#ubuntu-za 2011-05-16
 * nlsthzn waves
<superfly> morning nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> Good morning superfly
<sakhi> morning
<nuvolari> o/
 * nuvolari tips hat
 * nlsthzn gets annoyed at silly wiki page editing :/ Feels like hacking out html code back in 1998...
<hihanhoesj> Morning all
<superfly> morning hihanhoesj
<sakhi> morning hihanhoesj 
<hihanhoesj> and how are things on this side of the intertubes?
<superfly> trying to get back into work, but not really feeling it
<hihanhoesj> lol I know what you mean :(
<superfly> have you been away from work for 3 weeks?
<hihanhoesj> hmm, cant say that I have
<hihanhoesj> only had the weekend
<inetpro> superfly: yikes, you back at the office? 
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> morning superfly and others. can someone please enlighten me so i can help my boet
<Kilos> he is having probs with some mails getting to his mail
<Kilos> i will copy what they say to him
<Kilos> (10:49:33 AM) rob: one of the job sites sent me a message saying we have had 3 or 4 hard bounces when trying to send mails to my adress, please correct my mail problem
<Kilos> he is using win7 and yahoo which i know is not right for here. i hope someone knows what they mean
<Kilos> he says only bounces he knows is what a ball makes
<nlsthzn> I have known of a few cases where mail gets bounced, when the mail address is wrong and the server doesn't recognize it, when you have set your mail account to bounce mails back... but this may be some sort of routing issue...
<Kilos> ty nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> As I doubt your brother set his mails to bounce in Yahoo (if it is even possible) I would think there is a problem on the other end to be honest...
<Kilos> yeah he has received thousands of mails without a prob
<superfly> Kilos: as nlsthzn said, a bounce is a server problem, so that usually means that you've given them the wrong e-mail address
<Kilos> thanks guys
<magellanic> hoi hoi
 * Kilos goes to take visa application in
<Kilos> later all
<superfly> bye Kilos
<Kilos> toods superfly its not passed  yet
<Kilos> and for 3 months for now
<kbmonkey> good arvie 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Sure thing, Kilos. Hey guys, bring your own mugs! I'm tired of doing all the dishes on my own.
<Kilos> nlsthzn, coffee time
<nlsthzn> Maaz: tea please
<Maaz> Everybody here drinks coffee or goes thirsty
<nlsthzn> :/
<nlsthzn> crap :p
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Alrighty
<kbmonkey> oh ha ha!
 * nlsthzn only drinks tea now... IRL that is... on IRC it is coffee all the way it seems :p
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> bots dont make tea
<kbmonkey> Maaz, espresso please!
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Go get it yourself!
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> bah humbug :/
<Kilos> kbmonkey,  have some cyber coffee its not too bad
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Alrighty
<kbmonkey> don't mind if I do :)
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos, nlsthzn and kbmonkey!
<Kilos> Maaz, rusks please
<Maaz> There is a packet of Ouma's  on the top shelf
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<kbmonkey> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<nlsthzn> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Okay :-)
<kbmonkey> this work is boring me to death, coffee sure is good!
<Kilos> what you doing that its boring
<kbmonkey> vb.net!
 * nlsthzn is back to work tomorrow... 4 days week-ends are good (when you have them) :p
<Kilos> kbmonkey,  i have no idea what that is even
<kbmonkey> fyi I will be leaving here in a few weeks, woohoo!
<Kilos> where ya going
<nlsthzn> ... busy working through LPI 101 stuff... messing with my head :p
<kbmonkey> business systems for clothing and textiles Kilos, in microsoft languages :/
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> that sucks
<kbmonkey> I resigned last week, looking for new skills, new tasks, new environments :)
<Kilos> you shoulda first found a new place before resigning
<Kilos> was an add inna lists for an it guy a while ago
<kbmonkey> also want to work through the LPI 101
<kbmonkey> yes I dont know what direction to go, I'd rather face the unknown than spend another year stuck here :)
<nlsthzn> kbmonkey: being a bit of a noob in linux I am finding only having a study guide tough... I think I have to invest in the book by sybex maybe
<kbmonkey> nlsthzn, looked through it a bit, there's plenty redundant info (like all manuals)
<kbmonkey> but alltogether neccesary to understand where it all begins I guess
<nlsthzn> kbmonkey: redunted is better than lacking in my case... would rather hear the samething twice and know it then miss something
 * nlsthzn going to test hibernation on Kubuntu 11.04... so be back in a bit (hopefully not after restarting :p)
<kbmonkey> agreed! if you have any questions, I know a lot of the 1st 3 topics 
<nlsthzn> kbmonkey: sweet thanks...
<nlsthzn> hibernation worked like a charm
<nlsthzn> I am impressed
<kbmonkey> how often do you study nlsthzn? daily? wonder if irc study sessions would work.
<nlsthzn> kbmonkey: I have started today to check it out... working shifts etc. I can't have dedicated time :/ which makes it difficult
<nlsthzn> now to test sleep mode... should be ok
<nlsthzn> also working fine :)
<nlsthzn> Kubuntu FTW!
<kbmonkey> +1 for that!
<kbmonkey> Im reminded how I haven't been plagued by any malware or such nasties for a long time. hooray ^_^
<nlsthzn> Used my dektop (vista) for the first time in awhile... wanted to use IRC... XChat, used for more than 30-days, register... I was like stuff that... go for mIRC... have to register... #@@$#$%*%^ windows applications and registering... so annoying
<Kilos> lol
 * Kilos hates windows
<Kilos> only good for games
<Kilos> and then only sometimes
<Kilos> but boet reckons win7 better than vista
<kbmonkey> it may be, but choosing the lesser evil doesnt make it right ;P
<Kilos> lol
<highvoltage> Kilos: hate leads to anger, anger leads to suffering
<Kilos> ah hello highvoltage hows ya
<Kilos> long time no see
<Kilos> only inna odd mail
<kbmonkey> sounds like the windows recovery support group motto highvoltage!
<Kilos> normally the suffering with windows is the taking out of another $49
<highvoltage> Kilos: hey! good thanks and there?
<Kilos> well thanks
<highvoltage> kbmonkey: heh
<nlsthzn> Well, Vista works perfectly on my desktop for gaming...
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> the one win game I play (Doom) runs in Dosbox he he
<nlsthzn> :)
 * nlsthzn won't be making the IRC meeting tonight... day shift again tomorrow so IR needs the beauty rest :p
<inetpro> yikes, what time is the meeting?
<Squirm> hello
<marcog> meeting? oshi
<marcog> we really need to /topic the meeting dates
<highvoltage> marcog: you should now be able to request ops and change the topic
<marcog> highvoltage: :)
* marcog changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: IRC meeting 17:30 today: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/91/detail/ || Ubuntu South Africa LoCoTeam || Website: http://ubuntu-za.org/ || Forum: http://za.ubuntuforums.org/ || Join: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za || Mailing list: http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-za ||Events: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-za/events || Pastebin: paste.ubuntu.com or codepad.org ||
<drubin> Please can some one ping me on gtalk/here before the meeting?
<superfly> uh, that should be 19:30, not 17:30
<marcog> superfly: oh, link says 17:30 will fix
* marcog changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: IRC meeting 19:30 today: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/91/detail/ || Ubuntu South Africa LoCoTeam || Website: http://ubuntu-za.org/ || Forum: http://za.ubuntuforums.org/ || Join: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za || Mailing list: http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-za ||Events: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-za/events || Pastebin: paste.ubuntu.com or codepad.org ||
<superfly> marcog: yeah, I just checked as well... the link says 17:30 UTC :-)
<marcog> oh right
<maiatoday> yes the timezones are weird there, it is meant to be at 19h30
<Tonberry> any nfs experts here?
<maiatoday> that's 19h30 UTC+2
<Tonberry> my nfs server is thrashing like mad for no reason if i upload large files to it
<Tonberry> and the throughput is terrible when it thrashes
<jpm> o
<jpm> nogals
<jpm> maiatoday: het jy al 'n repo mirror gekry of moet ek nog een vir jou maak
<jpm> sorry ek het nie reageer op die mail nie
<jpm> was mal besig tot en met vandag gewees
<maiatoday> jpm een of ander tyd, nie haastig nie, ek het intussen geupgrade maar daar is paar ander mense wat nog wil upgrade
<jpm> ok
<jpm> laat weet maar
<jpm> in eksamentyd is dit gewoonlik rustig genoeg om sulke goed tussendeur te doen
<maiatoday> wel kyk hoe jou dinge loop en ek sal die disk bring as jy reg is
<queery> chat later
<maiatoday> Maaz help with meeting
<Maaz> maiatoday: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<maiatoday> Maaz what can you do
<Maaz> maiatoday: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<maiatoday> Maaz help me with meeting
<Maaz> maiatoday: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<maiatoday> Maaz help me with monitoring things
<Maaz> maiatoday: I use the following features for monitoring things: coffee, http, icecast, meeting and ping
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<maiatoday> Maaz how do I use meeting
<Maaz> maiatoday: Take minutes of an IRC Meeting. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   (start | end) meeting [about <title>]
<Maaz>   I am <True Name>
<maiatoday> Maaz how do I use action
<Maaz> maiatoday: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<Kilos> stubborn bot
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi maiatoday 
<maiatoday> she's always like that, picky about verbs and syntax
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> its remembering things maiatoday 
<maiatoday> Maaz help me with remembering things
<Maaz> maiatoday: I use the following features for remembering things: factoid, karma, meeting, memo and seen
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<maiatoday> Maaz help me with decisions
<Maaz> maiatoday: I use the following features for decisions: choose and poll
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<maiatoday> Maaz how do I use poll
<Maaz> maiatoday: Does a quick poll of channel members. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   [secret] poll on <topic> [until <time>] vote <option> [or <option>]...
<Maaz>   vote (<id> | <option>) [on <topic>]
<maiatoday> Maaz how do I use choose
<Maaz> maiatoday: Choose one of the given options. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   choose <choice> or <choice>...
<superfly> Tonberry: what are your NFS mount settings?
<Tonberry> i think i found a solution
<Tonberry> added async to the export settings
<superfly> did you find what the problem is though?
<Tonberry> seems to have fixed it
<superfly> OK
<Tonberry> after a few gigabytes the throughput dropped to 5MB/s and the disk thrashed and made a lot of noise
<Kilos> Maaz, how do i use meeting
<Maaz> Kilos: Take minutes of an IRC Meeting. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   (start | end) meeting [about <title>]
<Maaz>   I am <True Name>
<Tonberry> jdb2 also seemed to use up most of the io time without actually writing anything
<Tonberry> im at 20GB worth of zeros without any slowdowns so far
<Kilos> sorry superfly Tonberry 
<superfly> does the J in "jdb2" stand for Java, perhaps?
<Tonberry> so it seems fixed
<Tonberry> no
<superfly> oh good
<Tonberry> its the ext4 journal thingy
<Tonberry> jbd2*
<superfly> ah, k
<Kilos> maiatoday, ^^
<nuvolari> Maaz: i am not who you think i am
<Maaz> nuvolari: *blink*
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> good, we understand each other
<nlsthzn> Night all
<nuvolari> night nlsthzn 
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: are you not staying for the loco meeting?
<nuvolari> kb<tab>
<nuvolari> where's that monkey?
<Morganvd> hey hey folks
<Morganvd> hows everyone doing
<nuvolari> hey Morganvd 
<nuvolari> good and you?
<Kilos> evening fellas
<Morganvd> kewl
<Morganvd> i tried gnome for a few days at work
<Morganvd> but i must say its diffrent 
<Morganvd> i think i actualy migh tbe liking Unity more
<kbmonkey> just made it
<nuvolari> naand oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> lo kbmonkey 
<nuvolari> was just talking about you :P
<Morganvd> hey Kilos 
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: dunno if I asked you before, but where about in durban are you?
<queery> im here
<Kilos> lo queery 
<queery> has anyone pinged drubin yet?
<drubin> I am semi here.. but I might have to leave :(
<kbmonkey> windemere area nuvolari :)
<maiatoday> hello all
<maiatoday> I'll give it a few more minutes and then we can get started
<kbmonkey> thanks maiatoday :)
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: i'm a bit lost. from ballito :P is windmere north or south?
 * kbmonkey eats more chow mein
<queery> hi drubin 
<nuvolari> lo queery 
<nuvolari> lo bytjie
<kbmonkey> err, is ballito on the north coast?
<nuvolari> lo jpm 
<Kerbero> hi
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: ye, about 45k north of durbs
<queery> hi all
<nuvolari> lo Kerbero 
<jpm> dag
<nuvolari> dag-sê
<superfly> aloha
<kbmonkey> well since windemere is inside durban I guess its south from ballito then?
 * nuvolari share his popcorn
<nuvolari> lol kbmonkey 
<nuvolari> I meant north or south durban
<kbmonkey> soz, Im not sure what you asking
<zs6jce> maps.googe. com
<drubin> 4 screens + 3 pcs + 3 different OS's + synergy == /me confused
<nuvolari> I know where husgrave is, and I know where entambeni hospital is
<kbmonkey> oooh, mm I guess it's in between, leaning towards north
<Kerbero> cq zs6jce, de zs1jpm
<nuvolari> :? r wi talkin s3cr!t c0ude?
<maiatoday> shall I wait some more or shall we start?
<kbmonkey> we can get directions to you then :)
<queery> I think we can start
<drubin> maiatoday: give it a few mins.. it is only 19:31
<kbmonkey> Kerbero is typing on a rot13 keyboard
<nuvolari> ye, really early
<queery> we still need to identify
<drubin> unless my ntp is broken again
<nuvolari> wine anyone?
<Tonberry> Kerbero is showing off his callsign
<drubin> nuvolari: pick me
<Kerbero> hehe
<maiatoday> cheers nuvolari 
<Kerbero> ek show my dvorak kb af
<Kerbero> en ek praat HAM
<nuvolari> cheers drubin, bytjie
<nuvolari> Kerbero: ek ook
<drubin> nuvolari: dankie!
<maiatoday> queery: we can only see who we are after I start the meeting 
<queery> oh ok
<nuvolari> been using dvorak for about 2 years now :D
<nuvolari> plesier drubin 
<Kerbero> almost 2 i think
<nuvolari> geez, now I really feel like getting out a shiraz
<kbmonkey> just did training, will fall over from wine ;P
<nuvolari> Kerbero: don't you love the confusion when people start to type at your desk/on your keyboard?
<Kerbero> hehe
<Kerbero> yes, bet i have stickers on mine
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: we'll organise some company to get you home
<Banlam> yes, so instead we spend 10min typing our names
<Kerbero> so they quite fast realise they should look at the blue ones
<Kerbero> and then they two-finger type
<queery> ok before we begin
<queery> maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Tonberry> or figure out how to change it back to something sane
<Banlam> off the record!
<queery> maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Sure thing, queery. Hey guys, bring your own mugs! I'm tired of doing all the dishes on my own.
<nuvolari> Kerbero: I want to get myself a clear keyboard
<nuvolari> daskeyboard
<nuvolari> I think
<maiatoday> ok now can I start?
<Morganvd> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Morganvd: Yessir
<nuvolari> Kerbero: http://www.daskeyboard.com/model-s-ultimate/
<maiatoday> do you think Maaz can do two things at once? is she threaded?
<Kilos> go maiatoday put your foot down with a firm hand
<Tonberry> maaz is female?
<queery> I don't know
<maiatoday> she can be what she wants to be
<nuvolari> maaz doesn't sound feminine
<Kilos> Maaz, are you female
<Maaz> Come on, be realistic. I'm a Bot
<maiatoday> anyway ...
<drubin> maiatoday: sure start ;-p
<nuvolari> is she a tomboi?
<nuvolari> *boy
<maiatoday> Maaz: start meeting about ubuntu-za May 2011 monthly IRC meeting
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Sure
<nuvolari> Maaz: I am Johan Mynhardt
<Maaz> nuvolari: Okay
<maiatoday> Maaz: I am Maia Grotepass
 * drubin I am David Rubin
<Maaz> maiatoday: Yessir
<queery> Maaz, i am Dewald Noeth
<Maaz> queery: Righto
<Banlam> Maaz: I am Gareth Cawood
<Maaz> Banlam: Done
<cortexuvula> Maaz: I am Andre Hugo
<Maaz> cortexuvula: Yessir
<kbmonkey> Maaz: I am Wesley Werner
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Okay
<Kerbero> Maaz: I am JP Meijers
<Maaz> Kerbero: Alrighty
<Kilos> Maaz, I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<jpm> Maaz: I am also JP Meijers
<Maaz> jpm: Righto
<Banlam> lol
<Kerbero> hehe
<superfly> drubin: You need to speak to Maaz ;-)
<queery> ai
<drubin> Maaz: I am David Rubin
<Maaz> drubin: Yessir
<Morganvd> Maaz: I am Morgan van Dyk
<Maaz> Morganvd: Righto
<drubin> superfly: it has been a long time since I have used the bot :( a man forgets these things
<superfly> hehe
<nuvolari> attendance is good tonight!
<superfly> indeed
<queery> quite
<Tonberry> Maaz: I am Hendrik van Wyk
<Maaz> Tonberry: Alrighty
<Kerbero> daar is nog twee mense oppad 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for queery and Morganvd!
<maiatoday> Maaz: topic Review minutes of previous meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Review minutes of previous meeting
<Kerbero> hulle stel nog freenode op
<nuvolari> there is? who they be?
<queery> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<nuvolari> kaah
<nuvolari> er
<maiatoday> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20110221
<nuvolari> lol
<drubin> Kerbero: English in the meeting ;-p 
<Kerbero> hoekom?
<nuvolari> Kerbero: for the sake of everyone knowing it
<maiatoday> does anyone have any comments on the minutes of the previous meeting besides that we missed some months?
<Tonberry> for the sake of other countries reading the log
<queery> cause the durbin peeps don't understand afrikaans or klingon
<nuvolari> lol
<drubin> queery: ek verstaan!!
<Kerbero> translate.google.com verstaan afrikaans
<nuvolari> queery: drubin understands well enough
<queery> oops durban
<queery> hehe
<maiatoday> We had great release partys
<nuvolari> did anyone of you saw the realtime translate on google during GoogleIO?
<nuvolari> *youtube
<superfly> nuvolari: let's concentrate on the meeting, ok?
<maiatoday> Did anyone get pic for the Pretoria release party?
<nuvolari> sorry
<Tonberry> Did anyone take pics for Stellenbosch?
<queery> maiatoday, thank you for posting the pics of the WC release party
<Tonberry> i take that as a yes
<Kerbero> yes i saw a pic
<maiatoday> yes there were a few, I posted them on my blog
<queery> yes I did and there are a few on facebook Tonberry 
<maiatoday> did anybody here go to the pretoria release party?
<kbmonkey> nope
<maiatoday> Maaz: agreed maiatoday will mail pretoria release party people and see if they have photos
<Maaz> Agreed: maiatoday will mail pretoria release party people and see if they have photos
<superfly> maiatoday: regarding reviewing the last meeting's minutes, they look fine, but I can't remember actually discussing any of it! :-P
<maiatoday> I have jumped to third item on previous minutes already :P superfly
<maiatoday> the third item on the previous minutes was loco-contact replacement
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: we should organise something for 11.10
<maiatoday> I don't think anything has happened with this
<superfly> maiatoday: I know, just no one else said anything about them
<drubin> maiatoday: no nothing has happened with that.
<nuvolari> welcome ender
<maiatoday> what should we do drubin?
<ender> Maaz: i am Jedri Visser
<Maaz> ender: Yessir
<drubin> I did look at the date that I was 'voted in' and it was JUST under 2 years ago, September 2009
<drubin> So I am going to email the list next week, saying I would like to step down but I think a sane thing would be to have some one join me before I step down.
<kbmonkey> yes I like that idea nuvolari!
<drubin> so that I can help them and get them updated and stuff better not leave them in the dark.
<nuvolari> hello koiosify 
<drubin> exactly how we pick that person I am not sure... 
<koiosify> maaz: i am  Nicholas Thompson
<Maaz> koiosify: Sure
<marcog> Maaz: i am Marco Gallotta
<Maaz> marcog: Sure
<maiatoday> drubin I looked at the Loco team how to and they don't really prescrbe how we should decide on who takes over from you
<queery> I guess we can do it here?
<maiatoday> so I propose that we ask for volunteers
<maiatoday> I also propose that we have more than one person so that is someone is busy the other one can help
<oogway> Maaz: I am Hilton Gibson
<Maaz> oogway: Okay
<marcog> maiatoday: are there any obvious candidates?
<maiatoday> Is there anybody here who wants to be the loco contact person
<maiatoday> ?
<marcog> i recall tumbleweed saying he was interested
<kbmonkey> I'd volunteer however feel I could've been more around and involved lately, so ja
<queery> maiatoday, i agree
<queery> I would if someone would help me out
<maiatoday> I am super busy so if I take the job I don't want to do it alone
<maiatoday> snap
<maiatoday> :)
<queery> hehe
<marcog> is it possible to do it from overseas? :P
<drubin> marcog:  no
<oogway> perhaps we should rotate by region ?
<marcog> drubin: awe
<drubin> we need one or 2 people
<drubin> oogway:  no
<queery> I also don't agree oogway 
<kbmonkey> we could have a couple but one person still needs to be the official loco contact, correct? an ubuntu intermediary?
<drubin> most places have 1 person. some people have 2
<Morganvd> maybe even look at people from each region
<marcog> we should really try get someone from outside of WC involved though
<drubin> but we can\t have more then that and we can't really rotate them
<marcog> 1 WC, 1 non-WC
<drubin> the Loco-Contact is some one for the Loco council to contact and for Canonical to be in contact with.... it isnt some one that is incharge of the loco :)
<maiatoday> ideally the loco should have lots of people involved and the contact is just the contact
<drubin> maiatoday: ^5
<queery> i like
<kbmonkey> ah okay!
<Morganvd> i like maiatoday for this
<maiatoday> so if it is just to be the contact ie read the mails and pass things on, I am happy to take that roll if I can have queery helping me
<Morganvd> seems to be the best person to flow information
<drubin> yay!!
<queery> im in
<maiatoday> is the group ok with the contact changing in this way, or are there other volunteers who want to step forward?
<Banlam> I approve
<Kerbero> me too
<queery> any second's?
 * superfly doesn't have the time
<nuvolari> +1
<superfly> I second it!
<kbmonkey> I approve too
<Kerbero> i'll voluteer next week
<Kerbero> *year
<Kerbero> lol
<oogway> +1
<Banlam> lol
<kbmonkey> I'll help out more though, deal
<nuvolari> lol
<queery> Kerbero, you can still help out
<Kerbero> as ek mag afrikaans praat
<queery> ja maar nie in 'n meeting nie
<nuvolari> I just feel that we are a bit disconnected in KZN and should do something about it :/
<drubin> maiatoday: VERY happy :)
<queery> what about other areas
<Morganvd> same in johannesburf 
<maiatoday> is there someone in KZN (or anywhere else for that matter) that wants to get involved on a more formal level
<Morganvd> johannesburg*
<kbmonkey> what nuvolari said, we need to get together that might add some glue 
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: were you at the ubuntu hour we had the start of the year?
<queery> who is we?
<nuvolari> maiatoday: I would
<kbmonkey> I can't recall nuvolari, I was absent during that time.
<queery> *are
<marcog> how about setting up regional contacts?
<maiatoday> great nuvolari that would be great
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: we anly had 1, so you would have remembered :P
<maiatoday> regional contact would be handy for getting the CDs to the regions
<superfly> marcog: in terms of inter-region communication?
<queery> I like that nuvolari 
<marcog> superfly: that, and also heading things in that province
<nuvolari> i can get to durban at most once a month
<marcog> superfly: i just fear we're too segmented
<kbmonkey> I'm open for being a KZN contact / CD distributor
<maiatoday> drubin marcog, I can make maaz agree that me and queery become contacts but I don't want to push the group into this if they feel more discussion ie ML is needed
<queery> agree
<superfly> marcog: absolutely
<marcog> maiatoday: i think we need a ML confirmation here
<nuvolari> marcog: ML?
<queery> but drubin needs to decide
<marcog> nuvolari: mailing list
<nuvolari> ah
<maiatoday> drubin can I task you to take this forward on the mailing list (ML)
 * highvoltage peeks in
<maiatoday> hi highvoltage 
<nuvolari> o/ highvoltage 
<queery> close the door behind you highvoltage 
<drubin> queery: no I don't :) I am just the contact not the boss
<drubin> maiatoday: yes please please do
<maiatoday> Maaz: agreed drubin will contact the ML and discuss the follow up contact
<Maaz> Agreed: drubin will contact the ML and discuss the follow up contact
<drubin> maiatoday: I will help you and we can do coffee to help with the hand over proccesss but honestly you doing most of it any way
<queery> NEXT!!!
<maiatoday> ok on to the agend: look here http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/91/detail/
 * highvoltage closes door
<drubin> maiatoday: but it might only be Wednesday or next week ;/ 
<Banlam> drubin works too hard
<queery> amen Banlam 
<maiatoday> that's cool drubin, we can set a time later
<maiatoday> Maaz: topic Discuss how to get the CDs to everybody
<Maaz> Current Topic: Discuss how to get the CDs to everybody
<highvoltage> maiatoday: nice job on keeping the team reports going. there was lots of discussion about team reports at UDS... and how the average team sucks at keeping them maintained :)
<maiatoday> They are in my car boot (does that sound familiar drubin?)
<maiatoday> we have been a bit lax in that department highvoltage 
<maiatoday> but we try
<drubin> maiatoday: it is the way of the loco-contact
<Kerbero> maiatoday: when yo ubring me your HDD you can give me some cd's
 * nuvolari don't keep stuff in the boot anymore due to fear of waterdamage :P
<queery> highvoltage, have you identified yet?
<drubin> highvoltage: Maia was a master at that! but then both me and Maia go really busy
<maiatoday> I was thinking more along the line of is there anybody travelling to durban, pretoria, bloem etc who will take cds
<drubin> Kerbero: she has the printed cd's
<maiatoday> also do the people from UCT need cds
<Kerbero> drubin: printed cd's?
<oogway> are there points of presence that we could use, for example public libraries ?
<highvoltage> drubin: yeah, but sometimes just the effort and trying is already a great start!
<nuvolari> ooh, think about it, the cd's are not free for ordering anymore, so it's like valuables :D
<maiatoday> I have had some individual request for cds but I don't want to start mailing all over the country, I'd rather send a box to a LUG or other local contact and let them distribute
<drubin> maiatoday: yes that is the way to go.
<superfly> maybe we should put out a request for "couriers" on the mailing list?
<kbmonkey> Any requests from KZN maiatoday ?
 * Kerbero requests a box for stellenbosch university
<queery> how many lugs do we have?
<maiatoday> superfly: I have sent a request out on the mailing list asking just that
<superfly> people who are going in those directions who can drop off CDs with the regional contact
<superfly> maiatoday: oh, OK
<maiatoday> kbmonkey: no only from pretoria
 * superfly has been out of the loop for the last 3 weeks
<maiatoday> Kerbero: I'll get some to you
<Kerbero> thanx
<maiatoday> marcog do you need cds
<queery> drubin, how many LUG's do we have in SA do you know?
<drubin> queery: not a clue
<marcog> maiatoday: would be nice to have, but tbh uct students can always burn their own
<queery> ok ill check on that
<queery> and we can contact them
 * Kerbero only knows of sulug.sun and leg.uct
<drubin> marcog: Kerbero : I requested they send another box I will email Canonical again tonight
<marcog> cool beans
<drubin> ^^ please remind me in a little bit... My memory isn't what it used to be
<superfly> GLUG, Durban was restarting their LUG recently
<maiatoday> Maaz: agreed queery will make a list of LUGS so we can find out who to send the CDs to
<Maaz> Agreed: queery will make a list of LUGS so we can find out who to send the CDs to
<oogway> for lug's check: http://www.ubuntu.sun.ac.za/wiki/index.php/Help
<queery> so can sun marcog, but it's nicer for official distrabution and getting new users
<drubin> ie 2-3 hours
<marcog> there's something else to consider, why not save the serious effort for LTS releases only?
<queery> will do thanx oogway 
<marcog> queery: yeah, but it's typically old users that grab them first
<maiatoday> yeah sure marcog I agree
<marcog> the exception is o-week and other events
<maiatoday> but in the mean time the CDs are in my car and people could be using them
<drubin> marcog: I am fine with that.
<marcog> maiatoday: how many do you have?
<queery> true
<drubin> marcog: but at least with Stellies giving out the printed cd's has had huge success
<drubin> marcog: +- 250 cds are given
<marcog> drubin: how have you distributed?
<maiatoday> Maaz: agreed maiatody will get CDs to stellenbosch
<Maaz> Agreed: maiatody will get CDs to stellenbosch
<nuvolari> wow, that's a lot
<kbmonkey> maiatoday, I request CD's, I will coordinate with you to courrier them (i'll pay) if we cant find a running hand :)
<drubin> Maaz: I have done nothing! :)
<Maaz> drubin: I already know stuff about I
<drubin> marcog: I have done nothing... I have literally be wering around
<drubin> working*
<oogway> why no lug in KZN ?
<maiatoday> cool kbmonkey that would be great
<queery> lol at Maaz 
<marcog> drubin: cause seriously, unless someone makes an effort to distribute them they end up in the hands of people who mostly just want to hold onto the CD
<queery> and drubin 
<nuvolari> oogway: we're a bit distributed :/
<drubin> marcog: Honestly you are speaking to the brick wall...
<marcog> lol
<drubin> because currently I am less usefull then a brick wall.... at least that provides support
<maiatoday> do we need more discussion on this topic?
<Banlam> lol
<queery> I think we can take it further on the list again
<maiatoday> ok
 * kbmonkey nods
<Kerbero> i think: 
<maiatoday> Maaz: topic Reminder of the things we try to do, e.g. irc meetings, monthly reports, any other?
<Maaz> Current Topic: Reminder of the things we try to do, e.g. irc meetings, monthly reports, any other
<Kerbero> universities are the best place
<drubin> we have +- 20mins left.. meetings over 1 hour become useless
<Kerbero> to get new users
<maiatoday> I just wanted to list again the things that I know of that we should do and ask if anyone wants to help
<oogway> Kerbero: agreed !
 * inetpro stepping into the room... need to read all the discussions
<inetpro> sorry forbeing late
<maiatoday> So basically it's monthly reports and ubuntu hour and meetings and release parties
<kbmonkey> hi inetpro 
<queery> hi inetpro, remember to identify
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<maiatoday> I seem to miss the meetings because I loose track so I would like someone to be the meeting prodder
<maiatoday> someone who just reminds as and gets things going
<maiatoday> is there someone who can take this task?
<marcog> maiatoday: what's the next would-be date?
<inetpro> Maaz: I am Gustav H Meyer
<Maaz> inetpro: Alrighty
<queery> the google cal helps me but sometimes I forget too
<maiatoday> it is suposed to be once a month and we have ical
<marcog> 13 june?
<drubin> marcog: june 20th
<drubin> at least according to the google cal
<kbmonkey> fyi if you import the ical you can setup an email reminder. I forget everything unless there's a reminder attached.
* marcog changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: IRC meeting 20 June 19:30: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/91/detail/ || Ubuntu South Africa LoCoTeam || Website: http://ubuntu-za.org/ || Forum: http://za.ubuntuforums.org/ || Join: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za || Mailing list: http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-za ||Events: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-za/events || Pastebin: paste.ubuntu.com or codepad.org
<inetpro> unfortunately somebody else can not set your reminders for you
<inetpro> or fortunately
<maiatoday> I am talking about setting up the agenda page and sending a reminder to the list
<marcog> drubin: where's the calendar?
<marcog> maiatoday: yeah, but topic at least might remind someone closer to the time
<maiatoday> also I really want to ask everybody to add things to the monthly report because I don't always know of things that are happening
<maiatoday> thanks marcog
<maiatoday> Maaz: agreed maiatoday will send reminder to the mailing list about tasks and volunteers
<Maaz> Agreed: maiatoday will send reminder to the mailing list about tasks and volunteers
<oogway> ical is here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-za/ical
<inetpro> we need to perhaps remember to alert/invite via twitter and or identica
<Kerbero> Just to add my exporience: the only reason i ever know about ubuntu hours and release party's is because it is also mailed te the Sulug mailing list
<marcog> ta oogway 
<nuvolari> +1 for twitter
<Kerbero> (just had the suggestion to use facebook events)
<cortexuvula> +1 for identi.ca
<queery> Kerbero, are you on the ubuntu-za mailing list?
<maiatoday> ok I'll talk to Kerbero inetpro about after the meeting about setting this up
<Kerbero> no
<oogway> +1 for facebook
<queery> +1 for twitter
<marcog> i've been trialing facebook pages which post to twitter and it's been working really great
<maiatoday> I want to move on to the last item on the agend
<drubin> maiatoday: on the website
<Kerbero> na @ ubuntu-za mailing list - reason: too much spam
<Kerbero> *no
<nuvolari> eh?
<nuvolari> what spam?
<marcog> https://www.facebook.com/algcircle pushes to https://twitter.com/#!/algcircle
<drubin> ubuntu-za is getting HUGE pickup/spam
<maiatoday> sorry to move you along but
<marcog> and the feedback from it has been really positive
<queery> ok well I will repost event's to sulug if I remember
<drubin> we have had lots and lots of people unsubscribe :)
<maiatoday> Maaz: topic LPI 101 Training Interest
<Maaz> Current Topic: LPI 101 Training Interest
<Kerbero> nuvolari: no idea, just heard rumours and i'm already on too many mailing lists
<nuvolari> :? why do I miss the spam?
<maiatoday> this was wesleys topic
<oogway> where, with whom ?
<maiatoday> kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> yes, we had a sudden interest in the LPI exams, linux administration certification for those who missed it
<Banlam> what exactly does the LPI entail?
<Kerbero> can't me create a seperate mailing list that sends on the other only for events
<Kerbero> *we
<Banlam> and why do they have pictures of soccer players on their website?
<Kerbero> (damn dvorak typo's)
<maiatoday> kbmonkey do you have a link
<nuvolari> I'm itching so bad to do LPI but I don't have time to study
 * kbmonkey finding the link
<Banlam> www.lpi.org ?
<queery> also want to but no time and no money
<kbmonkey> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-za/2011-May/007715.html
<kbmonkey> thats the mailing list discussion, with links included
<oogway> an example: http://staff.lib.sun.ac.za/~hgibson/docs/cv/lpi-1.html
<Banlam> :P
<Kerbero> nice
<nuvolari> oogway: boetiful!
<kbmonkey> so we were talking about organizing study groups, to help another learn for the LPI 101
<Kerbero> nuvolari: nice dvorak typo there
<nuvolari> Kerbero: lol, not a typo
<kbmonkey> I guess they could be local meets, and IRC study groups could also work
<nuvolari> intended
<Kerbero> hehe
<kbmonkey> I am pretty keen to do this cert, so count me in
<inetpro> IRC study groups sounds like a cool idea
<queery> whats the cost?
<kbmonkey> as long as we help each other with problems, and keep working through the material...
<nuvolari> +1 for IRC study groups
<kbmonkey> there are training courses in Ct and JHB, but none here in KZN. 
<kbmonkey> but I am confident and happy to self-learn the 101, hence the study group idea coming in
 * inetpro has never seen the study material, how can we get it?
<queery> <kbmonkey> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-za/2011-May/007715.html
<oogway> the lpi 101 gets you this: http://staff.lib.sun.ac.za/~hgibson/docs/cv/ubuntu.html
<oogway> i would like lpi 201 and 202
<nuvolari> lo ghostknife 
<kbmonkey> follow the first link in there inetpro, there are two book links, and one free CC pdf with material
<kbmonkey> thx queery :)
<ghostknife> nuvolari: pong
<queery> np
<inetpro> kbmonkey: of course, /me should have followed the link :-)
<maiatoday> kbmonkey: do you want people to mail you/ chat after so you guys can organise this, I think we can move on with the meeting or is there a decision that needs to be taken?
<kbmonkey> agreed maiatoday
<Banlam> the peopel who manage the ICDL in south africa are apparently the people to conact for the IPL in SA, they do have KZN offices
<inetpro> Maaz: minutes so far
<kbmonkey> I suggest everyone interested join the ZA mailing list, we can start throwing ideas around there
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2011-05-16-17-36-58.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2011-05-16-17-36-58.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2011-05-16-17-36-58.html
<nuvolari> LPI1 sounds manageable
<oogway> Banlam: thx
<nuvolari> *looks
<maiatoday> okedoke I had a late entry agenda item from oogway, he wants to discuss the new unity interface
<Kerbero> o
<Kerbero> unity is awesome
<maiatoday> I think this is a very wide topic that we can't really make a decision on in this meeting
 * nuvolari steps out of unity discussion
<Kerbero> few bugs, but i'm impressed
 * maiatoday also steps out of the unity discussion
<queery> oogway, anything specific?
<kbmonkey> haven't used Unity yet
<oogway> who uses it now ?
<superfly> huh? unity? I'm happy with my KDE 4.6 - it's awesome
 * Banlam still runs 10.11
<Banlam> *10.10
 * Kerbero uses it on both his laptop and main pc now
<drubin> Banlam: me too
<queery> same Banlam 
<drubin> ok.. think we really need to end the meeting.
<nuvolari> G3 rocks
<maiatoday> I use unity but you can poll me about it outside the meeing oogway
<oogway> how does it work with touchscreen ?
<maiatoday> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2011-05-16-17-36-58.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2011-05-16-17-36-58.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2011-05-16-17-36-58.html
 * inetpro likes the fact that we have so many attendants this evening
<drubin> maiatoday: thanks for chairing
<Kerbero> ja nogals
<kbmonkey> before that topic gets out of control
<maiatoday> oogway I haven't tried it with touchscreen
<Kilos> maiatoday, thank you for all the hard work
 * queery seconds drubin 
<kbmonkey> thanks maiatoday !
<drubin> cheers guys... I need to get back to real work.
<drubin> bye bye
<nuvolari> that was one of the most active meetings I've attended recently :P
<kbmonkey> cheer drubin 
<Kilos> cheers drubin 
<nuvolari> cheers drubin 
<maiatoday> thanks everybody for attending
<maiatoday> cheers drubin
<inetpro> maiatoday: thanks 
<nuvolari> ya thanks maiatoday  and drubin for your awesome work :>
<oogway> cheers: thx maiatoday
<Kilos> cheers oogway 
<kbmonkey> that was nice
<maiatoday> ok people the minutes are up, look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20110516
<kbmonkey> how many KZN folk do we have here?
<nuvolari> o/
<Kilos> isnt oogway also from durbs
<maiatoday> kbmonkey: nuvolari: my sister is going to durban soonish
<ScorpKing> I'm in Eshowe - KZN
<maiatoday> she may be able to take CDs
<maiatoday> would you be able to get them?
<queery> no Kilos 
<kbmonkey> that would be fantastic, maia!
<maiatoday> or get someone to pick them up?
<kbmonkey> Yes of course I would
<queery> he is from stellebosch
<Kilos> ah ty queery  i mixed up with someone on the za list them
<Kilos> then
<queery> ok
<nuvolari> cool! she can join the KZN-loco :D
<Kilos> there are a few guys there but they never on here
<inetpro> maiatoday: nice job
<Kilos> lists only
<nuvolari> oh, just visiting :P
<queery> maiatoday, moet ons nie die mailing list weer remind van die IRC group nie?
<kbmonkey> Let me know when closer to the time maiatoday, I can get around to collect :)
<maiatoday> ons kan maar die mailing list mense is nie altyd irc mense nie
<maiatoday> kbmonkey I just spoke to her I'll pm you
<kbmonkey> dankie maiatoday !
<queery> maiatoday, true
<kbmonkey> dis waar queery, ek was nie altyd n IRC persoon nie ;P
<queery> hehe
<queery> kbmonkey, maar jy is nou...
<kbmonkey> I am keen to meet the rest of the kzn peoples
<queery> then org a ubuntu hour kbmonkey 
<queery> or even better a geek dinner
<queery> it's in your hands
<maiatoday> kbmonkey: if you have CDs people may make the effort to meet for an ubuntu hour
<Kilos> geeknic onna beach
<maiatoday> yeah that sounds good Kilos 
<kbmonkey> good point maiatoday, didnt think of that
<queery> Maaz, announce kbmonkey will be organising a geek event in KZN
<Maaz> Hear ye, hear ye! kbmonkey will be organising a geek event in KZN
 * kbmonkey netbook doesn't like sand between it's keys :(
<Kilos> yay kbmonkey 
<queery> it official
<Kilos> go natal
<kbmonkey> woohoo!
<queery> hehe
<Kilos> there is that othjer guy in port shepstone as well
<Kilos> other
<Kilos> dunno where he went this year
<Kilos> takes me a week to member his nick everytime
<maiatoday> thanks people, I gotta run we'll do this again :)
<Kilos> thyanks maiatoday  go well
<kbmonkey> okay so meeting halfway, we could do some place in umhlanga, nuvolari? we can work out details this week. 
<kbmonkey> just a quick body count...
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: gateway?
<kbmonkey> yesh, how did I miss that one!
<queery> maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<queery> anyone else?
<Kilos> kbmonkey,  beware of nuvolari . he still falls off bicycles
<kbmonkey> Maaz, black label please
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Go get it yourself!
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<kbmonkey> arrr, just had to try ;P
<queery> you tell him maaz
<nuvolari> lol oom Kilos 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> skuus man
<kbmonkey> falls off bicycles? _het daai grappie gemis_
<Kilos> hehe vertel hom nuvolari 
<Kilos> we even saw picks
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: I went for a mountainbike trip...
<nuvolari> it turned out badly
<kbmonkey> ouch!
<Kilos> he forgot when you fall you supposed to put hands out first not nose
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for queery and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<queery> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<kbmonkey> is okay, I head-butt the floor too, sometimes =D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i head but other things
<Kilos> harder ones
<Kilos> but only once
<Kilos> thats why i was rebooted
<Kilos> kbmonkey, next time you bored go read my blog
<Kilos> need coupla hours
<kbmonkey> it's on ubuntu-za planet, Kilos ?
<Kilos> only the last few
<Kilos> Maaz, kilos.blog
<Maaz> Kilos: kilos.blog is http://mileyssignificantblog.blogspot.com/
<kbmonkey> will do :)
<Kilos> koiosify, hi we never met before
<koiosify> hi, no my first time on ubuntu-sa
<Kilos> koiosify, welcome to ubuntu-za
<kbmonkey> welcome koiosify 
<nuvolari> koiosify: hope you enjoyed the meeting?
<queery> welcome koiosify 
<inetpro> rainking: wb
<queery> maaz, welcome koiosify 
<Maaz> queery: Huh?
<queery> that bot sometimes
<koiosify> thanx, jpm dragged me in here
<koiosify> :)
<Kilos> lol sill try fix
<Kilos> will
<kbmonkey> mental note not to forget what I learned here tonight
<queery> thanx oom Kilos 
<cocooncrash> Maaz: greet koiosify 
<Maaz> cocooncrash: Sorry...
<queery> Maaz, say hello to koiosify 
<Maaz> hello to koiosify
<Kilos> hmmm didnt work
<queery> hehe
<Kilos> he doesnt see $who before reply
<Kilos> cocooncrash, can you help with that when you have time please
<queery> so koiosify how long have you been using ubuntu?
<koiosify> well um since first year at stellenbosch
<queery> oh its TnT
<queery> haha
<Kilos> lo |3o|3 
<koiosify> yes
<koiosify> :)
<|3o|3> sup Kilos
<queery> welkom by die groter gemeenskap
<Kilos> good ty and you |3o|3 
<|3o|3> eh...
<|3o|3> lets not go there
<koiosify> wou al gejoin het
<queery> eks bly jys hier
<queery> ek moet gaan werk
<Kilos> ok
<queery> l8er sc8ers
<koiosify> maar lyk my almal is oppad by hier by jpm se huis
<koiosify> cheers
<Kilos> chow queery 
<Morganvd> hey Kilos 
<Morganvd> nice blog
<Kilos> hey Morganvd 
<kbmonkey> well time for me to fix my PC now, on the netbook now. I completely borked my desktop yesterday O.o
<Kilos> lol did you read all of it?
<Kilos> whew
<kbmonkey> I will take some time to read Kilos!
<Morganvd> nope im going through some of it
<Kilos> sorry to hear that kbmonkey 
<Kilos> oh its kinda long
<Morganvd> what are you running on the netbook
<kbmonkey> windows 7 *covers and runs*
 * Kilos throws stones
<kbmonkey> joking! im only kidding! it runs crunchbang linux
<kbmonkey> it also has android, and meego - a tri-boot netbook
<Kilos> well maybe as you get older and wiser you will only have anything other than ubuntu for testing purposes only
<Morganvd> kbmonkey: how is it
<kbmonkey> its for playing with new OS's thats why all the variants;)
<Morganvd> im typing on my Dell netbook and i installed lubuntu on it 
<kbmonkey> #! is debian based, just like ubuntu. 
<Morganvd> must say its very fast with lubuntu
<kbmonkey> it uses openbox instead of kde or gnome, so its very lightweight and fast :)
<Morganvd> yeah lubuntu uses lxe its fast but plain
<Morganvd> been wanting to try out #! on it
<Morganvd> hows andriod 
<kbmonkey> I like lxe too!
<Morganvd> i cant get my wifi to work
<Morganvd> and it keeps complaining it cant read my sd card
<kbmonkey> me neither
<Morganvd> what netbook do you have
<Morganvd> i haev a dell mini 1018
<kbmonkey> msi u100 plus - intel chipsets
<kbmonkey> it has a fn+F11 and the CPU overclocks to 2GHz, havent run speed tests against it though
<Morganvd> mine has a atom i think 450 with 2gb ddr3 and 160hdd
<kbmonkey> yes mine has the same :)
<kbmonkey> soz the atom n280 
<Morganvd> i like that crunchbang has the shortcuts
<kbmonkey> I even used it for live dj'ing using mixxx desk :) linux
<Morganvd> i find lxe just a bit too plain for my liking
<Morganvd> wonder how crashbang will run on it
<nuvolari> night all
<Morganvd> night nuvolari 
<Kilos> night nuvolari sleep tight
<Morganvd> kbmonkey: does crunchbang come default with xchat?
<kbmonkey> hi sorry, im back
<kbmonkey> night nuvolari 
<kbmonkey> yes it does Morganvd, it also uses aptitude which we all love and know
<Morganvd> yeah dont like xchat
<Morganvd> but ill just remove it
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> xchat lekker
<Morganvd> nah weechat better for me
<Morganvd> i can chat dont need to click
<Symmetria> sup all
<Kilos> how you switch channels Morganvd 
<Kilos> hi Symmetria 
<Morganvd> alt and the number
<kbmonkey> I don't click in xchat :p
<kbmonkey> alt+#
<Morganvd> if it was autoconnect
<Symmetria> heh, wow, I just finished writing a network config for one of our clients... *380 LINES* of router config!*
<Symmetria> absolutely insane
<Kilos> oh i used to use mouse for that if i member right
<Morganvd> Kilos: i alt and the left right arrow also changes to the next or prev channel
<Kilos> ah
<Kerbero> hi Symmetria 
<kbmonkey> if you find lxde a bit plain Morganvd then openbox uber minimalistic. it doesnt even have a 'start button'
<Morganvd> hey Symmetria that is alot
<kbmonkey> everything is keyboard navigatable
<Morganvd> i cant explain what i mean by plain
<Morganvd> it reminds me of windows
<Morganvd> im looking at crunchbang now
<Morganvd> steller looks nice
<Morganvd> and i love commands line
<Morganvd> so no start might work better for me
<Morganvd> lxe is like kde meet windows xp
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<queery> night
#ubuntu-za 2011-05-17
<nuvolari> mornings
 * nuvolari tips hat
<superfly> heya nuvolari
 * nlsthzn waves
<inetpro> good morning
 * nuvolari freaks out
<nuvolari> too little time
<nlsthzn-work> nuvolari: Time for?
<nuvolari> nlsthzn-work: all the tasks at work
<nlsthzn-work> nuvolari: Tomorrow is another day
<nuvolari> nlsthzn-work: I know that, but it's not me that's the problem :P
<nlsthzn-work> nuvolari: Ah... ok :)
<Kilos> morning superfly and everyone else
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn-work  see we got quite a few peps again
<nlsthzn-work> Kilos: Peps?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sorry nlsthzn-work  people
<Kilos> peeps
<Kilos> keyboard sticky
<nlsthzn-work> it has been very quiet in IRC land so far
<Kilos> yeah but at least they are here. favourite passtime is lurking
<Kilos> pastime
<nlsthzn-work> Just ordered: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1598639676/ref=s9_simh_gw_p14_d0_i3?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1XWWJ86PA2PTVNFRBS89&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846
<magellanic> cool.
<nlsthzn-work> Got to start understanding this Linux thing eventually :p
<magellanic> ;)
<Kilos> superfly, gracias amigo. Ian should be here today so we will try it on his pc first
<Kilos> then i can stay online all the time
<Kilos> vodacom allowing of course
<superfly> Kilos: eh? I'm not sure what you're talking about exactly (my brain is still not 100% functional)
<Kilos> 11.04 sir
<Kilos> the natty narwahl goodie
<superfly> Kilos: ah, did they arrive?
<Kilos> yes ty . i got them now
<superfly> yay!
<Kilos> yooohoooo
<superfly> did the post office actually look after them?
 * Kilos quivers with anticipation
<Kilos> well maverick sees the kubuntu one
<nlsthzn-work> Kilos: Natty was a good experience for me... just got to get used to doing things a new way
<Kilos> have booted and checked cd yet\
<Kilos> nlsthzn-work, i will give all three a go 
 * nlsthzn-work will not change again, kubuntu 11.04 for a few months at least now... I hope :p
<Kilos> will try ubuntu first then kubuntu then xubuntu\
<Kilos> lol thats the prob with ubuntu. i just start winning with one then the new one is already out
<Kilos> but what an experience every time
<Kilos> just keep getting better and better
<Kilos> long long way from 8.04 the first one i tried
<nlsthzn-work> Yup... but natty is a big leap with unity... the fallback is same old same old though :)
<Kilos> without ubuntu-za i would stay on maverick, its working so well
<nlsthzn-work> Kilos: to be honest... if there is no real reason to install natty I wouldn't (ok, I would, but that s
<nlsthzn-work> isn't what I would recomend
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn-work> :p
<Kilos> thats why i wanna try on sons pc and then on a spare drive first
<nlsthzn-work> cool, hope it is awesome :D
<Kilos> and i have learned how to use rsync some so save all archives on external and dont need to do all the downloads everytime
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> so far the hardest work was with karmic
<Kilos> 8.04 i didnt even work out the nm
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn-work> :)
<magellanic> hoi hoi
<Kilos> hiya magellanic 
<magellanic> good self?
<Kilos> good ty
<Symmetria> *SIGH*
<Symmetria> neotel is in complete meltdown mode 
<magellanic> how?
<Symmetria> heh their stuff keeps breaking
<Symmetria> and you cant get holda anyone to fix it
<nlsthzn-work> finally my working day draws to a close... weeeeee!!! ~cheers till later then, kthxbai
<kbmonkey> same here, almost food time! he he
<magellanic> Symmetria: oh :p, I'm on their wireless data connection, working fine :p
<nuvolari> hmm, anyone close to Lepalale?
<magellanic> where's that?
<superfly> Maaz: google lealele
<Maaz> superfly: "YouTube - Leonor Leal - eLe eLe - Festival de Jerez 2011" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ie7fXprOV28 :: "YouTube - Sophie at Leal Ele. 3rd Grade "Charlotte's Web Musical Play"" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcNTMqLSuUo :: "YouTube - sophie at Leal Ele. 2008 winter program 學校表演" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnC3BuFXSSw :: "XV Festival de Jerez 2011. Rubén Olmo 'Tranquilo alboroto ..." http://www.deflamenco.com/revista/
<superfly> Maaz: google lepalele
<Maaz> superfly: "Directions from Johannesburg (S.A) to Deception Valley Lodge" http://www.kalaharimanor.co.za/pdf/DirectionsfromSA.pdf :: "X-Plane Italia • Leggi argomento - Incidente Elicottero" http://www.x-plane.it/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=11798 :: "VF-54 - Press Accident Report © by: Damiano GUALDONI" http://www.dgualdo.it/regs0/vf54-report.htm :: "ilVolo.it -- Community • Atterraggio di emergenza sulla neve per l ..." http://webcommunity.ilv
<magellanic> superfly: ;)
<nuvolari> magellanic: whatever Maaz said
<nuvolari> :P
<magellanic> oh. nowhere near
<kbmonkey> evening all
<magellanic> greets
<superfly> hi kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> hi superfly 
<kbmonkey> about to install 11.04 as my secondary OS
 * superfly upgraded his work machine to 11.04 this morning... bombed it half way through, and continued the upgrade using a live CD
<superfly> and I've been running 11.04 at home since beta 2
<Owkkuri> superfly: i was brave and upgraded work pc on the day
<superfly> Owkkuri: well, I wasn't at work on the day, or I probably would have
<Owkkuri> :P
<Owkkuri> I'm the only one still on 32bit
<Owkkuri> crappy work pc
<superfly> work PC is 32 as well
<superfly> home PC is triple-core AMD 64 bit
<Owkkuri> core 2 quad here 
<Owkkuri> :P
<nuvolari> naand oom Kilos 
<Kilos> naand nuvolari 
<Kilos> brb
<nuvolari> "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU       M 620  @ 2.67GHz"
<nuvolari> only wish it was mine to keep :'(
<Kilos> wow thats lekker
<Kilos> put under arm and run
<nuvolari> Kilos: hehe, if it was that easy :P
<Squirm> good evening
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> lo Squirm 
<Kilos> busy trying to install natty on ians pc alongside winsucks\
<Kilos> sigh
<nuvolari> but I have to say, I worked on a really low-end-piece-of-doorstop-trash-before-noah's-time machine
<nuvolari> Kilos: making any progress?
<Kilos> just started nuvolari 
<nuvolari> although that sigh says it all
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> i sigh when i have to look at any ms stuff
<Squirm> and the fact that MS bought out Skype annoys me :/
<Squirm> since it was sold the 1st time, the API has become privitised :/
<Squirm> privatised*
<Squirm> so now with MS....
 * Squirm shivers
<nuvolari> Squirm: there's other options
<nuvolari> now is the time to get your friends to use a decent service :P
<nuvolari> At least I got my sis today to use googletalk
<nuvolari> I was at work so we did not try out the google voice chat
<Squirm> I use gtalk
<Squirm> oh yeah, I heard google moved servers today
<Squirm> well, they completed the transfer
<Squirm> google apps or something
<Kerbero> hmm
<Kerbero> dit beteken my email het vir 'n paar oomblikke nie gewerk nie
<nuvolari> wanneer was dit?
<nuvolari> I did not notice anything :?
<Kerbero> me neither
<Squirm> theyve been emailing me over the past week
<nuvolari> :? or you get spam
<nuvolari> :P
<Squirm> We recently transitioned your organization to the new infrastructure for Google Apps accounts, a change that makes over 60 additional Google applications like Google Places, Google Reader, Picasa Web Albums and AdWords accessible with Google Apps accounts.
<Squirm> it was google
<nuvolari> :( why don't I get any mail
<nuvolari> what makes *you* special?
<nuvolari> eh?
<Squirm> are you a google apps admin?
 * nuvolari freaks
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> oh.
<Kilos> Squirm, thius from lists. alternative to skype
<nuvolari> no
<Kilos> http://www.jitsi.org
<Squirm> nuvolari: it's pretty much using google services with your own domain name
<Squirm> so say I woned squirm.co.za
<Squirm> owned*
<Squirm> my gtalk address could be Squirm@squirm.co.za
<Kerbero> i am the admin for my domain and i also did not get an email
<Squirm> and email address, etc
<Squirm> Kerbero: for the google apps?
<Kerbero> jip
<Kerbero> maybe they only moved one of the servers
<Kerbero> the one you are on
 * nuvolari browse his spam folder
<Squirm> maybe
<Squirm> cause it's definately google
<Kerbero> hmm
<Kerbero> now i'm not sure if my admin account forwards to my normal inbox
<Squirm> all the links point TO googles websites, not a web address similar
<Squirm> like
<Kerbero> guess thats mhy
<Squirm> https://www.google.com/a/cpanel/squirm.co.za
<Squirm> thats one of the links
<Squirm> which is the valid link to my apps login
<kbmonkey> hello
<Kerbero> Kilos: die probleem wat ek met programme soos daai het is dat daar nie servers is waardeur mens kan kommunikeer nie
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> o
<Kerbero> want as ten minste een van die twee mense nie 'n public ip met incoming connections het nie gaan dit breek
<Kerbero> skype maak voorsiening daarvoor
<Kerbero> as twee mense op 3G dus mekaar probeer bel gaan dit nie werk nie
<Squirm> 0o
<Kerbero> as een van hulle op 'n adsl lyn sit sal dit werk
<Squirm> well, it was good while it lasted
<Squirm> I'll get people to use something like gtalk
<Kerbero> gtalk is my tweede opsie ook ja
<Kerbero> ek is besig om alles google toe te port
<Kerbero> email, contacts, calendar
<Kerbero> my foon sync nou heel mooi daarmee ook
<Squirm> so does mine
<Kilos> maar jy kan anyway webcams in pidgin ook gebruik  en empathy
<Kerbero> het jy 'n android?
<Squirm> its really good :)
<Squirm> ek het a BlackBerry
<Kerbero> o
<Kerbero> nice
<Kerbero> die probleem is ek het 'n N900
<Squirm> ah, its a cheap one, but its good
<Kerbero> so dit intergrate nie so mooi nie
<Kerbero> moes 'n paar hacks pull
<Squirm> Kerbero: maar julle kan kry programme
<Squirm> en my afrikaans is terrible :P
<Kerbero> praat engels
<superfly> Kerbero: what apps did you use to get the syncing working? I also have an N900
<Kerbero> the built in mail for ekchange
<Squirm> I can understand most afrikaans
<Kerbero> maar ek moes my calendar en contacts eers backup en manually google toe vat
<Kerbero> toe alles op die foor wipe
<Squirm> I used something on my dads e65 which worked
<Kerbero> en toe het die syncing vanaf google eers gewerk
<Squirm> and calendar never backed up, I think it was only contacts, otherwise you had to pay
<Kerbero> ek wou so min as moontlik verander aan die default foon OS
<Kerbero> want ek het laas nag geformat oor mail for exchange heeltemal gebreek was
<Kerbero> en nou is die foon ook weer lekker vinnig
<Squirm> my BlackBerry did it for me, I registered it with my gmail account, and it restored all my gmail contacts to my phone, now it syncs them, daily I think
<Kerbero> dit lyk of jitse.org gtalk support
<Kerbero> wonder of dit voip ook is
<Kerbero> of net im
<Kilos> eish kernel panic on ians pc
<superfly> Kerbero: it's a SIP client, with a IM support
<Kerbero> ok
<Kerbero> :(
<superfly> Kilos: what do the last few lines say?
<Kerbero> at least our phones support skype and gtalk properly
<Kilos> aw they gone already we trying again
 * Squirm updates his Ubuntu ISO
<Squirm> is it apt-get update
<Kilos> now its loading a bit further so far
<Squirm> or apt-get upgrade
<Kerbero> first update
<Kerbero> then upgrade
<Squirm> thanks
<Squirm> yeah, updating the ISO before I load it
<Kerbero> uhm
<Squirm> and adding a few programs
<Kerbero> iso on flashdrive?
<Squirm> yep
<Kerbero> ok
<Squirm> will probably end up too big for the cd
<Squirm> so will have to be
<Kerbero> uhm
<Kerbero> you sure it works that way?
<Squirm> yep
<Squirm> look
<Squirm> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Squirm> I did it with 10.10
<Kerbero> ahh
<Squirm> so im just pretty much updating it, so I dont have to run the update each time
<Squirm> well, twice
<Squirm> and I dont like empathy
<Squirm> PURGE
<Kerbero> haha
<Squirm> and I also dont like the face aptitude insnt preinstalled
<nuvolari> empathy is really nice once you get used to it
<Squirm> it doesnt work with mxit
<Kerbero> i like my pidgin
<Kerbero> i have three IM clients: xchat, pidgin, skype
<Kerbero> used konversation for irc before
<Kerbero> but changed to xchat now
<nuvolari> ye, hope I can do away with skype
<Squirm> I use xchat pidgin and skype
<Squirm> well
<Squirm> irssi pidgin and skype now
<nuvolari> weechat, empathy, skype
<Kilos> oidgin rocks
<Kilos> pidgin too\
<Squirm> I dont know why I kinda like irsis
<nuvolari> Kilos: is that a pig crossed with a pidgin? :P
<Squirm> irssi
<nuvolari> an oidgin
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> Squirm: tried weechat before?
<Squirm> nuvolari: maybe once
<nuvolari> ok
<nuvolari> I love any ncurses based app
<nuvolari> ncftp, weechat, ncmcpp
<Kilos> superfly, HSM violation
<Squirm> and whats the point in Gwibber
<Squirm> PURGE
<kbmonkey> myself! moc is my new music player :]
<Squirm> I just use Rhytmbox
<Kilos> and ata1.01 status {drdy df dr q err}
<Squirm> SeaMonkey seems cool, but it kept crashing last time I tried it, which was admittedly over a year ago
<nuvolari> sonata works well the day I don't want to use ncmcpp
<Squirm> TomBoy is 2.8Mb :O
<Kilos> Good evening gentlemen, wolfeyes here , Kilos  is just away a bit.
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: moc looks cool
<kbmonkey> used ncmcpp for long, got my scrobbling working with it too.
<nuvolari> ye, scrobbling was a PITA the first time I had to do with it
<nuvolari> in general mpd is tops
<kbmonkey> Im busy keymapping moc so it has vi-like keys
<superfly> Kilos: what hardware is in that machine?
<Kilos> 2.4G intel cpu, Gigabyte mb, nvidia graphics card,  the rest is basic stuff.
<Kilos> @ superfly 
<Kilos> we now trying kubuntu
<magellanic> hoi hoi
<Kilos> kernel panic. not syncing
<Kilos> its winsucks in the boot sector i am sure
<magellanic> heh
<superfly> Kilos: that sounds like fairly standard hardware, not sure why it's panicing... do you have any additional hardware like a wireless network card?
<Kilos> there is a another card you plug a data card in to connect to the net but he doesnt use it
<Kilos> superfly, 
<superfly> Kilos: can you remove it?
<Kilos> yes it out now
<Kilos> we try again
<magellanic> so have free space you're installing to? along side win?
<magellanic> s/so/you/
<Kilos> 13g
<magellanic> and you're booting the livecd atm?
<Kilos> and 400g in another partition
<Kilos> yip
<magellanic> oh okay
<Kilos> the prob is he wants to keep the xp there till he is used to 11.04 as he has work on it
<kbmonkey> it still panics, Kilos?
<Kilos> kubuntu busy loading now we will see how far it gets this time
<Symmetria> *HRM*
 * Symmetria hopes things don't go to hell after tomorrows elections
 * kbmonkey loves satsuma season
<magellanic> Kilos: fair enough
<Kerbero> Symmetria: why would it?
<magellanic> so, is the DA promising more fiber? ;D
<Symmetria> heh Kerbero if the ANC loses as much ground as they are expected to in the muncipal elections
<Symmetria> it opens the door for elements in the ANC to attempt to oust zuma and put themselves in power
<Symmetria> (in the same way they ousted mbeki)
<kbmonkey> Kilos, some older hw I found in the BIOS you change the drive mode to/from LBA. 
<Symmetria> except, those elements are... problematic 
<Symmetria> (read MALEMA) 
<kbmonkey> be warned though that most likely xp will then complain, if at all
<Symmetria> it depends just how much ground the ANC loses tomorrow and it could be substantial
<kbmonkey> and even more out-the-box, I recommend looking if there is a BIOS update for the pc too
<Kilos> will look at that if it crashes again ty kbmonkey 
<Kerbero> Symmetria: so you want me to vote ANC?
<kbmonkey> rarely so but I have had it that BIOS updates solves some hw/disk issues.
<Symmetria> Kerbero hell no
<Symmetria> :P
<kbmonkey> I vote jedi
<Kerbero> lol
<Symmetria> I want the ANC gone, Im just worried about the trouble that may happen when they get their asses kicked as Im hoping they do in many places
<Kilos> said unable to read data cahe entry now it gone further
<Kilos> cache
<Symmetria> heh, I think tomorrow the DA will retain capetown, they will either take PE outright, or they will take it with cope as a coalition, and there is a *BIG* chance of the DA taking joburg
<Kerbero> nice
<kbmonkey> Kilos, does it look similar to this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquashfsErrors
 * kbmonkey had kernel panic earlier trying to install openSuse :p
<Kilos> now we got to where it wants nm info but its behind a window with stripes across it and cant bring to the front
<Kilos> ian ticked and it went somewhere else got black screen with mouse showing but cd running so we will see
<Kilos> yay we ghetting to nm
<kbmonkey> wow. that doesnt sound good. 
<Kilos> getting too
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> hope it's not faulty hardware!
<Kilos> aw its gone at+t
<Kilos> dunno how to stop it so will start again
<kbmonkey> at+t?
<Kilos> american network provider
<Kilos> never got to choose sa
<Kilos> methinks maybe i use karmic and tell it to install grub
<Symmetria> heh AT&T used to own most of telkom :P
 * Symmetria has much hate
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> actually though, I have to admit, I have only ever dealt with three providers who I actually like :P
<magellanic> at&t owned telkom?
<Symmetria> magellanic yes, well, a LARGE portion of it
<magellanic> wow didn't know
<Symmetria> it was the siphoning of funds outta .za through telkom that funded the SBC/AT&T merge 
<Symmetria> (basically, SBC owned telkom, they jacked up the prices, made a fortune, and used it to fund a merge with AT&T iirc)
<Kilos> cant even run karmic live cd
<magellanic> yoh
<Kilos> grrrr
<magellanic> Kilos: ?
 * Symmetria ordered himself a new machine today :P
<Kilos> it hangs half way
<kbmonkey> can you verify the cd integrity?
<superfly> Kilos: use the alternate CD and do a text-based install
 * Symmetria thinks he better shuttup because he will get much hate in here if he talks about that machine :P
<Kilos> sure it ms stuff in boot sector meesing things up
<magellanic> Symmetria: I hate you :D
<Kilos> ok superfly will try that
<Symmetria> magellanic hahaha if I tell you machine branding you will hate me more :P
<magellanic> okay now I have to hear, I know it's apple
<kbmonkey> during a boot yes sure but not during an installation?
<Symmetria> http://www.digicape.co.za/storeview.php?product_id=59&tem_id=1 <=== I ordered the 27" i5 version of that :P 
<magellanic> yerrie
<magellanic> what did it cost?
<Symmetria> 20 grand :P
<magellanic> ouch. for home or work?
<Symmetria> home 
<Symmetria> heh, look at the screen resolutions though on that screen 
<Symmetria> 2560x1440 ftw :P 
 * marcog prefers dual 24"
<Symmetria> love apple, hate em, their screens are still some of the best anywhere
<Symmetria> heh marcog I have a 24" plugged into my 27" imac at work
<Symmetria> so run dual screen on top of that
<marcog> do you have the 24"s rotated?
<magellanic> I choose to hate them, but yea their hardware is nice
<magellanic> :D
<Symmetria> at home I already have a 27" apple screen on my normal machine, so will dual screen with that when the new machine arrives
<marcog> i've seen someone with an apple 30" + 2 dell 24"s on the sides
<Symmetria> to give me a total of 5120x2880 res 
<DraZoro> wow
<Symmetria> marcog yeah :)
<Symmetria> marcog heh, those apple screens are really really beautiful
<Symmetria> they are just $$$$$$$$$$$ if you buy the 30"
<marcog> it's a pretty sweet setup that, but pricey very pricey
<Symmetria> (30" apple screen = close to the full price of my imac) 
<marcog> yep
<DraZoro> That is a lot of pixels  Symmetria
 * kbmonkey just ate an apple. it was sweet and crunchy.
<Symmetria> DraZoro heh, its helpful when dealing with some of the diagrams I work on 
<magellanic> was just about to ask, what do you use them for
<Symmetria> I spend a LOT of them diagramming extremely large network builds, particularly at a logical layer
<magellanic> beside movies :D
<Symmetria> and those diagrams are like, huge
<Symmetria> :P
<Symmetria> (which was another reason to buy apple, omnigraffle > * for diagramming)
<DraZoro> I will like to experience such power one day Symmetria 
<Symmetria> heh omnigraffle is a *fraction* of the price of visio, and more powerful
<Symmetria> http://networking.tenet.ac.za/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=l2_l3_resiliance <==== omnigraffle diagram I did :P
<Symmetria> (thats a small one though)
<Kerbero> what's wrang with Dia?
<Symmetria> heh, its nowhere near powerful enough when it gets to really complex diagrams
<Kerbero> hehe
<Kerbero> just pulling your leg
<Kerbero> Dia is crap
<Kerbero> except if you really need to draw something qiuckly once
<Symmetria> http://monitor.net.tenet.ac.za/cacti/graph_image.php?action=view&local_graph_id=517&rra_id=1 <=== heh, I see the astronomers are having fun again on my network 
<Kerbero> o
<Symmetria> 1.3gigabit/second worth of white noise going to europe, man I love these guys
<Kerbero> SKA/meerKat stuff?
<Symmetria> (and that data flow is LITERALLY white noise, they collect it off a telescope, send it to europe, overlap it with other white noise from other telescopes doing the same thing in real time, and since noise cancels noise, whats left is what they actually want)
<Squirm> sleep well
<Symmetria> nah, this is hartrao north west of pretoria 
<Kerbero> ok
<Kerbero> the theory behind that is nice though
<Symmetria> heh evlbi experiments seriously though are kinda whack
<Symmetria> heh Kerbero yes, it just CHEWS bandwidth 
 * Kerbero likes
<Symmetria> because the white noise has to be sent in real time 
<Kerbero> moar bandmidth
<Symmetria> and its completely uncompressible
<Symmetria> LOL at the moment we have more the sufficient bandwidth and will have a ton more by feb if all goes according to plan :P
<Symmetria> heh, I have never yet managed to actually saturate our international bandwidth, its a sore point with me, that no matter hwo much I've tried in tests I cannot get enough data to actually saturate it in any meaningful way
<Symmetria> heh the test servers generally fall over long before the bandwidth does
<Kerbero> hmm
<Kerbero> does your router's not have a bondwidth testing feature like mikrotik's
<Symmetria> heh, kerbero no, to get to that kinda speed you need proper (and very expensive) traffic generators
<Kerbero> like me?
<Kerbero> :P
<Symmetria> the highest I've managed to sustain in a test myself was between mirror.ac.za and another similar spec box in europe, using UDP packets
<Symmetria> generated by iperf
<Kerbero> ahh
<Symmetria> that test I managed to do 8.2 sustained for 3 hours
<Kerbero> 8.2gbps?
<Symmetria> if I pushed the boxes any higher than 8.2 gig the servers themselves freaked out 
<Symmetria> yeah
<Kerbero> nice
<Symmetria> heh, hold, will show you something kinda cool
<Kerbero> and is it the same line as the one we see that hartao stuff on now?
<Symmetria> yeah
<Kerbero> so we are using like .15 of 8
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> watc this
<Symmetria> Remote file list:
<Symmetria>   1) debian-6.0.1a-i386-DVD-1.iso                                    4662495232 bytes
<Symmetria> 4.6gig file right?
<Kerbero> jip
<Symmetria> just checking a setting real quick first
<Symmetria> Transfer complete. Flushing to disk and signaling server to stop...
<Symmetria> !!!!
<Symmetria> PC performance figure : 0 packets dropped (if high this indicates receiving PC overload)
<Symmetria> Transfer duration     : 54.99 seconds
<Symmetria> heh that was from london, without tweaking the settings 
<Kerbero> ok
<Kerbero> good
 * Kerbero need to do the math quickly
<Symmetria> heh now to tweak the settings a bit
<Symmetria> (last one was about 650mbit)
<Kerbero> ok
<Symmetria> heh Transfer duration     : 28.28 seconds
<Symmetria> Final file rate       : 1257.94 Mbps
<Symmetria> heh, cant go much higher than that, the disks cap out :P
<Kerbero> so the first one is 85.65MBytes/sec
<Kerbero> which is almost my hdd limit
 * DraZoro is amazed at such speeds 
<Symmetria> yeah and the second one was 157.24MBytes/second 
<Kerbero> and the secnond is 166.56MBytes/sec
<Kerbero> hmm
<Kerbero> math difference
<Symmetria> well, according to the speed the program reported in IP payload transfer
<Symmetria> its 157 
<Kerbero> o, i guess i'll need to use the size in bytes
<Kerbero> more accurate
<Symmetria> (1257.94/8)
<Symmetria> heh Kerbero its not a bad speed all the way from London
<Symmetria> since there is no way I could do that kinda speed even over my home lan
<Kerbero> ok my math agrees: 157.23132MBytes/sec < My SSD's writing speed
<Kerbero> hehe
<Kerbero> it is awesome speed, but useless for anyone except for you
<Kerbero> i hate it that our university throttles stuff
<Kerbero> if i'm lucky i get 30KBytes/sec from the internet with a public IP
<Kerbero> otherwise i can get up to 1.2MByte/s via the proxy
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> brb, reading a presentation... this is like... wow
<Symmetria> heh london internet exchange is going juniper
 * Symmetria is shocked
<Kerbero> it's a Lie
<Kerbero> :P
<Symmetria> heh its a good thing
<Symmetria> we've had 2 many problems with the brocade LINX lan
 * Kerbero need to google juniper first
<Symmetria> heh we use a lot of juniper gear, its beautiful stuff
<Kerbero> o
<Kerbero> no cisco's?
<Symmetria> significantly cheaper than cisco, significantly less buggy than juniper
<Symmetria> and nicer CLI 
<Kerbero> ok
<Symmetria> heh, we have tons of cisco kit, and Im getting rid of it as fast as possible
<Symmetria> cisco gear is *buggy*
<Symmetria> and full of problems
<Kerbero> o
<Symmetria> heh, its not as bad as the alcatel stuff we use though
<Symmetria> heh kerbero, lemme show you something cool with the junipers quick
<Symmetria> this is a juniper right:
<Symmetria> Hostname: JNB-PR1
<Symmetria> Model: mx80-48t
<Symmetria> JUNOS Base OS boot [10.4R1.9]
<Symmetria> JUNOS Base OS Software Suite [10.4R1.9]
<Symmetria> now, watch this
<Symmetria> JNB-PR1> start shell
<Symmetria> % uname -a
<Symmetria> JUNOS JNB-PR1 10.4R1.9 JUNOS 10.4R1.9 #0: 2010-12-04 09:58:24 UTC     builder@warth.juniper.net:/volume/build/junos/10.4/release/10.4R1.9/obj-powerpc/bsd/sys/compile/JUNIPER-PPC  powerpc
<Symmetria> LOL
<Symmetria> does that look familiar :P
 * magellanic smells freebsd
<Symmetria> junos = hugely hacked up freebsd that supports all the fancy hardware network processing cards etc that they stick in juniper routers
<Symmetria> (and a ton of other network features built in specifically)
<Symmetria> but basically yes, junos was built on freebsd :P
<magellanic> is junos open source
<magellanic> ?
<Kerbero> hmm
<Kerbero> powerpc <- /me smells apple
<magellanic> Kerbero: nah apple have switched beds, now in bed with intel :p
<Symmetria> heh Kerbero power-pc is used in many things
<magellanic> who made powerpc processors, was it ibm?
<Kerbero> so you can install ubuntu on the router?
<Symmetria> Kerbero you gotta keep something in mind though, most of the trafic processing in modern routers isnt done on the cpus
<Symmetria> its done in hardware asics 
<Symmetria> Kerbero technically yes you could
<Kerbero> jip
<Symmetria> though I could also just install gcc for freebsd on it
<Symmetria> :P
<Symmetria> and hte ports collection
<Symmetria> and then install irssi and irc from my router
<Symmetria> :P
<Symmetria> it would make the worlds most expensive irc box
<magellanic> cool
<Kerbero> lol
<Symmetria> heh, look at this:
<Symmetria> cisco CRS-16/S (7457) processor with 4194304K bytes of memory.
<Symmetria> 7457 processor at 1197Mhz, Revision 1.2
<Symmetria> 4 Management Ethernet
<Symmetria> 12 DWDM controller(s)
<Symmetria> 28 TenGigE
<Symmetria> ^^^ thats the large cisco core router, heh, RiSC cpu in there
<Symmetria> and that box runs QNX as a base system
<Kerbero> nice
<Kerbero> 28!
<Kerbero> that is enormous
<Symmetria> heh not really, technically the device is capable of around 50 with zero oversub if we fully populated it 
<Symmetria> and with a minor upgrade, you could take that to 100 :P
<Kerbero> what physical technology is the 10gigs
<Symmetria> 28 Gigabit Ethernet interfaces
<Symmetria> 26 Ten Gigabit Ethernet interfaces
<Symmetria> heh thats another router we have
<Symmetria> its all fiber 
<Kerbero> ok
<Kerbero> what is the difference between the dwdm and 10gig then?
<Symmetria> 10gigE has ethernet packet frame encapsulation on it and generally runs at either 1310 or 1550 nm wavelength
<Symmetria> DWDM is tuneable optical wavelength 
<Symmetria> and doesnt have the encapsulation overhead
<Kerbero> ok
<Symmetria> the idea behind the DWDM in the router itself, is you can feed multiple different wavelengths into a multiplexer and then down a single fiber 
<Symmetria> and instead of the traditional way of the dwdm system demultiplexing and pushing out ethernet, which requires expensive transponders, you skip the push out ethernet segment and the electrical conversion
<Symmetria> and run the light directly off the optical mux/demux
<Kerbero> ok, so is seacom one physical fiber with dwdm?
<Symmetria> 4 physical fibers (2 pairs, fiber is almost always done in pairs, a send and a receive)
<Kerbero> ok
<Symmetria> they run 2 pairs because they break each pair at different countries, so you can have more resilience 
<Symmetria> WACS will be 4 pairs I think 
<Kerbero> and tenet may use certain wavelengths?
<Symmetria> they decide on the wavelength, they hand us off at 1550nm having already done the mux/demux, but yeah, we have enough wavelength space to do 10G
<Symmetria> but they can figure out which wave they actually want us on for that 10G
<Kerbero> ok
<Symmetria> k, Im off for a smoke then bed :) gotta travel in the morning
<magellanic> later Symmetria 
<magellanic> where you travelling?
<Symmetria> just joburg
<Symmetria> till saturday
<Symmetria> got meetings
<Symmetria> :P
<Symmetria> gnight :)
<magellanic> okay cool
<Kerbero> o/
<nuvolari> night everyone
<nuvolari> *morning
<magellanic> later
#ubuntu-za 2011-05-18
 * nlsthzn-work waves
<inetpro> good morning
 * nlsthzn-work waves
<inetpro> nlsthzn-work: you don't perhaps know where I can find the afrikaans dictionary for LibreOffice?
 * inetpro tried installing via Tools | Language | More Dictionaries Online... in LibreOffice but am failing to find the dictionary
<nlsthzn-work> inetpro: no idea sorry...
<inetpro> nlsthzn-work: np, I'll find out eventually
<nuvolari> meh. Oracle is good at breaking website links
<nuvolari> even for OpenOffice
<fredre> halo
<nuvolari> hallo fredre, gaan dit goed?
<fredre> hi nuvolari ja dankie en met jou
<nuvolari> kan nie kla nie dankie fredre 
<wolfeyes> morning superfly and all you other guys
<wolfeyes> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<wolfeyes> its actually kilos here after a long long all nighter fighting the big fight
 * inetpro got Afrikaans spellchecker working by installing the package myspell-dictionary-af or rather myspell-af
<wolfeyes> actually got maverick working on ians pc at 6am this morning
<wolfeyes> hiya inetpro 
<inetpro> heh wolfeyes/kilos
<wolfeyes> lol
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for wolfeyes!
<wolfeyes> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<superfly> hi wolfeyes, how's the upgrade?
<wolfeyes> have only managed to install maverick superfly 
<superfly> wolfeyes: do an upgrade to natty using the alternate CD then
<wolfeyes> stupid pc refused to even run all ubuntu s from cd
<wolfeyes> yip will do it that way i think
<wolfeyes> kept saying things like no live file system found and a few hundred other errors
<wolfeyes> eventually got one 9.10 to run live and installed grub from there but only after installing in windows
<wolfeyes> what a job
<superfly> eish
<wolfeyes> and his sound works
<wolfeyes> w00t
<wolfeyes> now still fighting his stupid modem. works fine in xp but after much struggling onmaverick it works till next boot then gone again
<wolfeyes> looking at trying betavine to make it work
<wolfeyes> my modem works fine here so its his vodafone modem thats fulla
<wolfeyes> the old saying is so true
<wolfeyes> as jy kan sukkel, sal jy
<superfly> wolfeyes: what modem is that?
<wolfeyes> sec i need mag glass to read the info
<wolfeyes> vodafone mobile broadband k3570-z
<superfly> Maaz: google k3570-z
<Maaz> superfly: "Support Guides for the Vodafone Mobile Broadband K3570-Z USB Stick" http://www.business.vodafone.com/site/bus/public/enuk/support/10_productsupport/usb_stick/01_vodafone/vodafone_k3570z/05_summary/p_summary.jsp :: "Latest Software for the Vodafone Mobile Broadband K3570-Z USB Stick" http://www.business.vodafone.com/site/bus/public/enuk/support/10_productsupport/usb_stick/01_vodafone/vodafone_k3570z/20_software/p_software.jsp :: "
<superfly> Maaz: google linux k3570-z
<Maaz> superfly: "Using Vodafone's Top Up and Go on Linux" http://offog.org/articles/linux-3g/ :: "Betavine - Forums - Linux - K3570-Z on Ubuntu" http://betavine.mobi/bvportal/forums/index.html?threadId=ff8080812988fa9c012a3ca78fc002ac :: "[SOLVED] K3570-z not recognized correctly??!! - Ubuntu Forums" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1600325 :: "Vodaphone k3570Z data-card Problem in Ubuntu Resolved :) | my ..." http://thasulinux.wordpress.
<magellanic> hoi hoi
<superfly> there's some info about it
<superfly> hi magellanic
<superfly> Maaz: google linux k3570-z device id
<Maaz> superfly: "[SOLVED] K3570-z not recognized correctly??!! - Ubuntu Forums" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1600325 :: "OpenWrt / TL-WR1043ND and K3570-Z 3G modem problem" https://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?pid=126788 :: "Ubuntu 10.10 - Vodafone dongle K3570-Z not recognised | Mobile ..." http://developer.vodafone.com/discuss/question/728/ubuntu-1010-vodafone-dongle-k3570-z-not-recognised/ :: "Access to Vodafone Support for USB 
<wolfeyes> ty superfly i will look into that
<magellanic> heya superfly 
<wolfeyes> lo magellanic 
<magellanic> hey wolfeyes 
<wolfeyes> rsyncing archives is a boon. only needed 20m data to get him updated after sudo apt-get update
<wolfeyes> saved like 280m
<Squirm> anyone here happen to know how to make a python script modular?
<Squirm> superfly: iirc, you do python?
<superfly> indeed
<superfly> Squirm: what do you mean by, "modular"?
<Squirm> umm
<Squirm> modular, I mean like... being able to dynamically load and unload modules so you wont have to keep on restarting it's  core
<superfly> you're more talking plugins than "modular" (as modular has many meanings)
<superfly> Squirm: go look how they do it in the Ibid source code
<Squirm> plugins is probably the right word
<wolfeyes> sorry superfly  i stuck here
<wolfeyes> root@P4:/usr/bin# echo "dda70fd95fb952dbb979af88790d3f6e sakis3g.gz" | md5sum -cmd5sum: standard input: no properly formatted MD5 checksum lines found
<wolfeyes> am looking here http://wiki.sakis3g.org/wiki/index.php?title=Sakis3G_installation
<wolfeyes> and for some reason i cannot copy paste those commands to cli
<wolfeyes> need to type each one
<magellanic> out a double space between "dda70fd95fb952dbb979af88790d3f6e sakis3g.gz"
<magellanic> put*
<magellanic> well try that out at least. not sure
<wolfeyes> magellanic,  double space exactly tween where and where . i dont see too good
<magellanic> between the md5 and file name
<wolfeyes> before sakis magellanic ?
<magellanic> yep
<wolfeyes> ok ty i try that
<wolfeyes> yay ty magellanic 
<wolfeyes> ok i remove my modem now and try his again. bbl
<superfly> Kilos: you're running after the wrong solution
<superfly> (that's why I hate forums)
<Kilos> aw
<superfly> http://developer.vodafone.com/discuss/question/811/huawei-e1690-and-a-vodaphone-zte-k3570-z-on-ubuntu-11/
<superfly> that looks better
<Kilos> and i so stupid i was doing it all from his machine and swopping modems when i coulda just been here on mine
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<Kilos> will try that now
<superfly> Kilos: the best thing to do, however, is to open a terminal, type in "tail -f /var/log/syslog" and THEN plug the modem in
<superfly> then you can look for lines showing the modem being plugged in
<Kilos> ok will do that now superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: also, lsusb gives vital information
<Kilos> it has connected  superfly . it was seen in lsusb
<Kilos> does that mean it will keep connecting now when booting again
<superfly> Kilos: yes, the important thing is not if it's there, but what the device id is
<Kilos> did "tail -f /var/log/syslog" make it connect now?
<nuvolari> Kilos: it's only showing the latest entries to the system log
<nuvolari> like kernel activity when you plug in a device
<Kilos> yes but i mean what made the modem actually connect now?
<Kilos> and i dont see it in lsusb anymore
<nuvolari> Kilos: what did you do differently?
<Kilos> even though it is online
<nuvolari> strange
<Kilos> there is still the saki script open in cli
<wolfeyes> is this it?
<wolfeyes> Bus 001 Device 007: ID 19d2:1008 ONDA Communication S.p.A. 
<wolfeyes> na
<Kilos> on mine i see my modem here
<Kilos> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 1bbb:0000 T & A Mobile Phones 
<Kilos> nothing like that on his lsusb
<Kilos> can i spam ubuntu-afr with the output of his lsusb?
<Kilos> 6 lines
<Kilos> ians been asleep since 5am. youngsters cant take the punch
<Kilos> they dont make men like they used to
<Kilos> hehe
<magellanic> lol
<Kilos> i dont understand how it can be online but not show in lsusb
<magellanic> paste the output to pastebin or something?
<Kilos> i have pasted to ubuntu-afr are you not there magellanic 
<magellanic> nopes :p
<Kilos> aw you boycot us
<Kilos> apartheid is dead
<magellanic> that's a myth :p
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> Kilos: all the stuff I am reading online says that you just need to install USB modeswitch, and then it should work
<superfly> Kilos: also, that "ONDA Communication S.p.A." *is* the modem
<magellanic> you're trying to get a 3g modem working? sorry wasn't following close
<Morganvd> hey Kilos 
<Morganvd> Kilos: what 3g moden is it
<Morganvd> Cell C there is a trick to i
<Morganvd> it
<Morganvd> what distro you running?
<Kilos> vodacom magellanic
<Morganvd> what distro
<Kilos> maverick
<Morganvd> aha
<magellanic> when you plug it i, does nm react?
<magellanic> in*
<Morganvd> k you have the sakis 3g right
<Morganvd> script
<Kilos> it has on and off but disappears if rebooted or online for 30 mins or more
<Morganvd> kk kilos 
<Kilos> just disconnects and then doesn5t show on nm
<Morganvd> you need to fix the usb modeswitch
<Kilos> yes i have sakis script in as well now
<Kilos> oh 
<Kilos> fix it?
<Morganvd> i used sakis to connect then had to download usb-dev thing
<Kilos> what broke it
<Morganvd> then run skakis 3g scritp it has a option to compile it into usb-modeswitch
<Kilos> sorry Morganvd  im not reading well seems
<Morganvd> let me download it quick and explain in a pm what tyou need to do
<Kilos> ty Morganvd 
<Morganvd> kbmonkey: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<kbmonkey> Morganvd, !!!!!!!!
<kbmonkey> hows it going
<wolfeyes> heya guys
<wolfeyes> I uninstalled modem manager and connected using Saki3g.
<wolfeyes> There is now only no monitor to show if it is connected or not. Only by the light on the modem at the back of the tower or by physically being online. Any idea's please?
<nuvolari> wolfeyes: it's not the best solution but I usually do a tail on /var/log/syslog which shows what it's up to. Sometimes my light is showing it's connected but thet it's still retrieving dns details or something went wrong with the network then it's redialling or doing somithing
<wolfeyes> Ok thank you nuvolari , I got that command now, (saved it to a file) for future.
<nuvolari> wolfeyes: but you can try "sudo ifconfig"
<nuvolari> it should show as ppp0
<nuvolari> wolfeyes: if it's connected you should see something like:
<nuvolari> ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol  
<nuvolari>           inet addr:41.9.53.110  P-t-P:10.64.64.64  Mask:255.255.255.255
 * wolfeyes GOES TO TRY
<wolfeyes> oops
<superfly> wolfeyes: I would rather not use Saki3g, if possible
<wolfeyes> Ok
<superfly> *if possible*
<superfly> if it's not possible, then use it
<wolfeyes> Nodz
<wolfeyes> So far it is the only thing I can connect with.
<wolfeyes> I will use until I find something better that works lol
<wolfeyes> superfly, can you upgrade Maverick to Natty kubuntu?
<superfly> yup
<wolfeyes> Thank you for the cd's.
<superfly> wolfeyes: I'm just going to quickly go and drop my ballot paper into a box, I'll hopefully be back in about half an our
<superfly> *hour
<superfly> then I can help you with that if you want
<wolfeyes> No problem take your time, I will be here most of the night. :-)
<wolfeyes> And thank you.
<wolfeyes> Just so glad I got my computer back.
<wolfeyes> i got that nuvolari 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffe on
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Morganvd> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Morganvd: Sure
<Kilos> Maaz, rusks please
<Maaz> There is a packet of Ouma's  on the top shelf
 * superfly is back
 * Kilos shares rusks with Morganvd  and superfly if he orders coffee quick
<superfly> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> superfly: Okay
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> :-D
<Kilos> Maaz, move it
<Maaz> Don't rush me Kilos . Making decent coffee is an art
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos, Morganvd and superfly!
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie man
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> grr
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<wolfeyes> wb superfly 
<wolfeyes> lol @ an art.
<n8wulf> Hi ppl,I've registered my IRC nick before, started on a fresh ubuntu install, used '/msg nickserv identify password' which returns a msg that I'm registerd as N8Wulf,but why does my Nick show in the chatrooms as IRC?
<superfly> your client is not set up correctly?
<superfly> I need n8wulf
<superfly> *see
<wolfeyes> So do I.
<n8wulf> pidgin
<n8wulf> LoL, got it first, have the gmail account as well
<superfly> n8wulf: that would be your problem, Pidgin is not an IRC client :-P
<n8wulf> Grrr
<n8wulf> always worked...
<Kilos> oidgin can do irc superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: I know, I'm teasing
<Kilos> pidgin as well
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> Pidging usually is used as an IM client though
<Kilos> yip
<superfly> and, to be honest, makes a really horribly IRC client
<n8wulf> :-[
<superfly> meh, my typing is horrible today too
<superfly> n8wulf: try XChat or Quassel
<superfly> or weechat if you're a command line junkie
<n8wulf> do they support mxit as well?
<n8wulf> brb
<superfly> they are IRC clients, not IM clients
<n8wulf> back
<n8wulf> so u r telling me I'll have to run 2 apps in the background just because I can't change my Nick here /
<n8wulf> ?
<n8wulf> if I run /NICK N8Wulf I get 'Unknown command'
<n8wulf> is that the right format though?
<superfly> most commands are usually lowercase
<N8Wulf> YEAH BABY
<N8Wulf> pidgin doesn't update, although I received msg that I'm now known as N8wulf
<superfly> as did the rest of the channel
<Kilos> lol
<N8Wulf> mothertrucking-son-of-a-barbie
<Kilos> eish
<superfly> N8Wulf: funnily enough, computers are pretty powerful these days, and pretty good at running multiple apps at the same time
<Kilos> there are ladies here N8Wulf 
<N8Wulf> ok, 'daughter of a Ken then
<superfly> N8Wulf: just be aware that this channel is ruled by the Ubuntu Code of Conduct
<Kilos> lol thats better
<N8Wulf> I didn't swear... i made a joke
<superfly> N8Wulf: just letting you know
<N8Wulf> k
<Kilos> superfly, afrodeity will fight with him soon
<Kilos> hehe
<N8Wulf> I'm gonna try xchat quick
<N8Wulf> I found it... in Pidgin>Accounts I set the local alias as IRC instead of my nick, so to me my nick showed in chats as IRC instead of N8Wulf
<N8Wulf> :-!
<Kilos> lol
<N8Wulf> I see on the .org page that the Stellenbosch crowd has an Ubuntu Hour often... be it the Wine in the area that makes them more social?
<Tonberry> i think the high concentration of ubuntu users is the more likely reason
<N8Wulf> o... would be interesting to go to a Meet in Jhb or Pta... 
<nuvolari> wolfeyes: eh? you got what? :P
<wolfeyes> nuvolari, I got what you said and did it and see what you said.
<wolfeyes> If that ^ made sense lol
<wolfeyes> Just looking at skype installation.
<nuvolari> wolfeyes: lol ok, kinda made sense. As long as you see that you should be connected. If you are not connected, you will not se an IP address for ppp0
<wolfeyes> Nodz correct.
<wolfeyes> Catch you guys soon, rebooting and sorting mic out.
<afrodeity1> lol
<nuvolari> ok, what did we do wrong? :P
<Kilos> ?
<afrodeity1> --------------
<Kilos> hehe
<afrodeity1> oops, there are two of me
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> onwe with a tail
<Kilos> and ladies dont have tails
<afrodeity> now there is only one
<Kilos> yeah and the right one
<afrodeity> I think I voted for a tannie by accident today
<Kilos> hehe
<afrodeity> it got all a bit confusing
<nuvolari> lol
<afrodeity> pity there was no ubuntu party
<nuvolari> hup! Mark for president!
<afrodeity> pirate party would also do it for me
<nuvolari> I think the pirate party would be LAN RAGe
<afrodeity> any party which will up bandwidth would get my vote
<afrodeity> free last mile access to fibre network
<afrodeity> break telkom up into 50 small service providers
<Kilos> lo nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Kilos: Hey uncle :) have you played with the new distro's yet?
<afrodeity> Kilos: could I interest you in a new distro, its called Kilotex
<Morganvd> i must say thanks to monkey i found my distro for my netbook
<Kilos> not yet nlsthzn been fighting just to get ians pc to accept ubuntu
<Kilos> but he running full steam on maverick now and everything is working so maybe tomorrow we upgrade him to kubuntu
<nlsthzn> :/ ah crap... doesn't seem that I am getting notified when I am being pinged :(
<Kilos> lol afrodeity 
<Kilos> is it linux
<nlsthzn> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon - starting in about 10 minutes if I did my maths right :p
<afrodeity> Kilos: nah, its based on a new monolithic kernel called kilosX
<Kilos> lol
#ubuntu-za 2011-05-19
 * nlsthzn waves
<n8wulf> Good Morning all
<n8wulf> :-D
<n8wulf> Lovelly sunshine day in Vanderbijlpark
<nlsthzn> n8wulf: Cool... nice sunshine day in the desert too... 9 in the morning and 34 degC outside...
<wolfeyes> Morning guys
<sakhi_> morning
<wolfeyes> heya sakhi_ 
<wolfeyes> How you doing today?
<wolfeyes> Kilos says morning as well, he is just installing kubuntu on another drive.
<nlsthzn> wolfeyes: Cool... say hi from me to uncle Kilos :)
<wolfeyes> Hi nlsthzn 
<wolfeyes> His pc won't run unity, it doesn't have the hardware.
<nlsthzn> sucks... there is a 2-d version that can be used btw...
<wolfeyes> I am just looking for some kind if program to try improve the working of software to hardware on mine. 
<wolfeyes> It gave him the option to run Classic Ubuntu.
<nlsthzn> wolfeyes: at the moment the 2d has to be installed seperatly... it will become default fall-back for 11.10
<wolfeyes> Ok ty.
<wolfeyes> I told him, answer "Oh" lol.
<nlsthzn> wolfeyes: hehe... but Kubuntu is also pretty solid... however I suspect he won't get the most eye-candy going as KDE is more resource hungry than Gnome (with exception of Unity now obviously)
<wolfeyes> Are you using KDE nlsthzn ?
<nlsthzn> wolfeyes: I was until a day or two ago... I am a chronic distro hopper :/ Back on Unity at the moment... but Kubuntu is pretty solid in 11.04
<wolfeyes> i see
<nlsthzn> wolfeyes: it is a curse... my primary use of my laptop if installing linux :p
<wolfeyes> Lol.
<wolfeyes> Geesh, I just went into my ubuntu forums account, I am 3 days away from going in there a year ago.
<wolfeyes> nlsthzn, kilos is installing xubuntu now.
<nlsthzn> wolfeyes: :) closest thing to gnome 2.x
<wolfeyes> Can't believe that was how long ago I had my computer last.
<nlsthzn> wolfeyes: now that I think about it, I am sure I have seen you over on ubuntu forums :)
<wolfeyes> :-P
<wolfeyes> yeah, just looking for info before I ask the guys for help, will got to launchpad next.
<wolfeyes> 4th time lucky with my pw as well, nearly forgot that.
<nlsthzn> wolfeyes: here are some screenshots of all my hopping :p http://www.flickr.com/photos/59930315@N03/sets/72157626124571449/
<nlsthzn> can't log in to update with my latest at the moment :/
<wolfeyes> nlsthzn, what would the right terminolgy be for trying to find out what is slowing the system down when there is a clash between software and hardware, Debugging maybe...?
 * wolfeyes goes to look.
<nlsthzn> wolfeyes: sounds more like you should call it a "configuration problem" or "possible driver issue" ... not sure, guess it depends on what the actual problem is :p
<wolfeyes> That looks pretty awesome.
 * wolfeyes nodz.
 * wolfeyes searches further.
<nlsthzn> All of the screenshots are from my laptop... core 2 with intel gfx... nothing over powerful
<wolfeyes> Looks awesome.
<nlsthzn> wolfeyes: thanks :) 
<nlsthzn> latest http://www.flickr.com/photos/59930315@N03/5735757517/in/photostream :)
 * wolfeyes goes to look.
<nlsthzn> :/ ah crap, "untity --replace" not getting me out of trouble this time... seems I am going to do that windows thing real quick... brb
<Kilos> hiya superfly and everyone else
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Squirm> hello
<panphried> hi all
<wolfeyes> Heya panphried 
<panphried> howsit
<wolfeyes> Anyone know how to burn a iso to usb stick?
<panphried> yes. theres a tool that ubuntu includes by default
<wolfeyes> Found a program to mount it but I am not sure if this is or means the same thing!
<wolfeyes> Read a lot about putting a boot sector in there as well, but geesh battling to do that.
<panphried> might not be by default anymore. 1 sec
<panphried> startup disk creator  -- in system-admin-..
<panphried> still there by default
<wolfeyes> I got a iso retreived to desktop, the startup disk creator doesn't even see it on desktop panphried .
<panphried> wolfeyes: the iso file is saved on desktop?
<wolfeyes> I extracted it to desktop if I am not mistaken.
<wolfeyes> Still trying to get all this terminology right.
<panphried> wolfeyes: dont extract the iso .. just copy it there. or point StartupDiskCreator to the location that houses the actual ISO
<wolfeyes> Ok let me try that.
<panphried> k
<wolfeyes> Extraction file nowhere to be seen again, just downloading it again.
<wolfeyes> Ok grrr got it in the tmp file.
<panphried> wolfeyes: you want to point startupdiskcreator to the iso file
<wolfeyes> Back to my original problem.
<wolfeyes> I got to the tmp folder or dir (not sure which one) and it only see's the other dir, no files or compressed files!
<panphried> wolfeyes: verify that the iso is actuallly there first
<wolfeyes> I can see it in the folder view
<panphried> the file with extension .iso
<wolfeyes> I have just extracted it too.
<wolfeyes> Ok now I sit in the same possition as I did earlier.
<panphried> one sec, let me see if theres an issue with usb-creator - 
<panphried> wolfeyes: what version of ubuntu u using?
<wolfeyes> Now I can see the .iso file and in the "MSD" under cd images it see's the iso image but when I click on it , it won't see it in the program.
<wolfeyes> 10.10 Maverick.
<panphried> and what iso are you trying to urn?
<panphried> burn
<wolfeyes> If I make it into disk images it doesn't see the iso image.
<wolfeyes> Stresslinux-0.3.1.iso
<wolfeyes> Program for testing hardware etc on the computer.
<wolfeyes> Unless you got anything better for me, I been hunting all day.
<panphried> no, StressLinux should be fine .. do you have your usb drive plugged in
<wolfeyes> I tried looking for linux bios drivers for my Gigabyte mb and found nothing 2 years ago and now upon looking they have advanced the software but nothing for ubuntu.
<wolfeyes> yes
<panphried> wolfeyes: try installing UNetbootin - and using it instead of StartupDiskCreator
<panphried> its in the software center
 * wolfeyes goes to look, I tried that from the site to no success, but let me try the centre.
<wolfeyes> Ok got it installed and open.
<wolfeyes> Ok I have left the top half and worked on the bottom half of UNetbootin, got the iso with the path, then at the bottom usb drive , should I press ok ? :-0
<wolfeyes> Ok first let me get this straight, this will create a bootable sector in the usb with the image I inserted?
<panphried> wolfeyes: select Diskimage 
<wolfeyes> ok
<panphried> then select path to iso there
<panphried> then select drive
<wolfeyes> Done that
<panphried> then u should be good to go
<panphried> press ok
<wolfeyes> Cool
 * wolfeyes counts down...
<wolfeyes> Grrrrrrr
<panphried> bad news?
<wolfeyes> Now I have to reformat the usb in FAT32.
<panphried> lol. k
<wolfeyes> Be with you in a sec...
<panphried> i've got to run to a meeting. will be back in 30mins or so
<wolfeyes> Ok cool no problem and thank you.
<wolfeyes> brb
 * nlsthzn-work waves
<Symmetria> anyone awake?
 * nlsthzn-work waves
<Kerbero> o/
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> www.unisa.ac.za 
<Symmetria> should now be *FAST*
<Symmetria> and I mean really really really really fast
<nlsthzn-work> Symmetria: the site might be, but that is about it when it comes to speed and unisa :p
<Symmetria> heh we just upgraded them 
<Symmetria> from 60mbit
<Symmetria> to 10gigabit
<Symmetria> :P
<Kerbero> ja dis vinnig
<nlsthzn-work> now the contrast between the speed of their site and their admin will be more pronounced
<Kerbero> :~$ ping wwww.unisa.ac.za
<Kerbero> ping: unknown host wwww.unisa.ac.za
<Kerbero> argh
<Kerbero> damn university and their dns servers
<Kerbero> :~$ nslookup wwww.unisa.ac.za 146.232.128.10
<Kerbero> Server:		146.232.128.10
<Kerbero> Address:	146.232.128.10#53
<Kerbero> ** server can't find wwww.unisa.ac.za: NXDOMAIN
<Kerbero> lol
<Kerbero> stoopid me
<Kilos> Kerbero, what was stupid there
<Kilos> and what you did anyway
<nuvolari> wow, really fast indeed
<nuvolari> hallo oom Kilos 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari hoe gaan dit
<nuvolari> kan nie kla nie dankie oom. Hoe gaan dit met oom?
<Kilos> baie goed dankie net koud
<Kilos> ek sukkel in die winter
<nlsthzn-work> Kilos: Hey... so what distro are you using now?
<nuvolari> Kilos: sjeesh, ja hier is dit ook koel vandag
 * nuvolari sit steeds met 'n kortmou hemp :P
<Kilos> maverick. looked at them all but no data to do and update
<nlsthzn-work> Kilos: ah, ok... no matter, you have a working PC :)
<Kilos> will need help to use kubuntu cause you even have to find the shutdown button
<Kilos> yeah but as soon as i hit aus i gonna try them all
<nuvolari> Kilos: :D cool! when are you leaving?
<Kilos> when and if they give a visa
<Kilos> app been in 3 or 4 days now
<Kilos> then i suppose a week or three after that
<nlsthzn-work> Kilos: holding thumbs for you...!!!
<Kilos> thanks nlsthzn-work 
<magellanic> hoi hoi
<Kilos> lo magellanic 
<magellanic> hey
<Morganvd> evening all
<Morganvd> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> hey Morganvd  howzit
<Morganvd> ooh crunchbang
<Morganvd> nice
<Morganvd> for a netbook
<magellanic> eh?
<Morganvd> im using crashbang linux on my netbook
<Morganvd> its realy nice fast and light weight
<nlsthzn-work> crunchbang is cute
<magellanic> oh okay
<magellanic> screenshot link? :p
<Morganvd> ill past it now
<Morganvd> where is best place to put screenshots
<magellanic> I know if imagebin
<magellanic> of*
<Morganvd> try this http://imagebin.org/154080
<wolfeyes> Heya everyone.
<Morganvd> hey wolfeyes 
<wolfeyes> Just ran the stresslinux and I am not sure exactly what was meant to happen of where I would get what it found was wrong with anything! But ok...!
<wolfeyes> or*
<nlsthzn-work> eh?
<wolfeyes> lol @ nlsthzn-work 
<magellanic> Morganvd: ah nice ;)
<Morganvd> its really light and cute
<wolfeyes> I booted with the usb stick nlsthzn-work , it ran stresslinux as far as I could see, but not sure how or if it could tell me where to improve on anything, or if anything is wrong.
<Morganvd> nice for a netbook
<magellanic> yea
<Morganvd> i tried 11.04 but everytime software center opens im running 100% cpu
<Morganvd> so i was looking for something lighter
<Morganvd> tried lubuntu very light aswell but dull and windows like
<kbmonkey> greet
<Kilos> lo kbmonkey 
<Kilos> you being ignored
<kbmonkey> hello
 * nlsthzn-work still lurks...
<kbmonkey> there's always something to do on the net
<kbmonkey> that JavaScript PC emulator still fascinates me
<Kilos> methinks it be bed time for ballies
<Kilos> sleep tight all. see ya morrow
<nuvolari> night everyone
<kbmonkey> night night!
<kbmonkey> have a good friday all
<Squirm> fp
<Squirm> I hope
<wolfeyes> yeah
<wolfeyes> you can't get closer.
<wolfeyes> ^ Kilos
<Squirm> oh
<Squirm> what did I get it?
<Squirm> cause it was I said it a few seconds after irssi told me date changed
<Squirm> gnight
#ubuntu-za 2011-05-20
<sakhi_> mornings
<Kilos> morning superfly and all you other peeps
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Sure thing, Kilos. Hey guys, bring your own mugs! I'm tired of doing all the dishes on my own.
<Kilos> wow he be slow today
<Kilos> Maaz, hi
<Maaz> Howzit Kilos
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> maty
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hiya Squirm 
 * superfly rubs his eyes
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> morning Morganvd 
<superfly> Kilos: you're too early for me
<Kilos> you just not well superfly 
<Kilos> normally you at work before 7am
<superfly> Kilos: yes, well, I left work at 4:15am
<Kilos> wow why so late
<superfly> we did a deploy
<sambarino> y halo thar
<Kilos> hi sambarino 
<sambarino> today was the first time i heard about this chatroom, pretty cool seeing so many ppl in here
<Kilos> do you use ubuntu sambarino 
<sambarino> yeah, well i'm using mint, so it's pretty much ubuntu
<Kilos> aw thats nice
<Kilos> at least not windows
<sambarino> yeah, i'm actually trying to switch over from windows, so having a look at monodevelop now because a lot of my work is in c sharp
<Kilos> wait a while and one of the experts will tell you what in ubuntu will do the job for you as well
<sambarino> cool, i can usually find what i'm looking for on google as well
<Kilos> but they get kinda busy at work so it can take a while sometimes
<Kilos> i havent tried mint at all so cant comment. i am an ubuntu fan
<sambarino> cool, well i dont need any help at the moment, but i'll ask if i do
<sambarino> i don't think i will use vanilla ubuntu tho, i'm too attached to my current layout
<Kilos> but anyway welcome to ubuntu-za
<sambarino> thanks :)
<Morganvd> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> grrr wolfeyes pc is very sick. keeps hanging and cant do the recovery bit on booting
<Morganvd> lol why is it a old pc
<Kilos> kinda but mine is even older and works great with maverick\
<magellanic> run a memtest on it..
<Morganvd> that would be my first option
<Kilos> can i do that from cli Morganvd 
<Kilos> magellanic, sorry
<magellanic> it's an option in the boot cd
<Kilos> ok will do that
<hihanhoesj> Hi all
<Kilos> hey hihanhoesj 
<hihanhoesj> How are you Kilos?
<Kilos> great ty hihanhoesj and you?
<hihanhoesj> busy
<hihanhoesj> so I feel good :)
<Kilos> good
<hihanhoesj> sometimes I wonder what would happen to me, if I didnt have any work :)
<Kilos> you would get very thing hehe
<Kilos> thin
<hihanhoesj> I know I would feel very sorry for a very website admins
<hihanhoesj> not worried about getting thin, though
<Kilos> lol
<hihanhoesj> you see, when I get bored I tend to experiment. That tends to turn out in disaster 9/10 times
<Kilos> ha ha
<hihanhoesj> I once tried experimenting in a VirtualBox. I ended up not only crashing my virtual machine, but my physical machine as well
<Kilos> eish
<hihanhoesj> You can say that again
<Owkkuri> is it just me or is http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/php5-cli_5.3.5-1ubuntu7.2_i386.deb corrupt?
<Owkkuri> probably just me :/
<Morganvd> nope
<Morganvd> its not just you
<Morganvd> and its not the file either
<Morganvd> its the isp's 
<Morganvd> they caching data
<Owkkuri> the data.tar.gz inside it is the problem for me
<Morganvd> and not effective
<Squirm> Towel Day on Wednesday ^^
<Morganvd> you can try download it anywhere its gonna be the same
<Owkkuri> Morganvd: DL'd to my quassel box, scp'd back here. works fine :/
<Owkkuri> yeah, broken cache somewhere then :P
<Kilos> memtest takes forever
<hihanhoesj> it does, yes
<hihanhoesj> it runs in an interruptable never ending loop 
<Kilos> i get three errors
<Kilos> all with test 6
<Kilos> what is RsvdMem
<Kilos> only 12K
<Kilos> and does it repair the errors or are the a prob in the ram itself?
<Kilos> hihanhoesj, ^^
<Kilos> when i stop memtest and start it agin it also gets three errors in test6 but not att the same place\
<Kilos> like first time said fffffffe was bad but now its fffffffa
<Kilos> me stops mem test now and goes back to ubuntu
<Kilos> on ians pc of course
 * nlsthzn-work waves
 * Kilos waves back
<nlsthzn-work> Hey Mr. Kilos sir :)
<Kilos> hoys ya nlsthzn-work 
<Kilos> hows
<nlsthzn-work> Kilos: ok... last night for this cycle then a few days off... only 11 more hours to go T_T
<Kilos> yay nl thaTS NICE
<Kilos> grr sorry
<Kilos> fat fingers
<nlsthzn-work> :)
<Kilos> lo kbmonkey Tonberry 
 * nlsthzn-work still lurks...
<Kilos> lol hey nlsthzn-work you lonesome
<nlsthzn-work> nah... just our plant is really quiet at the moment (which is a good thing I guess) and time is going by very slowly...
<Kilos> thats the only prob when you arent busy
<kbmonkey> hello all online :)
<Kilos> they even made a song called Time drags by real slow
<nlsthzn-work> :)
<Kilos> many lurkers here 
<Kilos> methinks its so we must think they qworking hard
<Kilos> how many hours left nlsthzn-work 
<kbmonkey> slashdot can help with boring times :]
<nlsthzn-work> Kilos: oh, only about 8 T_T
<Kilos> ouch. how you gonna stay awake so long? nlsthzn-work 
<nlsthzn-work> kbmonkey: I have several opensource blogging news sites open... all read... and seeing as it is going into week-end there isn't many updates
<nlsthzn-work> Kilos: staying awake is easy when you have slept the whole day :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> we cured half wolfeyes probs
<Kilos> was only seeing 256m of the 512m ram plugged in
<Kilos> so it doesnt hang all the time anymore but must got some things corrupted because doesnt work or look exactly like mine
<Kilos> and got a new/old toy to repair and work out how it works
<nlsthzn-work> strange it didn't see all the ram?
<Kilos> thought it was a brick of a cell phone at first
<Kilos> yeah i had to unplug and boot without and then plug in again 3 times
<nlsthzn-work> :) oh wow... sounds so early 2000 :D
<Kilos> but memtest says the are some errors on test  6 so maybe its on its way out
<Kilos> nokia 9100i
<Kilos> brick that splits in half
<Kilos> kinda snazzy
<Kilos> qwerty keypad and all
<Kilos> but i need reading glasses to see it
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> kbmonkey, what is slashdot
<kbmonkey> oh wow Kilos that does sound like a dilemna
<kbmonkey> its a geek news site
<Kilos> lol but at least it is working
<kbmonkey> slashdot.org
<Kilos> it wouldnt even do recovery mode on booting but now that works too
<kbmonkey> good :)
<nlsthzn-work> I am glad it works :)
<Kilos> yeah thanks me too
<Kilos> dont like to see my brat unhappy
<Kilos> especially when winsucks xp is happy to run with 256m ram
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> nlsthzn-work, coffee
<nlsthzn-work> there are lighter distro's than ubuntu when we get to very low requirements
<nlsthzn-work> :D
<nlsthzn-work> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> nlsthzn-work: Yessir
<Kilos> we like ubuntu so the pc must do as its told
<Kilos> maybe he must just get a 1g ram card then it will fly 
<Kilos> 512m is on the bottom of the requirments
<nlsthzn-work> Maaz: tea please
<Maaz> Everybody here drinks coffee or goes thirsty
<nlsthzn-work> hehe
<Kilos> hehe
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and nlsthzn-work!
<kbmonkey> he he, Maaz  doesnt like making tea
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie man
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> grrr
<nlsthzn-work> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> nlsthzn-work: Okay :-)
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<Kilos> thats better
<Squirm> http://www.manucornet.net/pcjacking
<Squirm> I am so going to do that one day
<Squirm> Incredible Connection, BEWARE
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight. see ya morrow
<Kilos> Maaz, night
<Maaz> kbye Kilos
#ubuntu-za 2011-05-21
<inetpro> good morning
<inetpro> drubin: are we up for review again?
<inetpro> http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/05/20/rocking-the-loco-community-in-oneiric/
<wolfeyes> Morning everyone
<Kilos> cremora minora
<Kilos> when dragging a window to one side of a desktop it shows on two desktops. how do i make it only visible on just the first desktop please
<Kilos> not my pc . its ians and the always visible in alt-space menu is not ticked
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Sure thing, Kilos. Hey guys, bring your own mugs! I'm tired of doing all the dishes on my own.
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<drubin> inetpro: no
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz, rusks please
<Maaz> There is a packet of Ouma's  on the top shelf
<Kilos> aw the packets is empty
<Kilos> Maaz, rusks please
<Maaz> Sorry Kilos I only have Romany Creams today
<Kilos> yummy
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
 * ghostknife slaps nuvolari around a bit with a large trout
<ghostknife> heh
<ghostknife> crossover office is brilliant
<Kerbero> duidelik het jy baie geld
<ghostknife> dis elke sent werd
<ghostknife> die developers verdien dit vir hulle hard werk
<ghostknife> software wat deur hulle support word hardloop regtig so goed soos dit op windows sal run
<Kerbero> ek het dit gebruik toe dit nog daai free version was
<Kerbero> mara toe op 'n stadium het wine dit verbygevat
<ghostknife> probeer bietjie die trial version van vandag. install iets soos Office 2007
<ghostknife> ook, as jy dit "via esword" koop kry jy 50% afslag
<Kerbero> o0
<Kerbero> maar esword is 'n bybel program
<ghostknife> yep
<Kerbero> o
<ghostknife> never mind though, die esword special lyk nie of dit meer bestaan nie
<Kerbero> ok
<ghostknife> die idee was dat jy codeweavers install, dan esword install, dan kan jy 'n license koop teen 50% afslag
<Kerbero> ahh ok
<ghostknife> selfde storie hier, though: http://www.codeweavers.com/products/birthday/
<ghostknife> oh well, genoeg experimenteer
<ghostknife> tyd om te quit
#ubuntu-za 2011-05-22
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> morning superfly inetpro nuvolari  and all ya others
<superfly> morning oom Kilos
<Kilos> hey superfly i have kubuntu on a 6g drive. looks very interesting but lotsa learning to setup and find everything
<superfly> Kilos: yeah, it's fairly different to Ubuntu, especially after the switch to Unity
<Kilos> maybe if i can get hold of inetpro i can get his /var/cache/apt/archives
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> that should save me the large updates and downloads hey?
<Kilos> Maaz, rusks please
<Maaz> Sorry Kilos I only have Romany Creams today
<superfly> mostly
<Kilos> Maaz, romany creams please
<Maaz> Only 2 Kilos Otherwise no one else gets any
<Kilos> well i will see if i get him here today and try arrange something with him
<Kilos> how are you and the family superfly 
<Kilos> its cold here in ptown
<Kilos> oh and ians modem works with natty
<superfly> ja, it's cold here too
<superfly> ja, I figured it would
<Kilos> the new kubuntu nm works great
<superfly> yeah
<Morganvd> morning all
<n8wulf> good morning ppl
<Kilos> hi n8wulf 
<n8wulf> I'm trying the 'can't beat them join them' thing with Unity
<Morganvd> lol
<Morganvd> unity is not that bad if you use it for a while
<Morganvd> and use the api for some things
<nuvolari> morning oom Kilos 
<Morganvd> i got my ssh menu back with unity
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<Morganvd> just in a diffrent place
<Kilos> just heard boet was attacked at home last night. in hospital in critical state
<Kilos> hi Morganvd 
<n8wulf> I've had an interesting journey with Ubuntu thus far... Started with Mint,went Ultimate edition for about a year, then tried ZorinOS, then PinguyOS...
<nuvolari> :/
<nuvolari> my condolences oom 
<Kilos> ty
<Morganvd> sorry to hear that Kilos 
<nuvolari> hey n8wulf 
<Morganvd> hope he gets well soon
<Kilos> thanks guys
<nuvolari> n8wulf: what do you mean you can't beat them?
<n8wulf> and now I got tired with the Background little Wallpaper changers and stuff hogging resources, so now I'm gonna try Virgin Install plus my own Custom Installs.
<n8wulf> All the serious Nix users end up going Virgin Install and doing the Mods themselves
<n8wulf> so seeing as I've been using Ubuntu Flavs for close to 3 years, it's time to try flying on my own
<Morganvd> you mean linux from scratch?
<Morganvd> or just ubuntu cli with your own mods
<n8wulf> O no!!!... No I'm too lazy
<n8wulf> so if I say Virgin I mean an original 11.04 install
<n8wulf> then installing and theme-ing as I see fit
<Morganvd> lol k 
<n8wulf> I've done the Conky and AWN and Modding thing enough to start from scratch (not Linux from Scratch )
<n8wulf> but I do have a side project with Linux from Scratch we are busy with
<n8wulf> ppl, how do I add a 'auto join a channel' in Empathy?
<Morganvd> favourites
<Morganvd> i use weechat so cant tell you how again with the irc plugin
<n8wulf> I come from Pidgin
 * nlsthzn waves
<n8wulf> thanx for the 'Favs' hint
<n8wulf> brb
<n8wulf> anyone here ever seen www.live-office.net ?
<n8wulf> guess not
<Morganvd> nope soz
<nuvolari> Morganvd: ^5 @ weechat
<nuvolari> lo nlsthzn 
<nuvolari> who needs a live-office when you have vi?
<nuvolari> :P
<Morganvd> nuvolari: i love weechat ever since i tried it
<Morganvd> it never fails i never lag and its made me more effective
<Morganvd> im still learning vi
<nuvolari> Morganvd: some people prefer irssi or bitchx, but I don't fancy either
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: hi... I use nano (when and if needed :p)
<nuvolari> I might try irssi again one day for it's proxy features
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: so you're afraid of the cli? :P
<Morganvd> i still want to do a gentoo system i hear it very fast
<Morganvd> or linux from scratch
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: not afraid, but careful :p
<Morganvd> rofl
<nuvolari> Morganvd: well, it depends on what needs to be fast :P
<nuvolari> Ubuntu came a long way and it's doing pretty well
<superfly> Morganvd: these days a custom Gentoo build is no faster than a normal Ubuntu install
<nuvolari> I had gentoo on my netbook for about a month, but had no advantages over ubuntu (from my experience)
<nuvolari> ye, what superfly said ;P
<Morganvd> well i can say im using crunchbang on my netbook and its 1000% faster than 11.04 on my netbook
<n8wulf> on the crucnhbang topic
<n8wulf> typo... lol
<n8wulf> anyway, I'm trying to find a distro to use on old P2 pc's with 32mb ram maximum... any ideas? Crunchbang, CruncEEE or Puppie?
<nuvolari> I think the only distro that I would think of trying out now (make it 2) will be ArchLinux and Fedora
<n8wulf> I cant find old Ubuntu's like 6.04 anywhere
<Morganvd> well eather puppy or crunchbang
<nuvolari> n8wulf: DSL?
<n8wulf> Eish
<n8wulf> heard alot of Anti DSL comments
<nuvolari> oh
<Morganvd> i tried dsl a few weeks ago
<nuvolari> not up to date
<Morganvd> preffer puppy to it
<n8wulf> but i suppose the proof is in the Pudding
<n8wulf> Morganvd: Puppy vs Crunchbang experiences?
<Morganvd> i have 2 p3 laptops here at home not doing much so i downloaded a children version of puppy
<Morganvd> on my netbook crunchbang runs like a dream
<n8wulf> thats the Big one with all the games, right?
<Morganvd> on my little laptops puppy is better for my eed
<Morganvd> no its hansam something
<n8wulf> k, so the kiddies one, usual puppy + games?
<n8wulf> hdd size needed? any idea/
<n8wulf> ?
<n8wulf> cause I've got 2Gb hdd's here
<Morganvd> 500mg
<n8wulf> Naas
<n8wulf> did you try the Hansamben flavour?
<Morganvd> thats the one i have for them 
<Morganvd> my twins are 2
<n8wulf> cool, looking at a review now
<Morganvd> the others have big machines all use ubuntu
<n8wulf> my eldest is 3 now... but the PCs are for Primary School use
<n8wulf> so if it works, I'll rig Amore as well
<Morganvd> 11 year old has a quad core with ubuntu natty
<n8wulf> Hmm... Lucky No 11
<Morganvd> 9 year old has a duel core with natty made it pink as she is my only little girl
<n8wulf> cool
<n8wulf> sure she's luvin it
<Morganvd> 3 year old has a duel core running qumo
<n8wulf> qumo?
<Morganvd> and the twins have the lappies p3's with han sam be
<Morganvd> hansamben
<Morganvd> qumo is a ubuntu kids distro
<Morganvd> http://www.qimo4kids.com/
<Morganvd> soz its qimo
<n8wulf> thank you, will check that one quick too
<n8wulf> dual core for the Qimo because it needs it, or because you have a lot of "PassMeDowns"?
<n8wulf> 'cause just tell me where the queue ends, I'll join in at the back
<nuvolari> n8wulf: where are you from?
<Kilos> boet ok. just cracked ribs and traumatised but at least he home
<n8wulf> good to hear... so don't make any jokes in front of him, will leave him with Side Splitting Laughter, literally 
<Kilos> face bashed up from being pistol whipped as well and lotsa lumps on head
<n8wulf> Morganvd , you still there?
<n8wulf> OMG!!!
<Kilos> sigh
<n8wulf> thats really not nice
<n8wulf> I got Hijacked a cpl yrs ago, luckily got out without a scratch
<Kilos> no but at least he is alive
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> tough in africa hey
<n8wulf> jip... so now he's a member of the Seriously Racist Group?
<Kilos> hehe
<n8wulf> say no more
<Kilos> thanks for letting me share guys
<n8wulf> did they rob you of anything?
<Kilos> his top of the range hp laptop and blackberry and cash
<n8wulf> as you said, I've seen ppl get shot for less, so he's fortunate
<Kilos> so all his cvs and contacts gone
<n8wulf> does he use Ubuntu?
<Kilos> he been looking for work for last 3 months
<Kilos> but most are for overseas places like china
<Kilos> no he stuck with win 7
<n8wulf> get him Dropbox for Win$ next time around
<Kilos> he says too much to learn something new
<n8wulf> what ever
<n8wulf> Win7 has higher learning curve than Ubuntu at this point of the race
<n8wulf> he had a Blackberry... well, Unity is taking Ubuntu to the Smartphone level in interfaces
<n8wulf> so if he can use his BB, he can Unity
<Kilos> i will try to get him on it. but he is not one that can use cli and stuff like here
<Kilos> he stuck on put in cd and install
<n8wulf> well, 99% of all installs can happen in Synaptic, Software Centre and via .deb so ppl can really stop worrying about cli
<Morganvd> n8wulf: sorry had to put the kids down to sleep
<n8wulf> that time already?
<n8wulf> mine only does the nap thing at 2pm
<Morganvd> mid afternoon nap
<n8wulf> cool, take a deep breath
<n8wulf> relax
<n8wulf> it's Sunday afternoon
<Morganvd> we find 12 works better then they dont stay awake till 22h00
<n8wulf> Oh is that why?!!
<n8wulf> ;-d
<n8wulf> ;-b
<Morganvd> yip all my kids pass out at 8h00
<Morganvd> 20h00
<n8wulf> yeah, but my wife is pregs already, so what will we do after that at the moment?
<Morganvd> well those that did not know what i was talking about
<Morganvd> most parnets dont realize that they need some time
<Morganvd> after 8 its time for me and mommy to chat and things
<n8wulf> do you perhaps pls have a direct download link to the HanSamBen you are using, I don't see myself working through 19 pgs of Forums, pls?
<Morganvd> there was someone who updated it to a newer version of puppy
<Morganvd> will get you the link now
<n8wulf> thank you
<n8wulf> meantime, anybody know if there's a way to set the sidebar in Unity to not disappear, i.e. autohide?
<Morganvd> yeah compize
<Morganvd> compiz*
<Morganvd> install the compiz-manager
<n8wulf> oh, that was on my ToDo list
<n8wulf> found it, thanx
<n8wulf> and then I saw I can just press the 'Super' key when I need it to show
<n8wulf> which is better
<Morganvd> yeah i have a nice todo list after a natty install will get it for you now
<Morganvd> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<n8wulf> oh my goodness
<n8wulf> thanx for sharing
<n8wulf> will delicious it
<n8wulf> Morganvd, any news on the HanSamBen link pls?
<Morganvd> http://208.109.22.214/puppy/viewtopic.php?t=49124&sid=79ed546e3de9aff168e5b210449b6d6e
<Morganvd> i used the retro one
<n8wulf> ty, I was on this one: http://www.murga-linux.com/puppy/viewtopic.php?t=41454&start=255
<n8wulf> way too much reading
<n8wulf> will use retro as well due to HW specs
<n8wulf> here's another nice ToDo for Unity:
<n8wulf> http://soluitionpoint.com/news/8-useful-ubuntu-unity-quicklists/
<Morganvd> i was gonna telling you about it 
<Morganvd> i use the ssh menu one and the libre office one
<n8wulf> lol
<Morganvd> alot
<n8wulf> will use them as well, I do a lot of remote Gui support, VNC (remmina) so will add that as well if possible
<n8wulf> Naas... i like the Custom cmds for Terminal as well
<n8wulf> I've got a bunch of scripts I run a lot, will Point&Click them
<n8wulf> do you know of a Quick way to restart Unity? I kinda made it need Pampers
<n8wulf> and I don't want to logout/in at the mo
<Morganvd> unity --restart
<n8wulf> nope   ... no such thing. but just 'unity' does the trick though
<Kerbero> or --reset
<n8wulf> will throw it back to defaults yes, thanx
<Kerbero> just running unity on its own will spawn another session on top of the old one
<n8wulf> Dawg
<n8wulf> ok, so I will do the Log Out thing quick
<Kerbero> just unity --reset
<Kerbero> it fixes everything
<n8wulf> even the 2nd instance I opened?
<n8wulf> started I mean
<Kerbero> it should
<Kerbero> and i guess you know you should run these commands from the run dialog
<n8wulf> neat trick I learned yesterday I gotta share with you
<Kerbero> o
 * Kerbero listens
<Morganvd> soz i meant reset
<n8wulf> if u got a Granadella that went all dry and looks like a Rosyntjie, just put it in a Glass of water for an hour or so
<n8wulf> voila! nice and juicy again
<Kerbero> haha
<Kerbero> nice
<n8wulf> so guess what's for lunch...
<n8wulf> any of you know what a Diesel (the drink) is?
<n8wulf> beer shandy but with Coke instead of sprite... dis lekker
<n8wulf> and if you let the glass stand for a while it starts looking like Diesel, for real
<superfly> http://twitpic.com/5118dw
<n8wulf> that is Soooooo sweet
<Morganvd> i really hate overlaying scroll bars
<n8wulf> me thinks I'm gonna hate the stupid sidebar in Unity
<n8wulf> if I set it on AutoHide, it just never Unhides
<Morganvd> side bar i can handle
<Morganvd> its dam overlaying scrollbars breaking some of the other apps
<n8wulf> if I set it to the default, I can't convince it to show unless I press the 'Super' key
<n8wulf> I saw u mentioned earlier. and the scrollbar is not really Laptop Touchpad friendly either
<n8wulf> and Empathy is also reaaally quirky
<n8wulf> I had to reboot after my Unity completely crashed, no default Sign in again to my IRC accounts... and still no Favourite Channels
<n8wulf> if i click on Conversation at the top, Fav Chat Room for this channel is selected
<Morganvd> yeah 
<Morganvd> and our local isp have found out caching 
<n8wulf> but still not showing in the Empathy IM clients list. Why? what's the caching doing?
<Morganvd> now they caching repos with broken packages
<Morganvd> i know its the isp 
<n8wulf> rofl
<Morganvd> becuase when i log inwith my 3G the same repo works
<n8wulf> suppose they've got caching on, but it's only caching parts of the files
<n8wulf> so the cahce size is set too small
<n8wulf> and set to cache ALL traffic I suppose
<n8wulf> any idea how to get Maximised windows to not overlap the Unity sidebar?
<n8wulf> if I set the sidebar to permanent on?
<Morganvd> i have it on perma on but it goes behind the window in max window mode
<n8wulf> see, there in lies the problem
<Morganvd> yip
<Morganvd> but i cannot get my head around gnome 3 either
<n8wulf> I officially just sat and Hyper Ventilated out of frustration. the freakin sidebar F*&^%$#$%^&
<n8wulf> and now I resorted to giggles
<Morganvd> giggles?
<n8wulf> jip, also frustration
<n8wulf> ok, so I figured if I set the sidebar to Dodge Active windows only, then it's currently more accessible 
<n8wulf> Morganvd: do u currently have Unity running?
<n8wulf> my sidebar does not behave like this: http://images.sageek.co.za/rvw/unity8.png
<n8wulf> I don't have any available MouseOver events (subMenus) that pop up
<n8wulf> so, it turns out in order to have this: http://i.imgur.com/4eB1O.png when my Windows are maximized, I need a Bug as mentioned here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/31152/maximized-windows-on-unity-start-without-covering-the-sidebar-how-can-i-do-that
<n8wulf> sleeping or watching series?
<nuvolari> n8wulf: sleeping
<nuvolari> was sleeping :P
<Wolfeyes> hey everyone
<Wolfeyes> To upgrade from cd (from Maverick to Natty) must I boot from cd?
<Kerbero> i don't think so
<Kerbero> what happens if you just insert the cd while you are in ubuntu
<Wolfeyes> You here or busy superfly ? 
<superfly> hi Wolfeyes
<Wolfeyes> Nothing. It mounts Kerbero .
<Wolfeyes> Hey superfly 
<superfly> Wolfeyes: you must *not* boot into the CD
<Wolfeyes> Ok
<superfly> mount the CD
<Wolfeyes> Ok
<superfly> then run the the cdromupgrade script in the root of the CD
<superfly> you need to run it as root, and using the full path of the script
<superfly> so if your CD is mounted at /media/cdrom you need to run "sudo /media/cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<Wolfeyes> Ok so when you insert it, and it shows on your desktop, it mounts? You mean like that?
<superfly> Wolfeyes: Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<Wolfeyes> Kubuntu
<superfly> when the device manager pops up, click on the CD and then click on "open with Dolphin"
<Wolfeyes> No device manager opened!
<Wolfeyes> it is the Kubuntu alternate, is this correct?
<superfly> Wolfeyes: the little thing that slides up on the bottom right hand side of your screen?
<Wolfeyes> Ok hold on, I do not have that, I am in Maverick ubuntu right now, superfly 
<superfly> Wolfeyes: I asked youi f you were in Ubuntu or Kubuntu, and you said Kubuntu!
<Wolfeyes> oh sorry, misread, i thought you meant upgrading too.
<superfly> Wolfeyes: using the alternate CD you pretty much have to upgrade Ubuntu to Ubuntu
<Wolfeyes> I am using UBuntu Maverick and want to upgrade to Kubuntu Natty superfly 
<superfly> you can upgrade Ubuntu to Kubuntu, but the majority of the applications on each of the CDs are different
<superfly> I'm not 100% sure if you can do that with the alternate CD via the upgrade script
<Wolfeyes> Another one then?
<superfly> the best would be upgrading from Ubuntu to Ubuntu
<Wolfeyes> Ok
<superfly> what you *could* possibly do is mount the CD
<superfly> then add it to your sources.list file using the "apt-cdrom" command
<Wolfeyes> ok
<superfly> then "sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop", followed by "sudo apt-get update"
<Wolfeyes> When you say mount, you mean see it mounted it on the desktop or mount it in another place?
<superfly> and then "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<superfly> when I say mount, I mean you most likely need to have opened it in nautilus first
<Wolfeyes> Ok so when you double click on it, it opens, is this what you call Nautilus superfly ? Sorry I haven't had the computer for ages. Forgotten a  lot.
<superfly> nautilus is the file manager in Ubuntu, dolphin is the file manager in Kubuntu
<Wolfeyes> ok
<Wolfeyes> Then I have Nautilus open, and can see all the folders in the cd superfly . Which cd should be in? Kubuntu normal or Kubuntu Alternate? superfly . Ok Kilos suggested somethign now, would it not be better to make an install next to it to see if it works?  I am having lots of problems with this Gigabyte mb.
<superfly> the alternate
<superfly> if you have the space, sure go ahead
<Wolfeyes> ok thank you, let me try that first.
<Wolfeyes> be back in a bit
<Wolfeyes> thank you superfly 
<Wolfeyes> I chat to you from Kilo's pc.
<Symmetria> *SIGH*
 * Symmetria spies problems on mirror.ac.za
<nuvolari> too much smoking Symmetria ?
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> lo oom Kilos 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> hi guys
<Symmetria> nuvolari GAH, musta been a faulty batch of disks in one of the sans 
<Symmetria> we just blew 3 x 2TB disks in the same san within 40 minutes of each other
<Kilos> got ians modem here so he can get help with kubuntu alongside installation
<Symmetria> thank god I have a copy of almost everything on that san, so now its just a matter of synching the backup and then bringing it back up 
<Symmetria> heh, dunno how outta sync the backup is though, its a 22 TB backup copy 
 * nuvolari wipes away a tear
<Kilos> hehe his pc rattles on an off like an old skedonk
<nuvolari> that amount of disk space sounds beautiful
<Kerbero> hehe
<nuvolari> lol Kilos 
<nuvolari> Kilos: but it's still working eh oom?
<Kilos> so weird and its a sata drive as well
<Kilos> yeah it works 
<Kilos> is there a difference in install speeds with kubuntu and ubuntu
<Kilos> kubuntu seems kinda slow with the install or am i imagining it
<Kilos> still havent even got to where we wanna install it to
<Kilos> im sure this gigabyte thing runs in reverse gear all the time
<superfly> Kilos: i doubt there's much of a diference
<superfly> Kilos: did you try using the alternate cd, it's got an old-style installer, but it works in more cases than the fancy GUI one
<Kilos> using kubuntu but slow as mollasses and seems to not see 100g of partition somewhere
<Kilos> can one actually install to /dev/sda5
<Kilos> will it just at a link to the bootloader
<Kilos> if only there wasnt xp and mavericki already here things would be simpler
<Kilos> we trying to use sda5 with /root//boot /home partitions in in but i dunno whats gonna happen. we will see
<Kilos> said the blind man
<Symmetria> mirror.ac.za should be stable again in a coupla hours 
<Symmetria> I'm just bringing certain things back into sync on diskspace5 and then will deactivate diskspace4 and swing everything onto there 
<Symmetria> and then figure out what the hell is wrong with diskspace4 
<Symmetria> probably only have 100gig or so that I need to sync 
<superfly> Kilos: are you in the live CD?
<Kilos> yip. we started again with my cd rom
<Kilos> think his dvdrom faulty as well
<superfly> OK, like I said earlier, the Alternate CD's installer is not pretty, but usually works better than the Live CD's installer
<Kilos> will try that if we dont win now ty. cdrom faster than his dvdrom
<superfly> ok, cool
<Symmetria> heh, thank god for bandwidth
<Symmetria> I am using 1.2gigabit/second fixing mirror.ac.za LOL
<Kilos> eish Symmetria 
<Morganvd> Symmetria: your not with IS are you
<Symmetria> Morganvd no, IS doesnt have that kinda spare bandwidth :) we do 
<Morganvd> no im asking as it seems all the uncapped accoutns they ttrying to cache the repos
<Morganvd> and they breakin git
<Symmetria> *HRM* they are caching the ubuntu repos?
<Morganvd> yeah
<Symmetria> thats kinda... messed up since its all local
<Symmetria> I can speak to someone in the morning about that if you want
<Morganvd> i keep getting stupid file hash missmatch
<Symmetria> email me a reminder please, aa@tenet.ac.za
<Morganvd> but if i plug in my 3g same repo no problme
<Symmetria> which repo are you using btw? 
<Morganvd> za.archive
<Symmetria> they will automatically cache almost anything international, za.archive though should not be cached 
<Morganvd> but once its broken package
<Morganvd> it does not matter where i try download it from DSL
<Symmetria> email me a reminder and I'll take it up with them
<Morganvd> dont have your mail addy
<Symmetria> its senseless them caching mirror.ac.za since mirror.ac.za = via peering with them and there is more capacity than god there
<Symmetria> aa@tenet.ac.za :)
<superfly> Morganvd, Symmetria: yeah, I had the same a few weeks ago
<Morganvd> i tried talking to lantic about it 
<Morganvd> but they useless
<superfly> one of their transparent proxies are caching things
<Morganvd> im thining of switching to gamco
<Symmetria> heh, I will take it up with IS tomorrow 
<Symmetria> shouldnt be a huge issue to get resolved 
<Morganvd> mine was stand IDE
<Morganvd> stani*
<superfly> mine was perl-modules
<Symmetria> right now my major concern is getting mirror.ac.za back stable again, and this stupid sync is taking forever
<Morganvd> one package prev to that was perl-module
<Symmetria> but heh, not really suprised its taking a while, 11 terabytes, 10+ million files to check 
<superfly> I asked in #ubuntu-devel and they gave me another link to try... cause even if I went to de.archive or us.archive, I'd get the same corrupted file
<Morganvd> i even get it off siax
<Morganvd> it seems the package gets cached
<Morganvd> so it keeps pulling of the prixy no matter where you pull it from
<Symmetria> Morganvd you might wanna try ftp'ing the file down and seeing what comes down
<Symmetria> or if you can, set apt-get to use ftp rather than http
<Symmetria> they wont trans-proxy ftp 
<Morganvd> thanks will try that
<Morganvd> i just plugged in my 3G and it pulled down no problem 
<Symmetria> wow, chelsea fired their manager LOL
<Morganvd> freaking stupid though
<Kilos> superfly, kubuntu in. I go off now so we can put modem in on his pc and get updates
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<superfly> Kilos: cool
<Kilos> and warm
<superfly> night night
<Kilos> thanks for the help superfly \
<superfly> nnnp
<superfly> *np
<Kilos> superfly, where do we find the terminal please
<superfly> Kilos: it's called Konsole
<superfly> whne you open the menu, just type in "Konsole" and it'll find it
 * superfly heads off to bed
<Kilos> um what and where is the menu superfly 
<Kilos> sorry
<superfly> the blue K on the bottom left
<Kilos> ty . have a good sleep
<Symmetria> ok mirror.ac.za all back online
<Kerbero> well done
#ubuntu-za 2012-05-14
<inetpro> sp
<inetpro> good morning world
<sakhi> Morning
<superfly> heya sakhi
<superfly> morning inetpro
<nuvolari> o/ mornings
<rossouwap> morning - anybody here using evolution for mail and gnome-shell instead of unity?
<Reenen> I use gmail pretty much exclusively, or the locked in outlook for work
<Reenen> :-(
<Reenen> I haven't got latest installed yet
<Reenen> Getting repo from my dad sometime
<rossouwap> ok, thanks Reenen
<charlvn> [6~
<charlvn> aargh sorry, strange why that keeps happening to me
<charlvn> rossouwap: not using evolution but am using gnome shell on my one laptop
<charlvn> what exactly seems to be the problem?
<rossouwap> hi charlvn, not so much a problem as much as trying to figure out if it's limited to my machines or not
<charlvn> ah, what'
<charlvn> what's happening?
<rossouwap> totally random, when I have a mail open and want to click in the body to copy some text - highlights from a completely random location. Makes it nearly impossible to copy text out of the mail body.
<charlvn> that's very irritating
<rossouwap> indeed
<charlvn> are you running gnome-shell in 2d or 3d mode?
<rossouwap> 3d - is only evolution that has this issue
<rossouwap> had a similar thing with Unity and Evolution, where if Evolution was open, the alt-tab switcher refused to be on top of the windows
<charlvn> in have had some strange behaviour in gnome 3d myself
<rossouwap> now that was annoying
<charlvn> i found unity to be very buggy which is why i moved to gnome 3d
<charlvn> it's better but still buggy
<charlvn> a lot of applications seem to work fine but you get strange behaviour in some
<rossouwap> indeed, I like the shell
<charlvn> on this computer i am currently just running kde and it seems to be much more stable
<charlvn> which is strange cause it used to be the opposite - kde 4.x used to be a disaster compared to the "classic" gnome
<charlvn> and so the tables turn and all that
<charlvn> frankly i am ready to just go back to using openbox
<rossouwap> lol
<rossouwap> saw something last night that looked pretty hardcore - lemme find it quick
<rossouwap> http://xmonad.org/
<Kerbero> hmm
<Kerbero> i don't like xmonad
<Kerbero> the idea is too eccentric for me
<Kerbero> eksentriek
<Kerbero> weird
<bakuman> lol, nice little penguin at the keyboard: http://www.haskell.org/wikiupload/a/aa/Screen-triplehead-galois.jpg
<inetpro> superfly: ping
<superfly> inetpro: pong
<inetpro> you running quasselcore 0.8.0 yet?
<superfly> inetpro: no, my VPS is still running 10.04
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> does it make a difference?
<bakuman> superfly, who are you renting the vps from?
<inetpro> are you not running the static core?
<superfly> bakuman: Linode.com
<superfly> inetpro: no
<inetpro> ahh
 * inetpro wants to switch to the new static version
<inetpro> guess I shall be brave and just do it
<inetpro> not a lot of documentation of changes
 * inetpro wbb
<bakuman> superfly, is the service good? because they are way more expensive than trustVPS
<inetpro> superfly: heh, it worked
<superfly> bakuman: I haven't had any problems
<bakuman> okay
<superfly> bakuman: at least, none from them... most of the issues I have had have been self-induced ;-)
<bakuman> lol, it happens
<superfly> they have nice graphs and a dns manager... I'm very happy
<bakuman> cool
<Reenen> rossouwap: sometimes when you have HTML text it can't be copied and pasted (using outlook anyway) I presume there is some tag or something in the code preventing it
<Reenen> I've never had the issue with RTF email settings
<Reenen> on outlook I exclusively use RTF, but lots of people like the HTML emails
<rossouwap> Reenen, it's not an HTML, RTF or text thing
<Reenen> ok
<rossouwap> it's specific to Evolution and gnome-shell - I don't have this issue when running Unity or Thunderbird. Thanks for the suggestions though.
<nuvolari> bakuman: my linode uptime: 395d13h
<nuvolari> I think that's a good sign :P
<bakuman> nice
<inetpro> yikes!
 * inetpro was just struggling with a terribly basic networking issue
<inetpro> could not get the laptop connected to the wired network
<inetpro> only to find that the NIC was disabled in the BIOS
<superfly> heh
<superfly> it's always the silly little things
<inetpro> such a waste of time
 * inetpro getting to old for this :-)
<bakuman> lol at python thread: lol "If you want that behavior now, just import that "from the future""
<bakuman> "from __future__ import division"
<charlvn> inetpro: yeah but seriously, who expects that... i wouldn't either
<charlvn> bakuman: yeah they do that to maintain backwards compatibility in python 2.x but if you use python 3 it should be the default behaviour
<inetpro> charlvn: I thought I hit a major bug in kubuntu with the specific hardware
<superfly> charlvn: actually, they did that to make it easier to move to Python 3
<superfly> Python 2.7 is supposed to be a step between Python 2.x and Python 3.x
<superfly> The reality is that Python 3 is not really ready for the prime time.
<charlvn> superfly: that too
<charlvn> superfly: why is python 3 not ready for the prime time?
<superfly> http://lucumr.pocoo.org/2011/12/7/thoughts-on-python3/
<zeref> hi guys
<superfly> yo zeref
<inetpro> superfly: hmm...
<inetpro> written on Wednesday, December 7, 2011
<zeref> need a java fundie, i keep getting missing return statment
<zeref> http://pastebin.com/fmgPcJH6
<zeref> hi superfly 
<superfly> zeref: what are you trying to do?
<inetpro> zeref: that an assignment?
<zeref> if a certain condition is met (reading a line in a file), it must return true else false, i've added them in (return statements) but i still get the missing return error
<zeref> inetpro: yeah Student enrollment project for varsity
<superfly> zeref: Your logic is incorrect
<superfly> zeref: what does "return" do, and what happens to a "return" inside a "for" loop?
<zeref> oh :P, saw it
<charlvn> assign the boolean to a variable, break out of the loop and return it at the bottom
<charlvn> there is nothing forcing the loop to execute the code at least once
<charlvn> we know it does, but the compiler doesn't
<charlvn> superfly: extremely interesting article, still busy reading
<charlvn> bbl
<superfly> zeref: coming right?
<zeref> hmmm
<zeref> i aasigned the boolean to a variable broke out the loop, now cannot find symbol, its a problem of local variable scope
<zeref> *cannot find variable
<superfly> Heh.
<zeref> java dooes not have global varibales
<zeref> :-(
<superfly> zeref: you don't need global variables, they break logic.
<superfly> zeref: you do, however, need an appropriately placed local variable
<superfly> zeref: and this is not Java-specific. I could give you the exact same problem in C++, Python and Ruby, and the solution would be the same in all of them.
<zeref> i see, reminds of an issue i had with python a while back :-)
<superfly> zeref: pretend the loop doesn't exist, and I don't want the else in your if statement
<superfly> zeref: do you follow me?
<zeref> yep, working on it.
<superfly> zeref: is it working yet?
<zeref> lol no, i can feel that i'm missing somethig small
<superfly> Pastebin the code
<superfly> zeref: remember, they're not testing your Java skills, they're testing how you think
<zeref> http://pastebin.com/bxVRKbun
<zeref> i can feel i'm missing something small, myb need 5 min breka
<superfly> zeref: what's the exact wording of the question?
<superfly> zeref: i gotta go, my station is next.
<inetpro> good evening 
<Kilos> evening everybody
<Kilos> quick coffee before bed
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee ob
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> not what? I bed your pardon you cheeky bot
<Kilos> yo nuvolari als goed daar ??
<Kilos> en met julle superfly en inetpro 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> alles goed, net besig
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<zeref> superfly: fixed needed to add provate static boolean result on top of the method
<nuvolari> lo om Kilos 
<nuvolari> dit is maar net-net oom
<Kilos> wat nuvolari 
<Kilos> o
<Kilos> haha is jy siek?
<nuvolari> nee oom :P net aan die gang
<nuvolari> gaan darm goed andersins
<inetpro> hiho Kilos
<Kilos> lo inetpro koud ne
<inetpro> hmm.... die koue kom nog
<Kilos> eish ek kry al klaar swaar
<inetpro> ja hy begin al byt, veral in die oggende
<Kilos> nie meer lekker op n bromponie nie
<Kilos> sleep tight guys. see you tomorrow night
<Kilos> Tonberry, meeting on the 21st hey?
<Kilos> 1930
<Tonberry> mmm
<Kilos> no time for beer evening
<Tonberry> oh
<Tonberry> ok
<Kilos> lol\
<Tonberry> Kerbero beer evening 21st @ 1930?
<Tonberry> :P
<Kerbero> lol
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> Kerbero, dont listen to him
<nuvolari> night oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> lekker slaap
<Kilos> night guys
<Kilos> jy ook dankie seun
<nuvolari> dankie oom
#ubuntu-za 2012-05-15
<apie> hi hi
<superfly> o/
<inetpro> good morning superfly, ap[tab] aka kbmonkey, and others
<superfly> sup inetpro, morning maiatoday
<inetpro> we had a windy night in Pretoria, and quite chilly this morning
<superfly> ya, was really cold here this morning too
<maiatoday> hiya superfly
<maiatoday> The CDs are stuck in customs because there was an invoice on it that said the value was just more than R300. Now I have to try to sort it out. So sorry all for the delay.
<superfly> The CDs are slowly becoming redundant, even in SA
<inetpro> I think the reason may be that by the time you get the CD there have been so many updates that it's just as well to download the ISO
<Kerbero> they should send blank cd's
<Kerbero> nicely branded and everything
<inetpro> Kerbero: just for advertising?
<Kerbero> yes
<Kerbero> that is the entire point of the cd's
<Kerbero> we give it out to people that don't know[about] ubuntu
<inetpro> I wish there was a rolling updated ISO even after the release date
<Kerbero> and if it is brnaded and looks official they are much mor elikely to try it
<inetpro> Kerbero: perhaps a branded cd size booklet would be a relevant replacement
<inetpro> and even something that could be produced locally
<superfly> Kerbero: yeah, having printed CDs is really awesome for Ubuntu's image
<Kerbero> inetpro: people are just going to have a quick look at the booklet and then throw it away
<inetpro> and a blank cd?
<Kerbero> we will write the latest image on it before we give it out
<Kerbero> or a custom image for let's say stellenbosch campus
<inetpro> hmm... 
<superfly> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing#CD_Distribution_Materials
<chigama> hello
<superfly> hi
<chigama> hw u fly
<superfly> I'm fine thanks, and you?
<chigama> gud which version of ubuntu u usin
<superfly> Kubuntu 12.04
<chigama> am tinklin of upgradin from 10.04 to 12.04 but keep ma home partition
<superfly> chigama: so you've divided up your hard drive into a root partition and a home partition?
<chigama> ya thats wat i did so i preserve ma files and settings...tell hw did u choose between ur desktop environments
<superfly> I don't use Ubuntu, I only install Kubuntu
<chigama> thats the only DE u use?
<superfly> yup
<zeref> YaawwN
<zeref> herro
<chigama> I like KDE its glossy but a bit heavy for ma PC
<chigama> wat sre specs for ur machine
<superfly> chigama: KDE is just as "heavy" has Gnome/Unity
<superfly> chigama: I have a triple-core AMD64 with 4 gigs of RAM, and a dual-core Intel Atom with 2 gigs of RAM
<superfly> chigama: You can use proper spelling for your words, this isn't an SMS  message
<chigama> sorry
<chigama> in my current setup i have gnome and KDE but i regularly use
<chigama> Gnome
<charlvn> i run kubuntu 12.04 on this old core2duo with 1.5GB ram fwiw
<superfly> hey charlvn
<superfly> yeah, KDE isn't that heavy... either that or Gnome has gotten worse ;-)
<charlvn> yeah exactly
<charlvn> kde has gotten better and gnome has gotten much worse
<charlvn> or, i don't know if kde has gotten better but gnome has surely gotten much worse in the meantime
<inetpro> KDE has been very efficient for many years now
<inetpro> even if you see it using a lot of RAM doesn't mean that it needs all of it
<charlvn> yeah but our hardware has also gotten faster ;)
<charlvn> although i'm still tempted to agree that kde has improved
<charlvn> at least in terms of stability, it definitely has
<charlvn> but quite honeslty, i don't have any actual performance benchmarks to base that on
<inetpro> hmm....
 * inetpro wonders how long we will be without power in Pretoria
<inetpro> been an hour now
<hamslaai> For those who missed the Roelof Botha presentation it is available here: http://scholar.sun.ac.za/handle/10019.1/20907
<inetpro> wb morgs
 * morgs waves
<kbmonkey> mornin
<zeref> huurrmmm
<superfly> hiya morgs, kbmonkey, zeref and psydroid
<zeref> herro superfly 
<kbmonkey> hi superfly 
<charlvn> hi all
<charlvn> hamslaai: thanks i'll watch it, sounds interesting...
<psydroid> hi superfly charlvn kbmonkey zeref
<charlvn> hi psydroid 
<superfly> hey charlvn, what did you think of that blog post about Python 3?
<charlvn> superfly: it was a long post but i scanned through most of it
<charlvn> some very interesting points made
<charlvn> i can get why there is some unhappiness, i think python 3 tried to be progressive and failed
<charlvn> that doesn't mean to say it is bad and unusable for everyone though
<charlvn> i mostly use python for small things these days, when it comes to larger systems i build them on java
<charlvn> but java has its own set of problems to bitch about
<charlvn> for one thing, the api is really poorly designed, although apache commons helps to ease the pain
<charlvn> frankly, there is not one single programming platform out there right now that i am 100% happy with
<charlvn> but you can't have it all
<inetpro> superfly, charlvn: they said at UDS-Q it is a release goal to have only Python 3 on the desktop CD image for 12.10
<inetpro> you may want to check this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Python/FoundationsQPythonVersions
<charlvn> i don't know about that - i'm running Python 2.7.3 on ubuntu 12.04 and i haven't specifically gone and installed any python packages
<charlvn> oh wait sorry i see you're talking about 12.10, the next version
<charlvn> very interesting, i see there's a link to http://python3wos.appspot.com/ as well on that page, haven't checked that in a while
<charlvn> heh there's a _lot_ of red on that page
<tumbleweed> inetpro: I'm not convinced that we can make it, it's pretty ambitious. but it is something we've been planning for a few releases
<inetpro> tumbleweed: cool
<magespawn> Evening all
<highvoltage> hey magespawn!
<magespawn> Whats up?
<highvoltage> working and stuff
<magespawn> That seems fairly normal.
<superfly> heya highvoltage!
<highvoltage> hello superfly 
<superfly> highvoltage: things still going well with you?
<highvoltage> yep, how are you doing?
<superfly> highvoltage: well thanks
<superfly> moved out of web development into firmware development... a welcome change!
<highvoltage> nice.
#ubuntu-za 2012-05-16
<inetpro> good morning
<superfly> \o
<charlvn> hi superfly 
<superfly> how goes?
<kbmonkey> hi charlvn, and superfly, and maiatoday 
<kbmonkey> who else is here...?
<superfly>  heya kbmonkey
<charlvn> h5 2b
<charlvn> ah num lock
<charlvn> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> ah darn, back to work. cheers folks...
<charlvn> ciao kbmonkey 
<inetpro> who stole the time?
<Kerbero> the daleks
<superfly> inetpro: i know... I was late and missed the train I wanted to take this afternoon because i didn't see the time.
<magespawn> Evening all
<superfly> hi magespawn
<magespawn> How  is it going?
<magespawn> superfly are you still  doing websites?
<superfly> magespawn: sorta, what's up?
<magespawn> People  I do  hardware for have asked forna website, but what they want is beyond what I can do at the moment.
<superfly> magespawn: you have my e-mail address from the mailing lists?
<magespawn> Yup
<superfly> e-mail me what they want, and I'll have a look and get back to you
<magespawn> Okay thanks.
<superfly> np
<magespawn> Have you used Teamviewer?
<superfly> I've heard of it
<magespawn> I am just wondering how secure it is.
<magespawn> Has anybody used Teamviewer or knows how it works?
<superfly> Wow, they even have a Linux version
<superfly> Oh. It's just the Windows version with a bundled WINE.
<magespawn> Yup I also got a bit disappointed at that.
<superfly> I don't generally trust stuff that isn't open source
<magespawn> My accountant wants to use it to check the business books over the net, that why I want to know how secure it is, this has to be able to work on windows.
<magespawn> I know there are other options such as putty.
<superfly> magespawn: I don't know how secure it is. Check if it uses any encryption
<magespawn> Will do.
<magespawn> http://www.teamviewer.com/en/products/security.aspx apprently it does
<Banlam> I've used TeamViewer a bit before, works quite nicely, no idea how secure it is though.
<magespawn> http://www.teamviewer.com/en/products/security.aspx according to this very
<magespawn> Seccure
<Banlam> :)
<magespawn> I am off to bed night all.
<bakuman> nite
<Banlam> gnight
<inetpro> good evening
#ubuntu-za 2012-05-17
<inetpro> Maaz: good morning
<Maaz> Hello inetpro
<inetpro> good morning everyone else
<kbmonkey> middag
<inetpro> hullo kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> o/
<Mezenir> howdy
<Barcode> Can anyone help with a unexplained Hdd activity every second on Ubuntu Natty?
<Barcode> Seems to be jbd2/sda1-8 writing to the disk, but unrelated to Logs as they don't seem to grow in size
<zeref> hmmm
<zeref> hi guys
<charlvn> hi zaref
<charlvn> these guys they come in, ask a question, and before anyone can answer, they decide to bugger off
<charlvn> patience is a virtue
<highvoltage> yeah, that's always a problem
<zeref> yeah, hope they dont think there is noone in the chat
<zeref> it has happened before
<charlvn> recipe for noobery: enter an irc channel, ask a question, if nobody answers within 5 seconds, asume nobody is on and leave
<nuvolari> o/ hello
<charlvn> hi nuvolari 
<magespawn> Evening alll
<superfly> charlvn: yeah, I get that all the time in other channels too
<superfly> heya magespawn
<charlvn> yeah me too
<magespawn> Whats up fols?
<magespawn> Folks
<charlvn> vet gangster
<charlvn> "what's up foo"
<magespawn> Huh?
<charlvn> nvm
<charlvn> wow this ballie is hard core http://www.dumpert.nl/mediabase/2138811/0fa2f1f4/baasopa_maakt_biertje_open.html
#ubuntu-za 2012-05-18
<inetpro> fp
<nuvolari> sp
<nuvolari> whut?
<nuvolari> sp for the day??
<charlvn> he? fp? sp?
<charlvn> wtf bbq
<zeref> ???
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> charlvn: fp = first post (of the day)
<nuvolari> zeref: ^^
<charlvn> nuvolari: and sp?
<charlvn> second post?
<charlvn> troll of the day: http://i.imgur.com/d2e5k.png
<nuvolari> charlvn: yup, second post
<nuvolari> lol @ TOTD
<charlvn> very intellectual conversation this
<nuvolari> how so? not much happening after all :P
<charlvn> being sarcastic: http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/07/funny-pictures-cat-cannot-brain-today.jpg
<charlvn> http://memeorama.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/I-Cant-Brain-Today-I-Have-The-Dumb-.png
<nuvolari> oh dear, I had plenty such moments this week :-/
<charlvn> http://groups.google.com/group/ihubrobots/browse_thread/thread/3cb860db66613314
<charlvn> now we just need a lambda driver and then we have full metal panic
<zeref> whew
<locodir-user> Hello there
<locodir-user> I NEED HELP IMMEDIATELY with Ubuntu 12.04 server
<locodir-user> ANY HELP OUT THERE PLEASEEEEE???...
#ubuntu-za 2012-05-19
<Guest3447> hi :)
<zeref> hmmm, guys if you write a program for a program for a varsity course, does the varsity own it?
<zeref> - for a program
<Tonberry> possibly
<charlvn> zaref: depends on the varsity
<charlvn> zeref: you can ask the lecturers to be sure
<zeref> kk
<charlvn> afaik if you use varsity equipment/resources, they could attempt to claim ownership
<charlvn> google and yahoo both still pay huge royalties to stanford for example
<charlvn> but in most instances, especially in .za, i don't think most care
<zeref> hmmmm, even if you say you want to make it open sourse
<charlvn> well, if you release it as GPL, you can always continue to use it under the terms of the GPL even if you don't have ownershi
<zeref> kk
<superfly> I don't think I'd want to even own up to some of the code I wrote at varsity
<charlvn> lol
<charlvn> i don't think i would want to own up to code i wrote 6 months ago
<charlvn> never mind at varsity
<zeref> lol
<nuvolari> ++ on that
<nuvolari> everytime I go back to do some maintenance I'm like 'who wrote that', check the annotations and go 'never mind' :P
<charlvn> http://i.imgur.com/Kg5GP.jpg
<charlvn> http://i.imgur.com/DISIQ.jpg
<nuvolari> charlvn: only in ZA it's so dry, you can't see the evaporation, which is much like our upload speeds too
<Kerbero> lol\
<magespawn> Howdy all
<inetpro> lp?
<superfly> fp
<charlvn> more intellectual conversation i see
<charlvn> http://i.imgur.com/MYZHj.jpg
<Kerbero> cd
<charlvn> need to order this one : http://www.cafepress.com/cantbrain.458653999
<charlvn> Kerbero: change directory ?
<Kerbero> lp->cd
<charlvn> ok, you lost me
<Kerbero> ->mp3
<charlvn> stfuroflmaowtfbbq
<Kerbero> o0
<Kerbero> sies
<charlvn> this is getting all the more intellectual ;)
<charlvn> it's anyway a step up from lp, fp and sp
<Kerbero> i don't think i have enough wood for that bbq
<charlvn> i don't think i have enough dumb for this brain
<Kerbero> ok stargate time. welteruste
<charlvn> ciao
<superfly> says the one posting images from imgur
<charlvn> superfly: would you prefer imagebucket?
<superfly> charlvn: twas simply an observation
<Kerbero> http://imgur.com/rwSNx
<charlvn> ah vaaljapie!
<Kerbero> uhm
<Kerbero> nee, tassies
<charlvn> looks like an expensive vaaljapie
<Kerbero> 2L @ €5
<charlvn> oh no, that definitely qualifies as vaaljapie
<Kerbero> lol ja
<Kerbero> maar dis ok
<charlvn> i'll stick to this for the moment: http://www.duvel.be/
<Kerbero> want dit was net die bestanddele vir my glühwein
<Kerbero> ja duvel is een heel goeie bier
<charlvn> or this: http://www.hertogjan.nl/
<Kerbero> ik verkies corsendonk
<Kerbero> pater
<charlvn> i had some of that a month or two ago
<charlvn> too strong taste for me and too sweet
<charlvn> actually no, that was something different
<Kerbero> well that photo of mine sums up the stellenbosch drinking culture quite nicely
<Kerbero> except for the beers we have here
<charlvn> lol
<charlvn> vaaljapie with extra desu
<charlvn> because it can never have too much desu
<charlvn> oh no now i remember, it was amaretto that i was drinking
<charlvn> once was enough, not again
<charlvn> it's not a man's drink, for the girls it is
<charlvn> off to bed, ciao all
#ubuntu-za 2012-05-20
<cranzya> Hey
<zeref> YaawwwwwwN
<Jasmin12e> Hello.
<Mezenir> hi all
<superfly> heya Mezenir
<Mezenir> howsit going superfly
<superfly> Mezenir: OK, and you?
<Mezenir> pretty good
<Mezenir> just enjoying what remains of the weekend
<superfly> Ah.
<charlvn> do any of you people remember alley cat?
<charlvn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alley_Cat_(video_game)
<charlvn> completely retro but got it going inside dosbox now just for fun
<charlvn> crazy playing a game that i played as a kid on an old i386 with a monochrome monitor
<charlvn> http://i.imgur.com/MeNIN.png
<charlvn> also installed ubuntu 12.04 on my macbook pro today http://i.imgur.com/L6R1d.jpg
<superfly> charlvn: seen abandonia.com ?
<charlvn> nice!
<inetpro> charlvn: very interesting
<inetpro> I somehow remember that game from somewhere 
<inetpro> especially after playing the sound in wikipedia :-)
<charlvn> lol
<inetpro> charlvn: now where can I find that game?
<charlvn> inetpro: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZDG4dlU5uY
<inetpro> yikes!
<charlvn> lol
<inetpro> yep, spent many hours playing that
<inetpro> man many years ago
<charlvn> +1
<charlvn> this was early 90's for me
<inetpro> yep, must have been the same for me
<Kilos> evening superfly and all you other geeky types
<superfly> hey Kilos
<Kilos> naand inetpro nuvolari 
<Kilos> hi cranzya 
 * Kilos reminds everyone of tomorrow nights meeting. dont be late or missing
<Kilos> yo hamslaai 
<charlvn> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi there charlvn 
<superfly> Kilos: I'll try to remember - no guarantees
<Kilos> hehe. ill get here early and remind you
<Kilos> no excuses accepted
<Kilos> bye hamsalad
<Kilos> all well there superfly ?
<superfly> GRAND! thanks oom Kilos
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> hamslaai1, wb
<inetpro> Kilos: sawubona
<Kilos> sapele inetpro ?
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> hoe gaan dit?
<Kilos> goed dankie en u?
<inetpro> ek gaan nie more by die meeting wees nie
<Kilos> net vrek koud
<Kilos> why?????
<Kilos> say it in english so everyone can see
<inetpro> kinders se besighede
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> rollercoaster life
<Kilos> ja lyk so
<inetpro> a never ending story
<Kilos> it improves after they 21. then they just need money
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> and now and again some advice they dont listen to anyway
<inetpro> well I'll be happy the day all 4 of them are past 21
<inetpro> long way to go though
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> you will be my age by then hey?
<inetpro> come to think of it, maybe
<Banlam> it's funny how I see 4 kids as a kinda large family these days
<Banlam> but back a few generations, things were completely different
<Kilos> its not often one sees that anymore Banlam 
<Banlam> I'm one of three
<inetpro> Banlam: my mom and them were 10
<Banlam> but I doubt I'd have more than two
<Banlam> yikes
<Kilos> in the old days the goverment sponsored you if you had more than 3 i think it was
<inetpro> hmm... not so sure whether they got sponsored in those days
<superfly> We're unsure... #2 arrives in August, but I somehow doubt they're the last
<Kilos> not all costs etc but there were some perks
<Kilos> i go ask swaar
<Kilos> he says no. i musta dreamed it
<Kilos> maybe langjan will know
<inetpro> Kilos: I know there used to be less tax for families
<inetpro> with just the husband paying or something like that
<Kilos> maybe that was it inetpro . i dunno
 * superfly wishes there was less tax
<superfly> I don't like almost a third of my salary disappearing into the black hole that is SARS
<Kilos> ouch
<inetpro> one very interesting story about by grandmother was that at some point in her life she was left with a pair of surgical scissors in her body
<inetpro> survived for many years like that
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> until she developed all kinds of pains, aches and deseases
<inetpro> my mother used to show us the story in the local papers, with xray and all
<Banlam> o.O
<inetpro> I wish I could find that story on google today
<Kilos> the news paper must still have it in their archives
<inetpro> I shall have to ask my sister whether she got that story
<charlvn> one way to escape taxation (in a legal way even) was to spend less than 180 days in any particular country
<charlvn> i used to do this but i'm not in for it anymore, now i just pay tax lol
<charlvn> inetpro: that is insane, how the heck did that happen?!
<inetpro> charlvn: it heppened for sure
<inetpro> was all rusted when they eventually cut it out again
<charlvn> yeah that's disgusting, that can't be good
<charlvn> but i've heard of weirder things
<charlvn> brb dinner
<inetpro> charlvn: enjoy
<charlvn> tnx
 * Kilos adds some french salad dressing to hasalad
<Kilos> hamsalad
<Kilos> inetpro, ideas?
<Kilos> my wine tells me to insert the correct cd into cdrom
<inetpro> Kilos: why?
<Kilos> is it because i have a few partitions that it doesnt see the cdrom
<Kilos> it doesnt seem to see the cd thats in the cdrom even though it installed from it
<inetpro> Kilos: what are you trying to install from the cd?
<Kilos> i have installed a ms game to wine
<Kilos> red alert
<superfly> ah
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> oh no it was age of empires
<Tonberry> most forms of copy protection fail on wine
<Maaz> Tonberry: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell tonberry Meeting monday night 1930" 10 minutes and 16 seconds ago
<Kilos> i have hunted through all the conf stuff but dunno how to tell wine what to do
<Tonberry> at least last time i checked
<Kilos> aw thats sucks Tonberry 
<Kerbero> crack?
<Kilos> how?
<Kerbero> binneaars
<Kerbero> internet.
<Kilos> cant go internet, data is for here and mxit
<superfly> Kilos: my Age of Empires I and II both work fine in WINE
<Kerbero> mine lies at home (400km away) so i can't test
<Kilos> superfly, do you have separate home root and boot partitions?
<superfly> Kilos: no
<Kilos> i think thats the prob here i have all them partitions
<Kilos> so winsucks doesnt see the drive
<charlvn> age of empires 3 is available on PlayOnLinux
<Kilos> will be like :F or something
<Kilos> yeah but playonlinux wants internet connection
<Kilos> i have AOE 2 and 3 here on cd
<Kerbero> hamslaai seems bored
<Kilos> lol
<Kerbero> ai
<Kerbero> that man is scarce these days
<superfly> Kilos: but you can tell WINE to map certain directories to certain drives
<Kilos> how do i tell it what the drive letter is superfly there isnt a my computer on the desktop like with windows
<superfly> Kilos: you have to open winecfg and set it in there
<Kilos> ty superfly i will look for that
<charlvn> who is this damn idiot peer and why does he keep resetting hamslaai's connection
<Kilos> lol
<charlvn> sorry, old irc joke i know, but couldn't resist :)
<Kilos> we all done that. nw
<Kerbero> lol
<Kerbero> hamslaai: problems with your adsl?
<charlvn> gah, now pakistan is also blocking access to twitter http://www.aljazeera.com/news/asia/2012/05/201252011031244485.html
<Kilos> i dont think he is near his pc and his connection isnt very stable
<Kerbero> if i had to guess i woudl say hamslaai is in de akker
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. see you at the meet tomorrow night
<Kilos> much warmer in bed here
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> night oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> was on the phone with family 
<Kilos> ah hiya nuvolari 
<Kilos> np
<nuvolari> but just in time to say g'night :P
<Kilos> hoe gaan dit nuvolari 
<nuvolari> dit gaan goed dankie, en met oom?
<nuvolari> bietjie koel vanaand
<nuvolari> think I need a jacket
<Kilos> vergadering môre aand ne
<nuvolari> maybe long-sleeved clothes :P
<nuvolari> yeah, I will be around
<Kilos> eish we gonna be between 2°c and 5°c tonight
<Kilos> in durbs its winter when its 10°c
<inetpro> Kilos: lekker warm slaap
<inetpro> kry vir jou 'n ekstra kombers
<Kilos> dankie inetpro julle ook
<Kilos> lol ek het al twee en n duvet
 * inetpro just noticed some very cold weather outside already
<inetpro> had to go buy some milk quickly
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> night
<nuvolari> bah. xfce froze up :(
#ubuntu-za 2013-05-13
<inetpro> goeie more
<nuvolari_> o/ more inetpro 
<nuvolari_> ag jinne, al weer 'n stertjie
<psyatw> hi nuvolari
<psyatw> hi zeref_
<nuvolari> hi psyatw 
<nuvolari> lo Trix[a]r_za 
<nuvolari> er
<nuvolari> trende
<magespawn> morning all
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning magespawn
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning *
<magespawn> what not Kilos? eskom probable off
<magespawn> hey ThatGraemeGuy
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz_: coffee on
 * Maaz_ puts the kettle on
<Vince_0> surp
<trender> anybody seen oom Kilos ?
<charl> Maaz_: seen kilos
<Maaz_> charl: kilos was last seen 15 hours, 43 minutes and 9 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2013-05-12 11:35:06 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2013-05-12 11:35:14 PDT
<Vince_0> I think he mentioned a power outage in his area until 6pm
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Vince_0> or 4pm
<trender> hectic thanks
<charl> yes i remember something like that
<charl> Maaz_: thanks
<Maaz_> charl: Okay :-)
<magespawn> what a mad day, thought is was about 10 or 11.
<nuvolari_> .
<nuvolari_> I'm alive?
<magespawn> hey nuvolari
<charl> wow strange
<tonberry352_> netsplits...
<charl> i accidentally pressed ctrl+a and then s inside screen and the whole screen hanged
<charl> i looked it up in the documentation, it is supposed to split the window or something
<charl> for me it just caused a hang
<charl> had to kill screen and start it over
<charl> not cool
<inetpro> charl: ctrl+q might have sorted it again
<inetpro> charl: in fact I think you might have pressed CTRL+s
<inetpro> and looks like these key combinations work for more than just konsole
<inetpro> see: Recovering from CTRL+S in Putty http://raamdev.com/2007/recovering-from-ctrls-in-putty/
<charl> inetpro: no i would have known because konsole tells me "output has been suspended - press ctrl+q to resume" right at the top
<charl> i managed to reproduce it just now by pressing ctrl+a and then s inside screen
<charl> ah the same works inside screen - i tried pressing ctrl+a and then q and it resumed
<inetpro> ahh, tried it also now and it works... nice find
<charl> what i don't understand is why this is not in the documentation on http://www.gnu.org/software/screen/manual/screen.html
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://www.gnu.org/software/screen/manual/screen.html#index-s-208
<charl> oh no turns out i was looking at the wrong place
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_flow_control
<charl> i was looking under capital S for split
<ThatGraemeGuy> :)
<charl> ctrl-a s and ctrl-a q does XON and XOFF http://www.gnu.org/software/screen/manual/screen.html#XON_002fXOFF
<charl> this does exactly the same as konsole ctrl+s and ctrl+q then
<magespawn> charl ctrl + ( or ctrl + ) splits the screen, first one is vertical second is horizontal
<charl> ah i see, thanks magespawn, never used that feature before
<magespawn> found that under view at on the menu at the top
<charl> view menu? inside screen?
<Symmetria> dammit, network hardware vendors who try and redesign your network when asked for a quote, instead of just quoting on what you asked for
<Symmetria> need to die in a fire 
<magespawn> no sorry inside konsole
<magespawn> charl ^
<charl> oh yes i see it now
<charl> never used that either :P
<magespawn> Symmetria: maybe they think they know better
<Symmetria> magespawn they can die ;p
<magespawn> charl i liked using terminator so i went looking for a similar way to do it
<Kilos> afternoon all of ya, power has returned
<charl> wb Kilos 
<Kilos> ty charl 
<magespawn> thats good Kilos
<magespawn> the room was feeling a bit empty without you
<Kilos> so weird , near end up last year they tipped the cross beams on the poles upright and now they putting undergraond cables in
<Kilos> aw nice to know im missed at times
<Kilos> ty guys
<magespawn> maybe they think the underground cables will be harder to steal
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> if they really wanna make it though they should concrete then in the trenches
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<Kilos> oh my splits again
<ThatGraemeGuy> o_O
<Kilos> ugly hey ThatGraemeGuy ?
<superfly> yeah, freenode seems to be having a field day
<ThatGraemeGuy> how rude
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<Kilos> hi Vince0 are the snake-os peeps part of your google group?
<ThatGraemeGuy> wheeee!
<Vince0> heey
<Vince0> wat is 'n snake-os
<Kilos> maybe they another google group
<Kilos> http://snake-os.googlecode.com/files/snake_os_User_man_12_01_13.pdf
<Kilos> raw linux os i think
<Kilos> maybe like tinycorelinux
<trender> yo
<trender> is this thing still on ?
<trender> testing testing!!!
<trender> network is mad today
<Kilos> hehe
<Trixar_za> Well my mind is blown
<Kilos> sup Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> now now we'll here about DDOS attacks i spose
<Trixar_za> Weird to consider that dinosaurs had feathers and that birds and lizards are still closely related. So it makes sense what the current xkcd comic is about. Birds ARE dinosaurs.
<Guest79067> grr
<Vince0> grreat! The end is upon us.
<Vince0> end of the day that is
<Kilos> lol
<Vince0> bbl
<Kilos> hi Guest79067 who are you?
<Kilos> haha
<ThatGraemeGuy_> thanks for the tail freenode
<ThatGraemeGuy> booya!
<superfly> seriously Freenode?
<Squirm> ?
<Kilos> hi Squirm how do i download this software
<Kilos> http://code.google.com/p/snake-os/downloads/list
<Kilos> i cant find a way to download any of them
<Squirm> there's a downward pointing arrow to the left of the name of the package
<Kilos> oh my
<magespawn> or click on the file name that you want
<Kilos> whew the arrow worked ty
<magespawn> anybody know how to compile zenoss for ubuntu?
<magespawn> it is supported for redhat etc but not debian or ubuntu yet
<Kilos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zenoss
<magespawn> ty Kilos
<Kilos> hope that helps magespawn 
<magespawn> will check it out
<magespawn> home time
<magespawn> later all, Kilos
<Kilos> later magespawn 
<Kilos> hi not_found long time no see
<not_found> hiya uncle Kilos ... just busy busy :/
<Kilos> busy is good not_found 
<not_found> perhaps...
<not_found> depends with what
<Kilos> if it pays that is
<not_found> hmm....
<Kilos> dont forget meeting monday after next hey
<Kilos> 20th
<not_found> I have note been very ubuntu'y for some time... if I am off I will be there (will check when I get a chance)
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> one first has to make a living
<not_found> not only that... even the things away from work... oh well..
<Kilos> dont you dare forget us hey
<Kilos> yo Cantide 
<not_found> ubuntu is currently more community and less software for me so I won't forget <3
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> hello :)
<not_found> using gnome 3 with debian just feels odd... but other than that wheezy is pretty solid and no issues (as one would except)
<not_found> cheers all... I will be lurking again a bit... for now it is the big three S's and then some Zzzzzz's
<not_found> night
<Kilos> night not_found 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Cantide> night night
<Kilos> wb who_da_fly 
<Kilos> bad internet day today
<Kilos> or freenode  at least
<Cantide> yesterday, too
<Cantide> lots of splitting going on >_>
<Kilos> ya sad
<who_da_fly> again?!
<who_da_fly> $#%#%^$%^$%^ freenode!
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> such language
<Cantide> ? 'o'
<Kilos> $#%#%^$%^$%^ freenode!
<Kilos> thats swearing in geek
<Cantide> haha
<Kilos> wb ThatGraemeGuy 
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lelik ne inetpro 
<inetpro> superfly, Kilos: you guys talking greek?
<Kilos> lol
 * inetpro understands everything but greek
<Kilos> thats geek not greek
<Kilos> lelikke vloekwoorde
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> not me , i copy/pasted it
 * Squirm yawns
<Kilos> ya close to bedtime
<Squirm> anyone know any good apps/games for Android?
<superfly> Squirm: what style and how much are you willing to pay?
<Squirm> depends on the style I guess.
<superfly> Squirm: have you ever downloaded any of the Humble Indie Bundles?
<Squirm> no
<Squirm> hmm, I've heard of these
<Squirm> superfly: there was a game
<Squirm> set in the real world
<Squirm> well
<Squirm> built on top of the real world
<superfly> Squirm: you talking about Ingress?
<Squirm> yes
<Squirm> any good?\
<superfly> I'm level 7 (of 8), should hit 8 at the end of this week, if all goes to plan.
<Squirm> is it still in closed beta?
<superfly> Yes, but there are invites floating around.
<Squirm> will try and find something
<superfly> Squirm: there are two factions, Resistance and Enlightened. I am Resistance, and I can put you in touch with people, but then you'd "have" to be Resistance
<superfly> (which is not necessarily a bad thing)
<superfly> Getting into the community is quite vital
<Squirm> what it like, location wise
<Squirm> superfly: just been told it's not worth it because of my location
<Squirm> portals are quite far away
<superfly> Squirm: where are you again?
<Squirm> superfly: Mooi River. There is supposedly one in Howick(30min) and one in Bergville(50min)
<Squirm> bed
<Squirm> and some study
<Squirm> gnight
#ubuntu-za 2013-05-14
<Kilos> morning all
<nuvolari> morning oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> seems like the family is reunited
<nuvolari> \o/
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday hows our girl?
<maiatoday> hi Kilos, fine and you?
<Kilos> fine ty maiatoday 
<maiatoday> winter is coming :)
<nuvolari> wt oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> hallo bytjie
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> vrek koud hier
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> hii
<Kilos> pc started it auto rebootin tricks again this morning
<Kilos> all i did was add the cover with the extra fan, grrr
<maiatoday> hi nuvolari 
<maiatoday> dis nie so koud hier nie maar mens kan voel die winter kom
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz_: coffee on
<Kilos> hi charl 
 * Maaz_ puts the kettle on
<Kilos> good idea
<Kilos> Maaz_, coffee please
<Maaz_> Kilos: Righto
<Kilos> Maaz_, large
<Maaz_> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz_, ty
<Maaz_> You are welcome Kilos
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> i started to pick up some stability issues with kubuntu 13.04
<charl> i have been picking up some really strange bugs in kde 4.10.2
<charl> some weird and seemingly random behaviour - i had to restart both my desktop and laptop yesterday
<Kilos> what do the logs say
<Kilos> i dunno the commands, cat and or tail /var/log/syslog
<Kilos> or are the others with same prob
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<charl> nothing in the logs that i could find
<charl> not in the syslog in any case
<charl> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hi cha
<psyatw> charl*
<Kilos> hehe psyatw dont your client do the tab  complete?
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<charl> by the way, i tried crunchbang yesterday - huge improvements in the last few years
<charl> i am very impressed
<Kilos> that quassel client lets you sneak in quietly
<charl> quassel client?
<charl> how does it let you "sneak in"
<Kilos> ya some funny thing that lets him use his fone and other pcs from same place
<Kilos> forget what its called
<Kilos> sneak in = going off inactive without showing  here that he has joined
<Kilos> off away or whatever
<Kilos> magespawn, also does it
<Kilos> i see this with everyone but them quassel peeps
<Kilos> charl (~charl@2001:67c:2564:524:92b1:1cff:fe89:ae5) has joined #ubuntu-za
<charl> oh no it's called a bnc
<charl> an irc bouncer
<Kilos> they show online but away and return from away silently
<charl> quassel has one built-in
<Kilos> ya bouncer thing
<charl> i also sometimes do it by running irssi inside screen on a server and then just attaching and deattaching
<charl> but i don't like doing it because i'm scared of connectivity issues that would cause me to repeatedly bounce on-and-off of irc
<Kilos> ah
<charl> and servers sometimes need to be restarted as well, after kernel upgrades for example
<Kilos> dont you like proper irc clients
<Kilos> try konversation
<charl> what is a "proper" client :)
<Kilos> i like
<Kilos> quassel xchat and konversation
<charl> nah those are all gui-based clients, i like terminal-based clients
<Kilos> lol
<charl> :)
<charl> the nice thing about terminal-based tools is that i can run them everywhere - on a server, on my desktop, etc
<charl> either via a local terminal or via ssh
<Kilos> ah
<charl> i sometimes use my desktop as a server as well, i stuck 16gb of ram into this thing so i can run a bunch of virtual machines simultaneously
<charl> my desktop doubles as my development server
<Kilos> nice
<Kilos> and all on the 4 standard workspaces?
<charl> i don't really use the workspaces feature, never have
<Kilos> ouch
<charl> i typically only have a couple of applications running - konsole, a browser (chromium-browser mostly) and vmware workstation
<Kilos> looks like they were only put there for me
<Kilos> use 10
<charl> i have 2x 1080p displays on my desk but i rarely have more than three or four windows open at a time
<charl> so i don't find it so useful personally
<charl> actually i should say "windows", not "applications" because in konsole i could have multiple tabs with tons of stuff :)
<Kilos> thats too involved for me
<Kilos> use 1 workspace for each running app normally
<charl> that's why i thought of moving to a tiling window manager but it takes some getting used to
<Kilos> then got spare ones for other stuff
<charl> workspaces is actually a brilliant feature
<charl> even apple took it over in osx lion
<Symmetria> heh I couldnt live without at least 3 monitors
<Kilos> ya i live by them
<Symmetria> especially now that Im doing photographic stuff
<Kilos> hi Symmetria 
<Symmetria> lightroom lets me put a photo up on one monitor for editing, while having it full screened on the other one
<Symmetria> and as I edit on the one, it adjusts the one to "edited" version on the other
<charl> Symmetria: do you have them vertically?
<charl> if i would put three 1080p monitors right next to each other my neck would fall off :)
<charl> horizontally i mean
<Symmetria> 3 next to each other, 4th is wall mounted tv ;p
<Symmetria> charl, the 2 on either side are tilted inwards at a slight angle, they all 27" screens 
<Symmetria> (other than the 64" mounted on the wall)
<Symmetria> suppose it very much depends what you doing though
<charl> hmmm, the person from arbo actually complained about me using two monitors, he suggested i put one right in front of me and prefer looking at it face-on
<Symmetria> I know a lot of people who would have zero use for 2 monitors, let alone the 4 Ive got hooked up
<Symmetria> heh charl though even when Im working on 10 - 15 routers at a time
<charl> not that i did it, i'm still in my 20s so i guess it doesn't bother me that much looking at a slight angle
<Symmetria> and you got monitoring stuff running all over the place and you're changing one thats going to impact the rest
<Symmetria> multiple screens is helpful
<charl> yeah that i can understand, it's like when you look at pics of nocs
<charl> screens all over the place with graphs and stuff
<Symmetria> hell, even when you're editing quotes off pricelists, pricelist on one screen, large spreadsheet on the other
<Symmetria> so many uses :)
<Symmetria> heh these days the only thing I drop back to single screen for is on my notebook which I primariy use for tethered shooting
<Kilos> hey Symmetria whats news from Fanie
<Kilos> he most likely forgot us
<Kilos> tell him we all nagging you so you get min time for photography
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> how's things this morning?
<superfly> hi Kilos, ThatGraemeGuy and the rest of you
<Kilos> good ty and you
<ThatGraemeGuy> can't complain thanks :)
<sakhi> Morning
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<psyatw> Kilos, it does, but it got ChanServ first :)
<psyatw> hi Symmetria
<psyatw> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> lol then keep tapping tab it eventually sorts it out
<Kilos> hehe
<psyatw> hi superfly
<psyatw> haha
<Kilos> ive also battled with that so now i put my finger by the tab key then look what it does
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> my fingers cant learn what is where
<Kilos> hi morgs
<morgs> Hi Kilos
<morgs> hi all
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> môre inetpro 
<inetpro> goeie more Kilos
<Kilos> en die ander??
<Kilos> ai!
<fender> yo oom
<Kilos> yo fender 
<fender> bleery network
<Kilos> yeah
<superfly> Name used to be Bumper, had to change it to Fender when I came into the country.
<Kilos> lol
<charl> ???
<superfly> I misquoted it... http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0358082/quotes?item=qt0267520
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Kilos> hi HawkiesZA 
<HawkiesZA> Howdy
 * Kilos needs cantide
<Kilos> dont understand korean
<HawkiesZA> Google translate?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i found an english button
<Kilos> aw we splitting again today
<Squirm> afternoon
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<ThatGraemeGuy> https://www.google.com/search?q=atari+breakout&tbm=isch
<ThatGraemeGuy> beep boop beep beep boop!
<HawkiesZA> Oh, the memories
<Squirm> yeah
<Squirm> I saw that this morning
<HawkiesZA> Google should remake Contra
<ThatGraemeGuy> omw imagine!
<HawkiesZA> I'd get fired
<ThatGraemeGuy> there's always MAME
<ThatGraemeGuy> but don't let's get started down that road...
<HawkiesZA> Dangerous road
<HawkiesZA> Fun road....
<Squirm> you guys are showing your age now
<HawkiesZA> Contra was '87, so we only saw it in the '90s probably
<HawkiesZA> And it stayed awesome for years
<Squirm> like I said
<Squirm> you guys are showing your age now
<HawkiesZA> Also, I refuse to admit that I'm old
<HawkiesZA> I'm in my mid-20s, dangit!
<Kilos> rofl
<Squirm> heh
<Squirm> HawkiesZA: 28?
<HawkiesZA> 25
<Squirm> not mid, late
<Squirm> :P
<HawkiesZA> I'm from '88
<Squirm> meh, fine. I can't call you old
<HawkiesZA> :P
<HawkiesZA> We skipped the Megadrive and just carried on playing awesome games :P
<magespawn> afternoon all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos-> im  sure well get it sooner or later
<Kilos-> 8ta foned and said they busy upgrading
<Kilos-> hehe
<Kilos-> from 6 months to a year
<Kilos-> same as email reply
<Kilos-> but on the fone one can rev them some
<Kilos-> wow 41 nicks here
<Kilos-> yay
<charl> cool atari breakout google easter egg
<Kilos-> yo drussell all good?
<drussell> Kilos-: yup, all good, you?
<Kilos-> good ty drussell 
<Kilos-> hey clever guys can one get the source code from a linux package
<Kilos-> cant find what i need online
<Kilos-> not ubuntu other linux thing
 * Trixar_za shakes head
<Trixar_za> Most people that went over to Linux tend to be experts with Windows too
<Trixar_za> I feel somewhat insulted by this job post
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> I'd say thats a compliment not an insult
<Symmetria> it means that the windows experts werent happy and moved ;p
<Symmetria> though I also have to point out, that "windows expert" could mean anything, windows servers vs windows desktops are vastly different beasts
<Trixar_za> Not by much these days
<Trixar_za> In my case, I tend to push the OS I'm using to the limit
<Trixar_za> Like shrinking with a uninstaller app Xplite :P
<Trixar_za> like*
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> oh and hello Kilos
<Kilos> evening inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: hoe gaan dit?
<Kilos> lewe dankie inetpro en self?
<inetpro> hmm...
 * inetpro is moeg
<Kilos> naby aan slaap tyd. kop nie te lekker nie
<Kilos> ai
<inetpro> het te veel goed versamel oor die jare
<inetpro> vandag begin pak
<inetpro> ons trek Vrydag na ons nuwe gebou
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> die ou wat 'n drukker (printer) uitgevind het moet verban word
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> het vandag pakke en pakke stapels papiere weggegooi
<inetpro> en stapels*
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> jy moet stuur na recycle mense
<inetpro> selfs so vêr as van 23 jaar gelede
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> ja dit gaan vir recycling
<Kilos> a
<inetpro> het goed gekry wat ek gehou het van 1990 toe ek begin werk het
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> al my memories nou verwoes
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> maar nou begin jy met skoon plek anderkant
<Kilos> 22 jare se goed
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> ja gaan baie lekker wees om op 'n skoon bladsy te begin
<inetpro> ek was darem nie vir die hele 22 jaar by daai een plek nie... maar meeste van die jare wel
<inetpro> was ook so bietje buitekant vir 'n paar jare
<Kilos> a
<inetpro> Kilos: hoe gaan dit met die skape?
<Kilos> nog goed dankie inetpro nog bietjie groen gras oor
<Kilos> en daar met die hoenders?
<inetpro> vanoggend 'n nuwe broeisel van 6 kuikens gekry
<inetpro> een van die nuwe basters het uitgebroei
<Kilos> baster met?
<Kilos> groot en kapokkies
<inetpro> lyk amper soos die potchestroom koekoek
<inetpro> lekker groterig
<inetpro> hoop om 'n paar van hulle aan te teel vir eie gebruik
<Kilos> ja
<inetpro> die henne moet eiers lê en broei en die hane kom in die pot
<inetpro> wil eintlik hê die bantams moet help uitbroei
<inetpro> wel, wou eintlik dit gehad het
<inetpro> nou net nog ene oor
<Kilos> jy sal sien hoe lekker broei henne maak die basters
<inetpro> hoop maar die bojaan bly weg van hulle af
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> night inetpro and others. sleep tight
<inetpro> lekker slaap oom
<Kilos> dankie julle ook
<zeref_> lfjdk;fjsd
#ubuntu-za 2013-05-15
<Kilos> morning all
<HawkiesZA> Morning Kilos
<Kilos> hows HawkiesZA today?
<Squirm> morning
<HawkiesZA> Pretty good, thanks Kilos. It's all misty here. How's Kilos?
<Kilos> good ty just cold
<Squirm> you see they're releasing BBM for iOS and Android in a few months
<Kilos> will i then be able to use it in pidgin Squirm ?
<Symmetria> heh I did an ubuntu desktop installation yesterday, and promptly reinstalled it with server version and went "screw that" ;p
<Kilos> tell why Symmetria 
<Symmetria> kilos heh, for one thing, that ubiquity interface is horrible :)
<Symmetria> for another, heh, and i was shocked to find this, that desktop version boots significantly more slowly than windows 7 
<Symmetria> I timed it
<Kilos> there were some things to do to get it going faster
<Kilos> for me it was slower because of all the eye candy i think
<Kilos> 12.04 works fine though
<Kilos> i need a pc upgrade before going to later releases
<Symmetria> heh I was just suprised at the lack of performance I was seeing, because that machine I installed it on is large
<Kilos> there was some stuff to turn off to speed it up
<Symmetria> I got a 3930K cpu in there with 6 3.3ghz cpu cores
<Symmetria> and 32gigs of ram
<Symmetria> and a nvidia 680 video card
<Kilos> eeek
<Kilos> should fly
<Kilos> some peeps said its very fast if you look at all the comments so you are missing something i think
<Symmetria> lol :) I will just stick with the server version, dont really need the desktop version on there anyway
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hey Kilos
<Squirm> that's not a bad machine Symmetria 
<Kilos> hehe
<Symmetria> heh its similar to my home machine but with half the ram and a less powerful video card
<Symmetria> oh and no ssd
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Symmetria> lol man someone needs to teach my dog the concept of "andrew is working and is not going to throw crap for you to chase all day, no matter how many things you bring and drop at his feet"
<Symmetria> god only knows where she finds this stuff as well, I have like 7 tennis balls now lying at my feet and it looks like 5 of them just got dug up outta the garden somewhere
<Vince-0> heyo
<Kilos> hi Tonberry 
<tonberryE352> morning
<Kilos> hi all 3 of you
<Kilos> môre inetpro lekker pak 
<Squirm> and Kilos, I doubt it'll hit pidgin
<Squirm> It won't have an open API
<Kilos> aw 
<Kilos> like whatsapp
<Kilos> grrr
<Squirm> I guess we wait a bit for someone to reverse engineer it
<Kilos> yeah
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hi Squirm
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<Squirm> hi psyatw 
<Kilos> and georgelappies 
<georgelappies> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> stupid african gray has learned to copy my bloep
<Kilos> grrr
<superfly> you have an african grey?!
<Kilos> my sister inherited one ya
<Kilos> noisy thing
<Kilos> barks whine squeels make cell fone sounds hadida sounds and now bloep
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> hi Georgl 
<Symmetria> http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/478808_10151557995035528_615726695_o.jpg
<Symmetria> doesnt that thing just look so cute and cuddly ;p
<Symmetria> man its a beautiful creature
<Kilos> when you gonna photographs great whites catching seals
<Kilos> might put you off for a bit
<Symmetria> lol, when I actually get around to completing my open water course and get the underwater housing unit 
<Symmetria> ;p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> they eat [eeps them cute things
<Kilos> peeps
<Symmetria> http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/57106_10151561960320528_1685676533_o.jpg
<Symmetria> lol I like that shot
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> what do you guys see for ping times to 41.223.226.46
<Kilos> Maaz_, ping 41.223.226.46
<Maaz_> Kilos: 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4002ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 229.594/230.094/230.847/0.642 ms
<Symmetria> *HRM* something aint right there
<Kilos> thats far isnt it
<Kilos> from here to germany where maaz lives then to that site
<Symmetria> heh what maaz will report is from him to the site itself
<Symmetria> nothing to do with from here to maaz
<Symmetria> but *HRM* 
<Kilos> ah
<Symmetria> I think a fiber just went down
<Symmetria> fuck
<Kilos> no swearing man
<Kilos> PING 41.223.226.46 (41.223.226.46) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Kilos> 64 bytes from 41.223.226.46: icmp_req=1 ttl=48 time=449 ms
<Kilos> 64 bytes from 41.223.226.46: icmp_req=2 ttl=48 time=449 ms
<Symmetria> yeah :( fiber down so its routing via london again
<Kilos> thats from my cli
<Symmetria> *SIGH* 
<Symmetria> I wonder why someone doesnt fix the linux kernel to stop it paniccing about running outta ram because of tcp window size issues
<Symmetria> instead of paniccing why it doesnt just drastically scale back
<Kilos> 8ta disconnecting here today
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> move modem to another usb socket and it works?
<Kilos> who knows why
<Kilos> maybe modem getting sicker
<Symmetria> 2 much browsing bdsm porn dude, you corrupted it and made it sick ;p
<Kilos> ai!
<Squirm> :P
<Kilos> lo Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> lo Kilos
<magespawn> afternoon all
<Kilos> hi magespawn you been at hotel again
<Kilos> ?
<magespawn> no driving around trying to sort transfer papers for a car
<Kilos> what a pain that can be at timews
<Kilos> times too
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<magespawn> power dip
<Kilos> eish
<Symmetria> *sigh* Im stuck at home waiting for the goddamn couriers
<Kilos> whew the net is slow
<Trixar_za> Mine comes and goes
<Kilos> ai!
<Trixar_za> http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/644582_10151476270463880_1332631475_n.jpg
<Trixar_za> Damn those TV license people. They even go as far as America to get people
<Kilos> whew
<Vince-0> I make em send me final warning before paying that crap - don't even have an aerial ffs
<Symmetria> heh I got new toyz!
<Symmetria> http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/942837_10151562116405528_2024426341_n.jpg
<Symmetria> http://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/249170_10151562116605528_24291812_n.jpg
 * Squirm goes blind
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hello :)
<Symmetria> heh squirm thats a hardcore flash
<magespawn> lol @ Trixar_za
<magespawn> later all home time
<Symmetria> later 
<nlsthzn> google keynote time
 * Squirm tunes in
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> I may need to download it at a later stage
<Squirm> slow internets
<jmagunduni> Kilos: im now using ubuntu 13.04 i got it from a friend ! :)happy.
<Kilos> thats nicejma
<Kilos> you like??
<Kilos> jmagunduni, i forgot a space somehow
<jmagunduni> Kilos: awesome
<Kilos> great i like to hear that
<Symmetria> kilos
<Symmetria> check this for madness
<Symmetria> http://www.flickr.com/photos/95680965@N04/8740692335/in/set-72157633502071664
<Symmetria> I went into my garage and pulled out an old harddrive circuit board outta a box 
<Symmetria> full of dust and crap
<Symmetria> and took that with a crazy macro lens 
<Symmetria> the magnification on that is *insane*
<Kilos> whew taking long to open
<Kilos> net very sicker
<Symmetria> put it this way, the distance between the C2 you will see in that photo and the 42, is half the width of the fingernail on my baby finger normally
<Symmetria> and that wasnt even close to using full magnification on that lens
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> thats how you photograph lions i see. from a kilometer away
<Symmetria> hehe
<Symmetria> with that lens you cant, but with the 150-500 Im generall 300 meters away
<Symmetria> that lens requires you to be really really close
<Kilos> ok 
<Symmetria> also requires incredible stability because the slightest shake will blur it
<Kilos> yeah id imaging so. like with strong binocks or telescope
<superfly> Kilos: ping
<Kilos> superfly, pong
<Kilos> i didnt do it
<superfly> Kilos: wanneer is die vergadering?
<Kilos> 20ste superfly 
<Kilos> monday night
<superfly> ah, ok
<Kilos> please be here
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> don't think I can make it
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> whats happening?
<superfly> we leave on the 25th
<superfly> packing and getting ready
<Kilos> oh for the holiday?
<superfly> ya
<Kilos> one hour man
<Kilos> when you leaving?
<superfly> <superfly> we leave on the 25th
<Kilos> hmm... we really gonna be lost without you you know
<Kilos> you are ons rugstring
<Kilos> even if you just lurking
<Kilos> then we work around you
<superfly> i'll lurk
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<Kilos> i spose you tired hey old man
<Kilos> just dont say you cant make the meet monday night
<inetpro> Kilos: pong
<Kilos> how many servers you gotta move
<Kilos> and pcs?
<inetpro> plenty
<Kilos> how long is a piece of string
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: the pcs and some servers are the least of my worries
<Kilos> oh my what is worst then?
<inetpro> fortunately I have only a few to worry about
<Kilos> whew and hopefully the network cabling is good
<inetpro> and have to make sure the networking is properly done and firewalled
<Kilos> not lekker to have to fault find a new place
<Kilos> oh its not unplug here and plugin there?
<inetpro> eish no
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> sterkte boetie
<Kilos> you may also just lurk here monday night
<inetpro> maybe
<inetpro> will have to see whether I survive until then
<Kilos> and try take it easy the weekend
<Kilos> ya man you tough
<inetpro> after this exercise I will need a long holiday far away on an island
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> just go lie on the beach for a week
<Kilos> north coast
<Kilos> slat water and sea air works wonders
<Kilos> sea
<Kilos> oh salt
<Kilos> too cold by the fly so he is going to natal for a break
<Kilos-> sigh
<Symmetria> kilos
<Symmetria> http://www.flickr.com/photos/95680965@N04/8741032677/in/set-72157633502071664
<Symmetria> check that
<Symmetria> scale at the bottom is in 1mm increments
<Kilos> what is that Symmetria 
<Symmetria> kilos, its some old dirty circuit board I dug outta my box of crap outta the garage 
<Symmetria> but each of those white lines is 1mm apart
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> why you taking pics of scrap
<Symmetria> heh, testing the lens and its limits
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> rus nou inetpro more is nog n dag
<nlsthzn> nuvolari_, google = awesome
#ubuntu-za 2013-05-16
<nlsthzn> Testing CIRC again
<nlsthzn> Good morning SA
<Squirm> morning
<Symmetria> sup
<Symmetria> heh, man, I am absolutely amazed by just what software can do these days to fix screwed up photos
<Symmetria> check at this:
<Symmetria> http://www.flickr.com/photos/30576657@N07/8723617466/sizes/h/in/photostream/
<Symmetria> thats an original
<Symmetria> http://www.alstonnetworks.net/photography/fixed2.jpg
<Symmetria> thats after I fixed it
<nlsthzn> Symmetria: g+ now auto-enhances uploaded photo's amazingly too
<Symmetria> nls heh havnt played with that, I prefer to clean up myself though with raw images
<Symmetria> uploading raw images to g+ is... time consuming 
<Symmetria> heh I really gotta get to module 2 of my photographic course today
<nlsthzn> well it isn't for every usage case but it does speed some mundane activities up
<Kilos> morning all
<HawkiesZA> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi one
<Kilos> hi georgelappies 
<Kilos> hi trender 
<trender> yo
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<georgelappies> hi Kilos
<Vince-0> heyo
<psyatw> hi georgelappies
<psyatw> hi Vince-0
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<Vince-0> surp
<Kilos> the sun shining but a weak winter sun
<Kilos> sigh
<magespawn> good morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> whats up today?
<Kilos> not much and there?
<magespawn> got that car ownership transfered so thats a good thing
<Kilos> yay
<magespawn> yup a big load of my mind for sure
<Kilos> off
<magespawn> indeed
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hotel still working magespawn ?
<magespawn> yes 
<Kilos> good
<magespawn> today is a catch up with course material/ study day, i think
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> you gotta pass well
<magespawn> yup then big salaries
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> hi Julius129 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> ya switch moods in an instant
<Julius129> hi
<Kilos> magespawn, what do you do when everything is working
<magespawn> chat
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> dunno what happened here but 12.04 is working perfectly
<magespawn> study 
<Kilos> now only 8ta to jack
<magespawn> go play with new software, play/learn/experiment 
<Kilos> biggest decision on booting is to decide whether to use kde unity or maverick
<Julius129> anyone know where i can buy a static ip
<Julius129> that i can use via VPN
<magespawn> Julius129: you would need to speak to your isp
<Julius129> my isp is Telkom 0_o
<magespawn> you could do dynamic dns, there are free services for that
<Julius129> nope, need a fixed IP
<magespawn> then they are the ones. i know Symmetria uses them alot so maybe ask him
<Julius129> ive mailed a few ISP's asking for this service, none of them have replied, they seem to only sell cheap adsl accounts with some static ip's
<Julius129> i want to create HSDPA/adsl failover, so that the services hosted behind the static ip is always availible even if adsl fails
<magespawn> yup definately think Symmetria the one to bother on that
<Julius129> cool
<Kilos> Symmetria, ping
<Kilos> work time
<magespawn> dyn dns would be able to keep a server online through multiple connections
<tonberryE352> would dyn dns update quickly enough for failover use?
<Julius129> dyndns isnt the solution for anything extremely critical
<magespawn> i think you can set the update frequency, not sure if there are limitations on how often
<magespawn> have you looked at dedicated lines Julius129?
<Julius129> bandwidth is too expensive on those diginets
<Julius129> and the adsl line is fine with hdspa backup
<Kilos> hi acherv 
<acherv> Kilos, hello
<acherv> how are you?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<acherv> cool
<acherv> just a bit busy
<Kilos> busy is good
<Julius129> busy people make money :)
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> Julius129, come join us monday evening at 19.30 for our monthly meeting here
<Kilos> hi Kerbero 
<Kilos> wb
<Kerbero> +thnx
<Kilos> hi sakhi dont forget meeting here monday night guys
<Kilos> lo inetpro sweet jy al
<Kilos> ?
<Julius129> hi Kilos will try to remember
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> we need new faces with new ideas
<Julius129> great
<Julius129> i gotta run now guys, have to move my pc to the boardroom and i dont want anyone to see im using IRC 0_o
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi all
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<magespawn> hey ThatGraemeGuy
<ThatGraemeGuy> quiet day :)
<magespawn> Kilos if you 'wget -b' the download continues in the back ground 
<magespawn> indeed, in here at least, maybe people are busy in the "real" world
<Kilos> i like watching it magespawn 
<Kilos> and wget -c works if net cuts off
<magespawn> yup this is useful if you download on another machine
<magespawn> apprently you can also nohup wget 
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> hi
<tonberryE352> screen?
<tonberryE352> and i just responded to an hour old conversation
<magespawn> later all home time
<Kilos> k magespawn 
<Kilos> later then
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Symmetria> http://www.flickr.com/photos/95680965@N04/8743771281/in/set-72157633494536721/
<Symmetria> ! peacock feather
<Kilos> where were you all day Symmetria ? someone needed your help
<Kilos> getting a static ip addy i think it was
<Symmetria> heh was working on stuff for clients
<Symmetria> kilos what you think of this: http://www.flickr.com/photos/95680965@N04/8744889418/sizes/z/in/set-72157633494536721/
<Kilos> where is the light to see the stamen and all?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> i think thats what its called
<Symmetria> heh, difficult to get more light than that
<Symmetria> that was a REALLY tiny flower 
<Symmetria> as in, the entire flower was only 5mm across
<Kilos> ah i forget you doing tha
<Kilos> i take pics with my nokia
<Kilos> inetpro, is julle reg vir môre se trek?
<Kilos> se gou ek is reg om te slaap
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi Wojciech_Domini 
<Kilos> what a nick you got
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Wojciech_Domini> Hello...that's my name
<Wojciech_Domini> hello
<Wojciech_Domini> Wojciech its my name..do You know Wojciech Szczęsny? Arsenal Keeper?
<Wojciech_Domini> so I have same one
<Kilos> nope dont watch much sport\
<Kilos> are you using ubuntu?
<Kilos> so you are in the UK?
<Wojciech_Domini> I am using IRC
<Wojciech_Domini> I am from Poland...never was in SA but heh..who knows in the future
<Wojciech_Domini> what about Yourself Kilos? Are you from SA I guess
<Kilos> yes how did you find us
<Wojciech_Domini> in IRC I put "South African chat" and voile! I am here
<Kilos> yes i am in south africa near Pretoria
<Kilos> haha
<Wojciech_Domini> I see...
<Kilos> have you heard of ubuntu?
<Kilos> the better alternative to windows
<Kilos> and free
<Wojciech_Domini> oki oki I will consider
<Wojciech_Domini> anyway what do You wanna know more?
<Kilos> arsenal is an english soccer team isnt it
<Kilos> we have another guy from poland that visits here
<Wojciech_Domini> yeah but in many western clubs play many foreigners
<Kilos> ah
<Wojciech_Domini> nice to hear...anyway Kilos tell me about Yourself then...
<Kilos> im an old man, and since strating to use ubuntu have been here daily. this is where new users get help
<Kilos> s/strating/starting
<superfly> This IRC channel is primarily for Ubuntu support, and is governed by the Ubuntu Code of Conduct
<Wojciech_Domini> oki oki...
<Vince-0> and -za is for South Africa
<Vince-0> mostly ZA people
<Vince-0> bbl
<Wojciech_Domini> also other can be there I guess...
<Vince-0> sure, we talk geek
<Kilos> yes we have ubuntu users all over
<Kilos> netherlands UAE and so on
<Kilos> ubuntu is a virus free operating system
<Kilos> oops
<Kilos> killed him
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hehe superfly you dont like soccer players?
<superfly> sport is meh
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> they keep fit and earn big bucks the good ones
<Kilos> night all , sleep tight
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'ello
<superfly> 'ello
<inetpro> "ello
<Squirm> evening
<Trixar_za> Evening Squirm
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> bbl, beer time
<Symmetria> lol @ irc ascii wars on efnet
<Symmetria> haha opers trying to see who can flood each other off using insane amounts of ascii for fun ;p so far I have won 4 times in a row
<Vince-0> lool @ your geekery
<Vince-0> im out!
#ubuntu-za 2013-05-17
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn_ and all you other lurkers
<trender> yo oom
<skaaaaaaap> yooo ooom
<Kilos> lol
<skaaaaaaap> kom kry man ek hol weg
<skaaaaaaap> i fixed the box 100%
<Kilos> good
<skaaaaaaap> spent most night doing it man
<skaaaaaaap> had to learn linux
<skaaaaaaap> :(
<magespawn_> good morning all
<Squirm> morning
 * Squirm falls asleep
<Kilos> hi Squirm Vince-0 
<superfly> since when is it sad to "learn Linux"?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> totally ms brainwashed
<Kilos> lo the fly
<magespawn> just had a local star school ask me to remove ubuntu and install ms because 'ubuntu is too difficult to learn'
<magespawn> hey superfly Kilos 
<superfly> no, it's just different
<superfly> and when you're brainwashed with MS...
<magespawn> the teachers apperently find it too difficult
<superfly> magespawn: did you quote them for the licenses?
<superfly> that should put them off
<Kilos> all his machines he makes use windows
<magespawn> i did and for install time too
<magespawn> and anti-virus
<superfly> magespawn: also, don't forget to make sure to quote them at least R300 per hour for any Windows support
<magespawn> then also explained they would have to buy office
<superfly> any time you get called out, it costs them a minimum of R300
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<magespawn> these are donated machines, that came with ubuntu
<superfly> donated? they probably wouldn't run anything newer than XP, which you cannot get
<magespawn> kind of what i am hoping actually, although the other route makes me a lot more money
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hello magespawn
<psyatw> hi superfly
<superfly> hi psyatw
<magespawn> hey psyatw 
<magespawn> Kilos: i do try to get people to use ubuntu, cuts the price of a entry level desktop by about R1000 depending on the version of ms
<Kilos> good magespawn i just find it weird that supposed to be clever peeps dont see the better quality and other perks that come witrh ubuntu
<Kilos> with
<Kilos> but for peeps that do work like ian does i understand the need for winsucks too
<Kilos> is everything at your work linux based superfly ?
<superfly> Kilos: no
<superfly> most folks are running Windows
<superfly> but HawkiesZA and I run Linux (Ubuntu and Kubuntu)
<Kilos> thats the biggest prob
<superfly> Actually, our CEO uses Ubuntu too now.
<Kilos> the enlightened slowly wake the others up bit by bit
<magespawn> indeed and i also do not charge for ubuntu installs
<Kilos> but at times its like trying to force a english speaking person to learn chinese or jap
<Kilos> they cant break out of the mold
<magespawn> there is an idea put forward that ukzn should/will make in mandatory to take Zulu as a subject regardless of the degree taken
<Kilos> hmm...
<magespawn> i like the idea of people learning another language, but dislike the idea of it being set
<Kilos> zulu is easier then jap
<magespawn> no freedom of choice, there must always be choice
<Kilos> there was always 2 compulsary languages but i think they dumping or dumped afrikaans
<Kilos> so each province will most likely add their own local language as compulsary
<Kilos> then a third as optional
<Symmetria> win! another accurate prediction 
<Symmetria> 18 months ago I said, within 24 months, tata gonna bail on neotel
<Symmetria> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/business/78032-neotel-for-sale-vodacom-mtn-looking-to-buy-sources.html
<magespawn> only rumors at tye moment Symmetria, no confirmation
<Symmetria> magespawn heh trust me in this industry, rumours like that are almost never without merit
<Symmetria> the thing thats gonna stop that sale is the courts, I guarantee the moment a deal is struck there will be instant court cases
<Symmetria> if vodacom wins it, mtn will be in court crying 
<Symmetria> if mtn wins it, well, vodacom, telkom and lotsa others will be in court 
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://www.techcentral.co.za/neotel-is-not-for-sale-tata/40369/
<ThatGraemeGuy> of course that's standard practice isn't it?
<ThatGraemeGuy> "nothing is going on!"
<ThatGraemeGuy> until the next second when they make the official announcement
<magespawn> trying to stop people short selling stock etc
<Symmetria> lol, if tata were bailing on neotel, I'd be going long on tata not short 
<Symmetria> neotel is a disaster 
<Symmetria> they have run huge losses virtually every year since they opened their door (and I mean *HUGE*)
<Symmetria> http://news.sky.com/
<Symmetria> *SIGH*
<Symmetria> nice headline for za :(
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz_: coffee on
 * Maaz_ puts the kettle on
<magespawn> hey charl 
<charl> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz_> magespawn: Done
<psyatw> hi charl
<psyatw> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<charl> i wonder where this photo was taken https://twitter.com/danbri/status/325615884032933888/photo/1
<charl> hi psyatw 
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'ello
<psyatw> I was told that making my work laptop dualboot isn´t ´handy´
<psyatw> as if I care for windows and work when I am at home, they didn´t tell me that I had to work from home or anything
<ThatGraemeGuy> what sort of work do you do?
<psyatw> I´m a service desk analyst
<psyatw> so I only have to take calls and log incidents and problems when I am at work
<charl> psyatw: why dual boot in the first place... these days you just virtualize
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for charl and magespawn!
<psyatw> charl, because I use linux at home
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah that's weird, wouldn't expect much "work from home" in that position
<psyatw> and don´t touch the windows part at all
<charl> yeah but i mean, why not just run the one or the other inside a virtual machine
<ThatGraemeGuy> i dual boot too, there are some things virtualisation is useless at
<charl> i need windows for work so i run windows 8 inside a virtual machine inside vmware
<psyatw> because I only have windows for work
<charl> and then i run linux as my host
<psyatw> it needs to be physical,they installed it for me
<ThatGraemeGuy> my windows partition is for running games, and there's no sense running that in a VM
<psyatw> it is connected to the voip network etc.
<ThatGraemeGuy> although now portal is on linux, that's a good start
<charl> ah i see, voip can have trouble running behind a nat router
<psyatw> yeah
<psyatw> but this company is too much windows minded, I guess
<psyatw> the only thing making a difference is grub as my bootloader, but it doesn´t do anything at all
<charl> although, you can set it up that the virtual machine has an ip address on the network
<charl> ThatGraemeGuy: i think gaming would be one of the "exceptional" uses where you definitely want to run it on the host for optimal use
<charl> for most other purposes it doesn't matter
<ThatGraemeGuy> yup
<ThatGraemeGuy> i have a windows vm for work stuffs, but i put that on a vmware cluster
<ThatGraemeGuy> i don't need it to be portable
<charl> as long as you have internet you can just rdp into it and work
<charl> a lot of people work from home like that
<ThatGraemeGuy> still a lot of windowsy stuff to do at work
<ThatGraemeGuy> i was actually hired to be the designated windows guy
<ThatGraemeGuy> strange how things turn out
<charl> you should not publicly admit it in this channel ;)
<ThatGraemeGuy> meh
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> one of those things
<ThatGraemeGuy> i work with whatever there is
<ThatGraemeGuy> most businesses still have a lot of windows, there's no way around it
<psyatw> I am glad I have nothing to do with windows here at work
<psyatw> except for using it to do my job
<magespawn> Symmetria: got to love this line from that article http://slexy.org/view/s2cOu8QfJr
<magespawn> so that means they are just getting caught more now
<magespawn> psyatw: when you do services almost my whole day is spent sorting windows problems
<magespawn> some quite often recuring
<psyatw> magespawn, yeah, I would rather hate that kind of job
<psyatw> I only got this job to make a start here in Poland and get back into studying, because I can actually save some money
<magespawn> at the moment, i do what pays the bills, and allows me to have unrestricted internet access
<psyatw> and then start learning more about a few things such as DNS and LDAP (AD) and Qt, Java, Oracle, .NET, Android and iOS programming
<psyatw> sure, I can understand that
<charl> windows, oracle, .NET, i see there is a lot coming "out of the closet" here today :)
<magespawn> heh
<psyatw> hahaha
<psyatw> well, this has been my plan all along, this job is just the vehicle I can use to reach my destination
<charl> if you know java, picking up android shouldn't be difficult, but for ios you have to deal with objective c
<Kilos> thats the way psyatw one step at a time
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> i think i just can't deal with the syntax of objective c, it looks terrible
<charl> hi Kilos :)
<psyatw> yes, I already know Java, but I need to learn more about server side programming
<charl> how's it going
<charl> server side as in web applications?
<psyatw> Kilos, yeah, I learned that I can´t be a revolutionary all the time
<Kilos> hehe
<psyatw> that among others, yes
<psyatw> but there is a lot more
<charl> java servlets and containers like tomcat are fairly easy to get started with
<charl> but you get a LOT of web frameworks now, spring probably being the best known
<charl> i was looking with one of my colleagues the other day at a job site, we compared spring alone almost got as many hits as php
<charl> sorry that last part of the sentence was bad :)
<psyatw> yeah, I got that at job vacancies too, so I figured I need to learn more about those kinds of technologies
<psyatw> hahaha
<psyatw> don´t worry :)
<charl> you know what i mean ;)
<psyatw> haha, yeah 
<ThatGraemeGuy> heh
<ThatGraemeGuy> i was never in a closet :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm a sysadmin
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you have linux, i'll sysadmin it, if you have windows, i'll sysadmin it, freebsd? bring it
<Kilos> good man
<ThatGraemeGuy> if it has das blinkenlights, i'm there
<ThatGraemeGuy> as long as the paycheck is still making a regular appearance :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi openfish 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> this is our ubuntu/linux help channel. do you need help?
<Kilos> magespawn, did goosie show last night?
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, have you a link for me that says what a sysadmin does?
<Kilos> hi Julius129 
<Julius129> morning
<Kilos> wb
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_administrator
<Kilos> ty ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> np
<magespawn> Kilos: i did not come online last at all, so no idea
<Kilos> ty magespawn 
<magespawn> i have got to read that ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> i wonder how his packing went, they are moving today , poor man, now the big work starts
 * ThatGraemeGuy had no idea the job of sysadmin was such a mystery :)
<Kilos> lotsa involved learning hey ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> basically it involves everything to keep your network operational
<ThatGraemeGuy> pretty much
<magespawn> sysadmin is the gatekeeper on that particular system
<Kilos> so im the sysadmin here
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> the head dog
<ThatGraemeGuy> i look after the ubuntu stuff (95%) and the windows stuff (5%)
<ThatGraemeGuy> desktop stuff not so much
<ThatGraemeGuy> and network-related stuff is another guy
<Kilos> what ubuntu stuff is in a company that uses sucks
<ThatGraemeGuy> for some reason i've never really gotten much exposure in network stuff
<Kilos> hi simeon 
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos, eh?
<magespawn> you can be the ceo/chairman/owner of a company, and if your sysadmin does not like you, you are in trouble
<Kilos> networking can be fun
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh and vmware stuff i do as well
<Julius129> ceo must select the sysadmin
<ThatGraemeGuy> but its so well behaved i forget about it sometimes
<magespawn> if you need to fire the sysadmin do so very carefully
<Kilos> magespawn, 40
<Kilos> yoohoo
<magespawn> indeed Kilos, cool ne?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> middle of the day too
<Kilos> all we need is a flame war to get over 50
<magespawn> well lets see then
<magespawn> how is this? 
<magespawn> ubuntu/gnulinux is the second best os
<Kilos> thats easy man
<Kilos> the first has still to be found
<Kilos> i wonder wassup Banlam and bakuman they havent said anything for months
<magespawn> maybe then "windows is the best os"
<ThatGraemeGuy> Windows ME 4eva what whaaat?! :P
<Julius129> no os can be the best for all categories
<magespawn>  Some learning institutions are reluctant to, what is in effect, teach hacking to undergraduate level students
<magespawn> from that wikipeadia on sysadmins
<Julius129> best server os is freebsd, best os for newbies is ubuntu :)
<Kilos> hehe im a born noob
<ThatGraemeGuy> there's no "best" anything
<ThatGraemeGuy> freebsd isn't going to be any good if you need to run exchange server :P
<Julius129> the best is limited to the person using that word
<ThatGraemeGuy> business needs are more important than personal preferences in the real world
<Kilos> Symmetria, whats the best server os atm
<Julius129> yeah, right now im making my income from .net development on windows
<ThatGraemeGuy> there's no such thing as a best OS Kilos 
<ThatGraemeGuy> there's only the OS most suited to a particular purpose
<Kilos> he says some work better depending on circumstance
<Kilos> s
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's my point, there are a lot of variables, you can't just say "X is the best"
<Julius129> i run freebsd servers with windows virtual machines inside
<Kilos> but he installed ubuntu server coupla days ago on one machine
<Julius129> i want to brag about my uptime
<Julius129> :)
<Kilos> Julius129, are you gonna make this channel one of you permanent daily visit channels
<Kilos> wb Georgl 
<Kilos> and morning to you
<Georgl> mornig Kilos
<Georgl> freenode is a bit iffy of late i see
<ThatGraemeGuy> Julius129, brag about uptime, i'll brag about how my systems are more up-to-date with patches :P
<magespawn> ThatGraemeGuy: ineed
<magespawn> indeed
<ThatGraemeGuy> server uptime is irrelevant, service uptime is important
<charl> "i have two years uptime" -> "so you're a terrible sysadmin" :)
<charl> that's basically what you are saying
<charl> translated from noobspeak ;)
<ThatGraemeGuy> yup
<Kilos> yeah lotsa connection dropping lately
<Kilos> aw the fish oke didnt even greet
<openfish> hey
<Kilos> wb openfish 
<openfish> thanks kilos - newbie - old 1996 CNE..after many years in management, back to playing
<Julius129> hehe well i dont run any services on the machine itself
<Julius129> i just forgot about it because it works sooo well
<Julius129> 11:35AM  up 932 days, 22:11, 1 user, load averages: 0.01, 0.02, 0.00
<charl> ouch... how old is that linux kernel and how many holes does it have :(
<Julius129> FreeBSD dms 8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Sat Nov 21 15:48:17 UTC 2009 
<Julius129> but yes, i dont run any services on it, just using it as platform to run headless windows servers
<Julius129> if it was exposed, it would have been hacked many times probably
<Kilos> magespawn, maybe some of these clever peeps should lurk on my channel too
<Julius129> oh and Kilos, yes i will try my best to hang around here
<Kilos> ty Julius129 
<Julius129> im hanging around in the bitcoin-dev channel (yes i know im a loser)
<Julius129> so i thought why not check out the za guys too
<Kilos> it must be an auto join channel
<Kilos> not a check them out channel
<Julius129> well i checked this channel out yesterday, and today im back :)
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> friendliest most helpful channel of them all
<Julius129> just makes sense to join a channel with your fellow south africans
<charl> Julius129: as long as your surname is not malema you are welcome here any time :)
<Kilos> hahaha
<charl> and nothing wrong with bitcoin either
<Julius129> im not mr malema, but i wish he would change his name to something else, because my name has been in the family before malema's father was conceived 
<Kilos> openfish, if you need help just state what you need and someone will help you
<Julius129> charl, cool so you also like bitcoin?
<charl> just add caesar to it and it's all good :)
<charl> nah i'm not really big into it but i like to watch it from the sideline
<charl> it's an interesting concept and it isn't any more flawed than any other currency the world has to offer
<Julius129> i hate it and then i love it too
<Julius129> but im doing development work on it
<Julius129> well for my own experiments
<charl> sounds interesting
<Julius129> but i learnt alot from the technology
<Julius129> whoever Satoshi Nakamoto is, he made a big impact on this planet he will live forever
<Julius129> if bitcoin doesnt succeed, something will be inspired by it to succeed
<Kilos> qagood girl
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> those star schools pc they want windows on are Intel Pentium 4 3 Ghz with 512 mb and 80 gig hard drive, currently running Ubuntu 12.04
<charl> isn't that quite old? which version of windows do they want
<magespawn> any
<magespawn> the machine originally had winxp professional
<Kilos> same as i got here magespawn 
<Kilos> they want 7 on them?
<magespawn> that is about the only legal option outside of open source
<Kilos> might need more ram and good graphics cards
<charl> windows xp is reaching end of extended support April 8, 2014 http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/products/lifecycle
<charl> it's doubtful that a pc of that calibre can run any modern version of windows
<Kilos> tell them to buy the 7 ultimate package for businesses or schools so one dvd can do them all
<charl> i think running windows 7 would be a far cry, running windows 8 would be terrible
<Kilos> xp was good for min ram pcs
<charl> yeah well xp is 12 years old so no surprise :)
<Julius129> why do they want windows back?
<Kilos> schools are a prob to convert to ubuntu
<Kilos> teachers stuff in win mode for starters
<Kilos> inetpro, can tell you more about that
<magespawn> the stated reason in this case is "ubuntu is too difficult to learn" or "teachers do not want to learn to use ubuntu"
<Kilos> offer to give classes magespawn 
<Kilos> i found ubuntu much easier to learn than i did with windows
<magespawn> me trying to teach teachers who do not want to learn == disaster
<Kilos> or get some of the kids to see your ubuntu working and get them to nag the teachers
<Kilos> no man now is the best time because they cant send you to the office for slacking
<Kilos> you can rev them
<Kilos> revenge on the teachers
<Kilos> there is actually min to learn on ubuntu. check how quick tara picked it up
<Kilos> and you can tell them there is always help here
<Kilos> but another 1g or 512m ram would help 
<Kilos> im using 1.5g on similar pc
<Julius129> teachers are some of the most stupid people i know
<Kilos> hahaha
<Julius129> need to find a way to reach the kids out of the school environment
<magespawn> not all teachers, just like not all people, but their opening statement does colour my opinion in this case
<charl> teachers do not want to learn
<charl> i don't even need to read further to see the problem here
<charl> and the former assumption is also stupid but not even coming to that
<charl> i still have somebody need to demonstrate how learning ubuntu is any more difficult than learning osx or windows
<Kilos> understanding the dash function seeks to be their first prob
<Kilos> from there even unity is good
<charl> sorry i'm not doing well in the sentence building department today
<psyatw> I think it all depends on the applications
<psyatw> and maybe there is still too much of a reason to use the command line, maybe every need to use it must be eliminated
<charl> the command line for me is the best part of linux
<psyatw> but once set up it works better than windows
<charl> but i'm not the "typical" user either :P
<psyatw> that´s just what I wanted to say :P
<charl> but i think for most general purposes you can do everything with the gui these days
<psyatw> indeed
<charl> you have to want to do very specific stuff to need to go to the command line
<psyatw> but I believe the cli shouldn´t be needed for anything pertaining to regular users
<charl> no that's probably true
<charl> but i think we have come to that level already, or not?
<Kilos> also the want to learn ubuntu is whats lacking in teachers
<charl> Kilos: that's exactly it
<Kilos> they dont want to learn new stuff even if its better
<charl> it's disturbing that people who need to teach others don't want to learn themselves
<charl> how can they adequately teach others then
<Kilos> but if they were offered an increase for learning ubuntu they would all jump
<charl> yeah i'm sure :)
<charl> although, from what i have heard, the salaries for teachers in s.africa are terrible
<Kilos> they teach what they know and forget that everything is progressing
<Kilos> teachers have always been paid poorly
<charl> somebody i know immigrated to england because the salaries in south africa for teachers are appalling
<Kilos> world wide i think
<charl> not everywhere, definitely not in finland
<charl> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Education_in_Finland
<Kilos> do they compare with other qualified salaries there
<psyatw> I think there are still some ways to go, but we have come a long way
<charl> "Both primary and secondary teachers must have a Master's degree to qualify."
<charl> then look at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Economy_of_Finland
<psyatw> wow, they must have master´s degrees to teach pupils at primary schools too?
<charl> "Finland has a highly industrialised, mixed economy with a per capita output equal to that of other western economies such as France, Germany, Sweden or the United Kingdom."
<charl> "The largest industries[11] are electronics (21.6 percent), machinery, vehicles and other engineered metal products (21.1 percent), forest industry (13.1 percent), and chemicals (10.9 percent)."
 * psyatw wanted to go to Norway last year but has made a stop in Poland for now
<charl> norway sounds like a nice country but from what i've heard the cost of living is really high
<psyatw> yes, that´s what scared me away from going there for now
<psyatw> I already got scared in Denmark, so Norway would be horrifying
<psyatw> I want to earn money there and spend it in Poland :P
<charl> norway is not an eu-country, i'm not sure what the deal is with immigration, maybe you need some type of visa?
<psyatw> yeah, it may be in Schengen, but staying there for a longer period of time probably requires a visa
<charl> if i had to go to scandinavia i would go here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Espoo
<Kilos> Julius129, have you joined our mailing list? and do you tweet
<charl> ThatGraemeGuy: you also use vmware right? have you ever tried WSX?
<ThatGraemeGuy> never heard of it :-o
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh it seems to be a feature of workstation
<charl> yes, very impressive
<ThatGraemeGuy> i only deal with vSphere (vCenter+ESXi)
<charl> oh i see
<magespawn> brb
<charl> have a good weekend all!
<wizzy> Finland's economy used to be Nokia and paper - both are going the way of the dodo
<Symmetria> http://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/329098_10151564498765528_1108585056_o.jpg
<Symmetria> yay, new bag to carry all my camera lenses on flights
<tonberry352_> pelican?
<Symmetria> vanguard
<Symmetria> heh strongest most sturdy well padded lockable case I could find
<tonberry352_> ah
<Symmetria> heh and considering the value of everything in it lol, worth the money to protect it
<Julius129> Kilos, not yet, and i dont use twitter hey
<Kilos> Julius129, here is our list link http://bit.ly/MCOujZ
<Kilos> np we just have a tweet place for posts about whats going on here
<Kerbero> nice ip you have there Symmetria 
<Kilos> lo Kerbero 
<Kerbero> hi Kilos 
<Symmetria> lol kerbero
<Julius129> cheers guys, im goin home :)
<Kilos> go safe Julius129 
<Kilos> we here weekends too
<Symmetria> omfg wait till you guys see this, its so hardcore
<Symmetria> http://www.flickr.com/photos/95680965@N04/8747827960/in/set-72157633501810675/
<Symmetria> !
<ThatGraemeGuy> it's staring into my soul :-o
<sakhi> Where was it?
<Symmetria> sakhi hehe I took that in my kitchen
<Symmetria> after I killed it with some bug spray ;p
<sakhi> lol thought as much there is no way you would take a pic of it alive.
<Kilos> no early break for the weekend magespawn ?
<magespawn> not today no
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> maybe late night tonight
<Kilos> 130m upgrades
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> 12.04 is realyy good in the 2 flavours i use
<Kilos> really as well
<magespawn> just done an owncloud install here in the shop
<magespawn> http://owncloud.org/
<jmagunduni> guys i have a problem "online accounts"  feature on system settings keeps on breaking.. anyone who knows how to solve this:-(
<jmagunduni> please help me!
<Kilos> what is the feature jmagunduni 
<Kilos> is that chat accounts and so on
<Kilos> magespawn, ideas?
<jmagunduni> yeah
<Kilos> what are you using it for?
<Kilos> i use clients for mine
<Kilos> xchat for irc and pidgin for msn mxit etc
<Kilos> wb Vince-0 
<Vince-0> surpdurp
<jmagunduni> i installed" Friends app" soon to substitute gwibber.. i wanted to add my twitter and facebook accounts.
<Kilos> jmagunduni, explain what is breaking
<Kilos> ah gwibber
<Kilos> i use twitter on pidgin
<Kilos> have you tried pidgin
<jmagunduni> no i haven't.,
<Kilos> jmagunduni, have you updated/upgraded?
<Kilos> do you know how to use the command line interface
<jmagunduni> fresh install
<jmagunduni> yes i know
<Kilos> ok press ctrl+alt+t
<Kilos> it will open a terminal
<jmagunduni> ok
<Kilos> type in there or copy paste from here
<Kilos> sudo apt-get update
<jmagunduni> ok 
<Kilos> what is it doing
<Kilos> should be checking
<jmagunduni> i've entered the password
<jmagunduni> i think its updating ..
<Kilos> yeah that checks what is available and what you have in  your archives
<jmagunduni> oh ok. will this solve my problem ..
<Kilos> tell me when its finished
<jmagunduni> ok
<Kilos> most likely
<Kilos> after the next step that is
<jmagunduni> done!
<jmagunduni> what should i do next?
<Kilos> sudo apt-get upgrade
<jmagunduni> ok
<Kilos> it should tell you how much upgrading there is to do
<Kilos> and what packages
<Kilos> gwibber is normally one of them
<Kilos> where did you find friends app?
<jmagunduni> OMG!Ubuntu website
<Kilos> if possible always use what is in the repos
<Kilos> i dont know friends app at all
<Kilos> soon to be  replaced apps i would keep till they are officially replaced and become part of your available system apps
<Kilos> so tell me whats happening man
<jmagunduni> busy downloading
<jmagunduni> the packages..
<Kilos> how many meg did it say
<jmagunduni> 107mb
<Kilos> when we are done i will tell you how to do this thew gui way
<Kilos> the
<jmagunduni> ok thanks
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> but it should have given you a popup saying there were upgrades
<jmagunduni> it did.. but kept on ignoring 
<Kilos> didnt you see an icon in your launcher on the left that was wiggling around?
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> one always needs that first upgrade to get everything running smoothly
<jmagunduni> oh ok.
<jmagunduni> Kilos: Done!
<Kilos> ok now some more
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install synaptic aptitude
<Kilos> just like that
<jmagunduni> whew! 
<Kilos> they arent big
<Kilos> synaptic is a package manager where you can see all installed apps and choose what you want
<jmagunduni> oh ok
<Kilos> aptitude is a very efficient installing tool like apt-get but better
<jmagunduni> cant i use the software center to do all this?
<Kilos> i find that much slower and harder to get what i want
<Kilos> synaptic is very cool
<jmagunduni> Kilos: installed!
<Kilos> ok do you know how to launch apps?
<Kilos> do you know what dash is?
<jmagunduni> Kilos: yeah!
<Kilos> oh you get synaptic from there
<Kilos> now just do\
<Kilos> sudo aptitude reinstall "friends app"\
<Kilos> no back slash
<Kilos> i dunno what its actual name is
<Kilos> dont use the "" things
<Kilos> aptitude sorts out lots of little things for you
<jmagunduni> dont worry ,i will get it from the OMG!Ubuntu site
<Kilos> you have it already
<Kilos> open synaptic\
<Kilos> sorry about the back slashes
<Kilos> finger to fat
<Kilos> in the top right you will see a little search window
<jmagunduni> ok no problem, wait a sec..  this looks familiar ... i think i used synaptic back in 9.10...
<Kilos> type in there friends app
<Kilos> ya its the same synaptic
<Kilos> very user friendly package manager
<jmagunduni> oh kilos its working , i think the upgrade sorted the Bug!
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> it wasnt a bug i think just some stuff that needed upgrading
<Kilos> do you know about the 4 workspaces you have
<jmagunduni> oh ok! wow friends app is cool!
<jmagunduni> no i dont.
<Kilos> bottom of your launcher
<Kilos> 4 blocks in one icon
<Kilos> you can choose another workspace there
<Kilos> saves minimising everything all the time
<jmagunduni> im using 13.04 ...  no workspaces :-(
<Kilos> you can run different apps on each of them
<Kilos> none?
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> magespawn, no 4 workspaces on 13.04
<Kilos> ??
<Kilos> whew i would be lost without my 10 workspaces
<Kilos> Cantide, hi
<Kilos> you on 13.04?
<Cantide> hello :)
<Cantide> no, i'm on 12.04
<Cantide> 13.04 didn't like me :<
<Kilos> if it aint got more than one workspace i dont like it much
<Kilos> i wonder who here is using 13.03 unity
<Kilos> anyway jmagunduni im glad you are sorted so long , i will look into the workspace thing
<jmagunduni> Kilos: ok thanks , for helping me i really appreciate it! :)
<Kilos> jmagunduni, look here http://askubuntu.com/questions/290115/how-do-i-open-specific-applications-on-specific-workspaces-in-lubuntu-13-04
<Kilos> any time jmagunduni 
<Kilos> oh sorry thats lubuntu
<jmagunduni> oh ok
<Kilos> maybe this one http://funjooke.com/enable-different-wallpapers-for-each-workspace-in-ubuntu-13-04/ubuntuguide.net*wp-content*uploads*2013*04*Different-wallpapers-each-workspaces-ubuntu-13.04.png/
<Kilos> maaz tell jmagunduni on freenode look here for how to enable the extra workspaces http://is.gd/VezgMW
<Maaz_> Kilos: Sure, I'll tell jmagunduni on freenode
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> sorry had some late customers
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> he got sorted with luck
<magespawn> just wasted an hour of my life trying to get two lexmark printers working on win7
<Kilos> eish
<magespawn> how time now for sure
<magespawn> later all
<Kilos> later magespawn 
<Kilos> jmagunduni, i found it
<Kilos> say something and maaz will give you the message if he hasnt already
<jmagunduni> thanks Kilos
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> one block to untick that is all
<Kilos> to tick not untick
<Kilos> i wonder why they disabled that lekker function
<jmagunduni> Kilos: :) wow its awesome... thanks 
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> there are lotsa cool things in ubuntu
<jmagunduni> Kilos: who is Maaz_ ?
<Kilos> our bot
<jmagunduni> Kilos: oh ok!:-D
<Kilos> jmagunduni, you must spread the word about ubuntu to all you friends and contacts hey
<jmagunduni> i will ...and I AM NOT GOING BACK TO WINDOWS E.V.E.R!:-D
<Kilos> yay
<Cantide> :D
<Cantide> Ubuntu is just getting better and better
<Cantide> i've been using it since 9.04
<Cantide> and it has come a long way <3
<jmagunduni> Cantide:  wow its just perfect ! for me  , i absolutely love it...
<Cantide> me, too :)
<Cantide> I remember dual booting at first because there were some things i was reliant on windows for
<Cantide> but then i found that i hated going to windows
<Kilos> and free
<Cantide> and eventually i adapted to using Ubuntu for everything :)
<Cantide> soon even gaming :)
<Kilos> i think thats all thats not as good as win
<Kilos> mind you 7 couldnt handle AOE3
<Julius129> good morning ppl
<Kilos> ohi Julius129 
<Julius129> whats up
<superfly> Cantide: I removed Windows when I hadn't logged into it in over 6 months... it was just taking up my hard drive space... that was in 2005.
<Cantide> superfly, nice :)
<Cantide> i will still unaware of Ubuntu at that time -.-v
<superfly> Ubuntu only started in 2005. I was using SuSE at the time (now called openSUSE)
<Kilos> Julius129, do you know the fly?
 * superfly remembers his first foray into Linux, in 1999
<Julius129> the fly?
<superfly> now THAT was something else.
<Kilos> ya superfly our python expert and general fix everything guy
<Julius129> nope i dont know him
<Kilos> superfly, say hi to Julius129 
<superfly> hi Julius129
<Julius129> i started with freebsd in 1998
 * superfly feels like Kilos's dog now
<Julius129> hi superfly nice to meet you
<Kilos> aw superfly you sick again
<superfly> Kilos: no, I did what you told me to, just like a good little dog
<Kilos> cant go on holiday if you sick
<superfly> woof woof
<Kilos> lol what did i tell you superfly ?
<superfly> <Kilos> superfly, say hi to Julius129
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> Julius129, superfly used to chat lots here and look after us all then he got into the family thing
<Kilos> now he lurks most of the time
<Kilos> but when everyone else dont win he still helps fix it
<Julius129> cool
<Julius129> i want to get ubuntu 
<Kilos> you got uncapped?
<Julius129> i see lots of guys using it for media centers and main OS
<Julius129> yeah
<Kilos> then its easy
<Kilos> what flavour
<Kilos> kubuntu and unity both rock here in 12.04
<Julius129> here is my problem, i havent followed linux or ubuntu, but i know its friendly
<Kilos> other guys use xubuntu
<Julius129> unity is gnome?
<Kilos> not same as it was
<superfly> sortof
<Julius129> kubuntu is kde right
<superfly> yes
<Kilos> gnome2 went up to 10.10 the the unity intreface came in
<Kilos> then
<Julius129> my favourite window system is Xfce
<superfly> Julius129: then use Xubuntu
<Julius129> cool
<Julius129> so xubuntu includes a x window server
<Julius129> and you download the WM seperately
<Julius129> ?
<superfly> Julius129: no, it's a distro with Xfce standard. You just install it and it comes with everything.
<superfly> Julius129: Batteries included.
<Kilos> http://ftp.dei.uc.pt/pub/linux/xubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<Julius129> ive got a old celeron 1.8ghz 2gb ram laptop
<superfly> "old"
<Kilos> 12.04 is the last LTS release
<superfly> Kilos: wag nou, oom
<Kilos> ok
<superfly> Julius129: what distro/OS are you most used to?
<Julius129> freebsd
<Julius129> but its no good for laptops
<superfly> Julius129: ah, OK
<Julius129> i want a easy to use laptop 
<Julius129> with linux
<superfly> Julius129: install Xubuntu 13.04
<superfly> it's Xfce on Linux
<Julius129> :)
<Julius129> ok so now i need some advice, because the laptop's dvdrom is dead
<superfly> USB stick
<Julius129> stupid acer laptop
<Kilos> usb?
<Julius129> yeah
<Julius129> so will the ISO boot fine from the usb stick?
<superfly> Julius129: not 100% but there are ways and means, most just a Google away
<Julius129> yeah i will find a way
<Julius129> so i get 13.04 then
<superfly> Maaz_: Google for burn an ISO to USB
<Maaz_> superfly: "ISO to USB" http://www.isotousb.com/ :: "Burn iso to usb - Flash Media - Storage - Tom's Hardware" http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/263648-32-burn :: "How do I burn an ISO image to a USB flash drive? - Super User" http://superuser.com/questions/87124/how-do-i-burn-an-iso-image-to-a-usb-flash-drive :: "ISO to USB - CNET Download.com"
<Maaz_> http://download.cnet.com/ISO-to-USB/3000-2094_4-75578611.html :: "Solved Burn image to USB drive - Windows 7…
<superfly> er
<superfly> Maaz_: Google for burn ubuntu ISO to USB
<Maaz_> superfly: "Installation/FromUSBStick - Community Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick :: "BurningIsoHowto - Community Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto :: "How to create a bootable USB stick on Ubuntu | Ubuntu" http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu ::
<Maaz_> "How to burn iso to usb device? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/59551/how-to-…
<Julius129> cool
<Julius129> to be honest i have the ubuntu tool on windows machine, i used it to put winxp on USB :)
<Julius129> i just remembered now
<superfly> now... to find a working mouse...
<Kilos> you wanna copy paste
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> I want to click.
<Julius129> ok i added the xubuntu 13.04 torrent :)
<Kilos> yay another one for ubuntu
<Julius129> im going to turn the laptop into a TV machine
<Julius129> or media center
<Kilos> why
<Cantide> oh, i installed 13.04 on a usb stick a week or two ago
<Kilos> how you gonna come chat here then?
<Cantide> i used VirtualBox
<Julius129> its gathering dust here, and my TV is quite "stupid" with the blue ray player
<Julius129> ive got a 3 laptops
<Kilos> ah
<Julius129> the pc im using now is windows 7
<Kilos> shame
<Kilos> sympathies
<Julius129> yeah, but i dont have much of choice
<Julius129> most of the software i have to use is only for windows
<Kilos> run xubuntu alongside it
<Kilos> ah ya thats necessary at times
<Julius129> you know what really makes me angry about windows is when you boot up and it takes forever, and you netstat and see lots of stuff connecting everywhere on the internet
<Kilos> if you install xubuntu alongside you get to choose at boot time which os you wanna use
<Kilos> or better still make one lappy just ubuntu
<Julius129> im going to ubuntu it after i get a new laptop from the company next week
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> how much do you know about ubuntu?
<Julius129> i dont know the ubuntu specifics
<Julius129> but i will survive
<Kilos> if you are used to xfce you will be at home methinks
<Kilos> well here is the help channel
<Julius129> im used to freebsd ports tree to install new software
<Kilos> and nuvolari_ uses xubuntu
<Julius129> i think ubuntu would be easier
<Kilos> unity wants a fast pc
<Kilos> xubuntu is faster
<Julius129> all i want is a browser and good text editor
<Julius129> and a shell ofcoruse
<Julius129> :)
<Kilos> nano\
<Kilos> you know nano
<Julius129> nope?
<Kilos> great editor
<Kilos> ubuntu uses gedit but from terminal you can use nano as well
<Kilos> kde uses kate
<Julius129> yeah i like gedit, thats what i use now
<Kilos> dunno what xubuntu uses
<Julius129> il look around
<Kilos> but nano works from any ubuntu i think
<Kilos> i actually stopped using gedit in favour of nano
<Julius129> so have they included gcc and g++ in this release
<Julius129> its the machine ready to be used to build new software from source
<Kilos> if not installed already they are in the repos
<Julius129> ok cool
<Julius129> cant wait to get it setup
<Kilos> installs go quick
<Kilos> maybe 20-25 mins
<Kilos> then updating/upgrading takes some time
<Kilos> superfly, you found a mouse yet?
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<superfly> Kilos: nope
<Kilos> aw
<superfly> Julius129: Ubuntu uses compiled packages, you typically don't need to compile anything.
<superfly> Julius129: it's not FreeBSD
<superfly> Julius129: you can use the Ubuntu Software Center if you want an App Store style interface to the repositories, or you can use apt-get and friends on the command line
<Julius129> yeah that will be awsome
<Julius129> not having to compile qt for 5 hours
<Kilos> ubuntu is awesome
<Kilos> everything works
<Kilos> sometimes you have graphics card probs
<Julius129> i dont play games or even have gfx cards
<Julius129> so its fine :)
<Kilos> or sound but they get sorted here 
<Kilos> its just knowing what drivers to use but it should tell you you need additional drivers
<Kilos> then it tells you whats available for install
<Julius129> damnit adsl dropped
<Symmetria> heh Im trying to screw around with lightroom and photoshop
<Symmetria> to see if I can make my insect overlord photo look cool
<Kilos> that sucks Julius129 
<Kilos> i always wget big stuff
<Kilos> then wget -c   just continues the download
<Julius129> the ubuntu download is torrenting :)
<Kilos> is it continuing
<Julius129> my adsl line doesnt lose sync, just the pppoe times out 
<Kilos> ah
<Julius129> yeah, seems like everything is faster now
<Julius129> i think they reboot the exchange 
<Kilos> ah
<Julius129> it was quite crap just before everything dropped
<Kilos> overloaded
<Julius129>  1     1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.254
<Julius129>  2   145 ms   129 ms    59 ms  224-56-1.dsl.subscriber.telkomsa.net [105.224.56
<Julius129> with no downloads i got that just earlier tonight
<Julius129> usually its 9ms to the first hop
<Kilos> i dont understand that stuff
<Kilos> im a mechanic
<Julius129> what kind 
<Kilos> diesel
<Kilos> but dont work anymore
<Kilos> semi disabled kinda
<Julius129> eish
<Julius129> i like to fix my one cars too
<Julius129> own*
<Kilos> na its ok now ive learned how to sit in front of a pc and use ubuntu
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> yeah i always did
<Julius129> so did you work on trucks or generators?
<Kilos> also im a bit older
<Kilos> forklifts and tractors
<Julius129> cool, i must admit its good fun to strip a real machine and fix it 
<Julius129> and look around everywhere for spares :)
<Kilos> and was atechnician in the post office 100 years ago
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> and a farm manager for a few years
<Kilos> been around the block a few times
<Kilos> now im the ubuntu-za greeter bot
<Julius129> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<Julius129> well i also do anything for money
<Kilos> can only help real noobs
<Kilos> otherwise tell them to wait till the brains arrive
<Julius129> i fix power equipment, develop software, do mods in the field, i do everything
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> what download speeds are you getting
<Julius129> most of the time im on the road somewhere fixing up stuff at power substations and cellular sites
<Kilos> gonna take a while with the internet we got
<Julius129> 79kb/s
<Julius129> got 1mb uncapped from telkom
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> so slow?
<Kilos> gonna take hours
<Symmetria> heh I couldnt live without bandwidth
<Kilos> thats just better than edge
<Symmetria> 79k/sec is a LOT better than edge
<Kilos> Symmetria, have you got fibre to you?
<Julius129> unfortunately my house is soo far away from the exchange, 1mb is the best i can get
<Symmetria> kilos *shake* microwave link and dsl backup
<Kilos> speed?
<Julius129> and for R500 i can get my 120gb of data per month which is a bargain for me
<Symmetria> on the microwave? 155
<Kilos> ya so patience is worth it 
<Julius129> is that he iburst metro link?
<Julius129> the*
<Symmetria> (as in 155mbit)
<Symmetria> no :) Im not gonna comment on what exactly it is surfice to say its not commercially available
<Symmetria> lol when ubuntu gets to release w
<Symmetria> they can call it wasp
<Symmetria> and use my pic as its logo
<Kilos> lol
<Julius129> nice
<Symmetria> http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/340559_10151564623960528_983312445_o.jpg 
<Kilos> wiley wasp
<Symmetria> ^^^ scare away all the chickz!
<Julius129> its some good photography
<Symmetria> hehe I think its more down to the equipment I have to take the photos with than any skill on my part
<Symmetria> http://www.flickr.com/photos/95680965@N04/8747890632/in/photostream/ 
<Symmetria> lol I like that one even more though
<superfly> Julius129: I was going to suggest torrenting Ubuntu, but then I saw you're already doing that :-D
<superfly> anyway, sleepy time for me
<superfly> good night
<superfly> slaap lekker, oom Kilos
<Kilos> night superfly sleep tight
<Kilos> im waiting for 11
<Symmetria> sup superfly
<Julius129> ubuntu torrent is quite healthy, most seeders are using uTorrent though 0_o
<Kilos> when you have it installed check for utorrent in the software centre
<Kilos> i think i saw it
<Julius129> great
<Julius129> what is the app used to play media on ubuntu, or is that mostly mplayer?
<Kilos> i use vlc
<Kilos> but there are default media players already
<Julius129> i will go with vlc
<Julius129> because i use it on windows
<Kilos> i like vlc
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
<Kilos> Julius129, will see you tomorrow
<Kilos> good luck with the install
#ubuntu-za 2013-05-18
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi Julius129 whats news
<Kilos> hi tonberry352_ 
<Kilos> oh you just lost connection
<acherv> hi @all
<acherv> Kilos, hello
<Kilos> hi acherv 
<acherv> Kilos, how are u today?
<Kilos> good ty acherv and you?
<acherv> fine
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hello Kilos :)
<Cantide> hoe gaannit
<Kilos> ok ty
<Kilos> and you?
<Cantide> i'm okay '-';;
<Cantide> just got back from cycling / gym
<Cantide> :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> im thinking of trying to learn xubuntu again
<Cantide> it requires learning?
<Kilos> didnt enjoy it much but others seem to think its cool
<Kilos> ya man everything is different
<Kilos> but i got 2 drives with working kubuntu so maybe i must put xubuntu on one of them
<Kilos> then i got unity kde and the x thing  plus still got a working 10.10
<Julius129> morning Kilos, my xubuntu download still going, adsl dropped during the night
<Kilos> aw Julius129 thats not nice
<Kilos> what does it say how much longer
<Cantide> 10.10 was nice :)
<Kilos> i love the maverick
<Cantide> yeah, i think it's my favourite to date
<Julius129> about 6 hrs
<Kilos> ouch
<Cantide> but i'm hoping 14..04 will retake the top spot for me :)
<Cantide> Julius129 :<
<Julius129> but its fine, im downloading lots of other torrents too :)
<Kilos> i dunno Cantide they are adding to much eye candy for me
<Cantide> that's why i'm looking forward to 14.04 :p
<Kilos> and getting everything going is harder for me
<Kilos> i think the eye candy should be disabled and then let those that like it enable it themselves
<Kilos> not vice versa
<Kilos> hi jmagunduni 
<jmagunduni> hi Kilos
<Kilos> all good there?
<jmagunduni> yeah I'm good  and you?
<Kilos> yeah
<Cantide> Kilos, yup, that would make sense for older hardware
<Cantide> but i think Canonical is trying to target the average user as much as possible
<Kilos> indeed
<Kilos> i wonder what the relationship is between older and new hardware
<Kilos> like your pc dont like 13.04
<Cantide> i don't think i had hardware problems with it
<Cantide> it was just buggy
<Cantide> like someone was saying the other day, the online accounts failed
<Cantide> and i often got crash reports
<Kilos> it worked here though but i only found yesterday how to see the extra workspaces
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> oh, oh oh
<Cantide> wrong ver :p
<Cantide> 13.04 worked perfectly for me
<Cantide> it was 12.10 that i had constant problems with
<Kilos> no its a default disabled thing
<Cantide> 13.04 just didn't work in a VM for me
<Cantide> yes, but that setting is not a big deal i think
<Kilos> oh my pc too slow for vm
<Cantide> because people who need multiple workspaces generally know a bit more than those who don't
<Kilos> to me its a massive deal
<Cantide> so for them to find it isn't an issue
<Kilos> i use 10 workspaces
<Cantide> why? just change a setting and then never worry about it again
<Cantide> whooa 'o'
<Kilos> lol 
<Kilos> major job to get 10 on 12.04 as well
<Kilos> had to install 10.10 with my own partitioning and not delete /home and then install 12.04 and got 10
<Cantide> o_O
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> sounds like it would be easier to get used to 4 workspaces and have a perfect install
<Cantide> than to hack it to get 10 :p
<Kilos> no man 10 be lekker
<Cantide> i use 1 :)
<Cantide> sooooometimes i use 2
<Kilos> ya i see it opens things on the same place and switches if you have your apps in the launcher
<Kilos> going via dash is a pain
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> what does this mean guys
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos>    /sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpoppler.so.19 is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.
<Kilos> is there something missing or is it corrupt
<Cantide> i assume "wrong magic bytes" means it has the wrong header
<Cantide> ie, it's the wrong filetype
<Cantide> but it could be that it's corrupt and that's why it can be read correctly
<Kilos> got another one too
<Kilos>     /sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpoppler.so.19.0.0 is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.
<Kilos> how do i fix it?
 * Cantide has no idea
<Cantide> try to obtain those files again?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> superfly: you got time to check this please
<Kilos> its on kde
<superfly> Kilos: reinstall libpoppler
<Kilos> i did ty superfly will run upgrade again
<Kilos> reinstalled all the poppler stuffs
<Kilos> will do it with aptitude as well
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> is the poppler stuff involved with the linux headers and image upgrades?
<Kilos> had to upgrade them  and now see no more errors
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> I just saw the price of the printer I want :(
<Symmetria> 35 grand :(
<Cantide> o_O
<Kilos> ouch
<Symmetria> http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/jsp/Pro/SeriesStylusPro79009900/Overview.do
<Symmetria> ;p thats a printer
<sakhi> you will break even in 3 months or a year.
<Kilos> sakhi: dont forget monday evenings meeting hey
<sakhi> Santam?
<Kilos> whats happening Julius129 ?
<Kilos> noisy bunch you are
<Kilos> hmm...
<Cantide> I'm watching Cheetahs vs Reds
<Kilos> ya me too
<Kilos> go cheetahs
<Cantide> yeah!!
<Kilos> good day for za rugger
<Cantide> well, sharks need cheetahs to lose
<Cantide> but i still want them to win :)
<Kilos> lol
<Cantide> they're playing great rugby this season
<Kilos> looks like they will win
<Kilos> yeah
<Cantide> brb
<Vince-0> CHEETAAAHRS
<Cantide> :D
<Kilos> lol
<Cantide> Coenie is a machine! but he hasn't had much space tonight -.-
<Cantide> hahaha
<Cantide> i just speak of the man
<Cantide> and he concedes a penalty -.-
<Cantide> why aren't the cheetahs going for more tries?
<Cantide> they could get a bonus point..
<Kilos> Julius129, you here?
<Kilos> hmm... gone fishing
<superfly> i wish...
<Kilos> all packet superfly ?
<Kilos> i hope inetpro is winning with the move
<Kilos> major move that. whole company
<superfly> Kilos: no, packing starts tomorrow. today was shopping, cleaning and showing the house sitters around
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> might make 11pm to wget xubuntu 12.04.2
<Trixar_za> Speaking of which
<Trixar_za> I noticed that 'midnight surfer' data was being used around 11:30pm the other night
<Trixar_za> the*
<Kilos> ya anytime after 11pm
<Kilos> till 5 am
<Kilos> whew hard work staying up so late
<Kilos> only ten more minutes
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. dont forget monday evenings monthly meeting please
#ubuntu-za 2013-05-19
<inetpro> good morning
<inetpro> Maaz_: tell Kilos slowly but surely we are getting there
<Maaz_> inetpro: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> morning guys
<Kilos> Maaz_, you here
<Maaz_> Well duh!
<Kilos> Maaz_, coffee on
 * Maaz_ flips the salt-timer
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz_, danke\
<Maaz_> Kilos: Sorry...
<Kilos> Maaz_, danke
<Maaz_> Bitteschön
<trender> yo oom
<magespawn> morning all
<Kilos> ohi magespawn hows things
<magespawn> good and you?
<Kilos> good ty
<magespawn> just read the logs, is inetpro moving?
<Kilos> ya to new building
<magespawn> hectic
<Kilos> so new network cables hopefully
<Kilos> ya major business
<magespawn> all new networking setup if the previous one is old
<Kilos> i think he said new
<Kilos> already in if i member ok
<magespawn> just taking the family into town
<Kilos> ok
<magespawn> can not chat and drive, too dangerous
<Kilos> good
<magespawn> right in town
<Kilos> has that hotel got an empty area in the middle
<Kilos> got some memory coming back but dunno if its there
<Kilos> like a place with grass and stuff
<magespawn> yes a big open lawn
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> that was there before ian was born
<Kilos> lol place really has grown hey
<magespawn> yup but still a small town in so many ways
<magespawn> peopel stall talk about others using their first name and where they stay
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> they town was still on rotary telephones and a manual exchange 15 years ago
<Kilos> small towns are lekker. everyone knows each other and greet at least
<magespawn> you have no secrets and others know your business before you do
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> teaches one to keep your nose clean
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<magespawn> but it is a nice place to stay from the community side of things
<Cantide> morning Kilos, magespawn :)
<magespawn> if you ever need help all do is pick up the phone
<Kilos> yeah i enjoyed it there
<magespawn> hey Cantide
<magespawn> cat brain | grep "wallet" | locate "last seeen" && wget "groceries" via samantha perry retweet 
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> hi uncle Kilos
<Kilos> meeting tomorrow night hey
<nlsthzn> yup, should be able to make it
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> !
<magespawn> hey Vince-0
<Vince-0> haay
<Vince-0> what's the vibe for this last day of the weekend?
<Vince-0> I must catch up on some Maaz commands for tomorrow's meeting
<magespawn> relaxed and studying
<Kilos> hehe you chairing hey?
<Vince-0> yar
<Kilos> look in logs for what the monkey used\
<Kilos> and write them down
<Kilos> hehe
<Vince-0> will do
<Vince-0> also studying - LPI 
<Kilos> ah thats good
<Vince-0> ya it's about time I got paperwork 
<Kilos> we actually have a site where there were gonna be classes
<Kilos> channel
<Vince-0> so the two Comptia Linux+ exams 102 and 102 will get you Linux+, LPI1, Novel Cert admin, Novel data center admin certs
<Vince-0> if you get the IDs and forward the results in the right places
<Kilos> here was the classroom but the teachers got busy
<Kilos>    /j #linux-studies
<magespawn> we have a channel set #linux-studies
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> maybe the doff students scared the teachers away
<Vince-0> you have a site? We have some guys working on a "documentation user group" 
<Vince-0> they talking about wiki manuals for teaching ues for computer essentials, open ICDL
<Kilos> hi Wojciech_Domini 
<Wojciech_Domini> Hello Kilos
<magespawn> and http://linux-studies.za.net
<magespawn> i have been following that discussion with interest Vince-0
<magespawn> a good idea
<Kilos> magespawn, you see that guy that just popped in and out
<magespawn> yup
<Kilos> goal keeper of arsenal
<Vince-0> .pl ! yoh
<Vince-0> I thought he just had the same name
<Kilos> nope its him
<magespawn> thats what i thought too
<Cantide> o.o
<Vince-0> even to cool people can join IRC
<Kilos> from poland
<Kilos> they got funny names
<Vince-0> magespawn: that site has a link via jumping bean to an updated LPI1 
<Vince-0> do you know who's maintaining the linux-studies.za.net site?
<Kilos> its a wonder they can still move with heavy names like that
<magespawn> maybe they say the same about us
<Kilos> kbmonkey was
<magespawn> Vince-0: kbmonkey i think
<Vince-0> oh! I didn't realise
<Kilos> Vince-0, add it to the meeting agenda to ask him
<Kilos> what client are you using here
<Vince-0> Quassel
<Kilos> should see the info in topic bar
<Kilos>  http://bit.ly/ZmAtlw
<Kilos> maybe call it rev the monkey
<Vince-0> hmm, I don
<Kilos> haha he is online but away
<Vince-0> t see my name in the launchpad memebers list
<Kilos> you gotta join launchpad
<Vince-0> I'm sure I did
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> it expires every 2 years i think
<Vince-0> maybe not approved?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> go join again
<Vince-0> k
<Vince-0> done, reading code of conduct
<Kilos> hehe
<Vince-0> see Canonical is terminating the Brainstorm project
<Vince-0> I don't see where to add to the notes
<Kilos> um
<Vince-0> only create event
<Kilos> it looks wrong
<Kilos> inetpro, sorts it normally
<Kilos> should all be laid out niceley
<Vince-0> k, I'll chat with Wesley a bit later - got errands to run!
<Kilos> k
<Kilos> kbmonkey, ping
<magespawn> can you wget from a https link?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> i wgot xubuntu last night
<Kilos> used this link
<Kilos> http://ftp.dei.uc.pt/pub/linux/xubuntu/releases/12.04/release/xubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<magespawn> i am trying to get papers for wife from unisa
<magespawn> and their site is incredibly slow
<Kilos> do you have the direct link
<Kilos> to the papers
<magespawn> yes https://www3.unisa.ac.za/sol/material/ain2601/tl/103_2013_1_e.pdf
<Kilos> is that the last link before the download
<magespawn> that is the link to open it on their website i think but nothing happens
<Kilos> pro taught me to right click the last link and copy paste that to wget
<magespawn> okay will try
<Kilos> whew very slow that place hey
<Kilos> they need network and server upgrades
<magespawn> yup and the exam is on tuesday
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> ill try here too
<Kilos> took 5 hours to download xubuntu 12.04.2
<Kilos> telkom really messed up
<magespawn> no need to use your data Kilos
<Kilos> how big can papers be
<Kilos> if you battle and i win i can paste for you with that bigmailthing
<magespawn> i think their site is the problem here Kilos
<Kilos> yeah looks like
<Kilos> Maaz_, is https://www3.unisa.ac.za/sol/material/ain2601/tl/103_2013_1_e.pdf down
<Maaz_> Kilos: Yes, https://www3.unisa.ac.za/sol/material/ain2601/tl/103_2013_1_e.pdf is down (Server is not responding)
<Kilos> there magespawn 
<magespawn> ty K
<magespawn> Kilos: 
<magespawn> hit enter then tab
<Kilos> now what you gonna do?
<Kilos> whew
<magespawn> right before the exam
<Kilos> shame
<magespawn> there are some student managed sites that have extra info, so we are busy getting what we can from there
<Kilos> good luck
<magespawn> yup the student wiki site has everything we need, it is not maintained by unisa, so it still works
<magespawn> Maaz_ tell nuvolari_ that both sites display fine on the phone
<Maaz_> magespawn: Okay, I'll tell nuvolari_ on freenode
<magespawn> ty Maaz_
<magespawn> Maaz_: ty
<Maaz_> You are welcome magespawn
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> lucky
<magespawn> indeed
<Kilos> so now its serious study time for mageness
<magespawn> mageness? wife of magespawn?
<Kilos> ya
<magespawn> ahh right cool
<Kilos> magespawness is too long
<Kilos> and gotta go delete the ,
<nlsthzn> :p
<magespawn> half way thorugh her second year to BCom Accounting
<nlsthzn> thank goodness for recovery tools... wife deleted a lot of vids one of which was a rare shark sighting... hopefully it is one of those I am getting back
<Kilos> what tools you using nlsthzn ?
<nlsthzn> oh, windows app...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> shame
<nlsthzn> but I know many peeps using linux apps that work well too...
<nlsthzn> this specific one is called recuva cause who needs to be able to spell right
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> a free app?
<Kilos> or pay $49 first
<nlsthzn> free
<Kilos> wow
<nlsthzn> very good company
<nlsthzn> make lots of nice free tools
<Kilos> not free 30 day trial
<nlsthzn> nope
<Kilos> wow gonna rain
<nlsthzn> cool, seems my netbook can become a nice htpc ... wonder which distro would be best... debian perhaps....
<Kilos> whats a htpc
<nlsthzn> home theater pc
 * nlsthzn got to go..
<nlsthzn> bbl
<Kilos> go well
<magespawn> i am also off home, later all
<Kilos> k
<nlsthzn> weeeeeeee
<Kilos> sup nlsthzn 
<Kilos> yo Cantide 
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Cantide> hey~
<Kilos> hi Mezenir 
<Kilos> haha you given up the other nick aalston 
<nlsthzn> alo agaon
<Kilos> what was the weeeee for
<nlsthzn> just because
<Kilos> lol
<Cantide> pooooooooooo
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz_: coffee on
 * Maaz_ starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Vince-0> hi
<charl> hi Kilos, Vince-0 
<Vince-0> I'm reading a bit about the 1304 Ubuntu UDS
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz_: thanks
<Maaz_> charl: Okay :-)
<Vince-0> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/ .Anyone following that?
<charl> Vince-0: what's that about?
<Vince-0> Ubuntu Dev Summit last few days
<charl> oh i see, it's been the past week
<charl> no have not followed it
<charl> am busy watching this, very interesting to see what people want to use google glasses for: http://tweakers.net/video/7702/google-glass-ontwikkelaars-over-hun-aankomende-apps.html
<charl> do any of you guys use openpgp?
<charl> guys/girls
<georgelappies> hi Kilos, how was the weekend?
<Kilos> good ty georgelappies 
<Kilos> evening guys
<Kilos> how was yours georgelappies 
<Kilos> wow 46 nicks
<Kilos> hi aquarat 
<charl> hi smile4ever 
<charl> long time no speak to, how's it going
<smile4ever> hi :) i went to paris
<charl> very nice, how was it?
<smile4ever> and I was very tired when I came back ;)
<smile4ever> It was good :)
<smile4ever> we helped homeless people
<charl> wow, amazing
<charl> url?
<charl> i want to go to paris this summer to go to this place: http://www.dernierbar.com/en/
<charl> here's some pictures: http://www.flickr.com/photos/airelle-info/sets/72157630024847747/
<charl> this is one of my favourites: http://www.flickr.com/photos/airelle-info/7965891346/in/set-72157630024847747/
<charl> this is also genius: http://www.flickr.com/photos/airelle-info/8132520618/in/set-72157630024847747/
<georgelappies> was nice thanks Kilos
<smile4ever> charl: makadam café I think
<smile4ever> nice pics, charl
<smile4ever> http://macadamcafe.hautetfort.com/
<Kilos> Maaz_, announce Monthly meeting tomorrow night @ 19.30 be here
<Maaz_> Hear ye, hear ye! Monthly meeting tomorrow night @ 19.30 be here
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<Kilos> whats happened the agenda page that one dont see where to add items
<Kilos> do we sue the monkey?
<Kilos> nuvolari_, waar is jy?
<Kilos> grrr
<Vince-0> *playing neverwinter
<Kilos> Vince-0, did you see the monkey?
<Kilos> grrr
<Vince-0> negative
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> the agenda used to be listed and numbered and there was a place to post now i see nothing to add
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> you have to remember what to add at the meet
<Kilos> write it down
<smile4ever> bye
<smile4ever> :)
<Kilos> night smile4ever 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> meeting tomorrow night hey
<smile4ever> :D
<smile4ever> thanks
<Vince-0> im out!
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<nlsthzn> good night all
<kbmonkey> hello all
<Cantide> hello :)
<Symmetria> lo all
 * Symmetria snores and waits while photoshop thinks
<Symmetria> heh, no matter how fast your machine is, certain things take *forever*
<Cantide> lol
<Symmetria> told photoshop to combine 18 23meg raw images into a single HDR image
<Symmetria> heh, it takes like 15 - 30 minutes to align them properly even on my machine, and its eating 15gigs of ram ;p
<Cantide> o_O
<kbmonkey> I bet imagemagick can do that faster
<Symmetria> heh I wouldnt bet on it, careful alignment of raw images into hdr takes time
<charl> hi kbmonkey, Cantide, Symmetria 
<Cantide> hallo, charl :)
<charl> how's it going
<charl> do you people have tomorrow holiday as well?
<Cantide> i have to work -.-v
<Cantide> it is going well!! except a particle engine has just got the better of me
<Cantide> will brb
<charl> particle engine what?
<Symmetria> charl where is it a holiday?
<kbmonkey> hi charl. please tell me it is a public holiday in south africa tomorrow!
<Cantide> ah, i'm just doing a little Lua programming
<kbmonkey> Cantide, what engine?
<kbmonkey> oh lua, neat :)
<Symmetria> http://www.flickr.com/photos/95680965@N04/8755513374/sizes/l/in/set-72157633494536721/ <=== end result of an HDR combination of 18 raw images 
<Symmetria> actually looks pretty decent
<charl> Symmetria: it's the second day of pentecost
<Cantide> kbmonkey, LOVE2D
<charl> Symmetria: it's a national holiday in many european countries
<Symmetria> hrm, know if its a holiday in the UK?
<Symmetria> ;p I wanna know if my clients are gonna wake me up in the morning or not haha
<charl> no idea
<Symmetria> nah in the UK next one is 27th May
<Symmetria> anyway :) gnight
<charl> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentecost#Public_holiday
<charl> the uk isn't on that list
#ubuntu-za 2014-05-12
<Kilos> morning all
<bduk1> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi bduk1 jabberwocky93 
<Kilos> haha jabberwocky93 you beat spekko
<Kilos> he must be sick
<jabberwocky93> hahahahaha
<jabberwocky93> môre Kilos, ja spekko is siek
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> sê vir hom ek hoop hy kom gou reg
<jabberwocky93> maak so :-)
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm yo9u been scarce
<Kilos> you as well
<jabberwocky93_> need coffee
<jabberwocky93_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<jabberwocky93> morning bduk1, Squirm
<bduk1> Morning morning
<Kilos> very cold this morning
<Kilos> gussie must be frozen after his bike trip to work
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for jabberwocky93_ and Kilos!
<bduk1> Neeman Kilos  not that bad. It's a lovely morning
<Kilos> if you are a penguin ya
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks
<Maaz> Kilos: No problem
<Kilos> perfect weather for pikkiewines
<Squirm> I know Kilos
<Squirm> I have been scarce
<Squirm> busy I guess
<Kilos> well busy is good i spose
<Kilos> depends though on busy what?
<Kilos> some peeps are busy gaming
<bduk1> No snow here
<Kilos> bduk1, you just thick skinned
<Kilos> or carry some blugger for insulation
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Môre oom
<bduk1> Hi Kilos  youre hurting my feelings know. First you tell me i'm a penguin and now i'm thik skinned. Think i'll sommer leave now
<Kilos> lol sorry man
<bduk1> I can't help it if i'm a thick skinned penguin
<Kilos> well you still welcome here because penguins are kinda cute
<Kilos> and sharks gotta eat
<Kilos> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/cellular/102003-vodacom-free-1gb-complaints-compliments.html
<Kilos> swines, took me 4 hours to use up 61m of their data gift
<Kilos> haha near the bottom they say their network was buckling
<Kilos> they can stay buckled imo
<Kilos> haha one happy customer
<Kilos> The idiotic promotion prevented users from going about their normal Internet business. Couldn't do banking, Skyping, updates etc. Maybe Vodacom can find someone with half a brain to develop a better plan should they ever do this again!
<mazal> The towers and networks are too overloaded and weak for all the crap phones can do these days. The infrastructures needs major upgrade en exstention. We never even had 3g , ever , and cellphones have been in the country how long
<mazal> Every company just cares about getting rich and not about providing proper service to their clients
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah, that's not true
<ThatGraemeGuy> maybe you just haven't had the good fortune to deal with a good service-oriented company yet
<ThatGraemeGuy> although i agree in the telecoms space there are none sadly
<mazal> Haven't found one yet
<mazal> jabberwocky93, thanx for the info
<mazal> Received it vie Maaz :)
<mazal> via even
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, is your mtn via afrihost still good?
<Kilos> only in sa could a service provider offer a non usable ''gift''
<mazal> lol
<Kilos> haha lotsa unhappy peeps
<ThatGraemeGuy> mtn is good mostly, but its very much dependant on where you are
<ThatGraemeGuy> might be great for me, but terrible for someone 5km from here
<Kilos> ah ya mtn here is edge only
<Kilos> voda showed hspa last night but 2.1kB/s sucks big time
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah at my house mtn is edge mostly and sometimes 3g
<ThatGraemeGuy> i live right on the urban edge
<ThatGraemeGuy> just over the hill you get hsdpa all the time though
<ThatGraemeGuy> don't really care at home though since i have adsl and wifi
<mazal> Also using ADSL at home. Can't beat cable
<mazal> But it does get stolen alot :(
<Kilos> hmm... pta power decided we need an hours break
<Kilos> hi altus welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> did anyone welcome you while i was away?
<altus> Hi! Thanks :)
<Kilos> you not the altus from sewende laan hey?
<Kilos> hehe
<Golynx> morning ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hi Golynx 
<Golynx> vodacom has broken their own network lol 
<altus> I'm the guy guy from 7delaan, i do coding in my spare time
<Kilos> i managed 61m from voda
<Kilos> had to get the other 940m from 8ta night surfer
<Kilos> hahaha well said altus 
<Golynx> nice , i had 500 MB left and only managed to get 30 MB in 5 hours lol
<Private_User> morning Kilos, altus, and Golynx
<Private_User> morning everybody else
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Kilos> Golynx, http://newsletters.mybroadband.co.za/lt.php?c=92&m=99&nl=2&s=bf7acfe2dfd656e64c262fe9165a0e17&lid=1842&l=-http--mybroadband.co.za/news/cellular/102003-vodacom-free-1gb-complaints-compliments.html
<Kilos> looks like only the early birds got the fat worms as one guy said
<Kilos> altus, if you need help just ask , and if you can give help make this your default connection
<Golynx> haha , glad i did :D
<altus> wat languages do you guys use mostly
<Kilos> lekker to see new clever peeps rock up here
<Kilos> we have experts in everything
<Golynx> but the 1 GB was a bit too little for the blackberry SDK , i only got the other gig when the network started becoming a mess
<Kilos> the main man is python orientated but does all the others too
<Kilos> what do you do altus ?
<Golynx> mostly server maintenance men here , and web developers and network administrators and computer hardware experts
<Golynx> i think :)
<Kilos> and the fly does everything
<Kilos> and
<Kilos> we got 2 ubuntu dev guys
<altus> i dev for a company and a lot of freelance dev after hours as well, mostly php
<Kilos> and im the greeter bot
<Kilos> cool
<Golynx> lol
<Golynx> Kilos is the best greeter in irc today 
<Golynx> another php wizz cool 
<Golynx> i downloaded about 100 mobile games for my nephew yesterday. Now the games wont bluetooth to his memory card on the phone
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> no data cable?
<Golynx> nope
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> then you just drop stuff to the memory
<Golynx> everytime i copy the games folder to the bluetooth window it crashes the window
<Golynx> it created the folder on the card but with nothing inside 
<Kilos> on your system?
<Golynx> ya
<Private_User> maybe copy on at a time and see if that works?
<Private_User> *one
<Kilos> maybe update your bluetooth packages
<Golynx> i tried that Private_User  did the same crash
<Private_User> eish
<Golynx> did that too Kilos
<Kilos> double eish
<Private_User> what phone is it?
<Kilos> tell him to try borrow a cable from a buddy
<Golynx_> Private_User Nokia Asha 201
<Golynx_> Kilos no cable comes with this phone model
<Kilos> oh my
<Golynx_> it worked before though with the same phone i transfered some zip files
<Kilos> oi
<Private_User> maybe the phone memory is corrupted or something?
<Private_User> and ubuntu cannot read it
<Kilos> just format it with the fone then try again
<Golynx_> when i send a file via bluetooth to the phone it sends it but only to phone memory , not the memory card as it should
<Golynx_> tried many settings and formatting also
<Golynx_> i will google some more
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> haha saw a good one for mothers day
<Kilos> dont forget to buy her a bottle of wine because you are the reason she drinks
<Golynx> lol
<Golynx> for those who have such mothers 
<Kilos> i thought that was classic
<Kilos> hi Kerbero wassup you just lurk lately
<Golynx> haha yeah it is
<Kerbero> ye
<Kerbero> need to work too :?
<Kilos> man a hi guys doesnt interfere much with work
<Kerbero> :)
<Kerbero> hi oom kilos
<Kilos> dag sê Kerbero 
<Kilos> ek sukkel met my volk partykeer
<charl_> good morning all
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Sure
<charl_> anyone around who want to help me test OTR across IRC ?
<charl_> you need an OTR-compatible irc client like irssi with the correct modules loaded
<Kilos> i can help you if you like
<Kilos> just need to install it
<charl_> which irc client are you using ?
<Kilos> hexchat
<charl_> ah lemme see...
<Kilos> i used otr with xchat some years back
<Kilos> heavy to setup but works once going
<Kilos> in the repos there is something about irc otr
<charl_> https://github.com/hexchat/hexchat/issues/568
<Kilos> oh i have konversation here as well
<charl_> doesn't look too positive
<charl_> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=254752
<charl_> heh https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=254752#c7 says "Any updates on this bug? Given recent events, not having working OTR support should be considered a major deficiency in any IRC client."
<charl_> heh the xchat-otr package has been removed since 13.04 http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xchat-otr&searchon=names
<Kilos> i see that
<Kilos> ya i used it on 10.10 but not simple setup
<Kilos> best otr thing is pidgin
<Kilos> simple setups
<Kilos> but i dont do irc on pidgin
<charl_> i am using otr in pidgin with xmpp but i don't like using pidgin as an irc client
<charl_> bitlbee also has otr support but it seems to be a little broken at times
<charl_> or at least it isn't entirely compatible with the implementation used in pidgin
<Kilos> pidgin otr works on then all
<Kilos> aim msn etc
<charl_> when i talk to someone using pidgin i sometimes get encrypted messages which i can't read in bitlbee
<Kilos> you using irssi?
<charl_> for irc yes
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> that didnt go well with me
<charl_> why not?
<Kilos> i like clients like xchat and konversation
<charl_> ok ...
<Kilos> even tried that thing maia uses but not too lekker
<charl_> nice thing about irssi is that it runs in the terminal which also means you can run it inside a terminal multiplexer like screen/tmux/byobu
<Kilos> something you gotta start with curses in the command
<charl_> ???
<Kilos> im trying to remember
<Kilos> weechat or something similar
<charl_> oh heard about it but never used it
<charl_> looks a lot like irssi
<Kilos> that wasnt too hard to setup if i member right
<charl_> irssi is dead-simple too
<Kilos> you trying to convince me ?
<Kilos> hehe
<charl_> i used to use http://www.epicsol.org/
<Kilos> what you wanna test otr on, the thing you making
<charl_> that took some time configuring
<charl_> no just for fun
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> i see there is python-potr
<charl_> haha "potr" sounds like "potter"
<Kilos> and irssi-plugin-otr
<charl_> yes that's the one i'm using
<Kilos> well look for another irssi user
<Kilos> my head too full already
<charl_> lol
<charl_> np
<Xethron> Morning morning
<Xethron> Heya Kilos, superfly, Golynx
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Golynx> hi Xethron
<mazal> Cheers all
<Kilos> nearly hometime guys keep going
<Private_User> yeah guys but forget about home time, your employers love it when employees work like slaves and do not expect any overtime
<Private_User> LOL
<Kilos> bushtech_, you still in the states
<bushtech_> Kilos: Nee, terug innie bos
<Kilos> mooi
<bushtech_> Looks like one of the drives in my raid server has died:(
<Kilos> ouch
<bushtech_> pita
<Kilos> wb drussell 
 * JabberwockyA19 finished with work, time for study study study
<theblazehen> bushtech: RAID level? I hope it's not 0...
<Kilos> hell be back later
<theblazehen> Kilos: kk
<theblazehen> Hi also
<Kilos> hi theblazehen hows things
<theblazehen> Ok, still studting
<theblazehen> studying
<theblazehen> test on wedneday
<Kilos> good lad
<theblazehen> wednesday*
<theblazehen> ~5% of end of year mark
<Kilos> every bit helps
<theblazehen> ~20% of term mark
<theblazehen> ya
<Kilos> jabberwockya19, go study
<theblazehen> lol
<jabberwockya19> ek wil huis toe gaan, na mama toe
<Kilos> hehe
<theblazehen> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> hey theblazehen
<Private_User> hmm... theblazehen K-Lined ?
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> that means freenode killed him hey?
<Private_User> yeah and I wonder why
<Kilos> some funny thing running
<Kilos> wasnt it you they killed a while back?
<Kilos> hmm... was something running in the background
<Private_User> yeah saying I have some sort of mining software or something like that which was using IRC
<Kilos> aha its his bitcoin stuff
<Private_User> but I did nothing and they reckon it could be that because my IP is assigned by my ISP and it is shared it could have been another user
<theblazehen> well..
<Private_User> Welcome Back theblazehen
<Private_User> K-Lined?
<theblazehen> ya
 * theblazehen is now using WebIRC :(
<Kilos> its your mining equipment
<Private_User> how come you were K-Lined?
<Kilos> using irc resources so they kill you
<theblazehen> My bot posted in a big channel
<theblazehen> And mods didn't like it
<Kilos> go to #freenode and get help
<Kilos> eish
<theblazehen> Nah, might be temporary
<Private_User> ah whats your bots name?
<theblazehen> Private_User: "toTheMoonBot"
<theblazehen> bitcoin joke
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> Says "To the moon!!!" whenever someone says moon
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> ok
<Kilos> if they kline me i will cry
 * theblazehen just has to reboot the router :)
<Private_User> which channel did it post at so we will know which are the strict channels
<theblazehen> #bitcoin
<jabberwockya19> theblazehen: I'm on qwebirc :(
<Private_User> ah ok
<theblazehen> jabberwockya19: No local IRC? :(
 * theblazehen uses weechat
<Kilos> jabberwockya19, you are supposed to be studying
<Kilos> grrrr
<theblazehen> used*
<jabberwockya19> I broke my irc
<theblazehen> jabberwockya19: client?
<Kilos> you as well?
<Kilos> what are you 2 doing that you shouldnt be doing
<jabberwockya19> Kilos: I've cleaned my room, done the dishes and walked the dog :P
<Kilos> sigh
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> study study study
<theblazehen> jabberwockya19: I'm also most productive at other stuiff when I should study :)
 * Kilos battles with the chillens
 * jabberwockya19 thinks his 1.5TB drive needs some organising
<jabberwockya19> ^_^
<theblazehen> jabberwockya19: heh, good time!
<theblazehen> And move it to BTRFS while you're at it
<jabberwockya19> each time someone mentions that FS I get hungry
<theblazehen> Butter FS?
<jabberwockya19> yeah :-|
<jabberwockya19> does it at least have a propper fsck tool?
<theblazehen> Think so
 * theblazehen goes sleep
<jabberwockya19> been a while since I used it, people buying the project and or hiring the developers doesn't really speed up the project
 * jabberwockya19 sees more news about the politics than development
<Kilos> night theblazehen you tired?
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> you just made it , ballie bedtime now
<Kilos> drussell, wassup there
<Kilos> drussell has quit (Max SendQ exceeded)
<Kilos> what does that mean
<Private_User> be back later, off to watch some tele :)
<Kilos> night lad
<Kilos> i go sleep now now
<jabberwockya19> Kilos: I think that means he spammed too much
<Private_User> and good night to the ballies who are off to sleep
<Private_User> hehe
<jabberwockya19> night night Kilos 
<Private_User> night Kilos
<Kilos> he doesnt spam hes a good guy
<jabberwockya19> tomorrow i will beat spekko
<Kilos> you guys be good
<Kilos> night all
<Kilos> Maaz, watch them
<Maaz> OK Kilos I'll keep an eye on them for you
<Kilos> lol
<jabberwockya19> ok Maaz you can play it cool now, his gone
#ubuntu-za 2014-05-13
<mazal> Morning all
<bduk1> Morning guys and girls
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning
<Kilos> morning superfly ThatGraemeGuy jabberwocky_ Spekko and others too
<Kerbero> morning kilos
<Kilos> hi Kerbero 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kerbero> hi sup
<Kilos> same old
<Kilos> winter in africa
<Kerbero> :)
<Spekko> more kilos
<jabberwocky_> more Kilos, was jou irc ook af vanoggend?
<Kilos> nee man my kop het my innie bed gehou
<Kilos> wou nie oe oop maak nie
<Kilos> bad head day today it seems
<Kilos> hi maiatoday wb my girl
<jabberwocky_> ek het die error vir 'n paar uur lank gekry [09:21] [Error] Connection to server irc.ubuntu.com (port 7000) lost: Unknown error.
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> just change ports
<jabberwocky_> spekko kon connect en ons is op die seflde router
<jabberwocky_> the problem fixed itself :P
<Kilos> hy gebruik konversation ne?
<jabberwocky_> jip
<Kilos> then it was just that one port giving probs and they fixed it
<Golynx> morning Kilos, i got it ty :)
<Kilos> yay
<Golynx> found an eyelash hair on one of the disks 
<Kilos> haha
<Golynx> :D
<jabberwocky_> ah for the first time ever it wasn't the ISP
<jabberwocky_> Today at 16:53:20 GMT, it'll be 1400000000 in Unix time!
<Kilos> ai!
 * Squirm falls asleep
<Kilos> hi bduk 
<bduk> Sleeping late Kilos 
<Kilos> hehe ya
<bduk> Don't worry looks like most of the peeps are still sleeping
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> JabberwockyA19, you gotta stay at work tonight because you dont study when you go home
<Kilos> who can tell me more about this thing
<Kilos> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2014/05/13/the-orange-box/
<Kilos> what would one use it for?
<Kilos> there is a 2TB drive in there so how do they manage to sell it for $40
<Kilos> or are there hidden costs involved
<Kilos> ho owkkuri wb
<Kilos> hi as well
<owkkuri> oh hai
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Kilos> bushtech_, did you fix your raid goodie
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: where did you see $40?
<ThatGraemeGuy> dorange box cost
<Kilos> sec that
<ThatGraemeGuy> eh
<Kilos> http://www.cnet.com/products/the-orange-box-xbox-360/prices/
<ThatGraemeGuy> ai
 * ThatGraemeGuy slaps Kilos
<Kilos> ouch what now
<ThatGraemeGuy> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Orange_Box
<ThatGraemeGuy> canonical have not done themselves a favour in choosing that name
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> not same thing
<Kilos> drussell, so what does canonical charge for the orange box
<jabberwocky_> bye
<Kilos> jabberwocky_, study hey?
<Kilos> or ill get ThatGraemeGuy to slap you too
<Kilos> aw he sneeked out qiuck
<Kilos> quick
<Kilos> hi Jabbs 
<Kilos> haha the sneak
<Kilos> so that 40 bucks orange box is an xbox
<Kilos> cant they be converted into a desktop pc?
<ThatGraemeGuy> nee man you are completely and utterly off track
<Kilos> oh my
 * Kilos hangs head
<ThatGraemeGuy> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Orange_Box, did you read this? it's a video game bundle
<Kilos> thats why i ask because i dunno all these things
<ThatGraemeGuy> from 7 years ago even
<Kilos> oh not the machine
<Kilos> sjoe
<ThatGraemeGuy> the ubuntu orange box is something you can use as a building block to put up your own openstack "cloud"
<Kilos> ty ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenStack
<Kilos> ok now cloud is up there on the net
<Kilos> but the orange box lets you make it local?
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> too much for me to ingest
<ThatGraemeGuy> there isn't enough space on an irc channel to explain it in any meaningful way
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah, it's not something you'd ever need to concern yourself with unless this was your job
<Kilos> ok ty
<Kilos> yay
<Vince-0> ohai
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 you latish
<Vince-0> latish for what
<Kilos> for saying hi inna morning
<Vince-0> yar, its evening
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> you been busy today
<Vince-0> yes indeed
<bushtech_> kilos: still battling to shut it down so I can replace drive
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> goos evenin
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> hiya inetpro 
<Kilos> hows my goosie
<inetpro> good and yeah selves?
<Kilos> cold
<inetpro> yesterday was colder man
<Kilos> im cold when temp gets below 20 c
<inetpro> nee man, minimum temps have been below twenty since last month already
<Kilos> thats why im cold
<Kilos> anything under 20 is bed or bath time
<inetpro> my minimum room temperatures are now moving towards 14°C
<Kilos> they say 7 tonight
<inetpro> I think yesterday morning was less than that
<Kilos> i changed keyboard to clean other one and forgot how to do the degrees thing here
<Kilos> yip we had light frost yesterday morning
<inetpro> AltGr+Shift+0
<Kilos> ai
<inetpro> keyboard set to South African keyboard of course 
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> i used this one to setup that altgraph thing
<Kilos> other one dont have it
<Kilos> nm i finish cleaning other one tomorrow
<Kilos> °
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> altgraph+ox2
<Kilos> now i can take my time cleaning the other one, but these keys are smaller
<inetpro> AltGr = Right Alt key
<Kilos> ya that thing
<Kilos> and twice o
<inetpro> if you have a standard US keyboard like most of us have in this here land, then all you do is set the keyboard to South African
<Kilos> no then other stuffs dont work
<inetpro> then you just switch back to what works as you need it
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> no man i set to us kb when i install
<Kilos> dont add more work now
<inetpro> I switch between German, USA or South African as I need it with Ctrl+Alt+K
<inetpro> simple stuff
<Kilos> ya but you have a brain
<inetpro> no work required
<inetpro> it's all part of the standard installation
<inetpro> but I mostly just keep it on the South African layout... everything just works
<Kilos> lol
 * inetpro wonder hoekom die oom so vir homself lag
<Kilos> voesek
<inetpro> ai! :-(
<Kilos> skuus man
<Kilos>  please make the pro some coffee maaz
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Okay
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and inetpro!
<Private_User> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Private_User: There isn't a pot on
<Kilos> Maaz, gracias
<Maaz> Kilos: ¡de nada!
<inetpro> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Private_User> eish just a tad bit late
<Kilos> lol
<Private_User> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Private_User> Maaz: extra hot think the cold is getting to me
<Maaz> Private_User: Got it
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Private_User!
<Private_User> Maaz: ta
<Maaz> Dis 'n groot plesier
<Private_User> this stupid connectivity again
<Kilos> even ive had to reconnwct twice today
<Kilos> but i gott move modem cable to another usb port before it will connect
<Kilos> grrrr
<Private_User> you know if I were a multi-billionaire I would just install a fibre optic line direct from SAIX backbone and have extremely super fast connectivity
<Private_User> heck I will just buy Telkom and use their network
<Kilos> lol
<Private_User> then I will introduce uncapped unshaped internet for the whole country
<Kilos> if ifs and ands were pots and pans thered be no need for tinkers
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> you know what tinkers are?
<Kilos> dead trade that
<Private_User> yep I assumed what it meant but just googled it so I guess I more or less had but much clearer now
<Private_User> A tinker was originally an itinerant tinsmith, who mended household utensils
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> now they even making curved tvs
<Kilos> just now it will be surround view and youll have to sitr in the centre on a swivel chair
<Kilos> night all , sleep tight and warm
#ubuntu-za 2014-05-14
<Kilos> morning all
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> winter is hier
<Kilos> wbb
<bushtech> morning Kilos, others
<JabberwockyA19> morning all
<JabberwockyA19> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for JabberwockyA19!
<JabberwockyA19> thanks Maaz
<Kilos> hi JabberwockyA19 Spekko altus 
<Kilos> morning superfly ThatGraemeGuy 
<superfly> morning Kilos
 * Kilos had compiz crash and nvidia card crash this morning
<Kilos> had to reseat the card to get it going again
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning
<Spekko> more kilos
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Gaanit oom ?
<Kilos> koud maar anders ok dankie en jy?
<mazal> Woe en oes , maar ons gaan aan
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Geld , vrouens en drank is alles te min :)
<Kilos> eish
<bushtech> dit sal nooit verander nie
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> was altyd en sal altyd so wees
<bushtech> take it from the old ballies who know
<Kilos> soos die engelse sê get used to it or grin and bare it
<Kilos> bushtech, is jy meer toppie as ek?
<Kilos> ek sal bly wees as jy is. baie jare wat ek die ballie hier is
<bushtech> well, ek is 58
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> 63 volgende maand
<bushtech> jy hou nog die rekord
<Kilos> ek sal maar moet aanhou soek
<bushtech> hou duim vas vir jou
<bushtech> maar jy gaan dalk lank soek
<Kilos> daar is n ander toppie wat ouer is maar hy kom net as daar nie hulp in die pos lys is nie
<Kilos> gebruik jy ons mailing list?
<bushtech> nee
<Kilos> http://bit.ly/MCOujZ
<Kilos> kom kom boet
<Kilos> daar is baie slim mense daar ook wat nie hier uitkom nie
<bushtech> koekeloer net die saak
<Kilos> nee man word lid van ons gemeenskap
<bushtech> oor die algemeen hoeveel postings/dag?
<Kilos> 5 of so
<Kilos> meer as iemand vra vir hulp
<bushtech> hmmm, not too bad
<JabberwockyA19> môre Kilos, bushtech
<bushtech> hoezit?
<Kilos> het jy studeer gisteraand JabberwockyA19 ?
<Kilos> ons het n ander kanaal waar ons net nonsens praat
<Kilos> #ubuntu-za-social
<JabberwockyA19> ja, elke dinsdag aand groep studie. Lekker ek hou van nonsens praat
<Kilos> haha
<Vince-0> o.
<Vince-0> o/
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> môre inetpro 
<Vince-0> surp
<Kilos> same old
<Kilos> just another day
<Vince-0> ya ek ook
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi bduk 
<bduk> More kilos
<bduk> And every one else
<Kilos> hmm... such reliable power
<bduk> Testing testing, Annybody out there????
<bduk> Halloooooo
<mez_> Hello Guys
<ThatGraemeGuy> nobody's home
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> hi mez_ 
<Kilos> sorry i was outside
<Kilos> whats with the nick change mez_ 
<Kilos> bduk, what toets jy
<mez_> hello it's old somaunn
<Kilos> yes i know wassup?
<bduk> Thanks looks like the channel is working
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wb somaunn 
<MeZ_> i'm back
<MeZ_> network issues
<Kilos> eish there as well
<MeZ_> i have this issue with my updates
<MeZ_> http://pastebin.com/WuN5RuJF
<MeZ_> can someone help here
<Kilos> hmm...
<ThatGraemeGuy> no idea, i don'
<ThatGraemeGuy> no idea, i don't fedora
<Kilos> i wonder if he isnt trying to update a 32bit system with those 64bit packages
<Kilos> Squirm, is the fedora man
<MeZ_> i use a 64bits system
<MeZ_> i don't think the distro will try to update with 32bits stuffs
<MeZ_> sorry my mistake
<Kilos> MeZ_, lets see if Squirm answers
<Kilos> is gnome-initial-setup-3.12.1-1.fc20.i686
<Kilos> and gnome-initial-setup-3.12.0-1.fc20.x86_64
<Kilos> bnoth 64bit packages somaun
<Kilos> i mean MeZ_ 
<MeZ_> not sure
<Kilos> they look different to me
<Kilos> i686 and x86_64
<Kilos> hi rynofear 
<rynofear> supp Kilos
<Kilos> just watching you in and out
<rynofear> Maaz: what drugs do u take?
<Maaz> rynofear: If you say so
<Kilos> bad connections rule
<rynofear> :( yea I hate my connection... telkom is just stuffing things up
<rynofear> I've been banned from so many channels cos of my connection
<Kilos> you on adsl?
<Kilos> my telkom mobile is very lekker
<Kilos> is dynamic.isadsl direct from telkom or someone in between
<mazal> Bye everyone
<MeZ_> :D
<Kilos> what?
<bduk> Buy buy
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<rynofear> Kilos: yes on adsl.. had adsl since 2004, and its never been this bad
<Kilos> haha maybe they robbing you to keep my mobile connection good
<Kilos> rynofear, if you run a ping to www.google.co.za or com does it still drop off
<Kilos> try in the morning
<rynofear> my internet is stable now, there's just a few times of day when its not... mainly between 10am and 2pm, then again from 5pm to 10pm
<rynofear> i've got 3 accounts at different ISPs, so its not my ISP
<rynofear> its the line
<Kilos> will a running ping not help it stay alive
<Kilos> oh all 3 drop same time
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> tweet telkom
<Kilos> then other peeps can see the complain as well so they sort it
<Kilos> https://twitter.com/TelkomZA
<Kilos> bad for their image to have unhappy clients
<Private_User> wow MaNI has done exactly what money does now you see it now you don't and within seconds
<Private_User> LOL
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> MeZ_, did you come right?
<Kilos> one would think that the OS would choose the right repos
<MeZ_> Kilos: not yet
<MeZ_> i've done a yum clean all then yum update
<Kilos> lets hope Squirm sees us
<MeZ_> still need to check when it done
<Kilos> oh ok maybe you lucky
<MeZ_> my updates are almost 400meg at this stag
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<MeZ_> but i've downgraded gnome-initial-setup just to see how it will work this time
<Kilos> strange error that
<Kilos> strange things happen here too. today i did an upgrade and aptitude downgraded firefox without me doing anything
<Kilos> so maybe the new firefox sucks
<MeZ_> Kilos: yeah maybe
<MeZ_> let me checkl mine we never know
<MeZ_> :D
<Kilos> hehe
<MeZ_> ...Good...v29
<Kilos> but your error looked like it was trying to use the wrong packages
<MeZ_> i really like what mozilla have done with firefox 29 under linux; I now have no complex using firefox on windows or linux
<MeZ_> they look the same since v29 is out
<MeZ_> Kilos: my error was coming from rhuges repos from what i've seen up to now
<Kilos> oh i found why mine downgraded
<Kilos> i locked it to ver 28
<MeZ_> i used that repo to install gnome 3.12 in advance which is like a lot 
<Kilos> oh does fedora also use gnome
<MeZ_> yeah. 
<Kilos> or is that your mod
<Kilos> ah
<MeZ_> i prefer gnome 
<MeZ_> i found unity a bit unstable on old ubuntu
<Kilos> the new one is very stable
<Kilos> they reckon its their best release so far
<MeZ_> yes i've tested 14.04 after it was released
<MeZ_> i foudn ubuntu quite fast on vbox
<Kilos> im quite used to unity now and kde is solid
<MeZ_> what i couldn't do with last versions
<MeZ_> yes KDE is solid i'm okay with you but i really found it similar to Win
<MeZ_> :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> its just the start button in the bottom left corner that makes you think its like win
<MeZ_> my point of view, if i use win i know what to deal with but if use linux, it must be something 100% different
<Kilos> hehe
<MeZ_> Kilos: that update issue is sorted
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> now what caused it
<MeZ_> i guess it was that gnome-initial-setup thing that was causing problems
<Kilos> ya but why
<Kilos> it should just overwrite the init setup with a new one
<MeZ_> i don't know and can't explain it but at least it works now
<Kilos> yeah anything working is good
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> good evening evryone 
<inetpro> oja en goeie more Kilos
<inetpro> who killed our repo again?
<inetpro> HEAD http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/tzdata/tzdata_2014c-0ubuntu0.12.04_all.deb
<inetpro> 404 Not Found
<Kilos> lol hello inetpro 
<Kilos> i had the same thing and then opened synaptic and it showed them as needing upgrades and it worked finew
<Kilos> only from cli it gave the error
<Kilos> look in muon and im sure it will work
<Kilos> muon package manager not update manager
<Kilos> hey inetpro im talking to youuuuu
<Kilos> i go sleep now. night all sleep warm
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> kilos talking bollie again?
<inetpro> ai!
<superfly> inetpro: I've moved away from za.archive, it's always buggy :-(
<inetpro> superfly: looks like a good idea
<inetpro> superfly: which server do you use?
<superfly> depends...
<superfly> I think I usually just go for "archive"
 * inetpro just took the 'za.' out for now
 * JabberwockyA19 zzzz
#ubuntu-za 2014-05-15
<Kilos> morning all
<jabberwocy> morning all
<Kilos> hi there
<Kilos> spekko sick again
<jabberwocy> don't think so, I assume he wanted me to give him a lift this morning
<jabberwocy> my sim card broke yesterday so nobody has been able to call me
<jabberwocy> he doens live very far from work, gets here faster than I do with my car driving on the N1 and all :(
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> how does a sim card break?
<jabberwocy> Kilos: it was 9 years old, when I took it out to put in my new (second-hand) phone it didn't go well
<Spekko> more Kilos
<Kilos> aha rough handling
<Kilos> hi Spekko jy laat ne
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Xethron> hi Kilos
<Squirm> <Kilos> lets hope Squirm sees us <-- Hi :)
<bduk1> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi bduk1 
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> somaun had probs with upgrading fedora
<Kilos> i just membered you the redhat man not fedora
<Kilos> anyway he got it going
<Kilos> hi superfly ThatGraemeGuy 
<Squirm> ok
<Squirm> it's both run by Red Hat
<Squirm> well, RH backs Fedora, Fedora is their community driven OS
<Kilos> but if you have time look at that paste he gave and tell me what you see there please
<Kilos> wrong packages i think
<Kilos> i686 and x86_64 cant be same imo
<Kilos> http://pastebin.com/WuN5RuJF
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<superfly> hi Kilos, ThatGraemeGuy, Squirm, bduk1, Xethron
<bduk1> Hi superfly 
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<charl_> how's it going with you folks
<Kilos> cold
<Kilos> only the aircom peeps are used to it
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: No problem
<Vince-0> o/
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Vince-0> sup
<charl_> hi Maaz 
<charl_> hi mazal 
<charl_> sorry autocomplete fail :S
<mazal> Hi charl
<charl_> how's it going
<mazal> Good thanx and you ?
<charl_> good
<Kilos> sigh 2 hours no power again
<Kilos> hi alt
<Kilos> altus, 
<altus> wudup
<Kilos> not much
<altus> what do you do?
<Kilos> im old and retired kinda
<Kilos> wbb
<mazal> Bye everyone
<jabberwocky_> tot later
<Kilos> at  last aquarat 
<aquarat> yes
<aquarat> that is me
<Kilos> wb
<Kilos> i asked you days ago whats with the nick
<aquarat> yeah
<aquarat> I sometimes don't have time to check my irc client :P
<aquarat> damn
<aquarat> this little armhf box has been up for 70 days
<Kilos> ah
<aquarat> lol
<aquarat> in the time it's been up it's used... 4.2 kwh of electricity
<aquarat> at a rate of  R 1.42 per kwh, it has cost me R 6.00
<aquarat> for 70 days!
<Kilos> thats good
<aquarat> it's a quad core machine with 3GB of RAM
<Kilos> wow
<aquarat> in short, armhf is amazing
<aquarat> especially in south africa
<aquarat> with Eskom ;)
<Kilos> what does a normal pc consume over the same period
<Kilos> how do you measure the power use aquarat ?
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> when i dont chat nothing happens here
<theblazehen> hehe yeah
<theblazehen> My enter button broke, so..
<Kilos> ouch how can that happen
<Kilos> put your fingers on diet, they too heavy for the keys
<theblazehen> lol
<theblazehen> I linked right shift to enter now...
<Kilos> hi smaboshe 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight.
<Kilos> oh! and night inetpro 
<Kilos> hehe
#ubuntu-za 2014-05-16
<nuvolari> o/
<jabberwocky_> moring all
<Kilos> hi jabberwocky_ Spekko and others
<Spekko> more kilos
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<jabberwocky_> môre Kilos
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
 * jabberwocky_ slaps Spekko with a large rain cloud
<Kilos> someone explain to me why peeps are leaving telkom
<Kilos> Telkom CEO Sipho Maseko said that it is time for the company to wake up and start to deal with the real reasons why its customers are leaving the operator.
<Kilos> he dont explain in the link
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> where am i missing the boat. i prefer telkom mobile
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning
<Vince-0> o/
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> hi bushtech bduk 
<bduk> More Kilos  en almal
<bushtech> Hi kilos, others
<Vince-0> surpdurp
<Kilos> hi Golynx superfly 
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<jabberwocky_> Maaz: seen highvoltage
<Maaz> jabberwocky_: highvoltage was last seen 3 months, 21 days, 17 hours, 11 minutes and 44 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-01-24 09:47:33 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2014-01-26 10:49:54 PST
<theblazehen> Hi Kilos 
<charl_> good afternoon gentlemen
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Sure
<theblazehen> Hi charl_ 
<charl_> hi theblazehen 
<Golynx> hi theblazehen, charl_, jabberwocky_, etc...
<theblazehen> hi Golynx 
<Golynx> some peeps are missing the boss? :D
<Golynx> aka highvoltage
<jabberwocky_> hi Golynx, yeah I was looking for him
 * jabberwocky_ used facebook bleh
<Golynx> jabberwocky_ oh np :)
<Private_User> afternoon all
<Private_User> afternoon jabberwocky_, theblazehen, charl_, Golynx
<Private_User> oops sorry I missed one, afternoon Kilos
<theblazehen> Hi Private_User 
<Golynx> hi Private_User
<Kilos> hehe
<charl_> hi Golynx 
<charl_> hi Private_User 
<kbmonkey> lo Kilos 
<Kilos> ohi kbmonkey 
<Kilos> i needed help with a command to format a stick to mbr please
<Kilos> and fat
<kbmonkey> lol, sure Kilos 
<Kilos> but mind you any format after gives choices
<kbmonkey> you in a server cli only mode I guessing
<Kilos> just the mbr thing
<Kilos> no ian is on kde and it doesnt have disk utility
<kbmonkey> what is your goal Kilos ?
<Kilos> to make a bootable install stick
<kbmonkey> format does not touch the mbr, no. mbr is simply a region on the disk where your boot loader gets installed
<Kilos> yes man but many sticks dont have it so dont boot
<kbmonkey> ah a bootable debian or ubuntu?
<Kilos> he wants to try 7 with it
<kbmonkey> excuse me?
<Kilos> lol he want to try 7 with unetbootin
<kbmonkey> what is 7?
<Kilos> he has the iso but no dvds to burn to and needs to install it for work
<Kilos> windoooooows 7 man
<Kilos> ai ek sukkel darem
<kbmonkey> oh I do not think unetbootin does windows
<Kilos> aha
<kbmonkey> you will have to contat windows support for that :P
<Kilos> i thought it moight do any iso
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> all brains are here
<kbmonkey> no, unetbootin looks for the vmlinuz kernel files to boot silly monkey
<Kilos> oh me oh my
<kbmonkey> hey you could try it though
<kbmonkey> but you know windows is known to *not* be able to boot off usb 
<kbmonkey> linux was the first and only
<Kilos> just found this
<Kilos> http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/2432-usb-windows-7-installation-key-drive-create.html
<kbmonkey> there may be other third party programs that allow you to boot windows iso from usb
<Kilos> they will most likely want to sell you other software
<kbmonkey> cool you are ahead of me Kilos are you going to try that?
<Kilos> but anyway we still arent at the command to format mbr into a stick
<Kilos> mkfs something or other
<Kilos> no not me man'
<Kilos> dont get like inetpro and say man mkfs
<kbmonkey> okay I can help you here...
<kbmonkey> plug in the usb and find the device path with 'fdisk -l'
<kbmonkey> /dev/sdc for example
<Kilos> ya
<kbmonkey> sudo fdisk /dev/sdX
<kbmonkey> are you ready to destroy all the data on your usb Kilos ?
<Kilos> does that open further options
<kbmonkey> so make *sure* it is your usb you type in there ha ha
<kbmonkey> no we are going to tell it what to do
<Kilos> man im not doing it
<Kilos> i use disk utility
<kbmonkey> but you dont have disk utility
<Kilos> i do in unity
<Kilos> might have a name change now
<kbmonkey> fine 
<Kilos> but disk in dash finds it
<kbmonkey> I get paid in bananas anyway ;D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> does that fdisk give the mbr option 
 * Kilos sends a large buncha nanas to the monkey
<kbmonkey> he he thanks kilos
<kbmonkey> after you run fdisk it says 'm for help'
<Kilos> ty
<kbmonkey> then you see all the commands you can use
<kbmonkey> you can set bootable flag (a)
<Kilos> ok ty my monkey
<kbmonkey> but the mbr will be empty until you unetbootin to it
<kbmonkey> that fills the mbr
<kbmonkey> I hope that makes sense?
<kbmonkey> if the usb is not fat already you would need to reformat it
<Kilos> makes it active
<kbmonkey> sudo mkfs.fat -F 32 /dev/sdX
<kbmonkey> that makes FAT32
<Kilos> ya i told him fat but it didnt boot
<kbmonkey> sudo mkfs.fat -F 32 /dev/sdXY
<kbmonkey> ^ that, include the partition number
<kbmonkey> ja try set boot flag
<Kilos> will tell him ty
<Kilos> so my monkey whats news your side
<Kilos> 11 days to next meet
<kbmonkey> sigh, not much Kilos 
<kbmonkey> tired today
<kbmonkey> think to take a nap now
<Kilos> ok
<Meisterbrau> http://qoinpro.com/d8514189e15be36b7a0866b56992af7d   free crypto coins including Bitcoin paid DAILY - FREE - sign up there
<Kilos> hi Meisterbrau 
<Meisterbrau> hola
<Meisterbrau> te gusta bitcoin?
<Meisterbrau> hey
<Meisterbrau> you like bitcoin and cryptos? tell everybody in South Africa
<Meisterbrau> kilos did you know that nelson mandela was my hero?
<Kilos> nope
<Meisterbrau> i once did a speech and i was a delegate for the ANC in 1991
<Meisterbrau> in college
<Kilos> i gotta go eat wbb
<Meisterbrau> sign up for bitcoin
<Meisterbrau> free
<Kilos> my data is too limited to run a pc full time
<charl_> good evening
<charl_> friday ! yay
<charl_> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> :)
<charl_> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hi charl_ 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-05-17
<Meisterbrau> http://bitcoinmacroeconomics.com/2014/05/13/free-bitcoin-and-other-coins-qoinpro-sign-up-here/   <------free coins day 1-4 of what i got ....free bitcoin litecoin feathercoin, and more
<kbmonkey> morning
<Kilos> morning peeps
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> wbb
<Vince-0> hi
<kbmonkey> sup Vince-0 
<magespawn> howdy all
<Kilos> my magespawn  hows you man
<magespawn> good and you Kilos?
<Kilos> ok ty
<Kilos> bad job you got, you too scarce here
<magespawn> working too hard?
<Kilos> you must be ya
<Kilos> we just lonely outa you
<Kilos> everything works so nothing to fix and no buntu noobs
<magespawn> ah well i break something so we have something to fix
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hows the family lad?
<magespawn> they all good, inlaws are here this weekend
<Kilos> ah
<Vince-0> sup kbmonkey, diablo double drops week
<kbmonkey> Vince-0, double drops? 
<magespawn> hey Vince-0 kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hallo magespawn 
<Vince-0> moar lewt
<kbmonkey> I am guessing it means you earn more in-game rewards :P
<kbmonkey> https://fsf.org/news/fsf-condemns-partnership-between-mozilla-and-adobe-to-support-digital-restrictions-management?pk_campaign=mozilla_eme&pk_kwd=email
<Vince-0> kbmonkey: you'd be right
<Vince-0> 100% extra chance to drop legendary items
<kbmonkey> reading Linux 
<kbmonkey> Linux Voice mag
<magespawn> as long as they only work on the adobe ones, that should be okay
<kbmonkey> it's not okay when mozilla sends the message that they are "giving up on the digital rights freedom fight"
<kbmonkey> it is pretty much the reason they are encouraging the html5 specification, to embed media that does not require third party codecs
<kbmonkey> and this will negate all of that effort
<magespawn> anyway I am off home, later all
<Rynofear> Kilos: my internet is really broken today
<Rynofear> lol
<Kilos> hi Rynofear 
<charl_> good evening
<charl_> whow first really warm day outside today
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> hi gremble welcome to ubuntu-za
<superfly> hi Kilos
<charl_> hi Kilos, superfly 
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<superfly> hi charl_
<gremble> Hello Kilos. Thank you. kbmonkey told me about the community, so I thought that I would come hang around and see what goes on
<plustwo_> hello hello hello ... o/
<plustwo_> hi oom...
<Kilos> hi plustwo_ 
<plustwo_> :)
<Kilos> great gremble nice to see  new faces here
<plustwo> i noticed...
<plustwo> are you well otherwise?
<Kilos> gremble, we mostly just chat here about most things, but also help new linux users that need it
<plustwo> kwl
<Kilos> and we drink cyber coffee made by our bot
<Kilos> ya plustwo we good just cold and you?
 * plustwo is out of pta on short vacation in rustenburg (cashan) :)
<Kilos> aha
<gremble> Haha I will probably always be a "new linux user" so it is pretty good to have help around :P
<Kilos> bit warmer there ya
<plustwo> a bit warmer this side yes
<Kilos> ive been a noob for about 6 years now
 * plustwo disagress with Kilos
<Kilos> ?
<plustwo> you are a dude master now...
<gremble> As per introduction, I am a compsci student at tuks atm.
<Kilos> cool gremble 
<Kilos> plustwo, everyone here has helped me
<plustwo> you hi gremble
<gremble> Hello plustwo :)
<Kilos> i can only help peeps convert windows pcs to ubuntu pcs
<gremble> Defenstrenation is a noble cause
<plustwo> Kilos: you now know the ins and outs around the topics
<plustwo> :)
<Kilos> hehe fooled you hey
<Kilos> when it seems as if i know what im saying im pming with someone that knows
<gremble> Or you have a stackexchange page open that knows
<gremble> :P
<plustwo> Kilos: you should know by now that i'm here and i'm not here ...
<Kilos> lol i dont even know what stack exchange is
<Kilos> ya i know most of the nicks that been here long time
<plustwo> gremble: plse explain stockexchange in short in your terms ...
<gremble> Oh, then you are missing out on a glorious resource. It is a network of Q&A sites where there is a lot of information on pretty much any topic your heart could desire
 * plustwo is also lost
<Kilos> oh
<plustwo> is that stockexchange?
<Kilos> stackexchange
<gremble> https://stackexchange.com/sites
<plustwo> new terminology to me
<gremble> There is an infographic on the various subsites that they host
<gremble> Stack Overflow is primarily programming, the rest are quite aptly named
<plustwo> gremble: can Maaz give us a def of stockexchange?
<gremble> Stockexchange is the JSE where you by and sell shares. Stackexchange is a large Q&A network.
<gremble> buy*
<gremble> my fingers are dumb
<Kilos> where are you gremble ?
<plustwo> gremble: i suggest you should take it easy when mentioning new acronyms ... maybe also give a short desc of the acro ... :) shouldn't hurt
<plustwo> no offence
<plustwo> appologies if any
<Kilos> inetpro, you here old man??
<plustwo> bet he's not
<gremble> Q&A is question and answer. It means the site is basically in the format of contributors asking a question and other contributors answering it.
<Kilos> ya he likes lurking when he isnt on holiday
<plustwo> will wake him up ... gimme a sec Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> JSE is the Johannesburg Stock Exchange. and I live in Pretoria
<Kilos> ah gremble then you also near freezing your nuts off
<Kilos> oh you young so internal heaters still work
<gremble> Ive been under a hot laptop the entire day writing a conference paper for monday
<gremble> so I am actually pretty hot
<gremble> haha
<Kilos> lol
<plustwo> gremble: you on your last year? if i may ask
<gremble> No, sort of first actually. Changing my course direction to applied mathematics
<gremble> so I have some 2nd year subjects, but mostly first
<plustwo> eish! ok.
<plustwo> with creditaions to compsci
<plustwo> ^creditations
<gremble> theoretical computer science is an incredibly interesting field, but I am not a big fan of programming
<plustwo> :) know... 
 * plustwo is in IT security and web infrastructure :/
<plustwo> gremble: on which OS?
<gremble> that is an interesting field as well.   I read a paper the other day about an attack on anonimity networks that use crystal clock on a server to compomise the server location
<gremble> Linux grumble 3.14.2-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Apr 27 11:28:44 CEST 2014 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Kilos> sjoe
<gremble> Literally just heats up the server and does a time check to see the difference in time
<plustwo> :( that is bad
<plustwo> which flavour are you on? OS wise...
<plustwo> oh! arch!
<gremble> Haha yes. Arch with i3
<Kilos> so gremble where do you know kbmonkey from?
<Kilos> he chairs our monthly meetings mostly
<Kilos> bed time for ballies. night all. sleep tight
<charl_> nn Kilos 
<charl_> hi gremble 
<charl_> hey another i3 user
<charl_> hi plustwo 
<gremble> He is on another freenode channel where I idle
#ubuntu-za 2014-05-18
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey and others
<kbmonkey> Kilos, 0/
<kbmonkey> superfly, is that the underground maze you talk about?
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<charl_> good afternoon
<charl_> hi Kilos, kbmonkey 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Okay :-)
<thefatmunky> hi all…linux/ubuntu newbie here…hoping someone can help me get my installation up and running, battling a bit. thanks
<charl_> hi thefatmunky 
<charl_> just ask, don't ask to ask :)
<thefatmunky> oh ok, thanks
<thefatmunky> i’m trying to dual boot on a mac (macbook pro 8.2), 1st i tried refit, now refind boot manager, getting the same result, tried v14.04 and also 12.04, both doing the same thing, boot, choose bootable usb with linux on, gets to where it says will load kernel next and then screen just goes black/blank, anyone familiar with this?
<charl_> yes
<charl_> i don't know your method
<charl_> but i have developed an extensive solution a couple of years back
<charl_> https://github.com/ushahidi/Ubuntu_MacBook_Pro_8.1
<charl_> yours is one version later
<charl_> i would assume what works on 8.1 would work on 8.2 as well
<charl_> but i can't guarantee that of course
<charl_> you can compare the lshw dump if you like
<charl_> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/ushahidi/Ubuntu_MacBook_Pro_8.1/master/lshw.txt
<charl_> i created a bootable usb flash drive with syslinux
<charl_> the only issue i had was with the wireless
<charl_> i needed to install a very strange hack to get that going
<charl_> i don't know if this is at all still relevant on ubuntu 14.04
<charl_> they probably long fixed it already
<charl_> i don't have the MBP anymore so i can't compare
<thefatmunky> thanks charl_! will have a look at that and give it a go
<charl_> look at the create script and the method i used there to create the usb flash drive
<thefatmunky> do you know if 14.04 works on older macs like the 8.2?
<charl_> i would assume it does, i have no idea
<thefatmunky> ok, tx
<thefatmunky> i created my bootable usb with “Linux usb builder”, worked great and very simple
<charl_> i'm not familiar with this tool
<charl_> but i have grown weary of all these automated tools
<charl_> i have had many problems and now prefer to do things manually
<charl_> then at least i have control over what happens and know where to look in case it doesn't work
<charl_> you don't know what all these automated tools do underwater
<charl_> but i guess, if it works, it works
<thefatmunky> if i still don’t come right, anyone know of a place in jhb where i can take my mac and have it installed?
<charl_> make contact with the glug
<charl_> there *might* be somebody who is willing to help you
<charl_> i can warn you, a lot of linux people are really anti-apple
<thefatmunky> thanks, will try do that
<charl_> :)
<charl_> good luck !
<charl_> i'm off ttyl
<thefatmunky> thanks, cheers
<Kilos> hi thefatmunky hang here. we had someone that did an install on a mac just recently
<Kilos> anyway welcome to ubuntu-za
<thefatmunky> hi kilos
<thefatmunky> thanks
<Kilos> ill try remember who it was or when the clever peeps get online tonight im sure well find who it was
<thefatmunky> thanks so much
<Kilos> might be a guy called xethron
<Kilos> but feel free to stay here and once its working you can stay here anyway
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> have some coffee meantime
<thefatmunky> :)
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> just type in maaz coffee please and youll get a cup of cyber coffee
<thefatmunky> lol, cool
<Kilos> there is a tool called unetbootin for making install flash drives
<thefatmunky> maaz coffee please
<Maaz> thefatmunky: Righto
<Kilos> not sure if it will work on a mac
<Kilos> Maaz, google unetbootin for mac
<Maaz> Kilos: "UNetbootin - Homepage and Downloads" http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ :: "UNetbootin, Universal Netboot Installer | Free software downloads at ..." http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin/ :: "Fixing UNetbootin on Mac OS X to create a Bootable Linux USB" http://tech.anoj.net/2013/01/fixing-unetbootin-on-mac-os-x-to-create.html :: "How to create a
<Maaz> bootable USB stick on OS X without UNetbootin in ..." http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4K1TajD3z…
<thefatmunky> tried it, after it created the bootable usb it said something like “only for use on a pc” 
<Kilos> cant a mac boot from usb?
<thefatmunky> managed to get it created with “linux usb builder”
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and thefatmunky!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<thefatmunky> seems like it starts the install and then it just goes black/blank after the message loading kernel
<Kilos> there might be some tricks to making a mac human friendly
<Kilos> im too stupid for that but others will be able to help im sure
<Kilos> the brains will be here tonight
<kbmonkey> charl_, Kilos hello
<kbmonkey> hi thefatmunky 
<thefatmunky> hi kbmonkey
<Kilos> hi charl_ do you remember who installed ubuntu onto a mac some weeks back?hi my mon
<Kilos> we got another monkey here too
<Kilos> now you can share bananas
<thefatmunky> :P :)
<Kilos> kbmonkey, what mac experience you got lad
<Kilos> ?
<kbmonkey> har harhar, funny Kilos 
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> to answer your question Kilos : null
<Kilos> i think it was xethron that installed onto a mac some weeks back
<kbmonkey> Dunno. but I read in the Linux Voice magazine they going to have articles on doing just that
<thefatmunky> mac prob not the best machine to get started on but all i have right now, now just to get the damn thing to work
<kbmonkey> all I know is they make it tricksy to boot anything other than osx :(
<kbmonkey> but it can be done apparently
<kbmonkey> have you tried anything so far thefatmunky ?
<thefatmunky> well i tried both refit and refind as boot manager to see if the problem is not there, but still doing so, then also i tried 14.04 first and then 12.04 but also doing so….battled to get the usb bootable on mac but then got past that and now stuck here…starts the install, gets to loading kernel then just ends there, black/blank screen
<kbmonkey> this is the intel based mac you have thefatmunky ?
<thefatmunky> yes
<kbmonkey> does refit detect your ubuntu installation? 
<thefatmunky> it detects the usb with it on, i select it, it starts and gets to that point yes
<kbmonkey> I have to ask because I am not sure if you meant it booted half way, or did not boot at all
<kbmonkey> ah
<Kilos> idea
<Kilos> can you run the ubuntu live?
<kbmonkey> what is the last thing you see printed out before it hangs thefatmunky ?
<Kilos> dont go the install toute and see if it works as a live stick first
<thefatmunky> hehe…live?
<thefatmunky> last thing is loading kernel
<kbmonkey> usually if the usb boot hangs or crashes, we suggest you check if your ISO download is not corrupt
<thefatmunky> oh, run it off the stick?
<Kilos> ubuntu has two choices
<Kilos> try and install
<kbmonkey> yes it runs off the stick directly into memory
<Kilos> and everything works then?
<thefatmunky> can try that
<thefatmunky> brb
<Kilos> also it will put an install icon on the desktop that you can double click and try install that way
<Kilos> oh my
<kbmonkey> for when he comes back
<kbmonkey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/MacOSX
<Kilos> i go fetch sheep quick
<kbmonkey> okay
<thefatmunky> sorry guys, back
<Kilos> wb thefatmunky 
<Kilos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/MacOSX
<Kilos> my monkey found that link for you
<thefatmunky> thanks
<thefatmunky> have to run, will check in later, cheers all
<kbmonkey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick
<kbmonkey> that is the link I should have given first
<Kilos> Xethron, hello
<Kilos> are you the ubuntu onna mac guy
<bushtech> anybody know how to set zsync to start at specific time? Need to zsync a large file and want it to start at 5 past 12 so I use my free cap
<bushtech> zsync runs as a command in terminal so presumably some standard terminology will work
<bertus> hey guys
<bertus> does anyone know how to change wallpapers in xubuntu?
<Trixar_za> Right Click, Desktop Properties?
<Trixar_za> Er, Preferences, not Properties
<Trixar_za> lol
<Trixar_za> Oh wait no, I'm using PCManFM to manage the desktop - I'm just using XFCE4's window manager
<Trixar_za> With XFCE it's Desktop Settings...
<Trixar_za> But you can still access it from the right click
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> nearly had to do a reinstall
<Kilos> lost my nm-applet
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks  man
<Maaz> no probs, Kilos
<superfly> bushtech_: cron
<Kilos> evening superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> when's the next meeting?
<Kilos> 27th superfly 
<Kilos> you got some new ideas for us?
<superfly> I think it's in my diary
<Kilos> ill send out reminders before
<Kilos> or get the pro too anyway
<bushtech_> superfly: thanks, reading up cron, will have a bash at it
<superfly> bushtech_: back in the day when Telkom had their R7 for all night special, and I still had dial up, I used to make my server dial up to the internet at 5 past 7 at night and kill the connection at 6:55 the next morning, except for weekends, where I'd dial up on a Friday night and kill the connection on Monday morning
<superfly> using cron
<bushtech_> Thats exactly what I'm trying to
<bushtech_> So do I add somethinf like this in front of my  zsync command:1 0 * * * 
<bushtech_> Do I need to do any cron setup beforehand?
<superfly> sudo crontab -e
<superfly> (edit cron)
<superfly> that should kick off at 1 minute past midnight
<superfly> or just "crontab -e" to use your own crontab (not the system one)
<bushtech_> so I put my whole zsync command into the cron file as a line and start it with something like 1 0 * * * 
<bushtech_> ?
<superfly> yes
<superfly> isn't that what it tells you?
<bushtech_> Ah. million thanks. Got it
<bushtech_> yep, just read it lol
<superfly> kbmonkey: did you find my maze?
<superfly> kbmonkey: I also built a castle (sortof)
<superfly> night everyone
#ubuntu-za 2015-05-11
<barrydk> More almal
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
 * Kilos needs to restart
<Padroni> morning
<Kilos> hi Padroni  pieter2627  inetpro  plustwo  
<Kilos> morning Guest87445  
<Padroni> hola
<pieter2627> morning Kilos 
<pieter2627> and all others
<Padroni> as a matter of interest
<Padroni> http://thehackernews.com/2015/05/gpu-rootkit-linux-Keylogger.html
<Padroni> not sure who all finds security interesting but I tend to follow these things
<Kilos> ty Padroni  
<Padroni> The Jellyfish one is interesting, as it utilizes the GPU processor and memory
<Padroni> thereby avoiding detection 
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac  SDCDev  
<TinuvaMac> morning Kilos and gents
<Padroni> Mail Queues.  Dealing with hundreds of thousands of spam emails surgically removes any good weekend memories.
 * Padroni sighs
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> ew
<ThatGraemeGuy> so glad I don't have to deal with mail, its a schlep
<Padroni> you have no idea, mate
<Padroni> how are you, ThatGraemeGuy?
<ThatGraemeGuy> I have some idea, I don't deal with it currently, but definitely been there, done that :-/
<ThatGraemeGuy> I'm good thanks, you? :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> well, we know how you are :p
<Padroni> hehe
<Padroni> bottled a new batch of beer this weekend
<Padroni> tried my hand at a lager this time
<Padroni> surprisingly, this one fermented two days longer than usual
<Padroni> so ABV = 4%
<ThatGraemeGuy> colder weather perhaps?
<Padroni> could be
<Padroni> but that is actually better, imo
<Padroni> If you are ever in CT area, let me know
<Padroni> Will take you to Triggerfish
<Padroni> Eric is a master brewer
<Padroni> he has about 10 different types of beer on his menu at any given time
<Padroni> even if beer isn't your thing, you should taste his
<ThatGraemeGuy> i was in somerset west last weekend
<Padroni> damnit Graeme
<Padroni> that's close to me
<Padroni> hope you didn't go swimming at the beach - red tide
<Padroni> even the sharks are on a diet here at the moment
<ThatGraemeGuy> no, stayed up at bezweni lodge and drank lots of wine
<ThatGraemeGuy> without the kids, best part ;-p
<Padroni> Koelenhof Pinorto
<Padroni> if ever you have a chance - go to Koelenhof
<Padroni> thank me later
<ThatGraemeGuy> probably never
<Padroni> best wine ever
<ThatGraemeGuy> the wife isn't into wine much so we don't ever really go to farms
<Padroni> ah but she will love that one
<ThatGraemeGuy> in fact she doesn't really drink, wine or not
<Padroni> oh
<Padroni> bummer
<Padroni> #designateddriverthen
<ThatGraemeGuy> hahaha
<Squirm> Morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Spekko> Hello erribody
<Kilos> lol hi plustwo  
<stickyboy> Spekko: :P
<stickyboy> Errbody in the club get tipsy
<Padroni> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkuY_qDoVrI
<inetpro> `good mornings
<Kilos> morning inetpro  
<arnaudmez> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi arnaudmez  
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> how are things Kilos?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<magespawn> good thanks
<magespawn> i have an interesting problem with a win machine
<magespawn> but it looks like i might have solved it, just rebooting to test
<Kilos> sjoe, lets hear
<magespawn> the default explorer has been replaced by the POS one, in the registry
<Kilos> get ccleaner
<Kilos> it sorts registry and many other probs
<Kilos> https://www.piriform.com/ccleaner
<magespawn> when the computer is like this you cannot get online or browse files etc, unless you know the command
<magespawn> http://www.thewindowsclub.com/windows-explorer-exe-does-not-start
<magespawn> you have to edit the registry by hand
<Kilos> fetch it with another pc then transfer i over
<Kilos> even with your fone maybe
<magespawn> nah i have edited the registry already the pc is booting normally, now to test to make sure
<Kilos> ok but then get ccleaner anyway
<magespawn> yes and malewarebytes just to make sure
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> and avast
<Kilos> and a bucket of patience
<magespawn> back again
<Kilos> wb
<magespawn> fortunately, i am in a bar, so if it comes to drinking my problems away, i am spoilt for choice 
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> brb just switching computers
<magespawn> right back again
<Kilos> wb magespawn  
<magespawn> thanks
<magespawn> dinner time
<Kilos> enjoy
<magespawn> going to try an complete some of the codecademy courses i started
<magespawn> doing the python one at the moment
<arnaudmez> python ...
<arnaudmez> hmmm good
<arnaudmez> Try to eat it with chili sauce, you won't regret
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> sweet chilli and garlic
<stickyboy> Mannnnn
<stickyboy> I want to drink my problems away.
<Kilos> boyyy
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> it doesnt work you just end up with a headache in the morning
<stickyboy> Kilos: Tru
<stickyboy> And I start flirting with girls on WhatsApp.
<stickyboy> Not cool, man.
<stickyboy> Better to drink coffee and hack Linux.
<Kilos> you supposed to flirt even when you are sober
<Kilos> but not online, face to face
<stickyboy> True
<stickyboy> Only dudes in my office right now though.
<arnaudmez> I will think about going Tea and Hack Linux
<arnaudmez> CLI for ever ... 
<arnaudmez> Who here uses Linux at work ?
<stickyboy> arnaudmez: Let's get tattoos, "LINUX 4 LYFE"
<stickyboy> arnaudmez: I manage like 40 Linux servers at work. :P
<arnaudmez> stickyboy: That's great ... that's the place i should be ...
<arnaudmez> Not sitting in front of MS machine filling couples of forms, snorring and snorring and snorring
<arnaudmez> One of the best thing i like is to manage Cisco, HP and even MS servers from my Linux box ... makes me feel like MoU
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<Tonberry> hi
<magespawn> arnaudmez: i do, but mostly on my machine, most of the work machines are windows 
<stickyboy> arnaudmez: You gotta be hardcore
<stickyboy> Tell people FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUCK Windows.
<stickyboy> :P
<arnaudmez> magespawn: how do you feel things when you command those MS from LNX box
<magespawn> arnaudmez: mostly desktops for people to work on, only one or two server machine, i do have a few centos boxes running asterisk
<Trixar_za> Probably better than using a MCRSFT box
<Trixar_za> :P
<magespawn> whoever wrote this course spent a fair amount of time around monty python
<Kilos> lol
<arnaudmez> CentOs that's great
<arnaudmez> brb
<magespawn> my bed is calling me, chat tomorrow all
<Kilos> night magespawn  
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> i go eat
<Kilos> hi octoquad  
<octoquad> hey Kilos long time :)
<Kilos> yeah man you naughty
<octoquad> been so busy man :(
<octoquad> work work
<Kilos> ya thats life
<octoquad> finally have some time again, so that's why I'm online. Did (I forgot his name) come right with the bug fix?
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> pieter i think it was
<Kilos> i actually forgot to ask him
<octoquad> yes I think that's his name
<Kilos> that was the papercuts thing i think
<octoquad> shame man, feel bad for not helping him out
<Kilos> he will understand
<octoquad> So some good news, launchpad is getting git integration. Should be a lot easier for folks to help contribute back to the web site.
<Kilos> hehe im scared of github
<Kilos> but guys like stickyboy  live there
<octoquad> why you scared?
<Kilos> its too much thinking
<octoquad> hahaa
<octoquad> compared to launchpad, I think launchpad makes you think more
<octoquad> hehe
<Kilos> ya i battled a bit there today as well
<octoquad> Kilos, off on tangent, anything urgent to do on the trello board
<octoquad> programming wise
<Kilos> this etherpad thing the ubuntu peeps use
<octoquad> ah
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> lets go see
<Kilos> i thinks its ok atm, we just waiting for fly to do the last merge to the africa site
<Kilos> then that can go in the done box
<octoquad> ibid?
<Kilos> ibid is running on inetpro  s server
<Kilos> ec2
<Kilos> he worked it out
<octoquad> ok so thats handled
<Kilos> there are libraries that are there in later ubuntus
<octoquad> apt-offline
<Kilos> im not sure what he did, maybe a vm thing
<octoquad> ?
<octoquad> ok
<Kilos> i was going to look at that but been a bit busy too
<Kilos> there is another thing there too for offline stuff
<octoquad> create automated backup procedure of Trello board <- not to hard to automate
<octoquad> ^ Can do that tonight
<Kilos> the one below apt-offline
<Kilos> cool the pro will be happy
<Kilos> i removed something i shouldnt have hence the backup thing
<Kilos> the pro has also been very busy
<Kilos> doesnt even come for coffee anymore
<octoquad> hehe
<octoquad> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> octoquad: There isn't a pot on
<octoquad> ah
<octoquad> :(
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
 * octoquad smiles
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already. Just type in Maaz coffee please
<octoquad> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> octoquad: Alrighty
<Kilos> inetpro  coffee time
<octoquad> Ok so apt-offline or Camicri Cube
<octoquad> I can look at both this week. What's the goal though?
<octoquad> just an easy way to distribute package updates offline for new users?
<Kilos> the idea is for peeps that dont have net but still want ubuntu
<octoquad> distribution points for offline updates as well?
<Kilos> where
<octoquad> not sure, but how will they get the updates if they don't have internet access?
<Kilos> i think the idea was to get all needed updates and then go distribute them
<octoquad> phew that's gigs worth of stuff
<Kilos> maybe on externals or something
<octoquad> latest release only or all active releases?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> i dunno what pros idea was
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and octoquad!
<octoquad> ok, let me start looking at these two and I'll pro what the plan is when he's online
<octoquad> wohoo thanks Maaz
<Kilos> im only on lts and would also advise offline peeps to do the same
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<octoquad> Maaz needs some tweaking hehe
<Maaz> octoquad: Sorry...
<octoquad> you heard me Maaz
<Kilos> lol
<octoquad> hehe
<octoquad> alright, let me get the automated Trello backup going.
<Kilos> good to have you back
<octoquad> good to be back :)
<octoquad> hmm, what was the plan for this trello backup script, any details on where it will be stored i.e. FTP, local folder, git repository (autocommit and push)?
<Kilos> lol i have no idea
<Kilos> inetpro  ping
<Kilos> watch he will arrive next week and go pong
<octoquad> haha
<inetpro> poing
<Kilos> holy moly
<octoquad> hey inetpro :)
<Kilos> gonna rain
<inetpro> hi octoquad
<Kilos> are you well inetpro  ?
<Kilos> and the family?
<octoquad> inetpro, what was the plan for the trello backup script, where do you want to store it? (S)FTP, local folder, git repository (autocommit and push)?
<inetpro> oh hi octoquad and Kilos
<Kilos> rofl
<inetpro> and good evening to everyone else
<octoquad> lol
<inetpro> octoquad: you work that one out for me please :-)
<octoquad> ok, so no preference really
<inetpro> nope
<inetpro> was just a random thought, seeing that trello don't do any version controls
<inetpro> not a major important issue because I do the odd wget thing
<inetpro> and that is actually easy to put in a cron job as well
<octoquad> I can write this a bash script and give instructions on how to install as a cron job
<octoquad> ?
<octoquad> yeah
<octoquad> same page
<octoquad> sure, I'll stick in some variables to make it customizable
<inetpro> my thoughts were just to have it somewhere accessible by anyone else
<inetpro> it's public info anyway
<octoquad> I suppose a local git repo, with autocommit will suffice as well so we can go back in time if need be
<octoquad> I'll work on a Trello JSON parser as well so you can use the backed up trello board and this script to work hand in hand
<inetpro> sounds interesting
<Kilos> eina
<inetpro> Kilos: ?
<octoquad> hot coffee?
<Kilos> what he talks about hurts my head
<inetpro> ai!
<octoquad> haha
<Kilos> im forgetting everything with all the work you loaded off on me
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> ohi superfly  wb
<superfly> me? I didn't go anywhere... or did I?
<Kilos> lol
<octoquad> hey superfly. How are you?
<superfly> sup octoquad, I'm doing OK, how are things on your side?
<octoquad> ok thanks, finally have some time for myself again. :)
<stickyboy> Kilos: I drank two glasses of wine.
<stickyboy> Oh man
<Kilos> lol
<stickyboy> Just merged a new post on the nairobilug blog.
<Kilos> bout time you did something
<stickyboy> https://nairobilug.or.ke/2015/05/pushing-two-git-remotes.html
<stickyboy> Man, I work overtime. I'm like 50% of this LUG.
<Kilos> lol
<stickyboy> All the young guys are like sleeping or playing video games or something.
<Kilos> i told you ubuntu locos are better than lugs
<Kilos> we share the load
<Kilos> we even welcomed you here
<stickyboy> Kilos: Hey now.
<Kilos> lol
<stickyboy> We use git, you use bzr... so you better recognize!
<stickyboy> Not to mention, you use Kenyan Ubuntu mirrors!
<stickyboy> mannnnnnn
<Kilos> with a za ubuntu guy managing them
<Kilos> because the lug okes were too slack
<Kilos> mannnnnn
<stickyboy> ;)
<Kilos> lol
<stickyboy> Pushing teh code to GitHub.
<stickyboy> All day.
<stickyboy> Every day.
<Kilos> good man
<Kilos> one day you can learn bzr too
<superfly> to the closed source service provider
<stickyboy> superfly: True
<stickyboy> But it's just a git remote, bro.
<superfly> stickyboy: gitlab - it's open source and they do hosting too
<stickyboy> superfly: I'm not freetarded.
<Kilos> lol
<stickyboy> GitHub is a great platform, I don't need it to be open source.
<Kilos> i suppose any excuse is better than none
<stickyboy> I love Stallman and GNU, but I'm not as extreme.
<stickyboy> You have to be pragmatic. :P
<stickyboy> GitHub has a solid business model. They are not evil...
<stickyboy> It's not evil to make money, y'all.
<superfly> stickyboy: totally agree, but I still prefer an open platform where there's an option
<Kilos> haha
<stickyboy> superfly: Cool
<stickyboy> superfly: But GitLab < GitHub. :P
<stickyboy> Just the truth...
<superfly> nah, I've played around with GitLab about as much as I've played around with Github, and they seem pretty much on par
<stickyboy> superfly: I almost deployed my own GitLab last year.
<stickyboy> Decided not to... I don't need one more system to manage. :P
<stickyboy> superfly: But I'm watching these guys: http://gogs.io/
<stickyboy> Written in Go. Pretty radical.
<stickyboy> Go is rad. Static binaries which don't even depend on libc.
<superfly> I'm still trying to decide which is worse: Go or Ruby (well, more Ruby on Rails)
<stickyboy> Ruby is definitely worse
<stickyboy> Go is just a modern, type-safe language with performance on par with C.
<superfly> maybe one day I'll look at Go.
<stickyboy> So that is #winning. But also Rust, D, Julia, NIm...
<superfly> don't care much for it now.
<stickyboy> Lots of cool new things coming.
<superfly> Julia is not new...
<superfly> nor is Rust, or D
<stickyboy> superfly: Sorry. "new".
<stickyboy> You know what I mean. They're noy from 1970.
<stickyboy> Splitting hairs, man ;)
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> stickyboy  behave
<Kilos> Maaz  watch them
<Maaz> oh Kilos I will watch them no problem, but you better be back soon!
<Kilos> Maaz  botsnack
<Maaz> YAY someone cares about me too!
<stickyboy> Man, PT Sans is so nice.
<superfly> stickyboy: dude, splitting hairs is my JOB
<superfly> ;-)
<superfly> ohey Xethron!
<stickyboy> superfly: Also, I think I'm two glasses of wine ahead of you so you have to cut me a LITTLE slack ;
<stickyboy> ;0
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> stickyboy: you'll always be a few glasses of wine ahead of me, I don't drink wine
<stickyboy> superfly: Do you ever use reveal.js?
<superfly> nope, but I've heard of it
<stickyboy> Well my girlfriend is in Khartoum for a month and there's no wine, so I told her tonight I'll stop drinking in solidarity. :P
<stickyboy> superfly: Kilos: https://alanorth.github.io/github-pages-2015/
<stickyboy> That's a reveal.js presentation I gave about GitHub pages last month.
<stickyboy> Kinda meta
<superfly> ah yes, the presentation thingie
<superfly> stickyboy: oh yes, githib != git
<superfly> sooo many people equate the two
<stickyboy> superfly: Yah, I was presenting to my team who are nontechnical. I wanted to hammer that point in.
<superfly> stickyboy: even the technical people think that github == git
<stickyboy> superfly: Sadly some do... haha
<stickyboy> superfly: Do you know who Daniel J Bernstein is?
<superfly> stickyboy: name rings a bell, isn't he the guy behind that DNS server?
<superfly> (or is it a mail server?)
<superfly> djbdns
<superfly> something like that...
<stickyboy> superfly: Yah, he write a lot of stuff.
<superfly> super secure, IIRC
<stickyboy> He wrote qmail too
<stickyboy> And he has been doing awesome research on crypto for at least 15 years.
<stickyboy> I dunno if you follow elliptic curve crypto stuff.
<stickyboy> He wrote ChaCha20 / Poly1035, a cipher suite for TLS.
<stickyboy> Like AES-GCM. Does key exchange, authentication, and data encryption.
<superfly> stickyboy: nope, haven't been following him
<stickyboy> superfly: That's ok
<stickyboy> Anyways, he's really smart.
<superfly> yeah, I remember that.
<stickyboy> http://safecurves.cr.yp.to/
<stickyboy> Pretty neat...
<stickyboy> NIST curves are not safe
<stickyboy> Elliptic curve discrete logarithm problem.
<stickyboy> WTF?!
<stickyboy> Math people... haha
<superfly> I need to get to bed. night all
<stickyboy> Night, man.
#ubuntu-za 2015-05-12
<barrydk> Morning everyone
<Jacques_Stry> Morning
<Kilos> morning Jacques_Stry  and all others
<Kilos> Jacques_Stry  octoquad  asked how you got on with the papercuts bug , and apologises for leaving but got super busy
<Jacques_Stry> I looked through several papercuts, but none seemed like small bugs and doesn't seem like I can fix them yet...
<Jacques_Stry> Or is he referring to a specific bug?
<Kilos> well he will be around for a bit again
<Kilos> im not sure what you guys were doing together
<Jacques_Stry> I'm a bit confused myself to what he is referring
<Kilos> werent you two working on some bug?
<Jacques_Stry> Can't remember anything >.<
<Kilos> ah
<Jacques_Stry> ec2
<Jacques_Stry> lol wrong chat
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> good morning
 * Jacques_Stry waves
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal  barrydk  
<mazal> Hy's nie hier nie oom , in 'n meeting
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> I needs some advice from the experts
 * Jacques_Stry waves - morning
<Kilos> advice on?
<mazal> I am looking for a cleaner for junk and temp stuffs , for example chrome cache and temp folders etc. I know of disk janator , but I have read many times that one should stay away from that app. So googling suggested bleachbit. Anybody here that works with bleachbit ? Is it safe to use ?
<Kilos> bleachbit
<mazal> ya
<Kilos> i think thats what it is called
<mazal> Is that app safe ?
<Kilos> i think the pro uses it
<mazal> Don't want to just run anything that might break something , never used it before , so rather I come ask
<Kilos> read first what it offers to remove, you can choose
<mazal> Yeah I read up on it and installed it , I saw that one can select what it must do , so it "seems" safe
<mazal> Mostly I want to regularly clean out chrome junk
<Kilos> hasnt it got a built in tool to do that
<Kilos> like clear cache 
<mazal> And I see it has a "administrator mode" and normal mode. So if I run it normal mode it shouldn't break anything in the system theoretically
<Kilos> ya
<mazal> Ah cool , it has a preview mode that shows what it's going to do , nice :)
<Kilos> make a backup first then experimen
<Kilos> t
<mazal> This also seems nice:
<mazal> " Vacuum: Clean database fragmentation to reduce space and improve speed without removing any data "
<magespawn> mazal for windows or linux?
<mazal> Linux magespawn
<mazal> Kubuntu to be precise
<magespawn> mmmm, i have never used something like that for linux, so i will be interested in your results
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos
<mazal> Well bleachbit just cleaned out my chrome chace which was almost 6mb of junk
<mazal> 600mb even
<Kilos> morning inetpro  
<Kilos> what ai! jy
 * inetpro must be running many things in Kilos' mind
<mazal> And it has many other system cleaners I haven't tested yet
<mazal> Morning inetpro
<Kilos> inetpro  ?
<inetpro> hi mazal
<magespawn> mazal: that is a lot, i set most of my browsers to delete on exit
<magespawn> only just recently reinstalled chromium 
<mazal> My backups started to drag a lot of all that junk
<Kilos> lol
 * magespawn waves to inetpro 
<mazal> The auto's don't bother me , but this morning I had to do a manual one , and the chrome cache took forever lol
<inetpro> hi magespawn
<octoquad> Morning all
<Kilos> hi octoquad  
<octoquad> Kilos and inetpro the Trello backup script is finished, I will publish it tonight on github. Off to work!
<Kilos> good man, ty
<stickyboy> ah hah, so you do use closed-source platforms ;)
<stickyboy> Trello ;)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thats me stickyboy  
<Kilos> they help me
<Kilos> one sees the changes others make instantly
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac  
<TinuvaMac> morning Kilos, how you doing on this fine tuesday
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<TinuvaMac> alright, back still hurts after the weekend
<Kilos> hi arnaudmez  
<arnaudmez> hi Kilos
<arnaudmez> what's on the channel
<arnaudmez> today ?
<Kilos> coffee! its cold here
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already. Just type in Maaz coffee please
<Langjan> Hi Kilos 
<magespawn> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> magespawn: Done
<Kilos> hi Langjan  
<magespawn> Maaz large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you magespawn
<Langjan> niks gebeek nie
<magespawn> Maaz botsnack
<Maaz> YAY someone cares about me too!
<Langjan> breek
<Langjan> hoe gaan dit Kilos 
<Langjan> ?
<Kilos> ek sien daai lubuntu storie
<Kilos> goed en daar
<Langjan> Ook goed dankie,ok het jy gesien
<Kilos> ek het geantwoord
<Kilos> maar makliker hier
<Kilos> het jy synaptic
<mazal> I am in shock now
<Kilos> why mazal  ?
<mazal> M$
<mazal> I went to investigate office
<magespawn> and/
<mazal> Now you have to pay per month to use office , or pay almost R5K once-off !!!!!
<mazal> Absolutely crazy
<Kilos> sjoe
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and magespawn!
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<mazal> I don't know how people support and pay this
<Kilos> 80% of pc users
<Kilos> oh no some use pirate copies
<mazal> It's insame Kilos , R5K just for working with your docs
<mazal> I don't even want to know what they charge companies for their multiple pc's
<magespawn> and most people/companies will pay, because.... insert reason here
<Kilos> to me its insane buying that first win dvd
<mazal> Where is the greed going to end
<Kilos> greed will always be part of many peeps lives
<Langjan> Thks Kilos  I am updating, will see how it goes
<Kilos> i didnt like lubuntu Langjan  but you can install everything you can on other flavours
<Kilos> i thought mate was lekker,  almost like 10.10
<arnaudmez> Langjan: better go for Kubuntu 15.04
<arnaudmez> Kilos will never tell you about but Kubuntu is great
<Kilos> its too heavy for that lappy arnaudmez  
<Kilos> old lappy
<arnaudmez> lappy ?
<Kilos> laptop
<arnaudmez> Okay I see
<Kilos> and kde is to unity users like ubuntu is too windows users
<Kilos> kde takes getting used to but i love it
<arnaudmez> Kilos: U are using old KDE dear ... go plasma 5
<Kilos> nono only with 16.04
<arnaudmez> Kilos: lol
<Kilos> hi aquarat  SDCDev  
<SDCDev> gm Kilos
<arnaudmez> someone have tested Vbox 5 yet ?
<Squirm> Morning
 * Jacques_Stry waves
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<arnaudmez> morning Squirm
<elacheche> Hi!
<elacheche> Do you have any idea is there a FOSS project to host something like people.ubuntu.com ? Or they do this using webserver + ssh +  scripts only?
<stickyboy> Vbox?
<stickyboy> Ah, VirtualBox... I didn't see there was a new version.
<stickyboy> Man, I'll test it right now. :D
<stickyboy> https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=67731    5.0 beta3
<arnaudmez> Guys I have read an article on the web saying MS Win 10 will be the last Win ... Are we thinking about what will the IT world be when Lnx will miss his principal opponent ?*
<Kilos> you think they will stop as long as they can make money?
<Kilos> hi psyatw  
<mazal> maaz , burger
<Maaz> mazal: What?
<mazal> maaz burger with cheese and fries
<Maaz> mazal: What?
<mazal> maaz what's for lunch ?
<Maaz> mazal: I prefer St Elmo's... but Scooters' deep pan pizza is also very yummy
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<mazal> Oh great , now I'm lus for pizza :P
<psyatw> hi mazal
<mazal> Hi psyatw
<magespawn> FYI they are not going to stop making windows, just name it Windows 10 no matter what, bit like apple
<Kilos> ah
<MaNI> its all part of the push to have you pay a yearly license instead of buying things AFAICT
<magespawn> and more in line with the rolling updates that some linux distributions
<magespawn> use
<arnaudmez> They will dear
<Jacques_Stry> ???
<arnaudmez> answering to Kilos
<Jacques_Stry> oh ok
<Kilos> arnaudmez  <magespawn> FYI they are not going to stop making windows, just name it Windows 10 no matter what, bit like apple
<Kilos> <magespawn> and more in line with the rolling updates that some linux distributions use
<Kilos> ai! missed him again
<arnaudmez> So, we ends up with Lnx teaching the way to Win
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> news jus said load shedding starting at 4 pm
<Kilos> sigh
<mazal> And the site is not updated yet to see how late tonight
<mazal> Incompetant didiots
<mazal> Bye everyone
 * Squirm dances
<Kilos> lol why?
<Squirm> Kilos: just managed to accomplish something I've been trying to do for a while
<Kilos> good enjoy the dance
<Squirm> Yeah - Took a while
<magespawn> chat later, home time
<Kilos> go safe
<stickyboy> Load shedding... man.
<stickyboy> If South Africa had 20 million people it wouldn't be a problem. :P
<stickyboy> The answer to all of the Earth's problems is less humans!
<Squirm> Heh
<Squirm> stickyboy: hence deadly virus' :)
<Squirm> Population control
 * Squirm blames Eskom for AIDS
<Kilos> 50 mil last i heard
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hmm...
<octoquad> ja
<Kilos> hehe
<octoquad> Trello Snapshot is up: https://github.com/octoquad/trello-snapshot
<Kilos> inetpro  ^^
<inetpro> octoquad: very nice!
<inetpro> I like the approach
<Kilos> die outjie slim ne
<octoquad> hey inetpro, thanks :)
<octoquad> did it work ok for you?
<inetpro> octoquad: yes... just don't know how to see the difference between two different snapshots 
<inetpro> yet
<Kilos> put your glasses on
<inetpro> octoquad: is there not more to backup than just the one file?
<inetpro> oh hang on... I used the wrong URL to start with
<inetpro> octoquad: looks like we need something like a json diff tool 
<octoquad> inetpro, Trello serves the board as minified json file (1 line), so there will always be a difference if something has change on line 1
<inetpro> exactly
<octoquad> what should happen is we unminify it and then store it, which will generate a patch in git and is viewable as change
<inetpro> ah
<octoquad> If there is no change to the file, git won't commit anything.
<inetpro> yep, I've tested that as well
 * inetpro likes it
<octoquad> after the first commit, the repo increases by 100k for each new commit which isn't to bad
<octoquad> if we do patch support ~1-10kb depending on the size of changes generated in Trello and the last snapshot
<octoquad> might be a good feature to add for 0.2
<inetpro> what about 'git diff --color-words' ?
<inetpro> should that not work?
<inetpro> git diff HEAD^ HEAD --color-words
<octoquad> Yeah that could work, but requires a bit of scrolling I suppose.
<inetpro> yep unminifying will be much better
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
<Kilos> Maaz  watch them
<Maaz> OK Kilos I'll keep an eye on them for you
<inetpro> good night oom Kilos
<octoquad> Night Kilos
<octoquad> inetpro, yeah unminify for the when, let me see what tool can do that quickly
<kulelu88> minifying?
<octoquad> when=win
<octoquad> hey kulelu88 
<inetpro> hi kulelu88
<inetpro> kulelu88: see: https://github.com/octoquad/trello-snapshot
<kulelu88> using --global is a bad idea, especially if github.com is not your only git tool
<octoquad> I'm aware of that, but it's meant for someone who has never used git before.
<octoquad> You can set it in the repo directory itself if need be, however that is created after the first run
<octoquad> file a bug report if need be :)
<kulelu88> it's not really a bug heh. your point hold stronger than mine :)
<octoquad> file a feature request if need be hehe
<inetpro> #1 filed :-)
<kulelu88> Use the bash script to format the .json output
 * inetpro calling it a day
<inetpro> good night
<octoquad> night inetpro 
<octoquad> kulelu88, yup, busy looking at jq to see if that can help
<kulelu88> octoquad: you still here?
#ubuntu-za 2015-05-13
<barrydk> Morning everyone
<inetpro_> good mornings
<Kilos> morning inetpro_  and others
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<Squirm> Morning
<Squirm> I best be off to work. Be back in 30.
<Kilos> so brainy peeps how do i make my ubuntu email address the default? I only see choices for other email addresses
<Kilos> i keep forgetting to tick on each mail to choose and end up at the moderator eveytime
<inetpro> Kilos: google is your friend
<Kilos> i have man, and the advise they give doesnt show the ubuntu alias as an option
<Kilos> default is grayed out
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> maybe i must just try remember everytime
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac  
<TinuvaMac> morning Kilos
<Spekko> more manne
<Kilos> hi Spekko  
<Spekko> another day in paradise hey ?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> haha i just said that to a guy in some other country
<Spekko> hahaha
<Spekko> rsynced
<Kilos> lol
<Jacques_Stry> morning
<Kilos> hi Jacques_Stry  
<Kilos> hi SDCDev  what you doing?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Langjan> Hi marius
<Langjan> and Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Langjan  
<suiram> Langjan, dit lyk of ek op die pad ios
<Langjan> Kilos,  why does marius name not work in tab
<Kilos> hi suiram  welcome by ubuntu-za
<Kilos> works here
<suiram> Kilos, thankyou - still learning
<Langjan> suiram, 
<Kilos> not a problem
<Langjan> Ok its old age, trying marius
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> nou het ons nog 'n oompie
<Langjan> hys 4 jaar ouer as ek, ancient
<Kilos> mooi man nou voel ek beter
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> regte egte ballie ne
<suiram> Kilos, ek speel nie saam met kinders nie
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> jy word nou 'n junior Kilos 
<Kilos> hier is baie jonges hier, hulle is die slimmes met die nuwe goed
<suiram> Kilos, cheers vireers
<Kilos> ek sien daai ding Langjan  
<Langjan> mooi loop en lekker dag
<Kilos> sien jou weer
<stickyboy> Great article about retro games and pixel art: http://www.dinofarmgames.com/a-pixel-artist-renounces-pixel-art/
<Kilos> hmm...
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> how are you Kilos?
<Kilos> im good ty magespawn  and you?
<magespawn> all good thanks
<Kilos> we had a bally here older than langjan
<Kilos> they just installed 15.04 on his old lappy
<magespawn> cool beans
<Kilos> 86, whew ill never get there
<Kilos> nono 76
<magespawn> that is very cool
<magespawn> did he get along well?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> its just slow with only 1g ram
<magespawn> awesome
<magespawn> the full unity?
<Kilos> he is going to try get more but looks like 2g is max
<Kilos> yeah the full unity with xchat hehe
<Kilos> suiram is his nick
<magespawn> i would suggest going with xubuntu rather
<Kilos> they tried lubuntu but decided to go full unity
<magespawn> i run kali linux on my older machine, that has gnome for the desktop
<magespawn> i have never really liked lubuntu, it is lighter, but you give up too much functionality
<Kilos> oh you must look at bento sometime the pro tried it too
<magespawn> and with me they always seemed to be buggy
<Kilos> ubuntu with openbox
<Kilos> i didnt like lubuntu either
<Kilos> bemto seems quite lekker
<Kilos> bento
<Kilos> and fast
<magespawn> i did like elementaryOS as well but it is too far behind on the base ubuntu
<magespawn> let me go look
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> inetpro  you have the bento link please
<Kilos> i dont know if google can find it being unofficial
<magespawn> lets see
<Kilos> http://phillw.net/isos/bento-ubuntu-remix/sushi-trusty-rc4-i686-3.13.0-49-2014.04.2.iso
<Kilos> i think thats it
<Kilos> http://phillw.net/isos/bento-ubuntu-remix/sushi-trusty-rc4-i686-3.13.0-49-2014.04.2.iso.md5sum
<Kilos> that ones is based on 12.04 but she is already working on the 15.05 i think
<magespawn> i might wait for that
<Kilos> she needs testers
<magespawn> what is that malinux? in the same directory
<Kilos> the 14.04 one is out already too
<Kilos> i have no idea
<magespawn> unfortunately i depend too much on the computer for work to be go too much out on to the edge
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> but bento is nice and uses ubuntu repos
<magespawn> i was looking into chromeOS
<magespawn> back again
<Kilos> wb magespawn  
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> evening inetpro  
<stickyboy> Anyone been to Khartoum?
<kulelu88> any experienced Pythonistas here?
<magespawn> good night all
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> wb confluency  
<superfly> kulelu88: some people call me that
<superfly> kulelu88: ping me tomorrow evening around 20:30 if you still have a query
<kulelu88> thanks superfly 
<kulelu88> unless you're still here
<Kilos> hi qwebirc70641  
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hi sharky1  
<Kilos> welcome to you as well
<qwebirc70641> hi guys
<kulelu88> qwebirc70641: aren't you sharky1 ?
<Kilos> you visiting here from the site?
<qwebirc70641> yep
<Kilos> qwebirc70641  sharky1  if you need help just state what your prob is and someone will help you
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<melodie> good evening
<kulelu88> melodie: can you send me that free .me coupon again?
<kulelu88> I lost the email :(
<melodie> kulelu88 sorry, the promo is over
<kulelu88> is it? aah well
<melodie> it expired on april 30th
<kulelu88> no problemo
<melodie> but,
<melodie> it's not expensive at all if you want to buy one
<kulelu88> I don't want to hold on to many domains. 
<kulelu88> $10 a piece can add up quickly
<melodie> you can have the .me for a smaller price I think
<melodie> smallandbeautiful.xyz || 2.50 euros
<melodie> :)
<kulelu88> that's cheap
<melodie> it's a one year promotion
<kulelu88> and the normal price thereafter?
<melodie> it looks like it woult b
<melodie> be
<melodie> 10.48 (vat needs to be addedà
<melodie> -à +)
<kulelu88> I don't get how VAT on digital goods works in europe
<melodie> 20%
<kulelu88> So if I am in South Africa and you buy a domain for me, do I need to pay your government 20%?
<melodie> kulelu88 I don't know, but: you might want to ask #gandi : they might know
<melodie> it's their job, right? 
<melodie> kulelu88 if your domain has anything to do with ethics, alternate, free software, humanitarian or such you can request a free / no cost domain ending with ".eu.org" ie: somedomain.za.eu.org
<melodie> you can check http://eu.org
<kulelu88> interesting.
<melodie> kulelu88 sure
<melodie> we got #gnubirthday.eu.org
<melodie> for the 30th Gnu birthday !
<melodie> we : a bunch of buddies
<melodie> through internet/forums and linux chans
<kulelu88> melodie: you must be the only woman I've ever met on IRC.
<melodie> I have met other ones and so will you
<kulelu88> melodie: it's not about meeting women, it's just that representation is women in tech is so low and women can be and probably are better programmers than men
<kulelu88> *of women in tech
<melodie> not better
<melodie> as good when interested
<melodie> just many women are less interested than men in techs
<melodie> or less women are
<kulelu88> or they prefer the sales work instead of the code
<kulelu88> I don't blame them though. programming can be boring
<melodie> :)
<melodie> I don't do programming either, never found any time to learn
<melodie> not that I didn't try to get myself started
<melodie> I read the comments in the source :D
<kulelu88> do you game? melodie 
<melodie> kulelu88 I don't game either
<kulelu88> aah okay.
<melodie> I do Bento Openbox, and hold the website, forum and wiki 
<melodie> and a bit more
<melodie> I do hardware (some of it) and help people with their computing issues
<melodie> kulelu88 what about you?
<kulelu88> I'm currently doing a bit of coding. 
<kulelu88> work
<kulelu88> a bit of gaming
<kulelu88> a bit of tv
<melodie> what do you do in coding? one language, several? a particular goal or just attracted to it?
<kulelu88> I code mainly in Python
<kulelu88> but I am learning a bit about static languages too
<kulelu88> I want to build a few webapps
<melodie> ok
<kulelu88> Do you work?
<melodie> once a while, it happens 
<melodie> I hope it will happen more and more :D
<melodie> do you?
<kulelu88> yeah ... why wouldn't I :-/
<melodie> by lack of work?
<kulelu88> there is plenty, but I made a plan :)
<melodie> finding work around here is a bit hard, but I hope to get more and more to do with time
<kulelu88> yeah France is a shit country, no offence
<melodie> kulelu88 no offense, and it is heading to worse and worse
<melodie> how is za?
<kulelu88> Probably worse than France
<kulelu88> :D
<melodie> or whatever country you're living in?
<melodie> are you living in za?
#ubuntu-za 2015-05-14
<barrydk> Morning everyone
<Kilos> morning all
<Squirm> Morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac  
<TinuvaMac> morning Kilos
<SDCDev> hey Kilos
<SDCDev> I just got back into bed, trying to keep warm :|
<Kilos> hi there SDCDev  
<Kilos> lol where are you thats so cold
<Kilos> i just been outside soaking some UV's for warmth too
<SDCDev> Im in jbay Kilos
<Kilos> thats not cold man come try ptown
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> more
<kulelu88> ping superfly 
<Kilos> did he not say 8.30 tonight kulelu88  
<Kilos> thats after kids are in bed
<kulelu88> oh yes, I forgot the time
<Squirm> ergh
<Squirm> being load shed
<Kilos> eish
<Cantide> hi everyone :p
<Kilos> hi Cantide  hows things?
<Cantide> awesome~~
<Cantide> i just cycled around Seoul
<Cantide> well, not around Seoul, around my part of Seoul
<Kilos> lol
<Cantide> it's 00:38 and i just got home :D
<Cantide> feeling energized :)
<Kilos> wow go sleep man
<Cantide> how are you
<Cantide> ?
<Cantide> nah
<Kilos> good ty
<Cantide> i'll sleep around 1 :p
<Kilos> what time you get up?
<Cantide> around 08:30
<Cantide> not so early :D
<Cantide> work starts at 12 noon '-';;;
<Kilos> ah then plenty of sleep time
<Cantide> yup
<Cantide> i can sleep in until 10 if i want
<Kilos> cool
<Cantide> what are you up to?
<Cantide> it's almost 6 pm there, right? dinner time!
<Kilos> yeah im bathed and sitting at the pc watching the time go by
<Kilos> hehe
<kulelu88_away> What is the cost of living in Seoul?
<Cantide> hmmmm
<Cantide> kinda expensive
<kulelu88_away> in dollar terms per month?
<Cantide> my rent is about R 6 000 a month for a studio apartment
<kulelu88_away> that's all???? 
<kulelu88_away> define studio apartment?
<Cantide> food costs me about R 3 000 a month if i eat just rice lol
<Cantide> but usually i spend about R 10 000 on food and drink each month :'(
<Cantide> hmmm... it's about 20 m^2 - including my kitchen area and bathroom
<Cantide> furnished and clean
<kulelu88_away> so basically a box. I thought you meant studio as in "top-floor, across the building" apartment
<Cantide> aha
<Cantide> i wish
<Cantide> that's probably like R 20 000 a month lol
<Cantide> if you want, you can live in a literal box - about 3 m^2 for probably close to R 1 000 a month and save tons of cash
<Cantide> lots of options here
<kulelu88_away> including women?
<kulelu88_away> :D
<Cantide> lolz
<Cantide> there are plenty of those, too
<kulelu88_away> do they eat squid and smell?
<Cantide> some do
<Cantide> i've seen my ex eat boiled silkworm pupae
<Cantide> needless to say she is my ex
<kulelu88_away> ehh. what are you doing in Seoul? teacher?
<Cantide> but mostly they don't smell at all and they're very very sweet :p
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> not much else to do
<kulelu88_away> I'm assuming you're a young white male?
<Kilos> Cantide  did you get married yet?
<kulelu88_away> Old people and marriage. Psshhh
<Kilos> he is a durbanite
<kulelu88_away> indian fellow?
<Cantide> not yet :p
<Cantide> kulelu88_away, not that young, but yes, white male
<Kilos> very young man
<Cantide> I've met English teachers here from Ecuador and even Nigeria
<Cantide> anything is possible
<Cantide> 31 is not so young... -.-v
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> we had a guy here a few days back that is 76
<Kilos> just switched to ubuntu
<Cantide> o_o;;
<Cantide> one of my students is 58 and he just built himself a tube amp and some radio transceivers :D
<Kilos> cool
<Cantide> bye kulelu88 .-.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wb kulelu88  
<Cantide> wb 
<Cantide> oh... sleep time! good night~
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> back again
<superfly> kulelu88: pong
<kulelu88> hey superfly 
<kulelu88> I adjusted my algorithm to now use recursion but I am still working on a solution for it
<superfly> hey kulelu88, I'm just busy getting the kids into bed, I'll be back in about 20/30 minutes
<superfly> recursion -_-
<superfly> recursion is not the answer... "no" is the answer :-P
<smile4ever> hoi :p
<kulelu88> lol
<superfly> kulelu88: sorry, got distracted there for a few... what's the problem?
<Kilos> hi smile4ever  superfly  
<smile4ever> :D
<smile4ever> hi Kilos 
<smile4ever> how are you doing, Kilos 
<kulelu88> superfly: let me show you my original code
<Kilos> getting alone ok ty smile4ever  and you?
<smile4ever> you alone?
<Kilos> nono getting along
<kulelu88> https://pastee.org/fwd68
<smile4ever> I'm tired and broke, no money left :p
<Kilos> im never alone when i am online
<smile4ever> :D
<smile4ever> that's the spirit, Kilos 
<kulelu88> Now I'm trying to make this function recursive
<Kilos> oh my what did you do?
<smile4ever> kulelu88: for if for?? :o
<smile4ever> :o
<Kilos> huh?
<kulelu88> smile4ever: this is powerful stuff mate. I can throw in a while there as well ;)
<smile4ever> Kilos: check the code URL he posted ;)
<smile4ever> Kilos: I did not have a lot to spend, but now I'm fully broke :P
<smile4ever> I ate.
<smile4ever> ;)
<smile4ever> and I parked my car ;)
<Kilos> at least your tummy is full
<superfly> kulelu88: what's the aim of the script? is the aim to make it recursive, or is the aim something else and you think recursion is the solution?
<smile4ever> Kilos: unlike my benzine tank :p
<kulelu88> superfly: the aim is to check which numbers in the list add up to 30
<kulelu88> My logic is sound the way I'm doing it, but extending my for loops into a nested structure is difficult 
<kulelu88> Unless ... I have a complex way of going through the for loop
<superfly> so you want a list of numbers, which together add up to 30?
<kulelu88> superfly: let me show you my algorithm in pseudocode that I want to make into a recursive function. I think I've figured it out, but you will understand my pseudocode better
<superfly> OK
<kulelu88> superfly: https://pastee.org/5pdtd
<kulelu88> you probably see it now and have a similar solution to me. Now I'm coding it
<superfly> hmmm
<kulelu88> let me code my solution and show you. Unless you're logging out
<superfly> Not now, so let me see your solution. I'm busy looking at it as well.
<kulelu88> darn. I can't get the part where the function calls itself and it adds the second, and third numbers
<kulelu88> superfly: can you tell me what this means: addi(lt2[1:]) ??
<kulelu88> addi = a list
<inetpro> good evening
<smile4ever> bye :p
<smile4ever> slaapwel :)
<Kilos> you too smile4ever  
<Kilos> be good
<superfly> kulelu88: I'm not sure what addi() does
<superfly> never seen that syntax
<kulelu88> addi is a list =D
<smile4ever> thanks! :p
<superfly> I know what lt[1:] does
<kulelu88> no wait shit sorry
<kulelu88> addi is the function name
<superfly> ah
<kulelu88> I think I get it now. I think!! 
<superfly> kulelu88: this *almost* works: http://bin.snyman.info/v7zsg
<superfly> that while could be a "for"
 * Squirm lewks around
<kulelu88> whoa I've never seen things like enumerate before
<superfly> slightly neater: http://bin.snyman.info/p6k6q
<superfly> still not working, but I think it's better than recursion
<superfly> not sure my algorithm is entirely correct though, to be honest
<superfly> enumerate() returns a tuple of (index, value)
<superfly> technically what you *should* be doing is testing 9 + 8 + 15 + ... then 9 + 15 + ...
<superfly> and what I'm doing is testing 9 + 8 + 15 + ... then 8 + 15 + ...
<superfly> kulelu88: is this cheating? http://bin.snyman.info/j5utp
<superfly> fewer iterations: http://bin.snyman.info/pbmad
<superfly> still not 100% right
<kulelu88> superfly: not really looking for the code :P just looking for some guidance. So don't stress about figuring it out with code
<kulelu88> It's a self-challenge
<kulelu88> I could keep nesting my solution with many for loops and it would work, but that code would be horrible 
<superfly> Indeed. You can use recursion, but I'm trying to find an iterative way to solve it. 
<superfly> Without thousands of nested loops 
<kulelu88> I don't quite get the else part of recursion when you call the function on itself
<kulelu88> superfly: in a recursive way, how would you make 9 + 8, 9 + 15, 9 + 10 ?
<superfly> return addi(num, rest_of_array)
<superfly> depending on how the rest of the function is structured
<kulelu88> that could actually work. where the array is sliced and an array of all numbers excluding the first is returned and each is added individually to point 0.
<kulelu88> superfly: this is flawed, but what do you think: https://pastee.org/cujvm
<superfly> kulelu88: getting there
<kulelu88> My code ran but I got output None :D
<superfly> ja, you have a few issues
<superfly> functions are called with () not []
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<kulelu88> I see you can't add a list and int as well
<superfly> kulelu88: maybe try solving fibonacci instead? it's a little easier :-P
<kulelu88> haha. You know where this challenge comes from? Somebody posted a job posting about it and I want to solve it
<kulelu88> superfly: Ok I figured out where I went wrong. The algorithm I gave you is wrong :(
<superfly> kulelu88: do you have a link to the original job posting?
<kulelu88> check the CTPUG for May. It's there
<kulelu88> Okay so addition of 2 variables is 15 permutations
<superfly> not really seeing anything
<kulelu88> superfly: I got it!!!
<kulelu88> Hold on, coding it out
<kulelu88> superfly: https://pastee.org/pfr5w
<kulelu88> how shit is that we were both attempting to write out tools that already exist with the built-in library
<superfly> there you go
<superfly> told you there was a better way :-P
<kulelu88> what a shit google-fu kind of problem and yet the solution is so easy with the built-in tools
<kulelu88> Well at least it has been coded now. so I'm happy
#ubuntu-za 2015-05-15
<Kilos> morning alphad  octoquad  and other za peeps
<barrydk> More almal
<Kilos> hi barrydk  
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning inetpro  
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac  
<TinuvaMac> morning Kilos
<Squirm> Morning
<Squirm> does anyone know if I can use a variable as a default value in jinja2 ? Like {{ my_var | default(my_default_var)}}
<Squirm> and I got an answer to my question :)
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Squirm> 'lo Kilos
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> hello drussell  
<drussell> Kilos: yo! :oD
<Kilos> hi SDCDev  
<Kilos> ohi Neo31  
<Neo31> ohio Kilos :p hh
<melodie> o/
<SDCDev> hey Kilos
<SDCDev> sorry been working :O
<Kilos> np
<mazal> Lo everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<mazal> Gaanit oom ?
<Kilos> goed dankie en self?
<mazal> Raasie baie nie , lekker lui op die oomblik , Vrydag :)
<Kilos> lol
 * mazal sees is archiving is 2 weeks behind :P
 * mazal makes note
 * mazal puts note where he won't see it
<Kilos> lol
<melodie> mazal what about a kanboard? http://kanboard.net/
<mazal> Uhm.....that will remind me of the work that needs be done
<mazal> Notes better , disapear and don't need to do the work lol :)
<melodie> XD
<mazal> On Fridays I use notes and open window wind for some "air" :)
<mazal> wide even
<melodie> so you send the work to be done to the universe, right?
<melodie> :p
<mazal> Indeed
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a nice weekend. God bless
<Kilos> hmm...
 * Squirm lewks around
<Squirm> How is everyone?
<Kilos> we alive Squirm  and you?
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> ai!
<superfly> what now inetpro?
<inetpro> superfly: Kilos sleeping early today :-)
<inetpro> good evening everyone 
<inetpro> superfly: how are you doing?
<superfly> inetpro: not too bad, and yourself?
<inetpro> good good thanks
#ubuntu-za 2015-05-16
<Kilos> morning barrydk  and others
<Kilos> load shaeeding huh
<inetpro> helloooo Kilos 
<Kilos> hi there inetpro  
<inetpro> oh and good mornings to everyone else 
<Kilos> lol i enjoyed that
<inetpro> ;-) 
<Kilos> :-D
<inetpro> (^_-) 
<Kilos> ;-)
<inetpro> :-P 
<Kilos> no man i cant remember them all
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> was saving for a ssd but decided to get a d-link 157 instead
<Kilos> 3 times faster than the 156 i have
<Kilos> inetpro  https://www.telkommobile.co.za/internet-starter-pack/
<Kilos> can you explain what it says you get on the right of the modem please
<Kilos> oh nm i woke up
<Kilos> inetpro  something wrong with your g+ post http://bit.ly/1EM8HPp
<inetpro> Kilos: nothing wrong there
<inetpro> oh and Kilos, you want yet another Telkom starter pack?
<inetpro> why?
<Kilos> 3 times faster
<inetpro> and what is so difficult to understand on that page?
<Kilos> ive tried that link three times
<inetpro> Kilos: have you tried with a decent browser?
<Kilos> nono i missed the 512 x !@ after the 6g
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> opera and chrome cannot open it from here
<inetpro> Kilos: what do you get?
<Kilos> web page unavailable
<Kilos> Opera could not load the webpage because www.databook.bz took too long to respond. The website may be down, or you may be experiencing issues with your internet connection.
<Kilos> lemme see what chrome says
<inetpro> and that now becomes my fault?
<Kilos> ERR_CONNECTION_TIMED_OUT
<Kilos> yes bad link
<Kilos> fix it
<inetpro> works for me
<Kilos> sigh with ff i spose
<Kilos> ok ill reinstall it
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> works for me on FF and on Chrome
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> how on earth do you get to the conclusion that a reinstall will help?
<Kilos> no man i uninstalled it
<Kilos> it tries to take over here
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> how about trying the default browser?
<inetpro> you also uninstalled that?
<Kilos> what is that
<Kilos> i love opera man , i can close it and open tomorrow and all 40 links open'
<Kilos> chrome i have to shutdown with it open then hit restore tomorrow
<inetpro> fact is, the problem is not even your browser 
<inetpro> sounds more like your connection ebing the problem
<Kilos> ff can open it either seems like
<inetpro> how about trying to reset your connection
<Kilos> where is maaz
<inetpro> ai! You killed him?
<Kilos> nono not me
<Kilos> crashkid gone too
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> tell me what the reason is for disabling those things
<Kilos> nepomuk and friends
<inetpro> Kilos: what version are you using?
<inetpro> Kubuntu 14.04?
<Kilos> yessir
<inetpro> Kilos: https://www.google.com/search?q=disable+akonadi+kubuntu+14.04
<inetpro> go reset your connection and try opening my posting again... it explains it better than most others
<Kilos> oh it slows things down
<Kilos> i can see the last link
<Kilos> see i need a faster modem
<Kilos> lemme remove and replace the modem
<inetpro> in Kubuntu 15.04 Baloo and Akonadi used way too much resources on my machine
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> I don't need any of the two, hence me searching for a way to disable
<inetpro> Baloo indexing can easily be turned off in settings now
<Kilos> wbb dont go away
<inetpro> did you reboot so quickly?
<Kilos-> nono just restarted modem
<inetpro> does the link open now?
<Kilos-> no
<inetpro> reboot
<Kilos-> ok
<Kilos-> wbb
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> does the link open now?
<Kilos> this isnt windows
<inetpro> haha :-)
<inetpro> does the link open now?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> what was wrong
 * inetpro rests his case
<Kilos> it opened in fox grrr
<inetpro> and opera?
<Kilos> i told you fox takes over
<inetpro> why?
<inetpro> because you allow it to take over, that is why
<Kilos> just remving it again
<inetpro> Kilos: go sit in the driving seat and take control
<inetpro> why remove it?
<Kilos> then i dont have to find out how to stop it taking over
<inetpro> I didn't uninstall Baloo or Akonadi
<Kilos> opera sees that link fine ty
<Kilos> must be a decent browser
<inetpro> oom Kilos, that was a joke man :-)
<Kilos> lol
 * inetpro knew he would fall for it
<Kilos> thats why you took my sjambok
<Kilos> so you can be cheeky and not feel the consequences
<inetpro> Kilos: please define, "fox takes over"
<Kilos> if i tick a link it email, ff opens even when opera is the default browser
<Kilos> s/it/in
<Kilos> anyway inetpro  nepomuk wasnt a prob with 14.04 was it?
<inetpro> Kilos: I can't remember
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ol dman
<Kilos> old man
<inetpro> nepomuk is not a problem in 15.04 any more
<Kilos> oh you fixed it
<inetpro> Kilos: important thing to figure out is to know all the processes that are actively running on your machine
<inetpro> press Ctrl+Esc
<Kilos> no thats kde's job
<inetpro> well ideally you want to know
<inetpro> you want to at least know, what is it that is eating your memory and your CPU
<Kilos> whew lotsa stuff but clamav uses most
<inetpro> disable clamav
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> it's pointless to keep it running
<inetpro> just use it when you need it
<Kilos> ya i only use it for other drives
<inetpro> so now, in stead of wasting your time immediately focussing on clamav, just make a note
<inetpro> Note 1: Find out how to disable clamav
<inetpro> next?
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> we lost him already?
<Kilos> im looing
<Kilos> looking
<Kilos> cant find a disable thing yet
<inetpro> Kilos: RTFS above please
<Kilos> yes im seeing if it has a disable button 
<Kilos> then ill google
<inetpro> it doesn't
<Kilos> then ill ask you
<inetpro> Kilos: in stead of wasting your time immediately focussing on clamav, just make a note
<Kilos> i just remove things normally
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> stubborn is what stubborn is
<inetpro> how did we get here and what did you try to achieve?
<Kilos> we looking whats using memory
<inetpro> exactly, don't forget the bigger picture!
<inetpro> Kilos: and CPU
<Kilos> yes boss
<inetpro> Kilos: sometimes it takes days or weeks to figure it out
<Kilos> xorg 4 % and opera 5%
<inetpro> not much you can do about those
<Kilos> and konversation 2% on and off
<inetpro> not nothing but also not much
<Kilos> thats min 
<Kilos> ill worry when something uses 50%
<Kilos> where can i see a total for cpu usage
<inetpro> click on the column to sort 
<inetpro> but no totals
<Kilos> krunner uses 2% now and again too
<inetpro> obviously
<Kilos> why
<inetpro> uh!?
<inetpro> because it's not magic
<Kilos> hee hee hee
<Kilos> i dont think i have a prob
<inetpro> in that case just forget about akonadi and friends
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> and go figure how to disable clamav
<Kilos> ill remove it man and install if and when needed
<inetpro> NOTE: no need to uninstall
<Kilos> obviously
<Kilos> lol see im learning
<inetpro> sudo /etc/init.d/clamav-daemon status
<inetpro> sudo /etc/init.d/clamav-daemon stop
<Kilos> ty inetpro  
<Kilos> my friend
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> Kilos: what is she doing here?
<Kilos> helping out till maaz comes back
<inetpro> Kilos: sudo /etc/init.d/clamav-freshclam status
<inetpro> and if running... stop it
<Kilos> i did with the top command
<inetpro> uh, really?
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> freshclam still going
<Kilos> ty thats stopped as well now
<inetpro> Kilos: you like using a hammer for everything?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> easier to use a hammer, less memory used
<Kilos> yay my new modem is here
<inetpro> Kilos: what did you get and for how much?
<Kilos> https://www.telkommobile.co.za/internet-starter-pack/
<Kilos> there where you looked for R549
<Kilos> iirc it can do 23mb/s
<inetpro> sjoe
<inetpro>  6GB Anytime data(512MB PM X 12)?
<Kilos> old one was 7.2 mb/s
<Kilos> they give you 512 meg free data monthly for a year
<Kilos> ohi superfly  how are you all?
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... that's about 9c per MB
<Kilos> is that bad?
<Kilos> also the 157 is stronger than the 156, the 157 picks up signal where the 156 doesnt
<inetpro> R249 for the same amount of data is 4c per MB, that means you pay about 5c perMB for the modem
<Kilos> aha
 * inetpro hasn't seen Kilos loosing a lot of connection here lately
<inetpro> apart from with power issues
<Kilos> no the old one is good
<Kilos> but new one is faster
<inetpro> fast means more data usage in less time
<Kilos> yes but also less time waiting for big updates
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> and faster opening of web pages i hope
<Kilos> im a busy man you know
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> looks like you like sitting there and watching the data while it's downloading
<Kilos> now i can rev telkom for faster connection, before modem was too slow
<inetpro> remember, a watched pot never boils
<Kilos> i always watch it
<Kilos> its interesting
<Kilos> i watch the whole install process as well
<Kilos> hi octoquad  
<inetpro> Kilos: you should read this: http://www.linux.org.za/Lists-Archives/glug-9707/msg00058.html
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> Dr Evan Summers on Monday 21 Jul 1997, Personally I find the web overrated!  Although it is
<inetpro> _very_ useful at times, but that's about 2 minutes per month for me...
<inetpro> old records on the GLUG mailing list
<Kilos> i have to go see all the links you give
<Kilos> 2 mins is fine for emails
<Kilos> and googling the time
<Kilos> i have all those wiki pages to see
<inetpro> some fascinating reading there 
<Kilos> 2 new applicants on the first thursday of next month
<octoquad> greetings :)
<inetpro> hi octoquad
 * inetpro wbb
<octoquad> inetpro, got json prettifying working in trello-snapshot, will put out a new release next week. Have some small problems detecting a required dependency (jq) at the moment, but works well ;)
<Kilos> cool
<arnaudmez> hi Kilos
<arnaudmez> hi guys
<arnaudmez> hi inetpro
<arnaudmez> hi Squirm
<arnaudmez> hi superfly
<arnaudmez> h, ThatGraemeGuy: 
<Kilos> hi arnaudmez  
<arnaudmez> What's on the desk today ?
<Kilos> not much i think
<Kilos> looking at http://www.databook.bz/?page_id=3728
<arnaudmez> Clean
<arnaudmez> i'm busy looking for a full Lnx training program
<arnaudmez> a sample just to het myself inspired
<Kilos> lol
<arnaudmez> can't find it on the web 
<arnaudmez> Terminal Linux 101
<Kilos> http://training.linuxfoundation.org/free-linux-training
<Kilos> have you looked there?
<Kilos> QA  google full linux training program to download
<QA> Kilos: "Learn For Free - Linux Foundation Training" http://training.linuxfoundation.org/free-linux-training :: "The Complete Beginner's Guide to Linux | Linux.com" https://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/784060-the-complete-beginners-guide-to-linux :: "Linux Training From the Linux Foundation | Linux.com" http://www.linux.com/learn/linux-training-program-and-classes :: "Desktop | Linux.com" http://www.linux.com/directory/Distribu…
<arnaudmez> nope but jumping there now, in fact I'm just looking for  a page that explain what is Terminal Linux 101 made of
<Kilos> https://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/306766:linux-101-introduction-to-sudo
<arnaudmez> I've found nice videos on youtube (nixie pixel on Command line 101)
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> there must be lots of info out there
<Kilos> QA  google Terminal Linux 101 training program
<QA> Kilos: "Linux 101: Introduction to sudo | Linux.com" https://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/306766:linux-101-introduction-to-sudo :: "Learn Linux, 101: The Linux command line - IBM" http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-lpic1-v3-103-1/ :: "UNIX / Linux Tutorial for Beginners" http://www.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Teaching/Unix/ :: "LinuxCommand.org: Learning the shell." http://linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php :: "LinuxCommand.…
<Mopkop> Hello everyone!
<superfly> Ohi
<Kilos> hi Mopkop  wb young man
<Mopkop> Thank you! Finally finished with the semester! So What did I miss?
<Kilos> hmm... i forget
<Kilos> lots i think
<Mopkop> I'll check trello...
<Kilos> even trello has been slack
<Mopkop> I see. Nevermind then, I'm sure I'll catch on sooner enought.
<Kilos> im trying to remember, you been gone a long time
<Mopkop> Oh, got to relog. Just broke compiz :(
<Mopkop> That's better...
<Kilos> lol
<Mopkop> Anyway, did we get any new members?
<Kilos> only um
<Kilos> cutting edge i think
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members#preview
<Mopkop> Oh, and how is that documentation project going?
<inetpro> wb cocooncrash
<inetpro> Maaz: wb
<Maaz> Thank you so much inetpro my good good friend
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: ^^
<cocooncrash> Maaz: ping
<Maaz> cocooncrash: pong
<Kilos> Maaz  wb
<Maaz> Thank you so much Kilos my good good friend
<Kilos> hi cocooncrash  
<Kilos> wb to you too
<Kilos> oh Mopkop  i dont know how far jacques and walter have got, jacques has it working online so now its for peeps to jump in 
<Kilos> there was a link to it in the mailing list
<inetpro> oh and wb Mopkop
<Mopkop> Hello inetpro!
<inetpro> good to see you back here
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> at least one more peep to keep Kilos awake
<Kilos> hehe you tired old man? been hard on you hey
<inetpro> exactly
<inetpro> now I can go sleep :-)
<Mopkop> Lol.
<Kilos> i must send that mail, it keeps growing
<inetpro> yikes Kilos!
<inetpro> don't hold back like that
 * inetpro don't know you like this
<Kilos> haha 
<Kilos> im trying to cover all bases
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> why ai!
 * inetpro has seen those words somewhere before
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> coming back to me like a boomerang
<Kilos> there is more now
<inetpro> Kilos: "trying to cover all bases"  <--- those words
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> didn't I say that the other day?
<Kilos> i dunno
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> if you did then you must be glad i remembered something
<magespawn> good evening
<Mopkop> Good evening magespawn!
<magespawn> hi Mopkop 
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> hmm...
<magespawn> Maaz hmmm
<Maaz> magespawn: Sorry...
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> Maaz define hmmm
<Maaz> magespawn: I don't know about hmmm. Maybe you meant hmmp or hmms?
<magespawn> Maaz define hmms
<Maaz> magespawn: HMMS HyperMedia Management Schema (MS, Intel, Cisco, WWW)
<Kilos> you are miss speeling it
<magespawn> wow learn something new everyday
<Kilos> spelling
<Kilos> Maaz  hmm
<Maaz> hmm... is often used to try make others believe one is actually thinking
<magespawn> i did not know hmmm had a correct spelling
<Kilos> ya it has hmm
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> so whats news?
<magespawn> besides hmm
 * Kilos thinks
<inetpro> good evening magespawn
<stickyboy> Had a minor tiff on teh intarwebs with some Kenyan companies who violate the GPL.
<stickyboy> Now I'm mobilizing people to write blog posts and raise awareness.
<Kilos> stickyboy  whew
<magespawn> hi inetpro stickyboy 
<magespawn> stickyboy: links?
<stickyboy> magespawn: It startd with this summary of Nairobi LUG's May meetup: https://nairobilug.or.ke/2015/05/meetup-may-2015.html
<stickyboy> Then one of our members poked this company, BRCK, who denied they were in violation: https://twitter.com/jrogena/status/599139436589232128
<stickyboy> (This company makes and sells an OpenWRT-based router called BRCK, and OpenWRT of course is a GNU/Linux distro for embedded systems)
<Kilos> i must sleep now. night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> stickyboy: they should at least be given a chance to reply
<magespawn> and who should handle an official complaint? EFF ? GNU?
<stickyboy> magespawn: We had emailed them privately 1 week ago and got no response.
<stickyboy> Then, after this tweet, we instantly got a reply.
<stickyboy> Their CTO says, "We use unmodified OpenWRT source so we don't need to publish code".
<stickyboy> Cowering behind a technicality of the GPL. Shame.
<stickyboy> I'm currently writing a blog post called "Carrots, sticks, and the spirit of the law"
<stickyboy> I'll post it here when it's done. :P
<magespawn> cool beans, i will follow along with interest
<magespawn> bed time for me, good night all
<gremble> Good morning
<kulelu88> mornin gremble 
<gremble> Hey kulelu88 
<gremble> How are you?
<kulelu88> good good and you
<gremble> I am doing well thank you
<kulelu88> you normally sleep early gremble 
<gremble> Using chalk dries out your hands like a shriveled raisin
<kulelu88> are you studying?
<gremble> Yes I am.
<gremble> Taking a break actually to do some haskell
<gremble> Writing calculus on Wednesday haha
<kulelu88> first semester exam?
<gremble> Second semester test
<gremble> Exams start in a few weeks
<kulelu88> oh ja, not yet June
<gremble> like literally two I think
<kulelu88> all the beer-drinking, partying and drugs will slow down around this time
<gremble> Drugs won't haha they'll only change. People change from ecstacy to ritalin :P
<kulelu88> I don't know where the drugden at tuks is though . Maybe it's a res thing
<gremble> I don't know either. I am fairly solitary :P
<kulelu88> haskell is your current drug
<gremble> Haha. and Tea
<gremble> I drink so much tea
<gremble> haha
<kulelu88> normal tea?
<gremble> Yup. Five roses with milk and sugar
<kulelu88> milk and sugar???? You probably fancy some indian girl ehh 
<gremble> Well.. there is this one good looking on in my statistics class 
<gremble> :P
<kulelu88> ehh and you're looking too. what's her name?
<gremble> Haha I have no idea. 
<gremble> Like I said, solitary. 
<kulelu88> oh. you kinda remind me of the guy who would borrow the girl his pencil but never strike up a convo with her :D
<gremble> I am not shy. I would probably chat.
<gremble> I just don't do the whole fawning thing
<gremble> I implemented an array acces function in my personal haskell library because I thought that it did not have something that would return a specific element from a list
<gremble> Apparently I'm just stupid, because it has something like that. haha
<kulelu88> if it didn't have that basic of a feature, it would be a shit language
<gremble> :P
<gremble> I couldn't find it
<gremble> But apparently it is list !! n
<kulelu88> that is some shit syntax
<gremble> It's only shit because it is new. list[n] looks more natural because of the ubiquity in C-like languages
<gremble> The thing is that !! is there defined as a function like + is
<kulelu88> why couldn't they just make it list[n] is what you should be asking yourself
<gremble> Because a list is not an object in haskell like it is in those languages
<gremble> So [n] is not a method of the object
<gremble> !! is a function applied to the list instead
<kulelu88> I thought functional languages don't have objects?
<gremble> They don't.
<gremble> So list[n] would be inappropriate
<kulelu88> how do they work then? send me a snippet of code
<gremble> http://sprunge.us/chiI
<gremble> this will look better I think hastebin.com/isarazafun.hs
<kulelu88> all that code for that. You could do it in 5 lines of Python
<kulelu88> :D
<gremble> Show me? I'm always eager to learn. And I have to sit down and learn Python properly sometime
<kulelu88> you want to parse the usernames from the passwords file into a list and print out the usernames to the console?
<gremble> Yup
<gremble> from the /etc/passwd file. So its delimited by :
<kulelu88> yeah I'm not sure I get the whole functional thing for something like this. It just seems easier to use a list object
<gremble> It is something weird to get used to
<kulelu88> what is: args <- getArgs?
<gremble> args is a variable that I made that takes the value of whatever is the output of getArgs. 
<gremble> getArgs reads the input arguments
<gremble> myProgram arg1 arg1 tittysprinkles
<gremble> so args = [arg1, arg1, tittysprinkles]
<kulelu88> tittysprinkles???? dafugg +D
<gremble> Haha it's just another argument :P
<kulelu88> so args and getargs are basically objects
<kulelu88> but not objects
<kulelu88> because this is haskell 
<gremble> args is a function that returns a constant value
<gremble> getArgs is a function that returns IO (its strange because it is monadic)
<gremble> IO is where haskell gets really weird
<gremble> haha
<kulelu88> again, args is a function/object and getargs is another function/object 
<gremble> I guess
<gremble> Calling things objects will probably lead to confusion though
<kulelu88> with about 10 minutes of searching, you will have your python version done 
<kulelu88> where is the args function?
<gremble> it is defined by `args <- getArgs`
<gremble> variables are constants in haskell
<gremble> ^ that is a confusing sentence
<kulelu88> so it's an empty function?
<gremble> Yes
<gremble> That always returns the same value
<kulelu88> why does this seem so much like how C does things
<gremble> Because C doesn't have objects
<kulelu88> I'm guessing imperative and functional are very similar
<gremble> The nice thing about that program is, is that I can have an infinitely long file to read and it will not clog up my ram
<gremble> They're closer together than they are to OO I would say
<gremble> But then again, I am still wet behind the ears
<kulelu88> how does it not clog up the ram?
<gremble> because of lazy evaluation. It reads the file as it needs it and then garbage collects as it finishes
<gremble> So the entire file is never in ram
<kulelu88> can you force the language out of lazy evaluation?
<gremble> Yup
<gremble> with seq
<gremble> forces evaluation
#ubuntu-za 2015-05-17
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> morning all and sundry
<Kilos> hi Private_User  hows things
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Private_User> ag things are ok not too bad
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  hows things
<Kilos> you rather scarce hey
<Vince-0> hi
<Vince-0> yes indeed. new job and epic flu now
<Kilos> get well soon
<Mopkop> Good day everyone!
<Kilos> hi Mopkop  gaanit?
<Mopkop> Baie om voor dankbaar te wees! En self?
<Kilos> goed dankie seun
<Mopkop> Any News?
<Kilos> no everyone is so busy it hasnt been very busy here
<Mopkop> The bad thing about finishing exams early is that all your friends are still writing and you have to sit at home with nothing to do until they are done :-(.
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> wen jy met dominee oorkry na ubuntu?
<Mopkop> O yes, I got my borther to use Ubuntu. He first tried to use Elementary, but did not like it, so he insisted on using the same one as me :)
<Kilos> hi suiram  
<Mopkop> Hello Pathfinder!
<Kilos> haha
<Mopkop> Oh and suiram!
<suiram> Hello tweede rekenaar opgestel en aan due gang
<Kilos> mooi
<Mopkop> Kilos: Nope, dominees are very resitant to change. That and they do not have time to learn new things.
<Kilos> Mopkop  daai oom wat net hier weg is is 76 en nuut op ubuntu
<Mopkop> O, ek wou nog vra. Goed dat ons groei.
<Kilos> Mopkop  ons groei stadig maar seker hele tyd
<Kilos> jy kan mense groet ook in #ubuntu-africa , ek is nie altyd beskikbaar nie
<Pathfinder> Mopkop: Hello.....Early Confession...from Nairobi Kenya.....Don't understand what the hell u guys are saying ...lol!!! ..Guess I should leave this channel
<Kilos> oh sorry Pathfinder  
<Kilos> we just sometimes chat in afrikaans
<Pathfinder> Kilos: Hahaha...I noticed
<Pathfinder> No worries though
<Mopkop> Lol sorry Pathfinder, we'll stick to English then :)
<Kilos> Pathfinder  he helped with content on http://ubuntu-africa.info
<Pathfinder> Mopkop: Okay...this cannel is pretty active though..should start a similar dedicated ubuntu community in Kenya
<Kilos> no man thats what #ubuntu-africa is for
<Pathfinder> *channel
<Kilos> ive been trying to upgrade stickyboy  to ubuntu but so far he is stuck on his OS
<Pathfinder> Kilos: hahahaha..many have tried and failed ..lol!!!!!
<Kilos> yeah he is thick skinned
 * Kilos waits for a comment from stickygeek
<Pathfinder> is there a php similar robust server like unicorn for ruby?
<Mopkop> I do not know about this. Maybe the Fly will know. We'll wait for him to come on.
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro  skelm
<inetpro> hrm...
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> s/hrm/hmm/
<Kilos> lol some more
 * inetpro looks at his self
<Cantide> good morning
<Kilos> hi Cantide  
<Cantide> hello~
<inetpro> something funny about my looks today?
<Kilos> inetpro  himself
<Kilos> skelm looks
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> what was the message you left me after our long discussion
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> how you doing Kilos?
<Kilos> good ty magespawn  and you
<magespawn> good thanks, bit of load shedding earlier, did some outside family time and gardening
<Kilos> we had from 8 till 10.30 am
<magespawn> looks like it is over for today
 * inetpro also started the day with loadshedding
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> same time?
<inetpro> Kilos: at 7:00 this morning 
<inetpro> luckily we had made breakfast already
<Kilos> wow
<magespawn> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> oh hi magespawn
<magespawn> inetpro: can i ask you a somewhat personal question?
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> very old
<magespawn> no that one i know
<magespawn> job related
<inetpro> don't ask to ask, just ask 
 * inetpro will decide to answer or not
<magespawn> mmm some people get offended/upset
<magespawn> what do you do?
<Kilos> na if i cant offend him no one can
<inetpro> hah, magespawn I'm a jack of all trades and master of none
<Kilos> the pro is a very human and understanding guy
<magespawn> that is the way it always appeared here too
<inetpro> magespawn: generally in the line of sysadmin but I get involved in way to many things on a daily basis
<inetpro> sometimes very frustrating but most of the time pure fun and games
<inetpro> too many*
 * Kilos agrees he can be very frustrating
<inetpro> sorry oom Kilos
<magespawn> mmmm, that seems to be the job discription of a few people in here
<Kilos> lol my pro
<Kilos> without the pro id be on win today
<inetpro> magespawn: I prefer working on open source systems and know very little about Windows
<magespawn> i do  not have much choice at the moment when it comes to os, i prefer linux for my own
<inetpro> hmm... but having said that, I guess the definition of open source has changed somewhat as well
<inetpro> especially lately
<inetpro> still not sure what t make of this but I guess that is where we're headed... Open source has to be more than Linux http://opensource.com/life/15/5/open-source-has-be-more-linux
<inetpro> what to make*
<inetpro> magespawn: somehow I just hope that we can keep the freedom in all of this
<inetpro> these big corporates like to take over completely and typically want the whole cake
<magespawn> they have tried before, there is still  open source, but vigilance is needed
<inetpro> not only do they want the whole cake but they even want to eat it as well
<magespawn> that is the nature of business, try to get everything
<magespawn> inetpro: i have always thought/believed the FOSS is all about choice
<Kilos> magespawn  you are leaning lots and still have the linux servers. the knowlege you are gaining is worth it i think
<Kilos> lol and you getting good at windows too
<inetpro> magespawn: windows is not a good choice :-)
<inetpro> end of story
<inetpro> stickyboy: welcome back
<inetpro> Kilos: why you fail to do your job?
<inetpro> kenju254: hi
<Kilos> some times i sits and thinks, other times i just sits
<Kilos> oh inetpro  you know an answer for Pathfinder  
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~popeyhttps://launchpad.net/~popey
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> hmmm....
<Kilos> Pathfinder> is there a php similar robust server like unicorn for ruby?
<inetpro> Kilos has popeye on the brain?
<Kilos> not me my pc
<inetpro> Popeye the Sailor Man ?
<Kilos> stickyboy  and his guys arent answering today
<magespawn> inetpro neither is crack cocaine, but people must be free to make those choices themselves
<inetpro> magespawn: sadly
<magespawn> now that is an entirely different discussion
<inetpro> I see our G+ page has become quite popular lately
<inetpro> Kilos: 155 followers | 36,508 views
<Kilos> wow
<inetpro> sadly they seem to be of a different kind these days
<Kilos> the za page?
<inetpro> Kilos: yes
<Kilos> well they cant spam it
<Kilos> who knows it might pull more peeps to ubuntu
<inetpro> well the latest lot of followers seem like spammy accounts to me
<Kilos> we should actually use it to advertise
<inetpro> some pretty ladies there... 
<Kilos> get ubuntu, the free alternative that will change the way you see the internet
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> lemme go see
<magespawn> and almost completely empty accounts?
<Kilos> magespawn  ?
<inetpro> question, should I keep them or ban them?
<Kilos> let them follow we dont accept posts there
<magespawn> if it is a spam account, there is usually nothing behind it, like photos of cats, history etc.
<magespawn> it would not be a good thing for people to associate being spammed with our page
<Kilos> za also follows no one, so its safe imo
<inetpro> just becomes very difficult to manage if we had to get rid of them
<Kilos> no one else can post so is it worth worrying about
<inetpro> well I tried putting the known one in a separate circle for some time but it's getting tough now
<inetpro> the known ones*
<Kilos> inetpro  i see 86 followers
<inetpro> Kilos: where?
<Kilos> https://twitter.com/
<Kilos> oh thats the tweet place
<Kilos> ya thats what we talking about isnt it?
<magespawn> er, no, i thought g+
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> i dont g+ often, thats mainly pro domain
<inetpro> Kilos: g+
<Kilos> inetpro  link?
<Kilos> dont make me work it out the hard way
<inetpro> Kilos: https://plus.google.com/+Ubuntu-zaOrg
<Kilos> hmm... all those meetings and no ticked me as attended
<Kilos> no one
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> Kilos: you tick yourself
<Kilos> sigh
<gremble> o/
<inetpro> wb gremble
<gremble> How are you inetpro?
<Kilos> gremble  dont grum
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> grumble
<gremble> Good evening Kilos 
<Kilos> how are you sir?
<gremble> I am well thanks and yourself?
<inetpro> gremble: good good thank you 
<Kilos> inetpro  where it asks if i attended say well duh! of course he attended
<Kilos> good ty just being pro bashed lately
<inetpro> gremble: I see you and kule[tab] were quite busy last night
<gremble> we chatted a bit, yes
<inetpro> hmm...
 * Kilos getting cold
<gremble> No one here knows of paid internships in the Pretoria area?
<gremble> relating to software dev or system administration
<inetpro> gremble: not me, unfortunately
<gremble> Getting a nice student job is difficult
<gremble> haha
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> not me either
<magespawn> something i have been keeping an eye out for though
<magespawn> you might have more luck in cape town
<gremble> The commute would be shit :P
<inetpro> oh goodness
<inetpro> we still need to decide about the chairman
<inetpro> of the next meeting
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> I'll write up an email quickly
<stickyboy> I want a paid internship in systems administration in Pretoria.
<stickyboy> I have read the GPL v2 three times today, from start to finish.
<inetpro> haha :-)
<inetpro> wb stickyboy
<inetpro> Kilos: how do we vote on the mailing list?
<gremble> We should fight for it stickyboy. Like idols, but Durban style
<Kilos> vote for what?
<inetpro> Kilos: for chairperson
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: or how do we go about electing the next chair?
 * Kilos votes inetpro
<Kilos> you said you would do it till one of the new guys gets to know how
<Kilos> ill contact nuvolari  and hear what his sittuation is like
<Kilos> still 10 days
<inetpro> Kilos: the minutes say, "[19:32:55] <Maaz> Agreed: Next chair to be decided via mailing list"
<Kilos> ok then you just mail the list and say you will do it
<Kilos> methinks fly will help you
<inetpro> mail sent
<stickyboy> gremble: I'm not much of a fighter. :P
<gremble> Welp.
<gremble> Such is life ;P
<inetpro> wb kulelu88
<inetpro> Kilos: it's too early to sleep now
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> whats with the voting process?
<Kilos> you are the chair then um
<Kilos> who was it
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> the neology man
<Kilos> he said he would like to once showed the ropes
<Kilos> cuttingedge
<inetpro> where is he?
<inetpro> Kilos: captine also wants to try
<gremble> What kind of ropes? Hemp or Nylon?
<Kilos> lol
<kulelu88> wb?
<kulelu88> hello
<inetpro> kulelu88: wb = welcome back
<inetpro> Kilos: [19:33:53] <CuttingEdge> Kilos: i'm all for volunteering, but give me one or two meetings first, just to get into how things operate ;)
<Kilos> there you have it inetpro  you chair 2 meetings and he will go from there
<inetpro> haha... no man
<Kilos> hee hee
<Kilos> yes man
<Kilos> prepair yourself
<inetpro> 05/17 20:51:23 <inetpro> Kilos: captine also wants to try
<inetpro> RTFS
<Kilos> ok lets remind him 
<Kilos> but he will also need guidance
<inetpro> is he on the mailing list?
<kulelu88> I don't know why you guys are scared of chairing the meetings. It's not difficult
<Kilos> kulelu88  you want to?
<inetpro> kulelu88: are you on the mailing list?
 * inetpro is willing to do it if anyone else doesn't want to do it
<kulelu88> no, I'm incapable of it
<Kilos> incapable?
<Kilos> why?
<gremble> He is disabled. He doesn't have a bum
<gremble> So he cannot chair
<Kilos> lol
<kulelu88> grembles wisdom has spoken +D
<gremble> If I chair a meeting to table a proposal that I bed the bride. I would have floored the groom
<gremble> And my gr6 teacher said that I cannot make a sentence without verbs
<gremble> There I have two
<stickyboy> Useful skill, that.
 * gremble puts it on his CV.
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: we need to try and get people to arrange Ubuntu Hour events
<inetpro> or installfests
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> but maybe we first need to try get marketing material
<inetpro> superfly: ping
<inetpro> superfly: are you not supposed to arrange stuff for us? :-)
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> eh, what?
 * Kilos ducks. pro has found another target
<inetpro> superfly: are you not our official contact person these days?
<superfly> I'm the secondary contact
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: please talk to maia
<inetpro> she's slacking
<Kilos> she is very busy inetpro  and is first contact mainly for verification and contact with the council i think
<inetpro> everyone is busy, that is not a good excuse
<Kilos> ok what must i ask her?
<gremble> in gnu coreutils, ls is 5k lines of code.
<kulelu88> Kilos: become the marketing man
<kulelu88> gremble: there must be a ton of --options, that is why
<gremble> Well, I found out that I can read C reasonably well, given reasonably well written source code haha
<kulelu88> Until you start seeing pointers gremble 
<gremble> Nah. I've done pointers
<gremble> The trick to pointers is figuring out how to not use them
<kulelu88> I'm going to try a new language today I think
<gremble> OCaml :P
<gremble> or Racket
<magespawn> gremble: then you are pretty stuffed 98% of the time
<gremble> magespawn: Not really. Pointers lead to really shitty bugs to diagnose. So if you can figure out how to either circumvent using them or using wrappers for the like smart pointers, its good
<gremble> But I am not saying that you should pass a massive object by value just because passing it by reference "might" cause shit
<kulelu88> or you could just use a language that has GC gremble 
<gremble> I guess
<gremble> Nothing prevents you from doing whatever you want except the constraints of your implementation
<magespawn> i was refering to this 'given reasonably well written source code'
<gremble> Oh
<gremble> Hahahaha
<gremble> yes
<gremble> my bad
<kulelu88> gremble writes Haskell code ... 
<gremble> I certainly try to
<gremble> I haven't written anything significant yet
<gremble> May do a templating engine to use with a CMS
<inetpro> lol
<kulelu88> FML FML
<Kilos> inetpro  you mean banners and the logos and stuff
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> bed time for me too, good night all
#ubuntu-za 2016-05-16
<paddatrapper> good morning everyone
<theblazehen> hi paddatrapper
<paddatrapper> how are you doing theblazehen 
<theblazehen> alright and you paddatrapper?
<paddatrapper> I'll be good thanks. Once I wake up
<theblazehen> Heh, when did you get up?
<paddatrapper> 6...
<theblazehen> heh. /me overslept. Work up at 5:45 :(
<paddatrapper> Whoops. When do you usually wake up?\
<theblazehen> I aim for 4:15, so 4:45 in reality
 * theblazehen went to bed at 11:45 last night though
<paddatrapper> I try get to bed around 10:30 or so, so realistically about 11:30...
<theblazehen> heh
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<theblazehen> hey thatgraemeguy
<paddatrapper> hey theblazehen 
<theblazehen> paddatrapper: Thing is, I still don't get as much work done as I'd like :(
<paddatrapper> thatgraemeguy*
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: Then it sounds like you're working too hard
<theblazehen> Only got around 20 hours done this weekend, too much real life things keep coming up :(
<theblazehen> not hard enough actually
<theblazehen> Hell, haven't been paid in 2 months, because I never finish my todo list, so don't have a nice "complete" invoice to send them
 * paddatrapper looks at the pile of notes I should have been working on this weekend
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: Can't you invoice for part completed?
<theblazehen> paddatrapper: I can, but that takes time away from the actual working
<paddatrapper> True ture
<paddatrapper> s/ture/true
<theblazehen> I think I'll try skip sleeping tonight, get 9 hours tomorrow night, then I work from home on thursdays as well, so get maybe 4 hours wednesday night
<mazal> Mornings
<mazal> Really not going well with 16.04 , one bug fix , a new one added
<theblazehen> hi mazal. How are you?
<Kilos> morning all
<Cryterion> Mornings
 * superfly pounces on Kilos
<Kilos> hahaha morning superfly 
<superfly> morning paddatrapper, theblazehen, thatgraemeguy, mazal, Kilos and Cryterion
<theblazehen> hi Kilos, superfly, Cryterion
<thatgraemeguy> hi fly
<superfly> paddatrapper, theblazehen: I try to get to bed at 22:00, so realistically, 02:00
<theblazehen> superfly: Ouch :(
<Kilos> hi theblazehen thatgraemeguy paddatrapper mazal 
<superfly> theblazehen: some days are better than others
<theblazehen> I can't normally do less than 7 hours, but have "a way" of doing it :)
<paddatrapper> hey superfly Kilos 
<Kilos> sjoe not enough sleep superfly 
<Kilos> after debconf you need to slow down for a while
<superfly> when you've been out all day on a Saturday, and by the time you get to stop at 20:30 in the evenings (and your PC is not on yet), then going to sit in bed and fiddle on my phone or read a book sounds way better than sitting down in front of the PC
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> good mornings
<paddatrapper> hey inetpro 
<superfly> good afternoon, inetpro
<inetpro> eh
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<chesedo> morning all
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<chesedo> Kilos: lekker koud en lyk of reen verby is...
<Kilos> sjoe en nat
<Kilos> ja son skyn lekker
<chesedo> ja... sien ook nou baie nuwe gate op paaie
<Kilos> ai!
<superfly> morning chesedo
<chesedo> hey superfly, how are you?
<superfly> chesedo: hanging in there, how are you?
<chesedo> about the same ty
<mazal> Hi
<mazal> oom Kilos , they fixed the bug of system crashes when formatting a memory stick , but they broke the network manager system applet. New bugs every week :(
<kulelu88> chesedo: you around? 
<superfly> evening kulelu88
<kulelu88> hey superfly . howzit?
<superfly> kannie kla nie
<superfly> kulelu88: and you?
<kulelu88> bietjie moeg. not a fan of winter
<Kilos> lol mazal just keep reporting the bugs
<Kilos> winter is for peguins
<Kilos> and walrusses
<chesedo> kulelu88: i'm on and off...
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<bushtech> Kilos: hoe lyk dit met jou mb?
<Kilos> nog nie daarby uitgekom om uit te haal nie bushtech 
<bushtech> sterkte boet
<Kilos> will nog kyk of dit nie miskien bietjie stof onder is wat uit short nie
<Kilos> dankie
<Kilos> het ander psu ingesit maar bly die selle
<Kilos> so nou uitblaas en weer probeer, en dan strip
<Kilos> ek glo nie dis stof nie maar sal probeer
<Kilos> al die ander goed op daai link het ek al probeer
<bushtech> kyk maar of jy kan sien of iets gebrand het, doen bietjie continuity checking Kilos
<bushtech> brand die liggie op die mb?
<Kilos> ek moet nog n liggie soek daar
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> moet vergroot glaas bebruik
<Kilos> glas
 * mazal peeks in
<mazal> Shees what a blue Monday
<mazal> Oom Kilos , you around ?
<Kilos> yes mazal 
<Kilos> im in and out
<Kilos> lotsa outside work outside
<mazal> Re that question oom asked , didn't magespawn test systemback on server
<Kilos> i dont know
<Kilos> magespawn did you?
<mazal> Maybe ask him how it went , he was busy testing it if I recall
<Kilos> ok ty mazal 
<Kilos> lets hear what he says
<mazal> k
<mazal> And take a break and a kit-kat. Don't work so hard :)
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> i had a look at it, it created a back up of the system that you recover from, i did not try a recovery or a reinstall
<Kilos> ok ty
<magespawn> the backup was saved to the main system hard drive, i also did not try a cd/dvd or external hard drive back up
<Kilos> wbb
<TinuvaMac> any1 want Insync for free? (Google Drive syncer on Linux) use link: http://araneoides.eocampaign.com/83b7829a-6c54-4e03-8ad5-391b168bbdcf/76361366-1b69-11e6-ad39-0a4287b2e8c5/62250441-1b4f-11e6-ad39-0a4287b2e8c5/link-click
<gremble> I can't keep up with this channel. The conversation keeps switching from topic. It is ridiculous really.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> its a family channel
<gremble> How has your day been Kilos?
<Kilos> busy outside mostly gremble , and yours?
<gremble> Busy, inside mostly.
<Kilos> there must be something attractive about this channel
<gremble> How so?
<Kilos> you havent left for long
<gremble> I have linux again, so I can be on IRC :P
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> I am too lazy to try and get IRC working on windows.
<Kilos> hexchat 
<Kilos> or browser
<Kilos> webchat.freenode.org or something
<gremble> It is too late to make those suggestions to me now. I am already not on windows anymore
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you people that like playing with bug #1
<gremble> What is bug #1?
<Kilos> windows
<Kilos> or used to be
<gremble> Sometimes it is a necessary evil
<Kilos> https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=19&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwimueu1lt_MAhVMDcAKHZNOD8EQFghmMBI&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.pcworld.com%2Farticle%2F2040342%2Fubuntus-bug-1-report-closed-after-almost-nine-years.html&usg=AFQjCNGZ4Zhg_qxS4wuPFyzFbBd4ah8j9A&sig2=nRg5KOE_cascOBy12mvW1w
<Kilos> its been closed
<Kilos> sorry for the long link
<gremble> That is funny
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> good monrings 
<inetpro> oops... I mean...
<Kilos> morning inetpro back on form i see
<inetpro> something else
<gremble> Evening inetpro 
<inetpro> helllooo Kilos, gremble
<inetpro> how are the two of you today?
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> lekker and you
<Kilos> just cold here
<gremble> I am well thanks and yourself, inetpro?
<inetpro> lekker as well
<inetpro> such a nice word
<gremble> Afrikaans words are nice in that they have so many different meanings in relation to context. Like this case, or if you are from the West, you'd use it to say that a girl is good looking. 
<inetpro> where's the ˈlɛkə,ˈlʌkə guys from the cape?
<inetpro> where are*
<Kilos> aks fly i cant otherwise im pouncing again
<Kilos> s/aks./ask
<paddatrapper> Currently studying...
<Kilos> lol
<paddatrapper> But usually we say 'lɛkə'
<Kilos> turn off irc when studying or eyes keep wandering to see who said what
<gremble> I am writing statistics tomorrow, but I am fried already. I am not going to get much done tonight.
<paddatrapper> Baby steps - for once my phone is off
<inetpro> hah, skelm paddatrapper... taking a break?
<Kilos> tired gremble 
<Kilos> hit the coffee
<inetpro> paddatrapper: what are you writing when?
<paddatrapper> inetpro: Just doing reams and reams of practice questions, so yeah taking a break every now and again without needing to get out my chair
<paddatrapper> Mathematics -> Next wednesday
<theblazehen> good luck paddatrapper
<inetpro> cool
<Kilos> did gremble write the book
<paddatrapper> thanks theblazehen 
<inetpro> gremble: help him 
<Kilos> als van die beste
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Lol no he didn't
<paddatrapper> Dankie oom
<Kilos> you sukkeling paddatrapper ?
<inetpro> practice, practice, practice... way to go
<paddatrapper> Not so far, basic Calculus is pretty straight forward. The problems will start cropping up tomorrowish when I do some optimization/relatedd rates type questions
<Kilos> well you know where grumbles lurks
<Kilos> put in an early order for his book
<Kilos> signed copy
<gremble> I am busy writing a book :P But unless paddatrapper is doing integration techniques and the worlds easiest differential equations, it probably wouldn't be of much use :P
<Kilos> he will get there still
<Kilos> nurse him
<gremble> Kilos, that stuff is the easy stuff. Like first year.
<Kilos> for n6?
<gremble> Yes. N6 is about between first and second year.
<gremble> Difficult first year stuff, easy second year stuff.
<Kilos> sjoe
<gremble> I will teach you if you want. I have books from N2 to N6 :P My grandfather is a mathematics tutor, on the corner of Van der Hoff road and Bremer. You've probably driven past his place :P
<Kilos> my maths career was destroyed in std 9 and matric
<Kilos> teacher had the most gorgeous legs
<paddatrapper> gremble: I am doing 1st year maths, so integration, yes, and pretty much eaasy differential equations
<gremble> Hmm. My legs are pretty good looking too. Guess it won't work then.
<Kilos> hahahaha
<gremble> paddatrapper, ah. Well shout then. 
<paddatrapper> Thanks. Will do!
<gremble> Don't actually shout. Send me an email or bug me here
<paddatrapper> Lol. What about shouting very loudly?
<theblazehen> WHAT"S WRONG WITH SHOUTING?
<Kilos> its rude
<Kilos> i have sensitive ears
<gremble> The fact that you are actually quietly staring at your screen while talking in caps, is pretty ironic.
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> gremble: How do you know I'm staring *silently*...
<paddatrapper> I grunt occasionally with laughter
 * gremble breathes heavily against theblazehen's window
<gremble> I dunno
<Kilos> theblazehen is zerlgi also up here?
<theblazehen> Kilos: zerlgi == andrewlsd, he's in CPT
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> so you work with him online
<theblazehen> Yeah
<theblazehen> wow. Just added a bunch of work for me to do now..
<theblazehen> Get other server using config management also
<theblazehen> yay
 * theblazehen gives up for the day
<Kilos> me too
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<theblazehen> night Kilos
<theblazehen> Who am I kidding
 * theblazehen browses reddit
<theblazehen> hey Na3iL
<Na3iL> Hello theblazehen :)
<theblazehen> how are you gremble
<theblazehen> Na3iL: *
<theblazehen> Stupid tab complete
<gremble> I am well thanks and you theblazehen?
<Na3iL> lol fine thanks what about you?
<theblazehen> I'm fine
<theblazehen> Need to sleep, don't want to sleep
<gremble> Need to sleep, have work to do :P
<Na3iL> I have +48h non sleep x)
<theblazehen> gremble: That too :(
<theblazehen> Na3iL: Teach me
<theblazehen> Meth?
<theblazehen> I can barely do less than 7 hours :(
<Na3iL> Really you will regret the days when you were sleeping :D 
<gremble> Hahaha there is no way that I can do what needs to be done every day if I am fatigued
<theblazehen> Na3iL: Hard to enjoy the day if I half fall asleep on keybaord..
<theblazehen> Wake up to the beeping :)
<Na3iL> hahaha 
<fusionsparc> Evening guys..
<gremble> Evening fusionsparc 
<theblazehen> hey fusionsparc. How are you?
<fusionsparc> hey.. :0
<theblazehen> You good fusionsparc?
<fusionsparc> having some trouble mounting a samba share on my linux machine..
<fusionsparc> well thanks and you?
<theblazehen> fusionsparc: smbclient?
<theblazehen> I'm okay thanks
<fusionsparc> googled it and forms refered to cifs..
<theblazehen> Yeah
<theblazehen> mount.cifs or smbclient should work
<fusionsparc> ah..
<fusionsparc> 1 sec.. :)
<fusionsparc> just to make sure,before mount I need to have a empty folder locally to mount the share to right..
<theblazehen> Or you could force the mount, but yeah
<fusionsparc> getting a mount error (13), Permission denied.
<theblazehen> yount.cifs?
<theblazehen> mount*
<theblazehen> iirc you need root actually
<theblazehen> GUI things use gvfs, read up on that too
<fusionsparc> ok
<inetpro> fusionsparc: mount -t cifs -o username=WindowsUser,uid=LinuxUser,gid=LinuxGroup,rw //WindowsServer/WindowsShare /mnt
<inetpro> or change 'rw' to 'ro' for read only access
<fusionsparc> tnx, trying it now...it's a samba share on a ubuntu 16.04 server...client is Kubuntu 16.04..
<inetpro> and add 'domain=YourWindowsDomain' is necessary
<inetpro> if*
<fusionsparc> k
<inetpro> for samba just do smb://server/share in your filemanager
<fusionsparc> ah,makes better sense..
<inetpro> btw, that even works for windows as well
<inetpro> it's all just SMB after all
<fusionsparc> true
<fusionsparc> still a lot i need to learn..
<inetpro> the Common Internet File System (CIFS) protocol is a dialect of the Server Message Block (SMB) protocol 
<fusionsparc> ok, which forms the basis of sharing in linux..
<inetpro> you don't need samba for sharing files
<inetpro> what's wrong with sshfs?
<fusionsparc> hehe, ok...reason for trying to mount the network share is I cannot stream movies from the server but when copying file to local machine.It plays fine.I googled it and one solution was to mount the share..
<inetpro> ahh yeah, mounting is better for that
<fusionsparc> ok, so im atleast pointing in the right direction.
<inetpro> for interest sake, to see remote files with ssh access in your filemanager just enter the following in the location address:
<inetpro> fish://RemoteSSHServer/home/RemoteUserName/
<inetpro> but even better is to just have files on both ends and just synchronise either way as things change using rsync
<inetpro> or keep in sync using the dropbox method
<fusionsparc> hehe...one step at a time..
<fusionsparc> the fish method worked instantly..interesting.
<inetpro> ultimately set up your own cloud server with https://owncloud.org/
<fusionsparc> might be an option..this was my 1st try..
<fusionsparc> I'm off to bed, thanks for the help guys...
<inetpro> you're welcome fusionsparc, good night 
#ubuntu-za 2016-05-17
<paddatrapper> Good morning almal 
<magespawn> good morning
<paddatrapper> how are you doing magespawn?
<Sxuza> morning people 
<paddatrapper> morning Sxuza 
<magespawn> good and you paddatrapper/
<magespawn> ?
<mazal> Mornings
<anton_may> wazzzzuuuupppppp
<anton_may> sheesh tough crowd
<inetpro> good mornings
<paddatrapper> magespawn: good thanks 
<paddatrapper> Hey anton_may, inetpro
<Kilos> morning paddatrapper magespawn mazal inetpro anton_may and any i missed
<paddatrapper> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> dont forget to study lad
<theblazehen> morning Kilos paddatrapper inetpro anton_may magespawn magespawn 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<anton_may> mornings
<thatgraemeguy> morning all
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<theblazehen> hey thatgraemeguy
<theblazehen> hi magespawn
<theblazehen> mazal: *
<thatgraemeguy> 'lo
 * theblazehen needs to get a better irc client
<theblazehen> Once I get my vm host back up..
<magespawn> theblazehen: what are you using now?
<theblazehen> mazal: Quassel
<magespawn> i always liked that a lot, i am now using irssi, which runs better on my prehistoric machines
 * theblazehen prefers weechat. Have you tried it?
<magespawn> i think i did awhile back though
<superfly> I think it's coffee time
<superfly> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> superfly: There isn't a pot on
<superfly> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for superfly!
<magespawn> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> magespawn: There isn't a pot on
<magespawn> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<magespawn> Maaz grande
<Maaz> magespawn: Huh?
<magespawn> Maaz large please
<Maaz> magespawn: *blink*
<magespawn> love that blink
<magespawn> Maaz in a beer mug
<Maaz> magespawn: What?
<mazal> theblazehen, huh ? Quassel ?
<mazal> Or was that autocomplete playing tricks ?
<theblazehen> mazal: Irc client
<theblazehen> Ah shit. Sorry
<mazal> hehehehehe
<mazal> np
<Kilos> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: see? I'm sneaky like that.
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i was outside
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for magespawn and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> where is flies coffee
<Kilos> oh i see he got it  earlier
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: weechat all the way :) 
<mazal> Everyday some more bad news
<mazal> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/gaming/165282-massive-218-price-increase-for-xbox-live-in-south-africa.html
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Problem is , same thing is gonna happen with important stuff like food also
<Kilos> already happened and will continue to rize
<Kilos> rise
<mazal> Let me not say what I want to , netnou kry ek weer raas
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> play the games you have on the machine you have
<mazal> I'm talking about the coming resession
<mazal> Not the games
<mazal> We gonna suffer just to eat
<Kilos> things going to get bad yes 
<Kilos> somewhere one of the prophetic guys said well need a wheel barrow full on money to buy a bread
<mazal> Thank you................comment reserved
<superfly> inetpro: what's the name of that web-based IRC client again?
<Kilos> hi drussell welcome back
<Kilos> you still going strong davey?
<drussell> Hey Kilos ;o) all still good here, you?
<Kilos> ok here ty
<superfly> inetpro: found it, Shout
<inetpro> superfly: how did you find it?
<inetpro> tough to search the history for that
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> google is your friend
<superfly> inetpro: duckduckgo'ed for "web-based irc client" saw a page to "Mibbit alternatives" on AlternativeTo.net, and looked down the list of alternatives. Recognised the logo when I saw it.
<inetpro> obviosly the real answer is http://shout-irc.com/
<inetpro> obviously*
<Kilos> Maaz web based IRC client is <reply> http://shout-irc.com/
<Maaz> Kilos: One learns a new thing every day
<superfly> heh. was JUST doing that, Kilos
<superfly> Maaz: web based IRC client
<Maaz> http://shout-irc.com/
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> i beat you for once
<Kilos> gonna rain
<Kilos> snow
<Kilos> hail
<Kilos> what does this mean ? The self-hosted web IRC client
<Kilos> self hosted is here on pc?
<zeorin> magespawn: you're interesting in CoderDojo?
<Maaz> zeorin: By the way, magespawn on freenode told me "tell zeorin i will be in jhb soon, maybe that coderdojo can get off the ground" 21 days, 2 hours, 23 minutes and 9 seconds ago
<zeorin> Maaz: thanks, just saw that
<Maaz> zeorin: no problemo
<zeorin> Got ZNC set up...
<inetpro> 'shout-irc' is a horrible combination of words to search for 
<zeorin> Was down with the 'flu for a full 7 days...
<Kilos> sjoe
<TinuvaMac> i got the flu shot this year when discovery did it with uber
<TinuvaMac> havent been sick yet this year
<zeorin> It was no joke. Makes you appreciate just feeling normal.
<TinuvaMac> believe that, i hate being sick
<TinuvaMac> so have started to do a few things to try and help prevent getting sick this year
<TinuvaMac> 1) immune system booster with probiotics
<TinuvaMac> 2) flu shot
<TinuvaMac> will see if it works
<Kilos> probiotics are good
<zeorin> I work from home, so it's usually not much of an issue. I didn't hold much truck with 'flu shots in the past, but since medicine has essentially been creating "superbugs" over time with strong antibiotics and vaccines, perhaps I can't get away from it anymore.
<Kilos> eat lots of raw onion on sarmies etc and in salads and take regular vitc and you wont get flu
<bushtech> or eat lots of garlic. None of the flu spreading people will get near you
<superfly> TinuvaMac: Last year the Flu shot had a 15% effectiveness. Just an FYI
<superfly> TinuvaMac: also, a little known fact about the flu shot is that it's made based on what the pharmaceuticals guess will be the predominent strain of flu
<zeorin> Does anyone have any experience with the Asterisk PBX software?
<superfly> magespawn: ^^ weren't you playing with Asterisk?
<zeorin> I'm trying to help a small non-profit move away from Telkom for their phone solution
<superfly> zeorin: where are they based?
<zeorin> I've got lots of Linux experience, but telephony is a bit new to me
<zeorin> They're based in Alberton
<Kilos> bushtech well said
<Kilos> garlic is a natural antibiotic
<Kilos> and parsley stops you smelling
<superfly> <Kilos> self hosted is here on pc?
<superfly> It means you run it yourself on your own server.
<Kilos> superfly i mean self hosted means i will have it here on my pc 
<superfly> Kilos: yes, or your server, or wherever. It means you do it yourself.
<Kilos> ty
<gremble> Good morning
<superfly> Only just
<gremble> I am trying to wish time to a standstill. I am ill and really don't want to drive in to campus at 13:00
<theblazehen> gremble: I know how that feels.. :/
<Kilos> eish gremble 
<magespawn> superfly yes
<magespawn> zeorin: what is the problem?
<TinuvaMac> superfly: yeah i did read up a lot on the flu shot. It still seemed better to do, than not doing it
<superfly> TinuvaMac: uh, right.
<superfly> TinuvaMac: did you read the package insert? Who made the flu shot you got?
<magespawn> never had one of those 
<TinuvaMac> superfly: i have not, but I am sure you going to give me more interesting tidbits about it
<superfly> TinuvaMac: nope, I just wanted to know so that I could find out what's in it.
<TinuvaMac> i feel pretty good, and thats after a bunch of people here at work was already sick at work
<TinuvaMac> it would be whatever dischem used this year in april
<magespawn> zeorin: i am also interested in coderdojo, i will be up there on the 23rd first day on the new job is the 24th
<magespawn> so after a little while to settle in 
<superfly> TinuvaMac: Apparently Dischem uses Vaxigrip: http://www.medsafe.govt.nz/consumers/cmi/v/vaxigrip.pdf
<magespawn> zeorin: i would recommend either of these https://www.freepbx.org/ or http://www.asterisk.org/downloads the AsteriskNOW at the bottom of the page
<magespawn> They are essentially the same thing, all built on asterisk, but with a web based gui interface
<gremble> Alright. I am off. See everyone later.
<Kilos> gof luck lad
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> stay awake
<TinuvaMac> superfly: thank you for that link
<TinuvaMac> luckily i only had the sore muscles, none of the worse side effects
<superfly> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/03/17/no_slack_for_open_sourcers/
<superfly> inetpro, Kilos ^^
<zeorin> magespawn: Sorry, my power was out for a while… I'm planning to use AsteriskNOW. My real question is around the hardware requirements. I've already asked around on the #asterisk channel about whether what I need can be done with Asterisk (apparently it's dead simple). It's a sequential call forwarding thing I need: if someone calls the NPO, then forward to number 1, if that person doesn't answer, 
<zeorin> forward to number 2, etc. until someone either picks up or we run out of numbers to try (In which case take a message).
<zeorin> Since this is a small NPO, the computer we want to use for this is actually the archives computer. Which runs Windows. So I'll have to virtualize AsteriskNOW. They've already got a phone line, I imagine we'll need one more so the system can call out.
<zeorin> During office hours there should be no call forwarding and instead the call should go through to the receptionist.
<zeorin> I don't know what specific hardware I'm gonna need. How powerful of a processor, how much RAM, which PSTN card (I imagine I'll need 2 FXO ports and one FXS port).
<zeorin> I also imagine that a regular Telkom phone line is an analogue line?
<superfly> yes
<superfly> zeorin: it may be easier and cheaper to look into a hosted solution
<superfly> we use these guys for our work phone system: http://africanaxess.co.za/
<magespawn> the fxo/fxs cards for the computer can be expensive, espcially the digium cards, miro has the equipment here in sa
<magespawn> i have also used granstream equipment, i will get the model for you in a sec
<magespawn> grandstream GXW-4104
<magespawn> http://www.grandstream.com/products/gateways-and-atas/analog-voip-gateways/product/gxw4104/4108
<who_da_fly> hi :-)
<zeorin> magespawn: I've drawn up a little explantion of what we want it for: http://pastebin.com/PFnhN8md
 * who_da_fly prods inetpro
<inetpro> ouch!
<inetpro> what was that for?
<who_da_fly> inetpro: it's called Shout-IRC
<Kilos> who_da_fly and now?
<who_da_fly> just running it locally
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> whats with all the reading about slack superfly 
<Kilos> irc works for us
<who_da_fly> Kilos yes, I know, but we were playing with Mattermost
<Kilos> oh yes
<Kilos> id forgotten that
<who_da_fly> Kilos and that article is basically saying the same thing as me: don't use Slack for OSS.
<who_da_fly> (and don't use Github for the same reason - it's ultimately controlled by a company)
<zeorin> Mattermost is better anyway
<zeorin> It's ahead of Slack in features
<zeorin> Just like GitLab is ahead of Github in features.
<inetpro> who_da_fly: I will chat later
<who_da_fly> zeorin: exactly :-)
<who_da_fly> let me see if I can set up a different theme
<Kilos> superfly whats with the npm
<Kilos> sudo npm install -g shout
<superfly> Kilos: don't do it
<Kilos> do we use apt there or what
<superfly> Kilos: no, just don't do it.
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> i did and it said command not found
<superfly> Yes, it's better that way. Trust me on this.
<Kilos> ok ty
<Kilos> lol is it spyware or something
<superfly> No, it's a developer tool, and the way everyone uses npm is BAD
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> ill stick with what i know how to use
<who_da_fly> mmm
<who_da_fly> that's much better
<zeorin> npm is a package manager for node scripts
<zeorin> Node-land still has a lot of maturing to do
<zeorin> Source: I'm a web developer
<who_da_fly> zeorin: and that's fine. as long as you (a) know how to use it properly and (b) don't listen to anyone in npm-land
<who_da_fly> "npm install -g" is just made of pain
<zeorin> I use it a lot, but I wouldn't think it appropriate for general software installation. For managing a web project's javascript dependencies, it's far more appropriate (although you need to be descerning about what you're depending upon).
<who_da_fly> this ^^^
<zeorin> I'll `sudo npm install -g` things like cordova, babel, etc. Things that actually have to do with web development.
<Xethron> Greetings!
<who_da_fly> zeorin: don't do that if you're on Linux, you're just waiting for a disaster.
<who_da_fly> hi Xethron!
<zeorin> who_da_fly: it's been alright so far. What linux-specific problems have you encountered?
<Xethron> Uncapped fiber internet, superfast, superfly :D
<zeorin> Vumatel was just here 10 minutes ago installing a box in our apartment block
<who_da_fly> zeorin: your package management system doesn't know about it. when you upgrade stuff WILL break.
<Kilos> spoiled Xethron 
<who_da_fly> Xethron: nice!
<zeorin> Xethron, we'll be joining you soon
<zeorin> who_da_fly: I see what you mean. But as long as I keep it to web development-only stuff it's not an issue.
<Xethron> Was actually just mocking superfly :P But it just arrived at my neighbourhood, so looking who to signup with
<zeorin> pip, easy_install, composer, rubygems, pecl all have that same problem
<zeorin> Yet if you don't install general software with them it's fine.
<who_da_fly> zeorin: I install things locally. If I want to use a NodeJS based application, I make a directory for it, and "npm install <package>" in that directory.
<Xethron> Coz I only have 4mb adsl :( So, time to get something thats a bit faster
<who_da_fly> zeorin: exactly, that's why you use virtualenv
<zeorin> Node has nvm
<zeorin> same thing
<Xethron> composer > npm
<who_da_fly> I steer clear of Ruby and PHP.
<Xethron> :O
<Xethron> What do you have against PHP?
<who_da_fly> Xethron: How long do you want me to rant for? days or weeks?
<Xethron> rofl
<Kilos> haha
<zeorin> I was at the JHB PHP conference when Rasmus Lerdorf was there
<Kilos> thats my fly
<magespawn> zeorin i can't remember what the required specs are, but i ran into problems with a virtual machine inside windows running linux
<Xethron> Every language has its pro's and cons. 
<Xethron> zeorin: Oohh, I spoke briefly at that conference
<zeorin> I had an interesting discussion with him about the 'flaws' of PHP
<who_da_fly> Xethron: Just a pity PHP's pros is 1 item: leaving PHP
<magespawn> the machine only had 2 gig of ram, one for the host and the other for the virtual machine
<zeorin> PHP is considered to have an inconsistent API with function parameters, etc.
<zeorin> It's actually not inconsistent
<magespawn> and it is worth noting that the linux and asterisk ran fine, it was the windows that started to struggle
<who_da_fly> https://www.flickr.com/photos/raindrift/7095238893/
<Xethron> zeorin: true, but thats a simple excuse. That was true back in the day when PHP was just a wrapper language. Now, its just an inconsistent API...
<magespawn> it is running a mysql database for the company stock system
<zeorin> PHP was designed as a glue language, and it consistently maps functions to the underlying technology, e.g. database calls, etc.
<magespawn> lol @ who_da_fly 
<zeorin> When PHP was introduced, people were used to calling those underlying techs directly, so doing that way made sense, people's knowledge translated nicely to PHP
<magespawn> zeorin: ^^
<Xethron> PHP is sometimes difficult to write without an intelligent IDE. But its still the quickest way to spin up a site
<who_da_fly> Xethron: if you can't write code without and IDE, either there's something wrong with you, or with the language you're using. You pick.
<zeorin> The different underling technologies obviously didn't follow a universal naming convention, so it only seems like PHP is inconsistent.
<Xethron> who_da_fly: https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0804/9375/products/black.png?v=1453904840
<zeorin> But it was a well-thought out, considered decision, that contributed to it's quick uptake
<who_da_fly> zeorin: the reality is that PHP's API is inconsistent because it has no design
<zeorin> It does, its design is to follow the underlying API
<who_da_fly> it's a bunch of cobbled together rubbish pretending to be a decent programming language
<zeorin> Yes
<who_da_fly> zeorin: why? That's not the point of a programming language
<Xethron> who_da_fly: I do agree that PHP has some problems with its consistency, however, if a good friend comes to you and says: Dude, I only have R500, can you help me get a site up and running... What language would you choose?
 * Kilos goes to get some UVs
<zeorin> But before PHP, people were doing CGI gateways in C or Perl
<zeorin> *shudder*
<Xethron> You'd be stupid not to choose PHP
<zeorin> Which *were* proper programming languages
<Xethron> Because it works on almost any server, and you can get a decent thing up and running in less than a day
<zeorin> It was meant to be a glue language
<who_da_fly> Xethron: I'd tell him to go somewhere else. I'm worth WAY more than R500.
<Xethron> I said a "Good" friend
<Xethron> Or your Dad, or Mom
<who_da_fly> Xethron: No.
<Xethron> :P
<Xethron> Haters gonne hate
<who_da_fly> I had a good friend ask me about *spit* WordPress *spit*
<who_da_fly> I told her to ask someone else.
<zeorin> Also, the needle/haystack parameter ordering: *does* have a consistent design: array functions: $needle, $haystack; string functions: $haystack, $needle;
<magespawn> zeorin: AsteriskNow is centos based FYI
<who_da_fly> Xethron: dude, program in a real language, and then say that
<Xethron> I think PHP has its place. And currently I'm very happy with it. But love languages like Ruby and Python too
<who_da_fly> zeorin: except in the case of some array functions, where it's the opposite.
<Xethron> who_da_fly: Ok, whats a "real" language for web?
<who_da_fly> Xethron: Python
<who_da_fly> (of course)
<Xethron> lol
<who_da_fly> or, if you're me, a site generator like Nikola
<who_da_fly> (which happens to be written in Python)
<magespawn> notice the trend here?
<Xethron> I might rather go with Go or Node before I go through all the hassles of getting Python to work for web
<zeorin> Anyway I'm not PHP's greatest fan. But it's not right to say it's got no design. It does. It's just that everyone's first intro to PHP as a n00b never told you about the underlying thinking so it seems random
<who_da_fly> Xethron: um, Go or Node are even more difficult to get running than Python.
<zeorin> And because it was initially a glue language, they didn't have all the features. If you needed them you'd code it in C or C++ and glue it up with PHP
<who_da_fly> zeorin: so why haven't we moved on from there? even Python did.
<zeorin> So after all the newbs (myself included) learned it, those features were demanded in the language itself.
<who_da_fly> http://www.phpsadness.com/sad/6
<zeorin> And they're busy doing that.
<who_da_fly> http://www.phpsadness.com/sad/15
<zeorin> PHP is much like JS nowadays in that it's a great language if you ignore the bad parts
<who_da_fly> http://www.phpsadness.com/sad/4
<Xethron> PHP 7 has addressed most of my concerns
<zeorin> *cough* unicode *cough*
<who_da_fly> zeorin: or you can use a language whose bad parts don't make up 80% of the language
<zeorin> I love JavaScript the most
<zeorin> that 20% of good parts is amazing.
<Xethron> zeorin: trying to get into ES6 now
<who_da_fly> zeorin: I prefer the 80% of good parts of Python which is even more amazing.
<Xethron> haha
<Xethron> Well at least PHP hasn't had a severe backwards compattibility break that split the community into two :P
<magespawn> zeorin: also you can route the outgoing calls through a voip provider or some other service
<Xethron> Anyway, these arguments is about as pointless as Browser wars. Use the one you like most
<who_da_fly> Xethron: hardly. Most Python packages these days are compatible with BOTH versions, and the only ones that are still only Python 2 are the ones that have a lot of C code in them (numpy, scipy)
<Xethron> Leave others to use the ones you don't
<who_da_fly> Xethron: if PHP had to do that, it would be far worse than Python.
<zeorin> Xethron: ES6 is cool, but Classes are evil: https://medium.com/javascript-scene/the-two-pillars-of-javascript-ee6f3281e7f3
<zeorin> Don't use them. Prototypal Inheritance >>> Classes
<zeorin> The other thing I love about JS, and here it's really got every other language beat, is that it can run pretty much anywhere. If you know about progressive enhancement and universal javascript (JS that executes either on the server or client depending on the client's capabilities), if you know about NW.js or Electron, if you know about Phonegap/Cordova, you can create an app with a single codebase for 
<zeorin> client, server, mobile app, desktop app, even monochrome WAP phones, your toaster, etc.
<zeorin> I know of no other language that can do that.
<who_da_fly> zeorin: and it's just as dog slow everywhere.
<zeorin> JS is plenty fast. DOM manipulation is browsers is slow
<zeorin> Replace browser DOM with e.g. NativeScript and you've got a much faster app.
<zeorin> JavaScript gets a bad rap for performance, but it's usually one of three problems: 1) using jQuery for animation (JS animation is fast, jQuery animation is not), 2) lots of unoptimized DOM manipulation, 3) even though it's garbage collected, you still have to think about memory, i.e. how to manage garbage collection: don't, and your UI will lock up when you least expect.
<zeorin> There are static memory allocation libraries for JS that work like malloc, and keep the garbage collector from kicking in when you don't want it to.
<Kilos> sjoe julle praat die hond uit die bos uit
<Kilos> im not gonna read all that
<Kilos> i refuse
<magespawn> all about programming anyway Kilos 
<Kilos> yes php and python wars
<zeorin> anyway, magespawn, thanks for that info on the VM with Asterisk.
<zeorin> I swung by #asterisk and showed them that same pastebin, asked them their toughts. They figure an ISDN line is a better option not only for line availability while forwarding is in progress, but also because then it's easier to know whether a call's been answered, etc.
<magespawn> never thought about that
<zeorin> So I've decided to put a pin in the self-hosted PBX idea for now. I know a guy that's got experience with Asterisk and telephony that's recently become involved in this non-profit. I'll involve him. (Delegation is a wonderful skill).
<Kilos> haha
<Xethron> zeorin: Whats your name?
<Xethron> I believe we possibly met at the PHP Conference if you where there
<zeorin> Xandor Schiefer
<zeorin> Quite possible. I'm the opinionated front-end guy ☺
<Xethron> Ah yes
<Xethron> Dunno if you remember the dude from MDS Collivery that made a fool of himself on stage :P
<zeorin> Oh right. I don't think you were a fool
<Xethron> Haha, I felt like one
<zeorin> Actually I think it's a great service
<zeorin> Impostor syndrome
<Xethron> But have been speaking at every PHP conference since, so its fun
<zeorin> Don't believe the impostor syndrome. If you know even just a little bit more than another person about something, you're the expert.
<magespawn> np zeorin 
<MaNI> but how do you know that you know more? :)
<MaNI> Dunning–Kruger :p
<zeorin> MaNI: you did the talk on that adobe flash format alternative to JSON, didn't you?
<zeorin> What was that called?
<MaNI> nope not me
<zeorin> For some reason I read Dunning-Kruger as reminding me of Danny Kopping
<MaNI> hehe
<who_da_fly> hi MaNI, how's the solar panels going?
<who_da_fly> inetpro: by the way, there's a fork of Shout called TheLounge. They're continuing development where the original guy has kinda faded.
<MaNI> heh - still going strong - but still not on my roof, the universe is conspiring to prevent me from getting any further with them :p
<who_da_fly> :-(
<who_da_fly> alright, enough playing for now. TheLounge/Shout is nice. Must set it up for #ubuntu-za
<superfly> "Developers like Koçulu got a little reminder that the NPM project is ultimately corporate-controlled. It will make decisions in its best interest, which may not be in every developer's best interest. It's a not so subtle reminder for Koala and other NPM developers that they serve at the pleasure of the king, in this case NPM Inc. For his part, Koçulu clearly got the message; he referred to deleting his code as "liberating" it. It's now 
<superfly> hosted with Github. Another large corporation."
<superfly> so much of this...
<magespawn> superfly: can github do what they want with the code?
<superfly> magespawn: in essence, yes
<magespawn> hmmm there is some fine print for you
<magespawn> but i would suppose that is the case for a lot of those services
<superfly> at the end of the day, you're storing your data on someone else's hard drive. what's to stop them doing something with it?
<superfly> or just ending the service so that you're stuck high and dry?
<magespawn> indeed, just their T&C's really, always keep a backup
<MaNI> these days you can't even be sure your OS isn't going to do something with your data
<MaNI> but yes trusting non opensource code hosting to a third party seems somewhat risky
<magespawn> home time, chat later all
<Kilos> yes thank you , and you?
<Kilos> haha channel switch
<Kilos> NaSb i answered here
<Kilos> some key i touch switches channels
<NaSb> :p hmm right !
<Kilos> wb bushtech 
<Symmetria> mmm sup
<Kilos> hi Symmetria 
<Symmetria> Kilos, how much bandwidth you on?
<Kilos> explain that in english
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> amount of data or speed
<Kilos> ive never twigged what bandwidth actually is
<Symmetria> lol, I wanna test something but unless you've got reasonable speed it wont work
<Kilos> lemme do a speedtest
<Kilos> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/5332647034
<Kilos> too  slow Symmetria ?
<Kilos> i go eat
<qwebirc16759> Good Day 
<qwebirc16759> anyone online from the cape town area?
<theblazehen> hey qwebirc16759
<theblazehen> andrewlsd is, but he's not here now
<qwebirc16759> hi theblazehen 
<qwebirc16759> i am very new to this 
<qwebirc16759> i need some help with ubuntu 
<theblazehen> What's up?
<qwebirc16759> is this the right place for me to ask ?
<theblazehen> yeah
<qwebirc16759> ok so i want to setup a proxy server for my small office 
<theblazehen> Okay
<qwebirc16759> i found a nice tutorial at https://aacable.wordpress.com/2014/07/02/lusca-automated-install-script/
<qwebirc16759> i downloaded ubuntu 12,04 server and installed it on virtual box 
<qwebirc16759> follwed the tut setup by setup 
<qwebirc16759> everything when perfect no error message nothing 
<qwebirc16759> then i made some changes in squid.conf to allow my network access to the proxy 
<qwebirc16759> when i check the access.log file i can see that its working and there is hit 
<qwebirc16759> but the problem is i dont know ubuntu 
<Symmetria> heh Kilos sorry went onto a call
<theblazehen> Okay
<Symmetria> :) will have to test at another time because this call wil go on for next 7 hours :(
<qwebirc16759> so i can see its working with my basic know how 
<theblazehen> First of all, 12.04 is really old, I'd suggest 16.04 or at least 14.04
<qwebirc16759> but to be honest i know what i am looking at
<theblazehen> What exactly is this LUSCA?
<Symmetria> so question, does anyone here use Neotel for internet connectivity
<Symmetria> Im curious to hear comments about their reliability and speeds etc
<qwebirc16759> the script in the link i posted only works on 12.04 
<qwebirc16759> i tried the latest version 
<theblazehen> https://github.com/krakenjs/lusca is this the lusca that is being referred to?
<qwebirc16759> correct 
<qwebirc16759> this is what i get from the site "Lusca is a fork of the Squid-2 development tree. The Lusca project aims to fix the shortcomings in the Squid-2 codebase whilst maintaining the the Squid-2 functionality and stability. :
<theblazehen> Okay. Wish I could help, But I have *a lot* of work to do. If you don't figure it out, I'll probably be able to help you out either tomorrow night or thursday
<theblazehen> Maybe someone else here can help?
<qwebirc16759> ok not a problem 
<qwebirc16759> should i just make contact with your on the irc
<theblazehen> Yeah, or email
<theblazehen> Will pm you email address
<Symmetria> ouch, because of advances in tech, it used to be 3000 servers to 1 admin in 2008
<Symmetria> its now at 50k servers to 1 admin in 2015 
<Symmetria> and thats growing 
<Symmetria> because of automation 
<Symmetria> thats not good for people in the sysadmin game
<Kilos> qwebirc16759 welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> just hang a while one of the experts will help you
<qwebirc16759> ok now to sound like a cabbage, this is my first time here and first time working with ubuntu where will i see the PM?
<qwebirc16759> hi Kilos 
<theblazehen> qwebirc16759: You using a web client?
<qwebirc16759> thanks i will hang
<theblazehen> Bar at the top maybe?
<Kilos> oh im the webclient im not sure
<qwebirc16759> yes using web client 
<theblazehen> it's my username here @ username dot com
<Kilos> s/im/in
<theblazehen> Don't wanna write out in full, channel is logged
<theblazehen> don't want spam
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> theblazehen is clued up as well
<Kilos> magespawn 
<theblazehen> hey magespawn
<Kilos> help qwebirc16759 
<Kilos> the where you going
<Kilos> you multitask so well
<theblazehen> Kilos: I broke stuff
<theblazehen> And I have lots of other work too
<Kilos> oh my
<theblazehen> So fixing and working :(
<Kilos> sjoe
<theblazehen> Probably lost a few k USD in sales
<magespawn> what didnyou break?
<theblazehen> Well, not just probably
<Kilos> qwebirc16759 are you on ubuntu at the moment
<magespawn> ouch
<theblazehen> magespawn: All sites for e commerce company :/
<qwebirc16759> yes 
<theblazehen> Down for the weekend
<Kilos> shhhhh theblazehen fix it man
<magespawn> ouch
<magespawn> but today is tuesday?
<qwebirc16759> i setup server 12.04 in virtual box
<Kilos> magespawn hyou missed qwebirc16759 s problem
<qwebirc16759> to test the proxy 
<theblazehen> magespawn: Yes.. :( weekend + yesterday
<magespawn> i see theblazehen, i thought this was something that just happened
<magespawn> qwebirc16759: whatnis the problem?
<Kilos> magespawn can you read the logs from 19.14
<Kilos> he explained it all
<theblazehen> Nope. Something must have broken, did bind mounts before because didn't want to take things down for updates and stuff.. Rebooted server on friday night or so
<Kilos> or i can bin it for you
<qwebirc16759> HI magespawn 
<magespawn> on my phone at the moment so bin it please
<qwebirc16759> i need help understanding how things work in ubuntu server
<magespawn> hi qwebirc16759 
<theblazehen> Maaz: Coffe on
<Maaz> theblazehen: Huh?
<theblazehen> Maaz: Coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<magespawn> will help if i can
<theblazehen> 1 caffiene overdose please
<magespawn> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> magespawn: Sure
<magespawn> Maaz large please
<Maaz> magespawn: Excuse me?
<magespawn> i thought that used to work
<qwebirc16759> @megespawn let me try and explain my self a bit better 
<Kilos> magespawn https://bin.snyman.info/mmmzxcax
<qwebirc16759> i need a proxy server 
<Kilos> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<magespawn> okay qwebirc16759 so squid?
<Kilos> qwebirc16759 first lets get you on a proper irc client
<qwebirc16759> after doing some internest research in found this https://aacable.wordpress.com/2014/07/02/lusca-automated-install-script/
<qwebirc16759> now after following the tut i managed to get exerything installed and but my limited knowlege it looks like it working 
<Kilos> then you can hang out here daily
<qwebirc16759> ok now how are we getting me a irc
<Kilos> sudo apt install hexchat
<Kilos> you on 14.04 or later
<qwebirc16759> is there one for windows ?
<qwebirc16759> i am currenty on a windows machine 
<qwebirc16759> and i have ubuntu server running in virtual machine 
<Kilos> yes hexchat for windows
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for theblazehen, magespawn and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> qwebirc16759 https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjvvbjD1OHMAhVLJcAKHZpSCIgQFggbMAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhexchat.github.io%2Fdownloads.html&usg=AFQjCNEIPzsd_xl_SSFEKWzso2alMvkZZw&sig2=b95AcPmh0qGfFI0-FPpn0g
<Kilos> shout when its installed
<magespawn> okay i have read the bin of the previous conversation
<theblazehen> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You are welcome theblazehen
<theblazehen> Maaz: Coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<Kilos> Maaz large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<Kilos> ok magespawn will you take over with qwebirc16759 please
<magespawn> what is not working qwebirc16759 ?
<Kilos> help him setup hexchat too please mage
<Kilos> where the tab went
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for theblazehen and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<magespawn> now you are straining my brain Kilos 
<paddatrapper> Hey qwebirc16759. I'm from CT, but not much help at the moment with troubleshooting. Perhaps if you're still stuck when I'm back home later 
<Kilos> you have one
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> basics are when it opens scroll down to freenode then tick edit on the right
<qwebirc16759> hi paddatrapper thanks for the heads up
<Kilos> add chat.freenode.net
<Kilos> then below that add channel #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> somewhere you enter your irc nickname
<Kilos> i need to brushup on hexchat
<Kilos> gremble how you feeling now?
<Kilos> dont say with your hands
<qwebirc1675-2> ok i am on hexchat now
<magespawn> okay cool beans
<Kilos> ok choose a nickname
<Kilos> then type in  /nick newnick
<Kilos> hi hound
<hound> hehe 
<Kilos> over to you magespawn 
<hound> he's my fav autobot
<Kilos> someone else has it registered
<Guest89983> uhmm
<Kilos> haha
<Guest89983> hound-wp
<Kilos> freenode should tell you if its registered
<Kilos> if not register it
<hound-wp> nothing came up yet 
<hound-wp> so i guess hound-wp it is 
<Kilos>   /msg nickserv register password email addy
<Kilos> i hope thats the right command
<hound-wp> ... i am drawing a blank now should i type in "/mgs nickserv register <myPassword> <myE-mail>"
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> sorry im the greeter bot here i dont add fancy characters
<Kilos> im a basic text bot
<hound-wp> ok thats done didnt get any error message back 
<gremble> Hey Kilos. Just got home. Not feeling great but I have meds now
<Kilos> w000t
<Kilos> rest gremble 
<Kilos> how did the exam go
<Kilos> ok magespawn the hound is yours
<Kilos> skokkk jy baie still ne
<gremble> I think it went well.
<gremble> I knew the answers, so that is good.
<Kilos> great then swallow 4 aspirin and sweat it out under lotsa blankets
<gremble> That is the plan. 
<gremble> Found out that I have a calculus project to do, so I am going to read through it and mull over it in bed.
<gremble> Should be free marks, and that is always nice
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> good luck with it all
<Kilos> go to bed now
<gremble> Yup. Cheers
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> hound-wp: check the "freenode" item in your channel list
<hound-wp> superfly
<hound-wp> what about it 
<hound-wp> what am i looking at 
<superfly> hound-wp: that's messages from the IRC server itself. you can also look for a "user" called NickServ. If you use /msg NickServ, the NickServ bot will talk to you privately
<Langjan> Hi kil
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Langjan> Kilos, hoe gaan dit met jou?
<Kilos> your tab broke
<Kilos> goed dankie en self
<Langjan> no I missed it
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> ook goed dankie
<Langjan> I miss then I mess, hit caps lock instead
<Kilos> i do the same
<Kilos> must be an age thing
<Langjan> Great minds miss alike...
<Kilos> fools never differ
<Langjan> now youve ruined the frinedship
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Langjan> lmga
<Langjan> About susans machine
<magespawn> it happens
<Kilos> yes?
<Langjan> did the battery thing but nothing changed in bios
<Langjan> seems to boot better though
<Langjan> but sometimes opens in black screen with terminal
<Kilos> what was the problem again?
<Langjan> did not always boot
<Langjan> had to try 2-3 times
<Kilos> sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<magespawn> Maaz tell hound-wp sorry did not see the pm
<Maaz> magespawn: Sure, I'll tell hound-wp on freenode
<Langjan> ok you re ckon that will sort it, will try tomorrow
<Kilos> and grub-pc and grub-pc-bin
<Kilos> so one long command
<Kilos> sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop grub-pc grub-pc-bin
<Langjan> dont know if aptitude is installed 
<Kilos> then install aptitude first
<Langjan> ok will give it a go, thks
<Kilos> hope that sorts it
<Kilos> you unity peeps
<Langjan> Thks will let you know. no news update on visa?
<Kilos> what happened qwebirc16759 ?
<Kilos> nothing yet Langjan 
<Kilos> good luck
<qwebirc16759> lost connection while testing my proxy setup
<Kilos> see you tomorrow then
<Langjan> right, slaap lekker en mooi loop
<qwebirc16759> any one know how to complety remote ufw from ubuntu 
<Kilos> and your irc client?
<Kilos> jy ook dankie oom
<qwebirc16759> uing irc client now
<Kilos> sudo apt-get purge ufw
<Kilos> you didnt tell it what your nick should be?
<qwebirc16759> ok i am more comfortable with IPtables 
<Kilos> thats the channel login thingie
<qwebirc16759> ok so i removed ufw
<qwebirc16759> and when i did apt-get install iptables it told me its already install 
<qwebirc16759> where is the config file for edditing the iptables 
<qwebirc16759> located 
<magespawn> ufw us just a front end for iptables
<magespawn> s/us/is
<qwebirc16759> @megespawn what s/us/is
<Kilos> wat nou Langjan ?
<qwebirc16759> i am a ubuntu baby 
<Kilos> thats correcting an error
<Kilos> replacing us with is
<qwebirc16759> oh... is that like a find and replace command ?
<Kilos> no if we make a typo we use s/error/repair
<magespawn> sorry just replacing the mistake
<qwebirc16759> oh kilos where is the file located for iptables in ubuntu 
<magespawn> /etc/sysconfig/iptables-config i think
<qwebirc16759> nope 
<qwebirc16759> its not that 
<magespawn> http://askubuntu.com/questions/378892/where-are-iptabless-rulesets-stored-on-ubuntu-12-04
<magespawn> qwebirc16759: that might help
<miles_> hmm...
<Kilos> just installed hexchat, lekker easy to setup but sound alerts sick on kde
<magespawn> and back
<Kilos> magespawn you havent got your freenode password in your client
 * Kilos needs a reboot
<Kilos> wbb
<qwebirc16759> has any one here setup a proxy server before 
<magespawn> no i am on my phone now, but no anyway
<qwebirc16759> for caching purpose 
<Kilos> hmm...
<magespawn> i have not, superfly?
<magespawn> i think wolfeyes did somethin like that, hey Kilos ?
<Kilos> what did i miss magespawn 
<Kilos> he set up proxies so differnent users on the server had different permissions
<magespawn> qwebirc16759: have you had a look at the squid docs?
<magespawn> he was using squid if i recall correctly
<qwebirc16759> yes i looked at the squid doc's 
<Kilos> yes i think so
<magespawn> so what is not working right?
<magespawn> brb
<Kilos> i need to sleep guys. good luck qwebirc16759 patience, 
<Kilos> see  you all tomorrow
<qwebirc16759> thanks kilos
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<qwebirc16759> i am getting somwhere 
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> keep it up and dont be a stranger here ok?
<qwebirc16759> pm me your email 
<Kilos> ok
<magespawn> right now qwebirc16759 what seems to be the problem with your squid?
<qwebirc16759> squid is working fin
<qwebirc16759> fine
<qwebirc16759> i am just now understanding how it is working 
<magespawn> ahh okay, so it is all good then?
<qwebirc16759> i have just now managed to get my network flowing though the proxy 
<Kilos> no rest for the wicked
<magespawn> was it not allowing internet traffic at all?
<Kilos> ping in irc channel
<Kilos> qwebirc16759 after a couple more days you can run ubuntu on everything
<magespawn> no of course not
<qwebirc16759> yes 
<qwebirc16759> so from the scrip i have changed the port to 3128 transparent 
<qwebirc16759> and removed ufw
<qwebirc16759> then install iptables-persistant
<Kilos> and no firewall
<qwebirc16759> and added the the line -A PREROUTING -p tcp  -m tcp -s 192.168.1.0/24 ! -d 192.168.1.40 --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 3128
<qwebirc16759>  to iptables file 
<Kilos> sjoe you clever
<qwebirc16759> then i edited /etc/sysctl.conf to allow forwarding 
<Kilos> well done
<qwebirc16759> Goolge Kilos 
<Kilos> haha
<qwebirc16759> if i know what i am looking for i will know what to ask google 
<Kilos> google isnt friendly like we are
<magespawn> why the redirect?
<Kilos> we are here everyday and some are here till late at night'
<qwebirc16759> redirect will force port 80 traffic to go through the squid 
<qwebirc16759> if thats not in the the traffic will just to straight to the router 
<qwebirc16759> bypassing squid
<magespawn> ahh right i see
<qwebirc16759> anyone online From CT 
<magespawn> so then squid will not even get the chance to cache anything
<qwebirc16759> what do you mean 
<magespawn> qwebirc16759: when you have registered your nick it is a good idea to use that one 
<qwebirc16759> if you dont have the pre-routing rule in you basically bypassing squid
<magespawn> then people know who they are talking to
<qwebirc16759> i have registerd the nick 
<qwebirc16759> but evertime i disconnect it lose it 
<magespawn> your hound-wp nick
<qwebirc16759> how do i make it stick
<magespawn> yes, but you are here as qwebirc16759 
<magespawn> what client are you using/
<magespawn> ?
<qwebirc16759> hexchat
<magespawn> i forget with that, but there is usually somewhere to put your nick in, in preferances somewhere
<magespawn> now it should also ask youto identify with nickserv
<magespawn> with /nickserv identify <password>
<hound-wp> it didnt ask me yet
<hound-wp> not asking me 
<magespawn> hmm
<Kilos> right in the beginning where you enter channels etc
<Kilos> at the top was nicks
<magespawn> i also do not always see pm so let me know if you want to pm
<hound-wp> whos maaz
<Kilos> our bot
<hound-wp> oh i though that much 
<hound-wp> almost had a full on converstion with maaz now 
<Kilos> he does our meeting minutes etc as well
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> if you here tomorrow hound-wp then ill help you join us officially
<hound-wp> ok thank 
<hound-wp> but i will only be availbe night time 
<Kilos> or if you go to the site again you can join our mailing list and launchpad group
<Kilos> thats fine
<hound-wp> work doesnt allow much sitting time 
<Kilos> life happens
<magespawn> as is usually the case
<Kilos> but good to mix with like minds  too
<Kilos> and superfly and paddatrapper and many others are in CT
<Kilos> and
<hound-wp> guy quick question 
<hound-wp> how do i setup other channels 
<Kilos> there is debconf16 there in july
<hound-wp> if you dont mind 
<hound-wp> have a look at https://www.clug.org.za/members/irc-channel/
<Kilos> you can add them where you added this one
<hound-wp> i want to join that channel 
<Kilos> you can join from here by typing
<Kilos>   /j #clug whatever ther rest id
<Kilos> is
<Kilos> superfly ^^
<Kilos> clug on irc?
<Kilos> please
<hound-wp> ok i am joined there
<hound-wp> but only one person online 
<Kilos> to add channels in hexchat you separate them with a ,
<hound-wp> oh shall i say one person in the list
<Kilos> no there must be more
<Kilos> i dunno if its clug.za or -za
<Kilos> or maybe even another server
<Kilos> superfly will tell you
<magespawn> i think they are on a different network
<Kilos> he is very busy so be patient
<hound-wp> ok number went up to 3 now thanks to megaspawn
<magespawn> hound-wp: you would have to join irc.atrum.org first
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> Anyone know of a way to send an alarm to my phone from the cli?
<Kilos> there must be many there
<magespawn> i do not think that is the cape town lug channel
 * theblazehen needs to wake up when the copy of backup is complete :(
<Kilos> set your fones alarm timer for when you think it will be done theblazehen 
<theblazehen> Kilos: Idk when it's gonna be done
<theblazehen> Different folders etc
<Kilos> doesnt it show eta
<theblazehen> not rsync
<Kilos> ah
<theblazehen> And don't want a alarm every 15 min
<magespawn> hound-wp: you WILL nedd to join irc.atrum.org first
<theblazehen> I can do `beep` but that isn't loud enough
<magespawn> usually with /connect irc.atrum.org 
<magespawn> Kilos: some of the usual suspects are there too
<Kilos> where magespawn 
<magespawn> #clug on irc.atrum.org 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i dont need more channels
<Kilos> i cant keep up with the 14 i have now plus pm's
<hound-wp> having trouble
<magespawn> indeed
<magespawn> hound-wp: did you come right there
<magespawn> why on earth 14?
<hound-wp> no
<hound-wp> not at all 
<Kilos> all uuntu channels
<Kilos> 1] Kilos Permission Denied - You're not an IRC operator
<magespawn> i am not sure how to get hexchat to connect to more than one irc network
<Kilos> wont let me on atrum either with that command
<Kilos> magespawn see pm
<hound-wp> guy i am out
<hound-wp> thanks for all the help 
<Kilos> sleep tight lad
<Kilos> you welcome
<magespawn> i see Kilos 
<Kilos> too many
<Kilos> fly and pro killing me
<Kilos> see you tomorrow
<Kilos> sleep tight
<magespawn> nah keeping you busy, good night
<magespawn> i am also off, early day tomorrow and the battery is going quickly
<magespawn> good night all
<paddatrapper> Seems I missed him. Oh well tomorrow it shall have to be
<theblazehen> Oh, come on!
<theblazehen> I'm such an idiot..
<theblazehen> 3 hours + tracking down an off by one error
<theblazehen> Oh. That wasn't it either
 * superfly was busy in a meeting
<theblazehen> Hey superfly
<superfly> hi theblazehen
<theblazehen> Do you by any chance have a good way of waking up at 1 AM where I won't just turn off the alarm and schedule a later one in my sleep?
<theblazehen> PC speakers turn off after time
<theblazehen> and I could always ^C a while:;do beep; done loop
<superfly> theblazehen: nope, sorry. I struggle with the same thing.
<theblazehen> superfly: Damn
<theblazehen> Hmm
<superfly> theblazehen: I've gotten up, gone to the toilet, gotten back into bed, and fallen asleep for another 30 minutes
<theblazehen> I could ssh to my router, run a sleep; while:;do beep; done on there
<theblazehen> then detach from screen
<theblazehen> that way I'd need to ssh in, attach to screen and ^C it
<theblazehen> wow
<theblazehen> nice
<theblazehen> Maybe some kind of dead mans switch
<superfly> yeah, alarms don't work so well for me.
<theblazehen> How do I do a dead mans switch I can't cancel?
<theblazehen> I give up
<theblazehen> Probably best to spend the next 3 hours sleeping, rather than thinking about the best way to wake up
<theblazehen> Oh what the hell
<theblazehen> The dev of the script said I should run in batches of 100 entries or so, but the script segfaults at points, so I need to clear out what gets missed. Faster to just for i in {0000..5540} do php script.php $i 1; done than it is to go in batches of 100
<theblazehen> Batches of 100 = less than 100 because of failiure too
#ubuntu-za 2016-05-18
<sakhi> Morning everyone.
<Kilos> guten morgen meine herren peeps
<Kilos> oh my, early fly
<Kilos> rather misty here this morning, visibilty under 100 metres im sure
<Kilos> too cold to go pace it off
<Kilos> maybe even 50 metres
<Kilos> wb  inetpro_ SubOracle 
<mazal> Môre oom
<mazal> Raai waarmee is ek besig
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Kilos> se my man , raai is werk
<mazal> Ondersoek Win 10 privacy settings
<Kilos> eish
<mazal> Moet my 1 laptop by die werk upgrade
<mazal> Geen keuse nie
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> het jy ooit gedoen wat ek gese het lank terug
<Kilos> wag ek soek of ek dit nog het
<Kilos> http://scottiestech.info/2015/09/05/another-privacy-fix-this-time-for-windows-7-8-and-10/
<mazal> Wat gedoen ?
<Kilos> ^^
<mazal> Oh nee , het mos nog nie Win 10 gebruik nie
<mazal> Gaan nou vir die eerste keer
<Kilos> lees wat se daai ou 
<mazal> Ek het 'n goeie berig gekry http://www.techradar.com/news/software/operating-systems/the-windows-10-privacy-settings-you-need-to-change-right-now-1301257
<mazal> Redelike volledige berig vir dit
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> 11 bladsye lank lol
<paddatrapper> Môre mazal Kilos, almal 
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper i have all the info on that browser
<Kilos> https://github.com/conformal/xombrero/wiki
<paddatrapper> Cool. I like the vim keybindings 
<Kilos> i am going to try memorise what keys to use for what i need and use it
<paddatrapper> Though it doesn't look like it can sync my settings, history, etc across devices 
<Kilos> when you not stufying and bored play with it
<Kilos> studying
<Kilos> even my eyes are getting cold
<paddatrapper> May give it a try, even if only to find bugs, etc and contribute to it. Been looking for a solid C language project to get my hands dirty with 
<paddatrapper> It's raining here, but berg wind, so not too cold 
<Kilos> nice
<Kilos> cold here, and misty, pro will be wet when he gets to work on the motor bike
<paddatrapper> Not too much so. Very light drizzle
<paddatrapper> Isn't one of the xombrero devs on here occasionally? 
<Cryterion> mornings
<Kilos> paddatrapper he is DalekSec 
<Kilos> but very busy most of the time and many hours behind us
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn hows things there?
<Kilos> send heat man
<nlsthzn> will do :p
<nlsthzn> and all well thanks... and there?
<Kilos> ok ty
 * Cryterion packages some excess heat
<Kilos> sjoe, send sendd
<Kilos> freezing here
<Kilos> hi anton_may urbanslug 
<Kilos> koud inetpro_ ?
<Kilos> dooi die stert
<nlsthzn> the > 30 degC nights have started here >.<
<Kilos> swop
<Kilos> ill rather sweat the shiver
<nlsthzn> can't strip to more than your skin
<nlsthzn> or less than your skin I mean Lo
<Kilos> you fogot how to make the ° sign
<nlsthzn> :p
<Cryterion> I should be on the beach fishing right now, sun's out, nice 25degC, no wind :)
<Kilos> copy mine and save it
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> you cant wear lotsa clothes on your nose and eyes
<Kilos> i have a knitted kinda beanie thing to help with head and ears
<anton_may> mornings
<inetpro_> good mornings
<Kilos> nat?
<inetpro_> oh my...
<anton_may> nee droog
<Kilos> biking in this mist sucks
<anton_may> gorillas in the mist?
<Kilos> lol
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Only issue I have with xombrero is that it is GTK based, so so many dependencies to install!
<Kilos> i didnt even worry, just installed
<Kilos> most of them are tiny dependancies iirc
<Kilos> installing was fast
<Kilos> the big thing is the security control you have
<paddatrapper> How did you install? Can't find it in the archives
<Kilos> from the ppa
<paddatrapper> And no install docs on in the wiki
<Kilos> lemme see if i saved the link
<paddatrapper> Found it I think: https://launchpad.net/~unit193/+archive/ubuntu/xombrero
<Kilos> yes
<paddatrapper> Got it working :)
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> you have to study paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> Sitting in a lecture at the moment and we're going over stuff, so I'm good for the moment
<paddatrapper> I use for the moment way too much...
<Kilos> concentrate on lectures
<paddatrapper> Kilos-: And the next lecture has only about a third of the class here... The joys of the final week
<Kilos-> ok
<Kilos-> other peeps are too clever
<paddatrapper> I'd say! Some of the stuff here goes right over my head
<Kilos-> concentrate 
<paddatrapper> here being this channel
<Kilos-> lol
<Kilos-> dont concentrate here man , concentrate on the lecture
<paddatrapper> I'll be back in a bit
<mazal> I'm hungry
<mazal> Maaz make a plan
<Maaz> mazal: Huh?
<Langjan> Hi Kilos- I see youve grown a tail again...lmga
<Langjan> I just logged in again last night to check on the command you wrote
<Kilos-> hi Langjan 
<Langjan> Hi there Kilos, been chasing sheep or just losing your tail?
<Kilos> sheep
<Kilos> what tail?
<Langjan> ok, you ok otherwise?
<Kilos> yes ty and you?
<Langjan> also thks, no tail
<Kilos> was very cold this mornin
<Langjan> eish! mild here
<Langjan> frost?
<Kilos> no just thick mist
<Kilos> whats news with susans pc
<Langjan> we had mist on Monday after the rain, seldom happens here
<Kilos> solid here this morning, couldnt see 50 metres about ahead
<Langjan> I have not been to run those commands but there seems to be another complication 
<Kilos> between 50 and 100, was too cold to go measure
<Kilos> ai! what now
<Langjan> not on Ubuntu
<Langjan> her husband runs on win xp
<Langjan> since I installed the cable he cannot send e-mails
<Langjan> says access denied
<Langjan> he can receive but not send
<anton_may> smtp authentication required
<Kilos> through your router?
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> must be settings in router then
<Langjan> susan can send and receive
<Kilos> anton_may will help with that
<Langjan> hi anton_may 
<Kilos> convert the old man to u buntu as well
<anton_may> Lo Langjan, what is the email client/
<Langjan> tried but hes more stubborn than me
<anton_may> lol
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> anton_may, its vodamail
<anton_may> ok, but how do you read the mail, via an email program or web?
<Langjan> oh sorry, outlook
<anton_may> Ok, need to dust the cobweb of my brain with Outlook
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> these young peeps talk about cobwebs already, what have we got
<Kilos> heavy duty shade cloth
<Langjan> pampoenpitte
<Kilos> lol
<anton_may> eish I dont use Outlook anymore for the last 5 years
<Langjan> ek ook
<anton_may> To turn this setting on:
<anton_may> From the Tools menu, choose "Accounts."
<anton_may> Select click the Network Solutions' Mail account (e.g. mail.example.com) and click "Properties."
<anton_may> Select the "Servers" tab.
<anton_may> Check the box next to "My Server Requires Authentication."
<anton_may> Click "OK."
<Kilos> tell the old man that will cost him a large melktert
<Kilos> only ubuntu help is free
<anton_may> souttert
<Langjan> many thks will give it a go anton_may 
<Kilos> of dit ja
<anton_may> geen probleem
<Kilos> waar is jy anton_may ?
<anton_may> Guatenf
<anton_may> Guateng
<Langjan> souttert kan my vroutjie maak, waar is jou afleweringsadres?
<Langjan> waar in gauteng
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> ?
<anton_may> Werk JHB, bly in PTA
<Langjan> waar in Pta?
<Kilos> nee man die ou toppie moet dit maak
<Langjan> gautrein?
<anton_may> PTA Noord
<anton_may> Ja ek ry die trein somtyds
<anton_may> soos vandag
<Langjan> ok kan iets reel my skoonsen se besigheid is daar 
<Langjan> seun
<anton_may> PTA Noord?
<Langjan> Ja Rachel de Beer str, groot nuwe JMC vertoonlokaal en dienssentrum
<Langjan> Rainbow Motors
<anton_may> Oohhhh okay
<anton_may> Ja ek bly in Dorandia
<Kilos> ty for the help anton_may 
<Langjan> ek sal eers moet kyk of jou oplossing werk...lmga!
<Kilos> just the mention of xp started my head thumping
<anton_may> lol np
<anton_may> Ja just go to the sttings
<Langjan> let me go try and see what happpens
<anton_may> testing testing
<Kilos> hi tahaan 
<tahaan> Greetings
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<anton_may> lo tahaan
<tahaan> Thank you kindly
<tahaan> elo anton_may
<Kilos> if you need help just state your problem
<Kilos> if you dont need help hang around and help us
<tahaan> kilos: sounds good.
<tahaan> I just did a channel search on ubuntu and thought why not join.
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy or wb
<anton_may> yes we need some serious help here
<Kilos> haha this is the za help channel
<Kilos> where are you tahaan 
<tahaan> Cape Town
<Kilos> we have many guys there
<Kilos> https://ubuntu-za.org check our site
<paddatrapper> Hey tahaan 
<tahaan> Hello paddatrapper
<paddatrapper> I'm also from CT. Where about are you?
<tahaan> Durbanville.
<paddatrapper> Nice. The far side of town from me (Muizenberg)
<theblazehen> Morning 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> you catching up?
<theblazehen> Still waiting for backup to copy. Rsync.net isn't that fast :/
<theblazehen> Then gonna restore backup and hope it works 
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Talking of XP - I have to laugh at everyone running windows around me knowing they will all have to run (at least in a VM) Ubunut next year if they continue with CS
<theblazehen> Then also going my proper work
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wow theblazehen thats a long time
<Kilos> what size was it
<theblazehen> Yeah. So far copied 38 GB since last night only 
<Kilos> thats a large backup
<paddatrapper> What speed are you getting? Doesn't sound too bad
<theblazehen> Lots of images on the sites. Not 100% sure, rsync only shows file by file basis. Lots of small files
<Langjan> Hi anton_may and Kilos the mails are running, many thks - it was also not set to connect via LAN which I corrected
<Langjan> Kilos, Susan's machin also seems to be restarting fine now, baie dankie
<anton_may> \0/
<anton_may> woohoo
<Langjan> nou skuld ek 'n souttert
<anton_may> nee wat dit is regtig nie nodig nie
<Langjan> baie dankie waardeer jou hulp
<Kilos> hmm...
<Langjan> souttert Kilos ?
<Kilos> yay Langjan 
<Kilos> na im ok
<Langjan> any visa news?
<Kilos> sigh, dont even ask
<anton_may> u moving?
<Langjan> jammer...
<Langjan> visiting his folks in Melbourne
<Kilos> im sure they have someone puttin me at the bottom of the pile everyday
<Langjan> or trying to...
<anton_may> ah ok, the percs of beingh married to an Ita
<Kilos> and i find no contact info for the vaccu peeps
<Langjan> eish, they say 30 days
<Kilos> visa peeps waiting for vaccu only
<Kilos> im a security risk for them
<Kilos> grrrr
<anton_may> really? So what they are scared you are going to run away with theri sheep?
<Kilos> im glad everything is working Langjan 
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Yes many thks Kilos 
<Kilos> i have no idea what they are scared of
<Langjan> kde
<Kilos> haha
<anton_may> ja sometimes I'm also scarfed of kde
<Kilos> ai! kde rocks
<Langjan> see Kilos not only me...
<Kilos> no need to fix things all the time
<Kilos> julle bangbroeke
<anton_may> thinking of rocking arch a bit
<Langjan> but then I will never be contacting you
<Kilos> haha you will
<Kilos> you have too many peeps on unity to have a restful life
<Kilos> today im gonna plow some kweek out
<Langjan> no wonder theres nokde probls, only you using it
<Kilos> if i get the energy
<Kilos> haha nono
<Langjan> oh one more?
<Kilos> fly and pro and paddatrapper 
<Langjan> actually three, wow
<Kilos> and mazal but het likes breaking things
<Langjan> hahaha
<Kilos> some people can break an anvil
<Langjan> and even unity
<Kilos> lol yes
<paddatrapper> I'm yet to have it break badly on me. Crashes ocasionally, but never really affects my work
<Kilos> what crashes
<Kilos> 14.04 kde doesnt crash
<Langjan> neither does Jacob Zuma
<Kilos> moenie krap waar dit nie jik nie
<Langjan> just keeps going
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> OK Kilos and anton_may I am leaving, chat later and thks again
<Kilos> ty for the visit sir
<Kilos> have a good day
<Langjan> you too thks
<anton_may> ciao
<paddatrapper> Kilos: It does crash occasionally, but recovers just fine and I can never really reproduce it
<nlsthzn> Linux linux-l2sv 4.5.4-1-default #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed May 11 15:23:21 UTC 2016 (db90c25) x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<nlsthzn> fresh and toasty
<mazal> this freenode irc server's addy is irc.freenode.net yes ?
<theblazehen> mazal: irc.. Is a pool of servers
<theblazehen> Check the messages the server sent for specific address
<mazal> But when you first set it up
<mazal> The client
<nlsthzn> could be irc.ubuntu.com
<nlsthzn> all depends on what you used :p
 * nlsthzn suspects his is set up for irc.opensuse.org or something like that
<mazal> hmm
<mazal> Set it up long ago on a Winbloze pc and can't remember what server I used
<mazal> On ubuntu it's always setup up already
<Kilos> chat.freenode.net
<Kilos> mazal yjays what i use
<mazal> This one also connected to that this morning
<nlsthzn> you can connect to any freenode server and have access to all channels
<melodie> hi
<anton_may> 0/ melodie
<melodie> hi anton_may 
<Kilos> hi melodie 
<melodie> hello Kilos !
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> you well girl?
<melodie> I have a very important message for the African GNU/Linux users, all countries interested, and I need you to bring it further in all your circles and networks. It's about a free software that is unique, and endangered as rare species
<melodie> one that can be used in cyber cafés : the server and the client 
<melodie> and therefore useful for all places where the time is counted while the clients browse the internet! 
<melodie> ok? 
<melodie> ready to look? :)
<Kilos> ok spread the word here and in the afica channel please
<melodie> yes, of course
<melodie>  the point is, it's been developped for linux, windows, is the only free software meant for this purpose and needs to be taken care of, adopted forked, and tested in the latest Ubuntu lts available, trusty and xenial
<melodie> now the links:
<melodie> mkahawa.sourceforge.net
<melodie> and here are the latest discussions, see my post below
<melodie> https://sourceforge.net/p/mkahawa/discussion/955736/thread/981abb29/
<melodie> Kilos so I count on you to send a mail about it and ask people to grab it and help make it work on the latest versions of Ubuntu : can you do that?
<Kilos> ill spread it yes
<kulelu88> Kilos: how do you do secure nickserv login on hexchat?
<Kilos> oh my
<kulelu88> what irc server do you join?
<Kilos> must be where you chose server
<Kilos> chat.freenode.net port 7070
<Kilos> and tick the ssl block
<kulelu88> chat.freenode.net/7070 ?
<kulelu88> can I leave the irc.freenode.net/8001 under it?
<Kilos> yes i spose so
<Kilos> i always just delete what i dont use
<Kilos> i have actually left it before, and used when the server went down i switched and was online again
<kulelu88> alright I added yours as the first one
<kulelu88> I can only do nickserv verification by using the /msg option
<kulelu88> login method being /NICKSERV
<Kilos> what happens if you restart hexchat
<kulelu88> i'm scared to
<Kilos> no man why
<mazal> Mine always authenticate with /msg method
<mazal> Didn't even know there is another method
<Kilos> mine authenticate automatically when opening app
<mazal> Mine happens automatic also. But it's set in the nickserv options
<Kilos> oh
<mazal> There's a part "nickserv" password
<Kilos> i havent had to go that route yet
<mazal> Just add it there and it does automatic
<Kilos> yes you must have your freenode number in there
<Kilos> 2 places for password
<Kilos> i think
<Kilos> forget hexchats setup
<Kilos> xchat had 2 places
<kulelu88> wait, which part are you guys talking about? I previously did what you said, but only the /NICKSERV option worked for me
<mazal> konversatiion just the one place
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> konversation has one only
<mazal> kulelu88, I'm not on xchat so can't tell you where , I am on Konversation
<kulelu88> do you guys have your nickname specified? I said, use global info. maybe thats the issue
<mazal> In the identity setting yes
<Kilos> dont tick anything else on the setup part
<mazal> You set your main nick plus 2 alternates and nickserv password , well that's on this one anyway
<Kilos> just enter your nick and alternatives  and passwords
<Kilos> let me look at hexchat, installed it last night
<mazal> *sigh* Now dukto suddenly doesn't want to work
<kulelu88> heh, I use dukto. how can I assist there?
<Kilos> one place for password
<kulelu88> send me a screenshot of your settings Kilos . first remove your password
<Kilos> login method sasl
<Kilos> username and password
<mazal> kulelu88, keeps freezing up , this 16.04 is driving me nuts with all the struggles
<mazal> Gonna try update dukto itself and see
<kulelu88> oh fekk, 16.04 comes with systemd, which is probably the cause
<kulelu88> check your firewall and allow the dukto port
<Kilos> ill have to go off here to get hexchat working on ssl
 * theblazehen is falling asleep here :(
<kulelu88> theblazehen: how do you build your LXC containers by themselves? 
<theblazehen> kulelu88: Check out https://docs.saltstack.com/en/latest/topics/tutorials/lxc.html#initializing-a-new-container-as-a-salt-minion
<kulelu88> so you run Salt on your host? theblazehen 
<theblazehen> Was the plan, yeah
 * theblazehen still hasn't rebuilt it
<theblazehen> Speaking of which
<theblazehen> mazal: Coffee on
<Kilos> i can even change port to 7070 on hexchat
<theblazehen> Maaz: *
<Maaz> theblazehen: Sorry...
<kulelu88> it looks like you're building for remote containers. is that what you're doing? theblazehen 
<kulelu88> did it work? Kilos 
<Kilos> i cant change the port from 6697 to 7070
<theblazehen> kulelu88: Yeah, I want remote, with remote = pc in my room. Want to have remote access, spin up container on laptop and run on desktop at home basically
<Kilos> use konversation it easier
<theblazehen> But not 100% sure how exactly everything will work yet
<theblazehen> Will let you know when everything's sorted kulelu88
<kulelu88> maybe I should just write my own python-automator/automater
<theblazehen> Salt is in python btw
<theblazehen> And check out ansible
<theblazehen> IIRC python too
<mazal> dukto repo doesn't work so can't update it :(
<Kilos> ah kulelu88 
<kulelu88> aren't they too bloated? theblazehen 
<Kilos> chat.freenode.net:7070
<kulelu88> not: chat.freenode.net/7070 ? Kilos 
<Kilos> when i use the / it reverts to /6697
<theblazehen> kulelu88: You can also use salt-ssh if you don't want a minion
<Kilos> there
<Kilos> Connecting to chat.freenode.net (185.30.166.37:7070)
<kulelu88> so which are you using? Kilos 
<Kilos> lemme do a screenshot
<kIlos-> chat.freenode.net:7070
<kulelu88> seems to change it to /7070 by itself
<Kilos> http://pasteboard.co/10UXSXjw.png
<Kilos> ys but you need to use :7070 to make it work
<kulelu88> I see it now. you also used global info
<kulelu88> I'll test it out later
<Kilos> yes
<mazal> Wow ok the day is over already
<mazal> Have a nice afternoon everyone
<kulelu88> chesedo: you around? 
<theblazehen> Maaz: COffe on please. 5 cusp
<Maaz> theblazehen: *blink*
<theblazehen> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<superfly> Maaz: coffee please 
<Maaz> superfly: Done
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for theblazehen and superfly!
<theblazehen> hey superfly. How's things going?
<theblazehen> ty Maaz
<theblazehen> 5 irl coffees, still faaling asleep. What do?
<superfly> theblazehen: meh. Car died on the way to work this morning 
<superfly> Had to be towed home. Now sitting at home trying to work while the children scream blue murder and attempt to dismantle the house 
<theblazehen> superfly: Damn, that sucks :(
<theblazehen> Any idea what's wrong with car?
<Kilos> oh my superfly 
<Kilos> it just died or spluttered first or what
<superfly> theblazehen: not really. Will check a few things later this evening 
<melodie> superfly hi, sorry to hear that. I suggest : put the children at work! make them busy!
<superfly> melodie: they're still small 
<melodie> they can run and shout then not too small to do a small job
<melodie> ie: fold clothe, store them... 
<melodie> or else
<melodie> such as creating decorations with folded papers (origami)
<melodie> let them be creative!
<melodie> (not noisy ^^)
<Kilos> melodie so you need someone to compile that package? is that what you want me to help with?
<melodie> Kilos nope!
<Kilos> ok explain what i must ask for or advertise please
<melodie> I want you to advertise this application on your mailing lists, in order to find developers who will take on the project, and make it live
<Kilos> im slow again today
<melodie> because it's always half dying and it's a real pity
<Kilos> ah ok
<melodie> it is also a known fact that sourceforge has been acting evil with some Free software projects and that it's a place where it's not good to have FLOSS projects now. So when some decide to form a community around it, there are better places (such as gitlab, a real free libre open source project) and bitbucket
<melodie> Kilos while advertising you might also want to point to the screenshots and sources and so one
<melodie> so on
<melodie> the last compiling I did 3 years ago was working fine in Bento Precise
<melodie> all here, if someone wants to unpack them into a Bento Precise: phillw.net/isos/bento-ubuntu-remix/misc/BentoVillageProject/Mkahawa/
<melodie> it's very easy. As root, it just needs to be unpacked under /
<Kilos> ok ill add that link too
<Kilos> why did you stop working on it
<Kilos> going to be hard to find devs with time, everyone all over the world seems to be snowed under
<Kilos> and making aa living comes first
<Kilos> melodie check your mail
<Kilos> is that right?
<melodie> not quite
<melodie> give me time and I'll send a text (later tonight) ok?
<Kilos> can you fix it and mail back to me please
<Kilos> ok
<melodie> bbl
<Kilos> supper time
<melodie> see you some time later!
<superfly> melodie clearly doesn't have children
<Kilos> she has a son thats in his teens i think
<theblazehen> Ugh. Since I upgraded to firefox aurora the other day it keeps bugging me about a security update
<Kilos> sjoe 101m upgrade
<mazal> Just had one also , and finally fixed the network manager aplet
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<mazal> Nag oom , lekker slaap
<Kilos> dankie seun, jy ook
#ubuntu-za 2016-05-19
<mazal> Mornings all
<mazal> Morning maaz
<mazal> maaz morning
<Maaz> Howzit mazal
<mazal> maaz you slow today
<Maaz> mazal: Sorry...
<mazal> Môre oom
<Kilos> Môre mazal en ander ook
<Kilos> hi Cryterion tahaan theblazehen skokkk dlPhreak ambo inetpro nuvolari etc
<Cryterion> morning
<paddatrapper> Morning everyone
<inetpro> good mornings
<anton_may> good mornings all
<Kilos> hi anton_may 
<Kilos> busy outside so slow to answer, sorry
<Kilos> ohi superfly you arrived
<superfly> Kilos: good evening Kilos
<superfly> yes, I am here.
<anton_may> lol np
<Kilos> hi urbanslug 
<mazal> Looks like this will be the first month I will need to top-up in more than a year
<mazal> Thank goodness top-ups roll over
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> 20gig gone
<Kilos> ouch
<mazal> Those 2 upgrades that did it
<mazal> Well most of it anyway
<mazal> And 1 downgrade
<mazal> And then updating the downgrade
<mazal> Wow what an complicated month it was lol
<mazal> Btw , anybody know of a weather widget that works on K 16.04 ?
<pavlushka-> Hello every one!
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<theblazehen> hey guys
<magespawn> hi theblazehen 
<chesedo> afternoon all
<Kilos> hi theblazehen chesedo magespawn 
<theblazehen> hey Kilos magespawn chesedo
<chesedo> Maaz: tell kulelu88 Sorry, had an exam today so have been scarce... should be better by Tuesday
<Maaz> chesedo: Righto, I'll tell kulelu88 on freenode
<chesedo> Kilos: we might have a new guy joining the channel soon...
<Kilos> cool
<chesedo> yea, might just have to push him a bit on monday (forgot to mention that he should check the ZA channel)
<Kilos> new peeps always welcome
<chesedo> yip, anyway just wanted to check if he popped in...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> rev him
 * chesedo will propably be back on Tuesday
<Kilos> hi monde 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> chesedo ^^
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> tahaan why so quiet
<Kilos> you forgot how to use irc already?
<magespawn> home time, chat later alll
<theblazehen> If bar ones worked, I wonder if you could stack them to get a (24 + $numberOfBarOnes) hour day?
<kulelu88> s
<kulelu88> this SASL auth doesn't work :/
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> did you put the right password in
<kulelu88> sdasd
<Kilos> kulelu88 sdasd?
<kulelu88> testing to see what my IP is. SASL doesn't work for me
<Kilos> weird
<Kilos> are you sure you entered the correct freenode password
<Kilos> it must work man
<kulelu88> when I use the /MSG option, that works
<kulelu88> SASL doesn't
<kulelu88> but i'm not the SSL-backed server now
<kulelu88> *I'm on the
<Kilos> ask one of the clever guys that uses hexchat
<Kilos> theblazehen have you caught up yet?
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<theblazehen> Kilos: Things aren't broken anymore (I think) but got way further behind :(
<Kilos> you using hexchat or iirc
<theblazehen> hey squish102
<Kilos> squish102 o/
<Kilos> have you stopped travelling yet?
<Kilos> or have i got you mixed with someone else
<inetpro> goeie more
<Kilos> more inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: kom nou man, help vir daai oom van jou met die dondervoel
<Kilos> hoe gaan dit
<inetpro> ek het mos al mooi vir jou verduidelik
<Kilos> ai! ek gebruik ctrl+ om dit groter te maak
<magespawn> that was funny, had to metally translate that to understand
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> mentally*
<Kilos> inetpro help kulelu88 to get his ssl working
<Kilos> im too dof
<Kilos> he is supposed to be teaching and helping me
<Kilos> imo it must work unless you have the wrong password
<inetpro> kulelu88: what seems to be the problem sir?
<Kilos> and not port 7070 or the other ssl port
<kulelu88> nothing really. SASL doesn't work, that's all
<kulelu88> not SSL, SASL :)
<Kilos> ya that
<kilos-> i think this one is working but dunno how to check
<Kilos> oh my it says failed
<Kilos> maybe because i have 2 clients open
<inetpro> kulelu88: https://freenode.net/kb/answer/hexchat
<magespawn> inetpro: can you use that to authenticate to nickserv?
<inetpro> magespawn: https://freenode.net/kb/answer/sasl
<Kilos> hehe this gut and his links
<Kilos> guy
<inetpro> why should I explain it if it is there already?
<Kilos> because you are cuter
<Kilos> and some peeps are data strapped
<Kilos> im surprised you didnt tell him man hexchat
<Kilos> the buntu wiki is still under attack
<Kilos> what could anyone gain from that
<inetpro> who says they're under attack?
<Kilos> have you tried editing pages
<Kilos> last i heard only members can do it
<inetpro> that doesn't mean it is under attack
<Kilos> first they made it only etherpad users
<Kilos> then that was used to get in with
<Kilos> and also of course
<Kilos> when the powers discuss wys to block the spammers must mean something
<inetpro> that sounds like an assumption
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos>  we'd like ~xubuntu-team to be added to people who can edit the ubuntu wiki - our teams is a moderated one and is risk-free to include 
<Kilos> you even getting me to read the info on channels you lurk on
<inetpro> that is an administrative restriction oom Kilos
<Kilos> fly is late
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> makes sense to do that in order to restrict spammers
<Kilos> an applicant for membership also complained
<inetpro> now all we need is for you and other official members to rephrase the above message ans talk to the powers that be
<Kilos> he said how do i apply for membership which requires my wiki page and i cant make one
<Kilos> huh?
<Kilos> what above message
<inetpro> e.g., "we'd like ubuntuza-team to be added to people who can edit the ubuntu wiki..."
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> oh y
<magespawn> Kilos: it was not man sasl, just for a change
<Kilos> my
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ya he saves man info for me
<magespawn> ty inetpro 
<Kilos> sjoe maybe he is here to torture me
<inetpro> ai!
 * Kilos sniggers
<inetpro> magespawn: you're welcome
<Kilos> magespawn how come he never gives you a hard time
<Kilos> conspiracy
<Kilos> hi pavlushka- 
<magespawn> not too sure really, luck? if it is not itchy dont scratch it
<Kilos> hahahaha
<pavlushka-> Hello Kilos!
<Kilos> pavlushka- send some bangalorie curry man
<Kilos> and some hot weather
 * magespawn had a awesome prawn/calamari/chicken curry with basmati rice today
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> mouth watering
<magespawn> second best thing about that curry R30
<pavlushka-> Kilos, Sure, whenever it is possible
<Kilos> prefer seafood unspiced and uncurried magespawn 
<Kilos> seafood too lekker just with salt
 * mazal peeks in
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> How's everyone this evening
<Kilos> the whole internet thing has done you good
<Kilos> uh oh
<Sxuza> hey guys 
<Sxuza> anyone here using an LTE modem ?
<paddatrapper> Sxuza: I'm actually about to start looking into getting one
<Sxuza> ok paddatrapper  
<paddatrapper> Sxuza: Why do you ask?
<Sxuza> im having problems with my xboxone gaming
<paddatrapper> Ah. What kind of issues? 
<inetpro> Sxuza: I use a LTE router
<inetpro> see http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php/575591-The-Huawei-B593-LTE-discussion-thread
 * inetpro is very happy with the B593s-601
<kulelu88> gaming on LTE? yeah, it won't work for many reasons
<Kilos> ai! now he leaves without explaining
<magespawn> hey back
<magespawn> ssl and sasl setup
<magespawn> that irrsi link on freenode.net is out of date
<magespawn> you no longer have to download that script
<magespawn> irssi has sasl support built in, so that script is disabled automatically
<inetpro> magespawn: are you using irssi?
<inetpro> what happened to your quassel server?
<magespawn> that has been gone for some while, since i closed the shop
<magespawn> almost 3 years now
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> let me try quick if it works on my hexchat before i sleep
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> nope says failed
<inetpro> it talks to you?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wait
<Kilos> Capabilities supported: account-notify extended-join identify-msg multi-prefix sasl
<Kilos> so is it working now?
<Kilos> how does one check inetpro ?
<inetpro> what do I know, I don't use hexchat
<inetpro> sounds way too complicated for me
<Kilos> i read while the freenode thing is still running, before it said it failed  but i dont see that this time
<Kilos> sasl man not hexchat
<Kilos> how does one check if you secure thing is working
<Kilos> inetpro answer you using up my sleep time
<inetpro> 736f756e64732077617920746f6f20636f6d706c69636174656420666f72206d65
<Kilos> huh
<Kilos> did you fall asleep on the keyboard
<inetpro> String To HexaDecimal, "sounds way too complicated for me" = 736f756e64732077617920746f6f20636f6d706c69636174656420666f72206d65
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> see magespawn 
<inetpro> I can't chat in hex
<Kilos> and i didnt scratch where is wasnt itchy either
<Kilos> man
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> how does one check if the sasl is working
<Kilos> Capabilities requested: account-notify extended-join identify-msg multi-prefix 
<Kilos> * Capabilities acknowledged: account-notify extended-join identify-msg multi-prefix 
<Kilos> Maaz tell kulelu88 choose server password in login method
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure, I'll tell kulelu88 on freenode
<Kilos> ok night all. sleep tight, see you tomorrow
<inetpro> goeienag oom
<Kilos> that includes you inetpro 
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> don't want to see what he says about using binarychat
<magespawn> lol that would be funny
<magespawn> not sure if he go the referance there
<magespawn> s/go/got
<magespawn> also missed the last capabilites acknowledged i think
#ubuntu-za 2016-05-20
<anton_may> mornings
 * Kilos waves
<anton_may> 0/
<Kilos> hi urbanslug 
<anton_may> quiet for a friday
<Kilos> hi anton_may Xethron inetpro dlPhreak tahaan thatgraemeguy theblazehen TinuvaMac mazal and other
<Kilos> s
<anton_may> 0/ Kilos
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
 * nlsthzn didn't seem to get a ping there :/
<nlsthzn> oh hai
<nlsthzn> how are you uncle Kilos?
<nlsthzn> all well I hope
<Kilos> ok ty nlsthzn and you?
<nlsthzn> fine thanks
<Kilos> yeah just winter again sigh
<nlsthzn> it happens about once a year doesn't it :p
<Cryterion> Mornings
<Kilos> yeah strangley enough rather regular
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<inetpro> goeiemirrag oom Kilos
<inetpro> oh and ohi to everyone else
<Kilos> hi there inetpro 
<Kilos> who wants to go win this for me http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php/818182-Win-a-GIGABYTE-gaming-laptop-worth-R21-000
<Kilos> or for himself
<inetpro> uh oh!!
<inetpro> Apt-get update hangs in 16.04 http://askubuntu.com/questions/774985/apt-get-update-hangs-in-16-04
<Kilos> what
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> appstreamcli process never terminates
<inetpro> Bug #1583862
<inetpro> had this thing last night at home and thought it was just me 
<inetpro> now here at work as well
<Kilos> why you not using apt update
<Kilos> wb tahaan 
 * tahaan bows
<inetpro> Kilos: that is irrelevant 
<inetpro> hi tahaan
<tahaan> Does anyone know where I can quickly "paste" a screenshot, something like pastebin?
<inetpro> happens on Kubuntu 16.04 desktop but not on server 
<Kilos> http://pasteboard.co
<Kilos> tahaan in the topic bar of your client are links to bins
<Kilos> inetpro my point was that maybe apt doesnt
<tahaan> Ahh, picpaste!  Great
<Kilos> also try the software centre reload
<Kilos> see if its a prob in all the upgrade facilities
<tahaan> Does anybody here use Kubuntu?  Is Ubuntu-za flavour specific (to Unity Ubuntu?)
<Kilos> yes a few of us
<inetpro> Appstreamcli is COOKING my laptop? What is it? UBUNTU 16.04 http://askubuntu.com/questions/774986/appstreamcli-is-cooking-my-laptop-what-is-it-ubuntu-16-04
<Kilos> its just the gui thats different 
<Kilos> tahaan we have users of all buntu flavours and other linux distros as well
<Kilos> namely arch
<Kilos> and some redhat certified peeps as well
 * inetpro wondering whether we even need AppStream
<Kilos> at least there is a fix already inetpro 
<inetpro> I wouldn't call that a fix
<inetpro> that's just a workaround
<Kilos> ya that
<Kilos> did you report the bug as well so its prioriy can raise
<inetpro> https://www.freedesktop.org/software/appstream/docs/chap-AppStream-About.html
<inetpro> Kilos: 05/20 10:18:35 <inetpro> Bug #1583862
<Kilos> good lad
<inetpro> I didn't report it
<Kilos> then just add man, say its killing you as well
<tahaan> I'm having a lot of instability with using the new Kubuntu
<Kilos> i use 14.04 tahaan 
<tahaan> All essentially related to multi-screen and in particular changing back and forward between single and multi-screen modes.
<Kilos> mazal also has probs with 16.04 and inetpro this morning
<tahaan> Kilos : I have a dual-boot... 
<tahaan> 14.04 is my fall-back
<Kilos> have you asked on #ubuntu ? im sure they are having many screams for help there
<tahaan> #ubuntu no.  They are NOT flavour-agnostic.
<tahaan> kubuntu yes.  The response I got:  Multi-screen is not stable yet.
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> have you joined us on LP and mailing list yet?
<inetpro> kubuntu 16.04 has been relatively stable for me lately, having said that I do not use multi-screen
<tahaan> LP = what? (I assume the answer is no)
<Kilos> launchpad
<Kilos> https://ubuntu-za.org
<Kilos> go there and choose get involved
<inetpro> had a few problems during the beta phase but all in all worth it for me
<Langjan> G'morning guys, hi Kilos 
<Langjan> and dolls (are there any?)
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> none today
<Langjan> Alles wel by jou Kilos 
<Kilos> what broke
<Langjan> lmga!
<Kilos> yes ty and there?
<Kilos> hehe
<Langjan> also fine thks
<Langjan> I have another Ubuntu convert
<Kilos> yay
<Langjan> but...
<Kilos> well done
<Langjan> thks
<Kilos> uh oh
<Langjan> haha
<Kilos> but what?
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> spit it out man
<Kilos> dont prolong the agony
<Langjan> when I run the cd (12.04) on his oldish machine (I upgraded him to 2 GB ram) - just a sec plse
<Kilos> ok
<Langjan> sorry phone call
<Kilos> np
<tahaan> My problems seems to all be related to multi-screen mode.  As long as I stick to only the built-in screen I'm fine.  https://imgur.com/gallery/s7YvTBJ
<Langjan> it runs fine on win xp but when I boot it on cd, it runs for a few minutes then cuts out, the fan keeps running but the machine is dead
<Langjan> maybe overheat cutout?
<Kilos> hmm... its busy thinking
<Langjan> restart on win xp and all is fine
<Kilos> i had a prob one where xp had done something in mbr that wouldnt allow linux in
<Kilos> something in bios also to set it think
<Langjan> well it boots on Ubuntu, opens everything but just for a few minutes
<Kilos> yes it only when you try install
<Kilos> hmm...
<Langjan> no, running on "try"
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> do you want to install alongside or wipe windows
<tahaan> Avoid MBR by trying a live CD?
<Langjan> Want to run on "try" first and then install alongside for now 
<Kilos> ya the try option is live
<Kilos> what size drive Langjan 
<Kilos> this is gonna be one of those sukkel installs again
<Langjan> something else I noticed, the first time it booted on cd it connected to Internet, the next time it could not connect
<Kilos> sjoe
<Langjan> oh I think you hit the nail, its a very small, full drive 
<Langjan> seems its partitioned and just about all used up 
<Kilos> put that other 80g in and try
<Langjan> ok thks you put me on the track, I think
<Langjan> The 80g in by Susan but I still have the 160g
<Kilos> add the 80g and disconnect the old drive
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> any other drive
<Kilos> full drives sukkel
<Langjan> makes sense
<Kilos> especially if they have ms on and never run chkdsk
<Langjan> did not think booting and running on cd will be affected by fullnes of drive
<Kilos> and you battle more when trying to do things with unity
<Kilos> hehe
<Langjan> lmga
<Langjan> boring...
<Langjan> haha
<Kilos> 12.04 network manager was a pain
<Langjan> Jy's soos die spreekwordelike kraan wat drup in die Bybel met jou kde
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> well
<Langjan> I will rather use the usb 
<Langjan> to boot from
<Kilos> sooner or later after lots of hammering, things tend to break through the fog
<Kilos> usb is fine
<Langjan> tre ram kept butting the dam
<Langjan> the 
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> you have high hopes...
<Kilos> i normally win in the long run
<Langjan> no ways, then I have to teach all my converts a new system
<Langjan> hey learn hard
<Kilos> then i hear, "why didnt i do this long ago"
<Langjan> they are old peeps, learn hard
<Kilos> change drives man
<Langjan> me also as you know
<Kilos> lemme make coffee and look for painpills
<Kilos> hehe
<Langjan> eish, pain pills bad news, sorry to hear!
<Langjan> Will chat later, gotta go thks Kilos 
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> Can You Top This? 15 Practical Linux Top Command Examples http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/01/15-practical-unix-linux-top-command-examples/
<inetpro> use top to figure out what is eating your CPU, memory or disk with dynamic real-time view of a running system
 * mazal peeks in
<theblazehen> Hi mazal 
<theblazehen> How are you?
<theblazehen> Wow. 11s latency here to the uk
 * anton_may WA
<mazal> Hi theblazehen , okish and you ?
<mazal> Just struggling with another new Kubuntu issue
<mazal> l8r all
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<mazal> Evening inetpro
<inetpro> mazal: what's wrong?
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> hey ?
<inetpro> 05/20 14:14:27 <mazal> Just struggling with another new Kubuntu issue
<Kilos> he forgot
<mazal> Oh , I can't copy folder to memory stick suddenly
<Kilos> permissions?
<mazal> Dolphin gives error " folder and expected a file "
<Kilos> oh my
<mazal> Kilos, nope , it's to fat 32
<inetpro> what filesystem?
<mazal> I had to install another app just to copy a folder
<inetpro> oh fat32
<mazal> From EXT4 in my home to fat32 stick
<mazal> Copied from double commander and worked fine there. So it's a dolphin issue
<inetpro> double commander?
<mazal> Which had to come in the last two days as I still copied on Wednesday without issue
<mazal> inetpro, is just a kind of midnight commander clone
<inetpro> why?
<mazal> Is the first app I could think of to try and copy
<mazal> Cos Dolphin can't copy
<inetpro> did you try via cli?
<mazal> nope
<inetpro> ai!
<mazal> It's 2016 not 1986 :P
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> sudo cp
<mazal> I suspect that cli will work though
<Kilos> cli more powerful
<inetpro> why sudo Kilos?
<inetpro> just man cp
<Kilos> to force any evils away
<Kilos> i forgot its not into home stuffs
<Kilos> or root stuffs
<Kilos> i think sudo has embedded itself in my noggin
<mazal> Kilos, yeah my sticks always fat32 so no permissions involved
<inetpro> don't look at every problem like it is a nail
<mazal> Like a nail ?
<Kilos> try the cp command
<inetpro> because it looks like all you have is a hammer
<mazal> Kilos, cp will work , it's a dolphin issue
<Kilos> then try reinstall dolphin
<Kilos> maybe its missing a fix update
<Kilos> use aptitude
<inetpro> or because it looks like you seem to think that all you have is a hammer
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Wierd error though , never seen it before
<mazal> inetpro, why ? I simply changed to another app and that worked
<inetpro> without much evidence I really couldn't tell
<inetpro> certainly doesn't make sense at all
<mazal> Will make a print screen for you on Monday
<inetpro> and I really can't imagine it being a dolphin issue
<inetpro> and a reinstall would be yet another hammer/nail scenario
<mazal> Well if dolphin fails and another apps succeeds ?
<inetpro> I bet there will be a logical reason for it
<mazal> Lemme check if this pc does the same then I can make printscreen
<mazal> Gotta just wait for iso to finish
<mazal> Shees cleaning cache take forever on these iso's hey Kilos
<mazal> Yay finished. Gonna test that copy now
<mazal> On this pc works fine , so it's specific to my pc at office
<mazal> Hi kulelu88 , I got that dukto update working btw
<kulelu88> nice mazal 
<mazal> Looks like Suse took over that project though
<mazal> Dukto's sourforge page haven't had a new file since Feb 2015
<kulelu88> it's very useful software to share files across a network
<mazal> Yeah me and my collegue loves that app
 * mazal goes to check on data left
<mazal> Wow I'm 12gig behind where I should be
<mazal> And by behind I mean extra left
<mazal> Hi deegee
<Kilos> ha the real deegee is here
<Kilos> hi davey
<Kilos> inetpro what happened your two handlangers
<kulelu88> what internet you use and how fast? mazal 
<mazal> kulelu88, Telkom mobile and it's horrible. Most evenings it's unusable
<mazal> The whole of last night I couldn't even open email
<kulelu88> internet in SA is generally on the shit to extremely shit scale
<mazal> Tonight is a bit better , average around 300k
<mazal> Kilos, see that's what happen when you don't buy new games , you suddenly have data left lol
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Still saying nooooo to all the releases. Haning in strong
<mazal> hanging*
 * mazal puts in an iso download
<mazal> Ag now that wasn't smart. How am I supposed to mc now with a download running
<mazal> Kilos, I learned something lekker the last 2 days
<mazal> Setting up a mc server :) Now I have new toy , but no space for it
<Kilos> lol
<FusionSparc> Evening
<Kilos> hi FusionSparc 
<FusionSparc> You doing well, Kilos?
<Kilos> yes ty and you?
<FusionSparc> I am now, it's weekend.. :)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> im proud of you mazal 
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> we 9°c tonight and 20°c tomorrow
<Kilos> brrr
<FusionSparc> Anyone in the channel to give some insight on mounting samba shares again..
<Kilos> kulelu88 did you get the message about sasl
<Kilos> paddatrapper dis naweek, hoekom do still. jy skaam oor iets?
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<FusionSparc> I'm off, pleasent week everyone.
<Kilos> you too FusionSparc 
<superfly> Good evening.
<Kilos> you didnt wait for help man
<kulelu88> yes I did
<Kilos> and it works now?
<kulelu88> I guess I'll use what works for now
<Kilos> mine does
<Kilos> just change it man
<Kilos> hehe
<FusionSparc> Looks like eveyones a bit pre-occupied, will have a go at it again tomorrow,,
<kulelu88> FusionSparc: try #samba
<Kilos> tomorrow is saterday
<Kilos> shopping day
<FusionSparc> lol...no one responding asw ell..
<FusionSparc> probably..
<Kilos> superfly is your car fixed
<Kilos> they just need waking up FusionSparc 
<superfly> No, it broke on Wednesday again. I took a look this evening and found one of the spark plug connectors had bust
<FusionSparc> hehe..probably...
<Kilos> bust how
<superfly> A friend has lent us one of their cars for the weekend, so we can get around, thank the Lord, but I need to get my chorrie fixes ASAP.
<Kilos> those things are strong
<Kilos> eish my fly
<superfly> Kilos: yes, but mine is aeons old
<kulelu88> what car is it? superfly 
<superfly> kulelu88: '93 VW Jetta 3
<kulelu88> olllllddd school
<Kilos> best cars on the road
<Kilos> mine was a jetta 2
<Kilos> now its most likely spares on 10 other cars
<kulelu88> which format makes more sense to you guys...
<kulelu88> format1: x [start-date]:[end-date] due:[due-date] +Project (Priority) Do something here @filter
<kulelu88> or format2: +Project [start-date]:[end-date] due:[due-date] (Priority) Do something here @filter
<Kilos> 2 imo but wait for exoert opinion
<Kilos> expert
<kulelu88> i'm thinking going with project first makes sense
<kulelu88> so things can be viewed per project
<superfly> I agree, second. You'll want to visually filter by project
<kulelu88> I can drop the x cause I have end dates as well
<kulelu88> jury is out for having a due-date
<kulelu88> perhaps end-date == due-date
<kulelu88> Maybe:  +Project [start-date]:[due/end-date] (Priority) Do something here @filter
<kulelu88> That format looks beautiful and readable
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> looks like words in brackets to me
<kulelu88> this is the end-product Kilos 
<Kilos> oh so its done already
<kulelu88> +todoapp 18-5-2016:19-5-2016 (A) Launch version 0.01 of todoapp @github
<kulelu88> Can an oom like you understand that format also? Kilos 
<Kilos> of course
<Kilos> not
<Kilos> im only a greeter bot
<Kilos> and go threatened by isis today
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> s/go/got
<kulelu88> isis where?
<Kilos> pakistan
<Kilos> didnt even know they were there as well
<Kilos> one tried to chase me off their channel
<Kilos> he shoulda known ek skrik nie vir koue pap nie
<kulelu88> what were you doing in a pakistan channel? 
<nlsthzn> sup all :)
<Kilos> waking up their loco
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> 23:00 and 32degC outside >.<
<Kilos> all ubuntu channels are my domain
<Kilos> swop nlsthzn 
<kulelu88> where you at? nls
<kulelu88> nlsthzn: 
<nlsthzn> UAE
<Kilos> ahab land
<nlsthzn> if I could swop I would :p
<kulelu88> wow, that's warm. can chill on the stoep
<nlsthzn> and summer hasn't really started yet >.<
<Kilos> you should be used to it by now nlsthzn 
<Kilos> young peeps adapt easier
<nlsthzn> I don't think one adapts to the extremes as much as live with it cause you don't have a choice :p
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2016-05-21
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos good morning sleepy head 
<Maaz> superfly: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> morning superfly and everyone else
<mazal> Morning all , Môre oom Kilos
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Would installing this http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=950 makes things even worse seeing as 5.5 is not even stable yet ?
<Kilos> wait for superfly to check
<Kilos> or inetpro 
<Kilos> hi goosie
<mazal> Gaanit vanmôre oom ?
<Kilos> goed dankie seun en jy
<Kilos> net my voet seer
<mazal> Okerig , het groot werk wat ek nie lus het voor nie :P
<Kilos> oh draad ingesteek paar dae terug en dit kwaai seer nou , sit met voet in warm see water met engelse sout by
<Kilos> watse werk
<mazal> Ai nee eina. Ek moet my backup drive argiveer
<Kilos> na waar
<mazal> Doen hom so eenkeer 'n maand. Dis maar net 'n backup van die backup
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> rsync?
<mazal> Maar voel baoe lui vanmôre lol
<mazal> yep grsync
<Kilos> ek ken nie grsync nie
<mazal> selle ding met gui
<Kilos> ok
<mazal> En jy kan jobs opstel
<mazal> Dan select jy net die job elke keer en run
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> ek het altyd net /home ge rsync
<Kilos> groot pyn op die lappie wat nie extra skyf vat nie
<Kilos> moet seker een dag n external kry weer
<mazal> Ek gebruik hom al jare vir my home en data backups
<Kilos> maar home het mos als in
<Kilos> powwer gone
<Kilos> wbb
<paddatrapper> Kilos: ek het gister gestudeer en nou werk ek. Ek sal later hier wees, moenie worry nie 
<Kilos> geen probleem paddatrapper pas jou op
<mazal> *sigh* anothger weekend without internet. irc is literally the only thing working
 * pavlushka- same here
<mazal> Telscum's usual non-service delivery
<mazal> Signal is so bad I can't even open email
<theblazehen> mazal: can you reach local sites?
<theblazehen> Try mtr home.theblazehen.com
<theblazehen> Or just plain ping
<theblazehen> Otherwise see if it responds to ssh
<Kilos> sigh first power cut then connection issues
<paddatrapper> Those two are usually connected. With the power cut throwing the Internet out
<mazal> theblazehen, nope , can't even ping it
<theblazehen> mazal: Might be blocking pings. No ssh then?
<kulelu88> superfly: you around?
<mazal> theblazehen, first it said can't establish and then I could connect (ssh). It's my connections here that's the problem. Signal is all over the place
<nlsthzn> england keeping SA in the hunt for the sevens crown...
<Kilos> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/5343153906
<Kilos> something happened
<Kilos> mazal kyk
<Kilos> ai!
<theblazehen> Eish. Should never upgrade kernel if I'm not planning on rebooting
<Kilos> sjoe another 100m upgrade
<theblazehen> Won't detect usb flash disk now, but don't wanna reboot
<Kilos> eish
<theblazehen> >  14:27:11 up 7 days, 18:45,  2 users,  load average: 7.55, 7.18, 6.80
<theblazehen> Not much, but I don't like rebooting
<theblazehen> https://gist.github.com/27f7be0d0785814246110f39396384a0 uptime stats
<theblazehen> Lots of reboots from when this used to be a vm
<theblazehen> hey mazal
<mazal> DC's all over today
<mazal> See oom Kilos is also struggling
<theblazehen> mazal: You on 3g right?
<mazal> Telkom mobile yes
<mazal> Best here is 3g , don't have a LTE tower
<mazal> I'm seeing something really weird here
<Kilos> what
<mazal> The whole day so far , router connects to 3g for about 2 minutes , then goes down to unusable 2g for about 30 minutes , then disconnect completely with no signal
<theblazehen> Interesting
<mazal> Then it connects 3g again for about 2 minutes and repeats the cycle
 * theblazehen hasn't googled as much as I thought this week. Only 366 google searches this week
<theblazehen> hmm
<mazal> Now here come the strange part.
<Kilos> seems here they are working on telkom mobile
<theblazehen> mazal: What if you force it down to 2g, see if it gets stable?
<Kilos> shoes connected but irc dies
<Kilos> shows
<mazal> Twice now , when it connects to that 3g I quickly go into something that's speed heavy , online mincraft in this case. Then it stays on 3g
<mazal> So it almost looks like it connects , checks of there is use , if not disconnects to 2g , after while disconnect completely and repeat the cycle
<mazal> Once there is heavy use it stays on 3g
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Now how weird is that !
<mazal> What you wonna bet if I go out of the onine session in MC now it will disconnect back to 2g within 2 minutes
<Kilos> what isp?
<mazal> It's almost as if there is some auto-check now on our signal here with " if not in use disconnect " or something
<mazal> Kilos, Telscum
<Kilos> i think they are working on it mazal 
<mazal> The only thing they can work on is peoples nerves
<theblazehen> mazal: What if you have a constant ping running? Low data usage, but constant
<Kilos> ive disconnected 4 or 5 times already
<Kilos> and got a wonderful speedtest just now
<Kilos> did you go see the link
<theblazehen> They might downgrade "inactive" sessions
<mazal> This never happened before , and should not happen. If this is how it is though I will keep the bloody mc logged in all day
<theblazehen> mazal: ping would be less data though
<theblazehen> ping -i 5 8.8.8.8
<theblazehen> I think
<Kilos> mazal go to http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/5343153906
<Kilos> check mine then test yours
<theblazehen> You know there is a new speed test out? http://fast.com
<mazal> And this makes the connection unusable , it's only works when there is HEAVY traffic. Browsing and email doesn't work and doesn't "activate" it then even
<Kilos> i go see
<mazal> And permanent irc is connected and that doesn't help either
<mazal> The only thing keeping it up now is online gaming :(
<mazal> Ok let's test the theory , been stable on 3g for 30 minutes while in MC online , lets close MC and leave just irc open and see what happens
<mazal> And now it doesn't seem to dc again.....wts is going on
<mazal> Kilos, http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/5343244873 , that's the speed I always get when connected to 3g and is the best it ever gets
<Kilos> well lets hope they are working on it
<mazal> Something is very wrong the last 3 days
<mazal> This 40 minutes is the longest now that it actually worked since Thursday
<Kilos> sjoe
<theblazehen> mazal: Cell C is running a promotion, 100 mb data per month for 6 months free. Maybe try get one of those?
<theblazehen> Not much, but better than nothing
<mazal> theblazehen, I have an afrihost little backup account , but for some reason this 16.04 thing didn't even want to detect my dongle today when I tried. And it worked fine before :(
<theblazehen> mazal: Using a different dongle now?
<mazal> The issues on this release just doesn't end
<theblazehen> Have you tried using wvdial?
<theblazehen> Honsetly, *buntu gives me so many issues.. I even prefer fedora
<mazal> theblazehen, no I am back on my main lan now that has the router
<theblazehen> ah okay
<theblazehen> Can't use the afrihost with it?
<mazal> If it comes to that I will yes
<mazal> Just so gatvol of struggling that I just left it
<theblazehen> ya
<mazal> Don't really want to struggle on a Saturday after a whole week of struggling with pc's at work
<mazal> Hi Cryterion
<Cryterion> heya
<mazal> How goes
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<Kilos> you ok?
<Kilos> im having connection issues so not seeing when peeps join
<Kilos> im fine ty how are you?
<gremble> I am alright thanks. Feeling better. Although I am developing quite a painful sinus headache
<gremble> :/
<Kilos> ouch
<gremble> It is pressing into my right eye hard enough to make it tear up haha
<Kilos> listen
<Kilos> im looking for the name of the stuff
<Kilos> Bactroban ointment
<Kilos> its for sinus but weirdly you rub some on your upper eyelids
<Kilos> best thing for sinus probs
<gremble> Yes, that is an antibiotic ointment. I think we have the generic version of it in the house somewhere.
<gremble> I am going to do that right now
<Kilos> get from chemist without script
<Kilos> only by rubbing on eyelids can you clear sinusses, sinusprays and things dont work
<Kilos> should take 30 mins to an hour then youll start blowing nos lots and it will clear then and headache should go as well
<Kilos>  nasal sprays clear only the nose area not into the sinus
<Kilos> another thing you can do is find an empty nasal spray bottle and put sea water in it and sniff that
<Kilos> when ever friends go to the coast for holidays we get them to bring back a large container with sea water and some sea sand in
<Kilos> seasand keeps the water fresh
<Kilos-> time to complain to telkom again
<Kilos-> just lose connection even though nm shows connected
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<inetpro> goeie mirrag
<inetpro> theblazehen: please explain how you get startups with no shutdowns
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> ohi Kilos as well
<theblazehen> inetpro: Notice the "bad" shutdowns. It would always freeze right before shutting down, needed a hard reset
<inetpro> ahh... that explains it
<theblazehen> Yeah. I should maybe find out why
<inetpro> that's horrible
<inetpro> check the logs
<theblazehen> indeed. Especially because I can't reboot over ssh
<inetpro> or check the console as it shuts down
<paddatrapper> gremble: I've got the same headache. Started today. Change of season here we come 
<theblazehen> I think I have systemd only logging to ram
<Kilos> eish paddatrapper 
<theblazehen> Everything seems normal, then display goes blank, not sure, but it might have that blank cursor around the size you'd expect with a 80x25 display
<Kilos> you also suffer from sinus
<paddatrapper> And I'm supposed to go diving on Tuesday!  Doesn't look like that is going to happen
<theblazehen> paddatrapper: That sucks
<inetpro> theblazehen: your desktop?
<theblazehen> inetpro: Yeah
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Yeah. Inherited it from my father 
<theblazehen> Reminds me, need to rebuild vm host
<Kilos> get bactronban and sea water
<inetpro> press Esc during shutdown
<theblazehen> Let me charge laptops, then get started on that..
<paddatrapper> Kilos: I will. Plenty of both around here! 
<theblazehen> inetpro: Not sure if that would help. Happens after keyboard powers down (usb), think I should try ps2? It happens after disks get synced etc though
<Kilos> sniffing sea water gets minerals to the sinusses that heal them
<Kilos> and bactroban on upper eye lids
<Kilos> not up your nose
<inetpro> theblazehen: http://askubuntu.com/questions/6122/how-to-see-whats-going-on-during-shutdown
<inetpro> am not sure whether that is still valid
<inetpro> things change way too often these days
<Kilos> and way too fast
<theblazehen> inetpro: I'm on arch. Don't have quiet set, and no splash screen either
<theblazehen> I see normal shutdown messages, all seems good, then blank screen
<inetpro> good, I always try to disable splash as well
 * inetpro prefers to see startup and shutdown processes
<theblazehen> inetpro: You run ubuntu?
<inetpro> which reminds me, I haven't changed it here yet since installing 16.04
<Kilos> he runs kubuntu
<inetpro> am on kubuntu 16.04
<Kilos> sjoe you forgot that
<inetpro> but I don't have a multi-screen environment
<inetpro> think that is still the buggiest part of it if I read complains online
<theblazehen> Ah, yes
<inetpro> complaints*
<inetpro> Kilos: what happens if you add salt to a cup full of ice?
<Kilos> dunno
<Kilos> what happens inetpro 
<inetpro> have you ever seen how they put salt to let snow melt away?
<Kilos> nope
<theblazehen> inetpro: Not a good idea..
<inetpro> it's actually fascinating 
<theblazehen> Well, dunno about in a cup
<Kilos> i dont know why anyone would add salt to ice
<inetpro> salt lowers the freezing point of water
<inetpro> so it starts melting
<Kilos> ok
<theblazehen> Kilos: salt and ice challenge is a thing.. :/
<inetpro> but even more fascinating is what actually happens to the temperature of the water
<Kilos> tell
<Kilos> dont procrastinate
<inetpro> my son has meassured it going down till -11.6
<Kilos> wow
<inetpro> the more salty it becomes the lower the freezing point 
<inetpro> "a mixture of rock salt, ice, and water packed in the bucket around the ice cream mix can bring the temperature down as low as -21°C"
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> like making your own freezer
<inetpro> unfortunately it doesn't last for a very long time
<inetpro> when all the ice has melted it will warm up again
<paddatrapper> Eish 
<inetpro> I guess if you keep adding ice and salt you could keep it cold for quite some time
<paddatrapper> At some point you may as well use a fridge 
<inetpro> and the opposite question to the schoolproject is, how do you use chemicals for heating up food safely
<inetpro> reminded me of the days in the army
<inetpro> interesting science in real life with the heat packs that we got in those days
<paddatrapper> Got to be chemicals that leave no poisonous residue when they react I guess
<paddatrapper> Or fine a way to contain them 
<inetpro> the answer to that lies in Aluminium and Calcium Carbonate
<inetpro> uh oh!
<paddatrapper> Power cut perhaps? 
<inetpro> shame
<inetpro> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty inetpro so many disconnections today
<Kilos> i dont know if the prob is here or if its telkoms data connection falling away
<Kilos> nm shows still connected but everything loses online connection
<Kilos> inetpro fix it
<Kilos> must i rev telkom?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz hi
 * Maaz waves to Kilos
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi Kilos, how's it going?
<Kilos> ok ty magespawn and you
<mazal> hi magespawn
<magespawn> yup all good
<magespawn> hey mazal 
<paddatrapper> Hey magespawn
<superfly> .
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<mazal> And finally the archiving is finished
<Kilos> yay
<mazal> That took a while :P
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> 1.7tb usb to usb
<superfly> mazal: the Kubuntu backports is the worst thing ever
<superfly> mazal: do not install. I repeat, do not install.
<mazal> superfly, copy that
 * mazal bekyk die dak
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> wat is fount met die dak?
<inetpro> fout*
<mazal> Well if I can drill a hole through the ceiling , get cable through there , move 2 consoles to the upstairs , then I can add my little server downstairs
<superfly> mazal: when my new hard drive for my netbook arrives, I'm getting rid of Kubuntu and installing Debian unstable with KDE
<superfly> Debian unstable is more stable than Kubuntu
<mazal> I dunno Debian , but have to agree on Kubuntu.
 * mazal scared of Debian
<superfly> mazal: Debian is what Ubuntu *should* be
<superfly> there's nothing to be scared of
<mazal> Isn't it very difficult ?
<superfly> difficult se voet
<inetpro> superfly: what is your initial installation procedure, you download the dvd to start with?
<mazal> I wanted to try it few times , but some online comments suggested it is a difficult OS.
<inetpro> or you start with debian-8.4.0-amd64-netinst.iso ?
<superfly> I started with the netinst ISO I think. I have uncapped, so bandwidth is not an issue for me
<inetpro> I guess if Ubuntu is based on Debian unstable it will always be a bit behind Debian
<superfly> https://wiki.debian.org/KDE#task
<inetpro> the terms stable and unstable are very relative 
<superfly> inetpro: Kubuntu is a little ahead of Debian for the first few months, because they pull the latest from KDE (bugs and all)
<inetpro> ah
<superfly> and then it lags behind when unstable gets the latest KDE (minus afforementioned bugs)
<superfly> unstable is a rolling distro, there are no releases like Kubuntu or Ubuntu
<superfly> small, incremental upgrades = less things to go wrong
<inetpro> but unstable is not Jessie, or is it?
 * inetpro answering his self
<inetpro> "Debian Unstable (also known by its codename "Sid") is not strictly a release,..." https://wiki.debian.org/DebianUnstable
<mazal> So if I read that right , unstable is always the latest
<Kilos>  ill stay on 14.04 till 16.04 is stable
 * mazal beplan verder
<magespawn> mazal i have debian jessie on an old laptop, no problems so far
<mazal> Think I must try it one day
<magespawn> also have kali linux on two machines, which now skips ubuntu and goes striaght to debian
<magespawn> straight
<Kilos> id feel guilty going to ubuntu meetings from debian
<mazal> Kilos hehehehe , not as dirty as I felt being here while I was still on Win lol
<mazal> That just felt wrooooooong
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Thankfully pc gaming days are behind now
<Kilos> thats good, shows you have a conscience
<Kilos> good lad
<mazal> lol
<mazal> I wonder how good this B315 wi-fi is....
<mazal> Maybe I don't need to drill a hole
<Kilos> test it and stop wondering
 * mazal bekyk big blue en haar tjommie
<Kilos> wifi battles through concrete 
<magespawn> mazal maybe ethernet over power is and idea
<mazal> This is a really thick concrete ceiling/floor
<magespawn> s/and/an
<Kilos> eth
<mazal> Kilos, why didn't you stop me from buying so much stuff man
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> whew
<mazal> magespawn, that is indeed
<Kilos> sorry man
<Kilos> eth over power is dicey imo
<Kilos> surges can cook you pc
<mazal> I have only heard of it , don't know it at all
<paddatrapper> Kilos: How do you think I feel, helping organise a Debian conference, while only having run Ubuntu for about 2/3 weeks...
<magespawn> surge arrest the power on both ends and the lan, and you be fairly safe
<paddatrapper> I've had surges blow so many different things - from power supplies to on-board audio cards
<Kilos> hahahaha @ paddatrapper 
<Kilos> just buy a proper eth cable the right length mazal 
<paddatrapper> The closest I've come to debian is running something loosely based on it as an app on my tablet so that I can ssh into an Arch box
<Kilos> they not expensive and now you so rich with all the savings you wont feel it
<paddatrapper> mazal: Where are you based again? I've got some excess CAT5 you can have
<Kilos> he is here paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> where is here Kilos? I'm assuming Gauteng
<Kilos> mazal ask langjan he supplies eth to the lady over the road from him
<Kilos> pretoria
<paddatrapper> Ah, yeah sorry a little far then
<mazal> Cullinan aka gat-gat
<mazal> Kilos, cable is not a problem , it's getting it there. This place was built to last
<Kilos> i think langjan paid 150 for 50 meters
<Kilos> drill a hole man
<Kilos> or run out a window and up the wall
<mazal> Gonna test these girls's wi-fi with the B315 first and see
<Kilos> dont find problems, find solutions
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Wat nou ai ?
<Kilos> fly should be skaam
<paddatrapper> mazal: If it is through a slab, then going out and around is probably easier. Just cut a grove into the outside and re-plaster when you're done (probably encase it in a PVC pipe so you can run more/remove it later)
<Kilos> @ubuntu/member on debian
<Kilos> sjoe
<paddatrapper> lol
<mazal> Making me lus to try stuff
<Kilos> i wouldnt be able to look anyone in the eyes
<mazal> And that's usually when I break stuff
<Kilos> make your plans mazal then ask first before you go ahead
<paddatrapper> I need to do the same thing eventually to run a connection or two downstairs. Just need to get round to doing it
<mazal> I should have done it when we installed my cable for the downstairs lan , but didn't think I would need it one day
<mazal> All Kilos's fault
<mazal> He knows I must be supervised
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you getting like inetpro now
<inetpro> uh, wat het ek gedoen?
<Kilos> nothing, you are totally innocent
<Kilos> wow kde even has a twitter widget
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<mazal> Nag oom , lekker slaap
<paddatrapper> Night Kilos 
<Kilos> selle daar dankie
<Kilos> see you all tomorrow
<Kilos> be good and get enough sleep
<magespawn> good night
<mazal> Night all
#ubuntu-za 2016-05-22
<squish101> anyone know how to disable right click on LXDE
<Trixar_za> On the desktop?
<squish101> trying to get a rasperry pi to be a kiosk
<Kilos> morning everybody
<mazal> Mornings
<mazal> maaz tell Kilos Ek het uiteindelik die Minecraft data toets gedoen. 80mb vir 1 uur
<Maaz> mazal: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> dis nie veel mindder as minetest nie mazal 
<Maaz> Kilos: By the way, mazal on freenode told me "tell Kilos Ek het uiteindelik die Minecraft data toets gedoen. 80mb vir 1 uur" 1 minute and 54 seconds ago
<Kilos> te duur vir mobile data gebruik
<mazal> Oom dit hang af van hoeveel mods in minetest jy gebruik. minetest kan so hoog as 150mb of meer raak per uur
<Kilos> dit bly te duur vir my om te speel
<mazal> bv. As ek en barry so 6 ure 'n dag doen op minetest dan was 2gig gone
<mazal> Ek en hy dieselle in mincraft so 500mb
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> Aansienlik minder
<Kilos> ja heelwat
<mazal> Die ding is , mc kan jy vanilla speel want hy het baie meer features en content in , mt moet jy oorlaai met mods omdat hy so leeg is
<mazal> Ek sou wet , as jy mt sonder technic , pipeworks en mesecons speel dat sy data gebruik net so laag sal wees. Daai 3 is wat die data eet
<Kilos> ja miskien maar dan verloor jy helfde van die plesier van speel
<mazal> Yep
<Kilos> ek sal maar online speel goed los
<mazal> Dis wat ek laaik van mc. Al die lekker goed klaar in vanilla
<mazal> On a side note , my install decied to work with my dongle this morning ???
<Kilos> ek wonder hoe veel sal die data wees om als in minetest af te laai en op jou eie server te sit
<mazal> decided*
<Kilos> haha
 * mazal shrugs
<mazal> I just tried again and it worked , where as yesterday it didn't
<mazal> Kilos, not much. The game is about 8mb , the modpack is about 30mb
<Kilos> dan het jy mos als so nie nodig om te speel behalwe buddies
<Kilos> is that the whole game?
<mazal> Yeah playing alone is not nice
<mazal> Kilos, yep. Minetest itself is actually just an engine
<Kilos> so
<mazal> The modpack I refer to is Vanessa's dreambuilder and that has everything you could ever need in it
<Kilos> if you run it on your own server then let a buddy connect to it what would data use be then
<mazal> Lemme check the exact size , I dl'ed a copy the other day
<mazal> 21.1mb
<Kilos> thats min
<Kilos> see my thinking is
<mazal> Kilos, a lot of data. It will use send and receive requests the whole time through your connection. Way more than if you played on someone else's server
<Kilos> ah ok ty
<mazal> The only reason to do that would be if you have someone else on your own lan. Otherwise you just play single player
<Kilos> i dont have time anyway
<Kilos> or energy
<Kilos> yes on a lan would be good
<mazal> Is why I learned mc server this week , to setup lan for me and my friend's child
<Kilos> ok
<mazal> And why I need to be drilling holes in ceiling and stuff lol
<Kilos> hahaha
<mazal> Cos I don't have space for another pc
<mazal> Maybe I must just sell all these girls :P
<mazal> That would make space
<Kilos> hahaha
<mazal> But would also make me a very frustrated bunny
<mazal> My curiosity is getting the better of me now , I go do data test in minetest quick
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Kilos, 56mb per hour
<mazal> That's without any active stuff such as technic , pipeworks , messecons
<mazal> I wante to join our server where I have such things in place already but couldn't get in. So that is on a different server doing just basics such as digging and mining
<mazal> Hi Cryterion
<Kilos> ok
<mazal> With the active stuff you can double that usage or more
<Kilos> thats why i stopped, 100m and hour was murder
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> hi tahaan 
<Kilos> and superfly and ine
<Kilos> Maaz seen inetpro
<Maaz> Kilos: inetpro was last seen 13 hours, 52 minutes and 28 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-05-21 12:27:17 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2016-05-21 12:52:33 PDT
<superfly> Good evening 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi pavlushka- 
<theblazehen> I wish ubuntu would just use version numbers, and not these names.. I want to install 14.04, not "trusty". Serisouly.. Why do I need to remember this
<magespawn> to keep the brain going theblazehen 
<theblazehen> magespawn: The thing I'm trying to do normally keeps the bragoing enough
<theblazehen> Oh. No tab complete on normal words. Right
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> you were saying?
<gremble> Good afternoon
<gremble> paddatrapper, How did your calculus go?
<paddatrapper> gremble: Write on Wednesday
<paddatrapper> But studying is so far so good
<gremble> Ah alright. That is good
<paddatrapper>  For some reason I'm having great trouble remembering basic trig differentiation identities... 
<nlsthzn> btw, the code names are only given while the distro is being developed... after that it should only be referred to by the release number... but people will be people :p
<theblazehen> nlsthzn: Tell that to canonical.. They're the ones that don't give numbers to their lxc images
<nlsthzn> lol, like I said... people...
<nlsthzn> but is it Canonial creating the images?  Seeing as the do love the work the community does for them :p
<theblazehen> nlsthzn: Well, it's hosted by canonical. lxd is a canonical project
<Kilos> yay my 64bit motherboard is working again
<nlsthzn> Ubuntu is a Canonical project hosted by Canonical... not sure I would attribute the most % of work that goes into it to Canonical themselves :p
<nlsthzn> what was wrong uncle Kilos ?
<Kilos> it was dead after a storm
<Kilos> no bios even
<Kilos> stripped everything over last 2 weeks and started reassembling today and it booted into bios and now running again
<Kilos> so i cant tell you what was wrong
<Kilos> stripped to see if i could see something that had popped
<nlsthzn> nice
 * nlsthzn has lost a few things over here due to power cuts >.<
<Kilos> very happy its working again but will now bug me not knowing why or what
<Kilos> yeah power cuts and surges can cause headaches
<Kilos> wbb need modem on desktop pc
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> wb inetpro 
<Kilos> see you not always here
<Kilos> hi skokkk 
<inetpro> dankie oom
<inetpro> who kicked me out and what did I miss?
<Kilos> didnt miss much and you just disappeared
<Kilos> oh my 64bit desktop is going again
<Kilos> hi aquarat 
<gremble> Paddatrapper, I have been doing calculus for three years and I still dont remember them :P. I have a blackboard in my room where I have the integration identities all written down :P
<paddatrapper> gremble: nice. I keep meaning to put one in mine. I calculate them from basics at the beginning of every test because I've given up memorising them
<gremble> We don't get time to do that. That is one of the things that I hate about the way that they make us take tests. 
<gremble> It is set up for failure
<Kilos> hi hound-wp 
<Kilos> you still havent got your nick setup
<hound-wp> Hi kilos 
<Maaz> hound-wp: By the way, paddatrapper on freenode told me "tell hound-wp I'm from Muizenberg side of CT. Yourself?" 2 days, 20 hours, 1 minute and 11 seconds ago
<hound-wp> hi guys 
<hound-wp> nope still havnt gotten it setup 
<Kilos> you on hexchat?
<Kilos> i installed it so i could check how to help
<hound-wp> yes currently using it now 
<Kilos> ok ill tell you what to do
<hound-wp> shot thanks man 
<Kilos> tick hexchat and network list
<hound-wp> yes
<Kilos> then see if freenode is highlit and tick edit on the right
<hound-wp> shoud i put i nick there 
<hound-wp> ok 
<Kilos> no need to edit i see
<hound-wp> all done 
<Kilos> you can put your nick there and add a second one as well
<Kilos> like i add _ to Kilos-
<Kilos> not _ this -
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> then it should open with right nick
<hound-wp> lets see what hapen when i leave and come bacl
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> yay
<hound-wp> would you look at that
<Kilos> then you register it
<hound-wp> it works 
<Kilos> lol
<hound-wp> ok and how do we go about that 
<Kilos>    type in /nickserv register password email addy
<Kilos> your irc password and your email addy
<hound-wp> ok done
<hound-wp> just waiting on the activation email to come through 
<Kilos> cool
<hound-wp> ok all done kilos
<Kilos> great now you can cloak it
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> so your ip doesnt show
<Kilos> when you type a nick in here type first 3 letters and hit tab that will complete the nick
<Kilos> even sorts caps
<Kilos> to get a cloak you type in /j #freenode and ask staff for a cloak
<hound-wp> hey guys any one here mind having a look at this link https://aacable.wordpress.com/2014/07/02/lusca-automated-install-script/
<hound-wp> i am trying to get this working but having trouble 
<Kilos> hound-wp just be patient
<Kilos> they will arrive
<paddatrapper> hound-wp: I'll check it out later,  but I've got no experience with proxies 
<hound-wp> thanks 
<paddatrapper> Currently enjoying 's good braai. Always good fun 
<Kilos> eat some big meat for me too paddatrapper 
<hound-wp> i have made some changes in the /etc/sysctl.conf
<hound-wp>  file 
<hound-wp> i want these changes to take effect 
<hound-wp> how do i go about restarting the network services in ubuntu 
<Kilos> click on the nm icon in the panel and tell it disconnect
<Kilos> and vice versa
<nlsthzn> with systemd you use systemctl or some such :p
<nlsthzn> systemctl stop network perhaps?
<nlsthzn> and then start obviously to get it going
<nlsthzn> but that is for ubu 16.04
 * nlsthzn knows how to silence a room :p
<nlsthzn> \o/
<paddatrapper> You can use systemctl restart <service>
<Kilos> lol neelsie
<Kilos> i cant comment cause im on 14.04
<paddatrapper> 14.04: service <service> restart
 * paddatrapper has had to do a lot of restarting of things lately
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i find rebooting less brain work
<nlsthzn> paddatrapper, ah ok, I have used status, stop and start... guess restart makes it one step less :p
<Kilos> hound-wp keep us informed about your progress hey
<paddatrapper> nlsthzn: efficiency! 
<paddatrapper> Lol
<hound-wp> hey kilos i got working proxy
<Kilos> well done
<hound-wp> hehe 
<hound-wp> now that its working going to format and do it all over again 
<Kilos> formaty what??
<hound-wp> because i want to know  what i did to get it working 
<hound-wp> its my way of unnderstanding things 
<hound-wp> its not a production server 
<Kilos> you going to format the drive
<hound-wp> its a virtual machine 
<Kilos> ah
<paddatrapper> Best way to ensure you know the setup well! 
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<nlsthzn> >.< so Scotland just beat SA in the sevens final
<magespawn> ah well at least we made the finals 
<nlsthzn> ... and we ended up second in the overall standings for the year... Fiji won a second year in a row.  Next up is the Olympics
 * nlsthzn goes to play some games :p
<magespawn> tyd woord nou min Kilos 
<Kilos> waneer kom jy magespawn 
<Kilos> ai!
 * Kilos wonders what the hound is up to
<Kilos> baying at the moon looks like'
<Kilos> paddatrapper what exams to study for this week
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Maths on Wednesday. Then 2 a week for the following 2 weeks 
<Kilos> sjoe
<paddatrapper> So mainly focusing on maths 
<Kilos> you can only do your best lad. just make sure its your best. no slacking with studies
<Kilos> gremble hoe gaan dit
<Kilos> goed hier net koud
<Kilos> going down to 6°c tonight
<magespawn> Kilos: busy packing to leave tomorrow
<Kilos> wow so quick
<magespawn> yup start at the new place on wednesday
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> have a safe trip lad
<magespawn> sorry no, tuesday
<magespawn> actually
<Kilos> eek
<Kilos> question: does sudo update-grub work in mint or is it another command
<paddatrapper> Should be the same
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> i go soak in a hot bath
<Kilos> wbb to say night
<mazal> Night all
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2017-05-15
<andrewlsd> happy manic Monday all
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<Kilos> hi everyone
<Kilos> and inetpro
<Kilos> lets see how long we can stay connected
<Wraz> Connected how ?
<Wraz> Internet connection ?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> 3g bad in this area on a farm
<Kilos> well, 2g actually
<Wraz> :D
<Wraz> Good old Sunny SA
<Kilos> yeah hehe
<Wraz> Enjoi ^^
<Kilos> ty
<ideot4001> evening, anyone know where i can get the wannacry virus?
<NeRoboto> ideot4001 Any particular reason you need it?
#ubuntu-za 2017-05-16
<inetpro> fp
<bushtech_> ?
<inetpro> bushtech_: welcome back
<inetpro> haven't seen you for a long time, how are you doing?
<inetpro> fp = first post
<inetpro> typically posted right after midnight as the first posting for the day
<bushtech_> ah ok understood
<inetpro> so quiet in here that fp is still valid at 17:44
<bushtech_> doing great, got a bit more bandwidth which helps a lot
<inetpro> great!
<bushtech_> how you doing?
<inetpro> all good thanks
<bushtech_> don't see kilos, does he still drop in?
<inetpro> he was here yesterday
<inetpro> he is struggling with connectivity though
<inetpro> 05/15 13:48:34 <Kilos> 3g bad in this area on a farm
<inetpro> 05/15 13:49:05 <Kilos> well, 2g actually
<inetpro> not sure where he is now but I think still somewhere around Rustenburg area
<bushtech_> Ah, I thought he was still on Oz
<inetpro> nope, poor dude he's been back a long time already now
<superfly> o/
#ubuntu-za 2017-05-17
<inetpro> goeiemore
<paddatrapper> hi superfly, inetpro 
<Kilos> hi guys, fighting a tough flu so sleeping most of the time, keep well and be good
<superfly> hi paddatrapper, Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: yes, lots of sleep
<paddatrapper> Hi Kilos, superfly
<Kilos> hi superfly paddatrapper chesedo inetpro and other lurkers
<chesedo> hi Kilos superfly paddatrapper
<chesedo> hope you get well soon Kilos
<Kilos> ty chesedo so do i hehe
<superfly> hi chesedo
<Kilos> old man today
<paddatrapper> Hi chesedo
<paddatrapper> Kilos: certainly seems to be flu season. I'm also battling it 
<Kilos> eish worst one ive ever had
<Kilos> a week now
<paddatrapper> Eish. Mine isn't that bad. Hope you get well soon! 
<inetpro> good evening all
<inetpro> oh hi Kilos as well even
<inetpro> oh and*
<inetpro> Kilos: you are so scarce even bushtech was asking about you yesterday :-)
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> i will recover and be back to normal again
<Kilos> sorry inetpro just hang in there
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
<squish102> hey superfly, still in the US?
<superfly> hey squish102, yep
<superfly> not moving out any time soon
<superfly> squish102: which state you in again?
#ubuntu-za 2017-05-18
<squish102> superfly: north carolina for now
<squish102> move to wherever the job is
<tumbleweed> it sounds like there is a market for a #ubuntu-za-us :P
<squish102> not much of a fly to work kind of guy, and need to go get another job
<squish102> haha
 * tumbleweed waves from CA
<squish102> i forgot where superfly was
<squish102> tx?
<tumbleweed> err CA the state not CA the country. North america can be confusing :(
<squish102> i did the stranges thing on my car gps the other day.... i zoomed way out, then moved it and zoomed in
<squish102> on the west coast and thetown i zommed into was called
<squish102> johannesburg :P
<tumbleweed> he's in AZ I think
<squish102> had no clue johannesburg existed in CA
<tumbleweed> neither
<tumbleweed> wtf, randburg is next door to it
<squish102> https://www.google.com/maps/place/Johannesburg,+CA/@35.3732177,-117.6646231,14z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m5!3m4!1s0x80c16171d31c296f:0x9fcd56a4970725fe!8m2!3d35.3727406!4d-117.6347823
<squish102> lol
<tumbleweed> err randsburg, that's slightly better
<squish102> how long you been in the US?
<tumbleweed> 3 years
<squish102> really tough to adjust and that was reason i asked superfly
<tumbleweed> I hope I'll never adjust
<tumbleweed> that said, I don't currently plan to live here (or anywhere) forever
<squish102> one of those world travellers?... cool
<tumbleweed> or just not settled
<squish102> well friends have done London -> Ireland -> NZ -> Australia and is now trying to get in the US
<squish102> not friends, but friend
<squish102> think he is trying to find a working south africa in a different country
 * squish102 trying to do a p to v... ubuntu to vmware... convertion tool sucks... 3 days to go
<superfly> squish102: sorry, was called to dinner
<superfly> squish102: AZ
<superfly> squish102: what did (or are) you find(ing) tough?
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> bed time
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> morning everyone else and inetpro as well too
<thatgraemeguy> morning peoples
<nsnzero> morning all 
<paddatrapper> morning nsnzero thatgraemeguy Kilos superfly 
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper nsnzero thatgraemeguy 
<paddatrapper> how's the flu Kilos?
<Kilos> worse i think hehe
<Kilos> hows yours
<Kilos> hitting the head hard today
<nsnzero> hi guys 
<paddatrapper> Kilos: mine seems to be gone
<inetpro> goeie more
<Kilos> more inetpro 
<superfly> morning everyone
<chesedo> ai guys, why are you waking me so early :P
<chesedo> and morning too
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> chesedo: sorry, it's work time, gotta get up andgrind
<superfly> *and grind
<theblazehen> squish102: You can't just point vmware to the disk image?
<squish102> theblazehen: the physical ubuntu has a software raid 5 array directly attached. vmhost has a hardware raid 5 setup
<squish102> think i have to use convert utility and suck all of that over a gig ethernet connection
<theblazehen> squish102: Should still be easy to create the fs, partitions, and `tar | nc` to it
<squish102> hmmm, i need to look into that 
<squish102> i'm not sure how long it will take to move 6Tb of data over network either, maybe 3 days is as fast as it will go
<squish102> maybe set up a quick point to point 10G network (have no spare switch)
<superfly> hey squish102, theblazehen
<squish102> hey superfly
<squish102> superfly: what people find tough in the US is it is not south africa
<superfly> this is true
<squish102> I know a few that coudnt make it
<squish102> one reason believe it or not
<superfly> I'm married to an American, so I think that makes me slightly different to others.
<squish102> is that they could not take it that everyone is law abiding
<superfly> Oh yes, I've noticed that
<superfly> I have had to turn down my aggressiveness when driving. And I'm not aggressive in South African terms
<squish102> that is a problem, i think
<squish102> everyone asleep at the wheel
<squish102> i prefered being aggressive
<squish102> now i just look forward to self driving vehicles, because driving is so boring now
<superfly> I disagree
<squish102> i think there are more accidents due to people not paying attention to the road while driving
<squish102> in SA you had to pay attention 
<superfly> I don't know. I'd have to check the stats.
<squish102> or you would die :)
<superfly> squish102: where in NC are you?
<squish102> another reason is you could be middle to upper class in SA and when you come here you more like middle to lower (or treated that way because of your credit score)
<squish102> here is what google maps says
<squish102> https://www.google.com/maps/@34.9598914,-80.7405328,16z
<squish102> Charlotte, nc
<squish102> just outside the google fiber area :(
<superfly> Ah, OK. I was in Raleigh recently
<squish102> Raleigh is nice
<squish102> not quite as nice as charlotte
<squish102> go there a couple times a year
<superfly> Ah. I was doing my New Hire Orientation with Red Hat
<squish102> ahhh, my company has a love hate with red hat :)
<squish102> run lots of RH, but now we run Oracle Linux
<squish102> Cheaper
<superfly> Dancing with the devil :-P
<squish102> well hate oracle too
<squish102> we slowly moving from redhat to OL, only 500 servers to go :(
<superfly> so they like that Oracle is less support too? and has none of the expertise that Red Hat has?
<superfly> Cause that's all Oracle Linux is, RHEL with Oracle logos... and Oracle has none of the actual engineers at hand.
<squish102> luckly RH/OL is very stable and have pretty sharp linux engineers
<squish102> never use support
<superfly> It's not about calling up support, it's more about updates, security, and the knowledgebase
<squish102> OL support is very bad, RH support is a little better
<squish102> ol gets the updates etc, and we don't do a great job of patching anyway :)
<squish102> still trying to get windows patching working well
<superfly> that I cannot help you with
#ubuntu-za 2017-05-19
<squish102> im seeing a write speed on a Raid0 that is 2 seagate 72k 3tb drives. Only getting about 40 MB/s
<squish102> seem about right? 
<squish102> i would think i would get at least 70-100 MB/s
<superfly> squish102: I don't know, I'm a software guy :-)
<calhax> morning :)
<night> good morning
<night> oh, btw
<night> I have kind of an interesting computer problem
<night> not sure if I should be concerned
<night>  /how concerned haha
<night> tell me if you've ever heard of this
<night> I can hear the CPU on my macbook
<night> like, when it's drawing power for computations I can tell and there's a slight sqeaky noise 
<night> noise is louder when connected to power
<night> not the fans
<night> can corroborate by doing operations on screen and hearing the CPU working at the same time
<night> but basically sounds like old-style computers in the movies
<night> dial up phone noises, squeaks and clicks at different speeds
<night> laptop is six years old by now but I planned its service lifetime around using it for another 12 months
<night> hoping motherboard power supply won't fry
<paddatrapper> morning calhax, night, everyone
<paddatrapper> night: are you sure it isn't a fan that is kicking up on high-intensity work loads?
<night> paddatrapper: I'm hoping it's something to do with that but I wouldn't be able to explain it
<paddatrapper> CPU is solid state, so (unless something is arcing), there shouldn't be any noise...
<night> fan stays steady at 2000 rpm but weird power situation might cause interference in either those or the speakers
<night> correct
<paddatrapper> thats really weird! :)
<night> it's also really cool!
<night> I can hear when it's doing things in the background, and at what frequency
<night> just have to expect impending doom 
<paddatrapper> I've heard of people who get their CPUs to modulate FM frequencies (or someother EM frequency), but actual noise is a first
<night> something's gotta be arcing or oscillating in the circuit in a way it shouldn't
<night> lol
<paddatrapper> certainly sounds like it
<night> yeah it's PSU somehow
<calhax> could be a unhappy capacitor night 
<night> since my computer doesn't have any other independent components I can say the sound is representative of the CPU
<night> calhax: I've taken some electrical classes but don't know what capacitors are like in failure
<night> so that's a possibility?
<night> hm
<night> I've blown up a few transistors and assorted chips but never a capacitor haha
<paddatrapper> night: generally that don't make much sound, maybe some popping if there are arcs. visually the tops tend to blacken or bulge
<night> okay, paddatrapper 
<night> good info :) 
<night> only way I can think of capacitors failing is current overload
<calhax> night, it's no unusual for a electronic circuit to act out of character when a cap is damaged, caps smooth voltage and frequency, since you are hearing a frequency it could be a faulty cap on you MB that is not filtering the sound out, just a thought, it could be a hundred different things LOL
<night> right
<night> that makes a lot of sense
<calhax> night, how old is the machine?
<night> calhax, if that's the case, yeah it wouldn't be an immediate problem
<night> might just expose downstream components to higher wear rate
<night> calhax: good question, it's getting old 
<night> 6 years
<night> no problems in those 6 years though!
<calhax> night, could be caps are unpredictable, however have you tried unplugging all of your peripherals and checking if it still does the same thing, if a peripheral draws more than 500mA on a USB port it is technically putting that USB under strain
<night> calhax: noise occurs with all ports disconnected
<night> you bring up a good point, though, which is that the source might be able to be isolated by seeing if peripherals can prompt the noise too
<night> charging port --> PSU --> peripheral bus | internal components
<calhax> night, have you tried taking the battery out and just run it on AC?
<night> haha
<calhax> lol
<night> do you think apple would like that?
<night> I gotta try this
<night> I feel like macOS will say something about that
<night> I have just remembered a incident in the lab a few weeks ago
<night> was running a microcontroller powered via laptop's USB
<paddatrapper> if mac has dmesg, USB over-current should be reported there
<night> paddatrapper: yes, this over-current was brought up as a notification
<night> some kind of internal breaker tripped and shut off the peripheral
<night> was kind of cool, actually, hadn't seen that before
<paddatrapper> it is pretty cool, have had that happen occasionally when I've been working on microcontroller stuff, but luckily no damage
<night> paddatrapper: curious if that protection is all virtual
<night> if there are physical breaker components those would wear out over time
<paddatrapper> night: It is certainly controlled virtually, but I suspect the bus is never actually disconnected (because the other port on the same bus worked for me). The OS probably just doesn't allocate power to it
<calhax> paddatrapper, could be reading current over the port and shutting it down when its out of range
<paddatrapper> calhax: I'm pretty sure that is what happens, but I don't think there is a physical breaker on the bus
<night> thank you all for the input, I hadn't considered capacitor problems and will do a bit of testing
<superfly> o/
<paddatrapper> superfly: hi
<nsnzero> evening all
<Kilos> hi guys, have a good night. i go sleep more
<inetpro> good evening
<superfly> hey paddatrapper, how's things?
<superfly> inetpro: o/
<paddatrapper> superfly: alright thanks. A little swamped, but not much more than usual. You? 
<superfly> paddatrapper: going well, thanks. Getting settled in here.
<superfly> paddatrapper: my boss and my team lead are apparently really happy with my progress so far
<paddatrapper> superfly: awesome :)
<superfly> paddatrapper: I don't know if you remember that box of books I shipped over?
<superfly> paddatrapper: well, we gave up, thinking it was lost. I even bought myself a new study Bible.
<superfly> paddatrapper: it rocked up at mrs_fly's mom's house today
<superfly> finally
<paddatrapper> superfly: that certainly took a while! 
<paddatrapper> That's pretty much as bad as ebay shipments when sent to here... 
<superfly> I've had an ebay shipment in 6 weeks
<superfly> this was more like 6 months
<paddatrapper> Painful 
<superfly> Tomorrow I'm going to an Ubuntu installfest in Phoenix
#ubuntu-za 2017-05-20
<squish102> superfly: they have those things?
<squish102> never been to one
<superfly> squish102: depends on where you are, most likely.
<inetpro> theblazehen: maybe now is as good as any other time
<inetpro> please do the following when you have time
<inetpro> Maaz: list my identities
<Maaz> inetpro: inetpro is inetpro on freenode
<inetpro> you'll see that Maaz doesn't know you, yet
<inetpro> so please get him to know you with "Maaz: create account theblazehen"
<inetpro> when you've done that I can add you with "grant chairmeeting to theblazehen" or whatever nick you chose
<inetpro> Maaz: how do I use auth
<Maaz> inetpro: Adds and removes authentication credentials and permissions. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   authenticate <account> [on source] using <method> [<credential>]
<Maaz>   auth <credential>
<Maaz>   (grant|revoke|remove) <permission> (to|from|on) <username> [when authed]
<Maaz>   permissions [for <username>]
<Maaz>   list permissions
 * inetpro wbbl
<theblazehen> inetpro: Will do in a bit
<squish102> Maaz: create account squish102
<Maaz> squish102: Yessir
<squish102> Maaz: are you as good as google assistant?
<Maaz> squish102: Huh?
<inetpro> nice to see squish102 getting ready to take the next chance in the hot seat
<inetpro> list theblazehen identities
<inetpro> oops
<inetpro> Maaz: list theblazehen identities
<Maaz> inetpro: I don't know who theblazehen is
<inetpro> hmm... 
 * inetpro is back
<theblazehen> Maaz: create account theblazehen
<Maaz> theblazehen: Sure
<theblazehen> Maaz: list theblazehen identities
<Maaz> theblazehen: theblazehen is theblazehen on freenode
<inetpro> Maaz: grant chairmeeting to theblazehen
<Maaz> inetpro: Alrighty
<inetpro> Maaz: permissions for theblazehen
<Maaz> inetpro: Permissions: +chairmeeting
<inetpro> congratulations you are the winner of...
<inetpro> theblazehen: feel free to play with it at ##kilos
<inetpro> Maaz: help meeting
<Maaz> inetpro: Take minutes of an IRC Meeting. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   (start | end) meeting [about <title>]
<Maaz>   I am <True Name>
<Maaz>   topic <topic>
<Maaz>   (agreed | idea | accepted | rejected) <statement>
<Maaz>   minutes so far
<Maaz>   meeting title is <title>
<inetpro> Maaz: join ##kilos
<Maaz> inetpro: Joining ##kilos
<inetpro> wb pavlushka
<pavlushka> Hello inetpro :)
<pavlushka> hey pro, you like fishing?
<squish102> oops i dont want no hotseat
<squish102> Maaz: remove account squish102
<Maaz> squish102: Excuse me?
<squish102> does anyone here like vmware?
<squish102> still playing with it, but it seems buggy as hell
<squish102> maybe i should not have downloaded the newest version
#ubuntu-za 2017-05-21
<inetpro> good evening
#ubuntu-za 2018-05-14
<Kilos> fp
<pavlushka> Kilos: o/
<Kilos> o/
<pavlushka> Kilos: how is it going?
<pavlushka> ?me meant to say how is the day?
<Kilos> cold today and worse tonight , how are you lad
<Kilos> big cold front going over us with rain and cold wind
<pavlushka> Kilos: I am ok, a bit dull today but tomorrow might be worse :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> always hope tomorrow will be better
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight
<pavlushka> night Za
#ubuntu-za 2018-05-15
<chesedo> o/
#ubuntu-za 2018-05-16
<CraigZim> o/
#ubuntu-za 2018-05-17
<pavlushka> Maaz: seen Kilos
<Maaz> pavlushka: Kilos was last seen 2 days, 20 hours, 5 minutes and 28 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2018-05-14 21:09:29 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2018-05-16 19:27:34 SAST
